# Rate The Last Game You've Played



## Naruto (Aug 17, 2005)

Okay so while I appreciate the input and general goodwill that everyone's displayed so far, I'd like to ask just one small thing: please don't post in this thread if you're not willing to write a very short bit of text on why you recommend said game. That's all I'm asking. Just a line's worth. I'm not going to be anal about it, I won't be counting how many characters you've used, I just don't want to see more flat lists of games you like and no reasoning behind any of it.

So, in short, if you're going to recommend a game, please try to include some information.



Mecha-Kisame said:


> I see a lot of "Oh noes I'm teh bored and needs teh games to play" threads, and it annoys me.  So I've decided to burn all of those and make a single, central thread where you can make suggestions as to games *everyone* needs to play,  should someone have a case of _teh boredom_ they can just grab something out of here and run with it.  Try not to keep it too obvious, I'd rather not see a bunch of "Play teh HL2's because Gordon is god (which he is)" type of posts.  If they're mods or conversions for a particular game, it's perfectly acceptable, though.
> 
> Of course if you've already played everything you'll find in this thread you can make a request, but I'd prefer if you added [REQ] to the beginning of the title, and it _will_ be trashed once you've been honoured.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 17, 2005)

*GTA III - GTA: Vice City - GTA: San Andreas* - Realistic, guns, car explosions, pimpin' and all of that good stuff.

*Jak 1, 2, 3* - From the cretors of Ratchet and Clank you get Jak.  Jak and Dexter, you fight baddies guys, pblast your way out of city do anything you want.

*Mario Series(Super Mario 1/2/3 - Mario Sunshine) - Zelda series(Ocarina of Time - Majori's Mask - Wind Waker)* - I don't have to explain teh greatness of the these games jsu tgo play them.

*Halo 2*- A must have Xbox game. Best mulit-player to this date, frag your firend, play teams, meet new friedns and enemies easily.  If you haven't heard of this game, here have a quarter go outside  

*World of Warcraft - Guild Wars* World Warcraft is one of the biggests M.M.O.R.P.G's out there, raise your zombie, elf, onk, etc to up level 75+.  This game comes with a  $13.95 a month. 

Don't feel like playing a monthly fee?  Than you should try Guild Wars, its free monthly fee, PVP and PVE action, up to level 20, able to create guilds and battle against other clans to figure out who's number one.


----------



## Ah B (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mario Kart Series* - It's a fun, addictive driving game for the whole family. It's not too serious, and it has bright colours (most stages) so your baby cousin or little siblings can enjoy them.

Can't think of any off the top of my head. Will be back with more later!


----------



## Jones (Aug 17, 2005)

for the uber-bored people who need somethign to do desperately

*Any of the old-school Pokemon games*

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## TexiKen (Aug 17, 2005)

Ratchet and Clank series-As much as Banko Kazooie and the N64 ruined platform games for me, these games brought me back.

Skies of Arcadia-A positive, upbeat game with a great story. And customizing your base, recruiting members for your ship as well was very cool. A better RPG than even Final Fantasy VII.

Ace Combat 4 & 5-One had a great story (4), the other had a better fighting engine and greater jets(5). I can play the game on Ace difficulty for hours just to beat my old time/score. 

Virtua Tennis- Best sports game ever. And a great title for the Dreamcast. Can't wait for the PSP version in October.

Front Mission 3- I liked it a lot better than 4, even though the grpahics now aren't that great to look at. But man, you want to kill 30 minutes just upgrading your team, this is the game for you. And two different quests and endings, each running at around 40 hours. The only downside is that one of them has you allied with communists. Boo!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 17, 2005)

*Castlevania: Symphony of the Night* - I cannot rant enough about this game.  Just think Super metroid, with Rpg elements, addictive item collection, and a cooler character (yea imo Alucard >>> Samus).  the game is inmense and filled with 2d goodness, has a awsome soundtrack, and the cooness factor.  the only drawback is that since this is an Ps1 game, it will be dificult to find, now...if you manage to find a store that has it, even used, grab the game even thou you may not be worthy to play it LOL.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Aug 18, 2005)

Custom Robo for GC people VERY ADDICTIVE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2005)

Must Play Games:

*Valkyrie Profile* - Made by Tri-Ace the gods of RPGs. Insanely fun gameplay, nice story based on Norse mythology, has a semi-traditional RPG fighting style. You can recruit a lot of various characters, and it has different endings.

*Tacitcs Ogre* - If you like Final Fantasy Tactics, play the game it was based off of, it's much better in my opinion. Same gameplay as FFT SRPG, graphics are SNES quality, but it is a PSX game, the reason for this... IT WAS RELEASED ON SNES or Super Famicom, it is NOT a FFT clone, FFT is a Tactics Ogre Clone, in fact the same guys helped make FFT that worked on the game, but I digress. Great story, gameplay, class system.

With permission, I will edit this, and add in various emulated games you have to play, with a grey-area of legality, but are not avaible to buy in the USA or in english.

-Fire away.

Emulated fantranslations you *must* play:

*Seiken Densetsu III* - If you liked Secret of Mana, or RPGs in general, you have to play this. It's the same basic gameplay as SoM, action RPG, but with various characters, you pick three to make your team. The entire story, path, and ending revolves around who you pick to be the leader. And it has a class system, you can pick good or evil and it goes down a tree to your highest rank, depending on how you navigate the tree, you get different ending classes. The pinnacle of graphics for an SNES game, and the music is some of the best to date.

*Star Ocean* - I probably don't need to say anything about this game. It's awesome, and it follows the same basic Star Ocean II and III game mechanics. Great story, graphics, and system.

*Dragon Quest VI* - if you don't play part V, you at least have to play this. It's basically one of the best SNES games. Great graphics, story, the old familiar DQ class system and monsters, and the update in graphics compared to part V is enormous.

*Romancing Saga III* - Probably the 4th greatest game on the SNES, well RPG anyway. It is a non-linear game, with different endings, and you can pick your main character. Depending on who you pick you have different paths and stories you encounter. Also the skill system I really like. Use the sword, gain sword skills. Use fists, gain martial arts skills. Etc.

I'll keep it short, and stop there.


----------



## stormbreak (Aug 18, 2005)

*Final Fantasy*
Each one in the series is completly different from the last (minus X-2 but that had a different battle system) The stories are great, involving characters, great music. Mindblowing CGI sequences in the PS versions.

*Naruto Games*
I have only played the GC ones, and they are addictive! Your mates might not like it, but if they watch the series they will think it is the best game ever!

*Jump Superstars* 
The best game on DS! Like super smash bros, but better  Only thing i don't like is the  single cart play, it is extremly limited.

*Socom 1&2* Loads of people play online on 2, quite addicitive, free online, like ever PS2 online game.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 18, 2005)

*Streets of Rage 1, 2, & 3*

Now there's a good series to waste a few hours on


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 19, 2005)

If you're an RPG fan play these, period.

Chrono Trigger
Xenogears
Final Fantasy Tactics
Super Mario RPG - extreme fun! 

Those are some of the best non Final Fantasy (well, FFT wasn't really the standard FF game) games Squaresoft ever made.  All engaging and definately worth wasting your life on. ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 19, 2005)

*Xenogears*
Probably the best plot ever created to a RPG. Period.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 19, 2005)

A really good time waster is almost any Contra game, though I would Recommend *Contra III: The Alien Wars* and *Contra: Hard Corps* (or whatever the name of the one for Genesis was)


----------



## spinstate (Aug 20, 2005)

Mount&Blade -  	
One of the most innovative RPGs I have seen in some time, Mount&Blade is a superb "medieval life simulation" being developed by Tale Worlds. Bill Harris wrote a thorough  of this underdog that is already addictive in its beta status, and well worth financial support from every RPG and action fan.


----------



## Hermie (Aug 20, 2005)

*Knights of the Old Republic I & II* (RPG) XBOX & PC - Great Star Wars RPG. 
combat is smooth and effective despise a turnbased system. Incredible plot that keeps surprising you. A must for all Star Wars and/or RPG fans.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 23, 2005)

*Diablo*- Made by the creators of Starcraft and Warcraft, brings you Diablo.  Diablo is probably one of the most addictive PC games I play.  Pick up Diablo I & II or jsut pick the m up both.  $10-$15 can't steer you wrong.


----------



## Insipidipity (Aug 23, 2005)

Starcraft of course, its a balance of not too simple like WC2, but not too complex like WC3.  Its well balanced, has 3 to pick from allowing up to 9 combination of 1v1s.  And its a classic thats still popular.

One that kept my dorm suite busy last year was Mario Kart 64.  I prefer battles but they prefer races.  I know the series was brought up, but like Starcraft, its not too simple, not too complex, its just right.

And finally, Tetris, I don't know why but this can keep me busy for weeks on end.


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 24, 2005)

The metal gear solid series: Fun, full of action, and very realistic!

Battlefield 2: Realistic, and an extremely nice detailed game of the modern battlefield! With: planes, boats, cars, trucks, "choppers, and a lot more!!


----------



## Ah B (Aug 24, 2005)

*Counter-Strike (Classic/Source)* - The classic FPS game that has started small, and grown into a big community. Whether it's Source, or Normal CS, its just your average, yet addicting, FPS. You choose from a range of weapons to buy (with money as you play the map). The community is still growing, too, so there will always be new people playing.

*Team Fortress Classic* - Another game by Valve. Though it's a little old now, in it's days of glory, it was a game enjoyed by all. Choosing from a wide variety of classes (Engineers, Heavy Weapons Guy, Sniper, etc.), you could battle it all out against the opposing team. Joining servers with various modes such as Capture the Flag, etc..

*Deathmatch (Classic/Source)* - Another game by Valve. In this game, you get to play an unrealistic battle between people. Whether it be FFA, or Team, its UTTER CHAOS! From the gravity gun, to machine gun, it's a game to enjoy.


----------



## Keramachi (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd like to step in and mention the *Advance Wars* series. (2 games on GBA, 1 on DS) Excellent strategy, storyline, and especially, replay value. Very fun to play, even if it looks a bit childish at first.


----------



## Sakashi (Aug 29, 2005)

*Dynasty Warriors 1,2,3,4*
Best game out there for hours of non-stop fun. It is definitly an addictive game. But probably gets boring after 30 hours. lol


----------



## podsandgods (Aug 29, 2005)

Resident evil 0,1,2,3,4, code veronica: these games are scary as hell and damned entertaining. if you own a gamecube you must get the remake of the classic re 1 realistic graphics bring the re 1 to an all new level of shitting my pants  scaryness.

Sonic the hedghog series: with the sonic mega collection and sonic gems you can get all the old school goodness of this great series and a few new 3d games are out as well. this series gives mario a run for its money

metroid series: for the nes and snes games they were some of the best platformers ever created. for the gamecube prime 1and 2 are the best fps for the system. 

dragonball z budokai 3: the first 2 werent anything special but budokai 3 is an addictive and badass fighting game. grab a friend, order a pizza, smoke some pot and play this game all night

god of war: one of the best platformers of all time. amazing story line and kick ass gameplay. its one of those games that will keep you up all night playing.

devil may cry series 1,3(2 was ok at best): dmc 1&3 are badass gunslinging swordslashing demon slaying fests that are original, fun, and challenging. while number 2 was still good it was over simplified and made no improvements to the series.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 30, 2005)

suikoden 2 (psx) try collecting every character you will be buzzy for some time 
red dead revolver (ps2) the best cowboy game i have ever played and i'm not in to western games the multiplayer is cool too 
and ofcourse go retro and play some good oldies like donkey kong, mario, zelda, etc....
the rest i like are all in here so why post them again


----------



## Nerf Herder (Sep 4, 2005)

*Power Stone 1 and 2* 

The four player fighting in Power Stone 2 was every bit as enjoyable as SSBM if ya ask me...


----------



## ShenLong (Sep 5, 2005)

*Fire Emblem series*
u love strategy game, u played advance wars?? well there is 2 fire emblems games in gba and an upcoming one on gc this fall! and plenty of japanese version never got released here if u can read japanese

*Nippon Ichi games!!* 
another great rpg/strategy games on ps2 from nippon ichi: La Pucelle Tactics, Disgaea, Phantom Brave and Makai Kingdom! u will pour at least 200+hours on each of these games! and other similar game, Atelier Iris on ps2 too and Riviera on gba on the go!

*Panel de pon aka Tetris Attack aka Puzzle League* quite simply one of the best and addictive puzzle classic out there since tetris, nintendo never released the Nintendo Puzzle Collection over here with 4 players in panel de pon, dr mario and yoshi cookies, but at least they have announced a december released for the gba: dr mario/puzzle league, 2 in 1 games, puzzle on the go! been playing it on snes, n64 and gc and awaiting to import the japanese gba games coming this september 13th!


----------



## Darko (Sep 10, 2005)

Sega: Shining Force (1 & 2), Streets of rage (whole series) Sonic series (1,2,3, & knuckles), Phantasy Star series (esp. #4)
PC: Grim Fandango, Curse of Monkey Island, Age of Empires series, Heroes of might and magic series, anachronox, fallout series,Rome Total War, Rise of Nations
SNES: Final Fantasy 4 & 6, chrono trigger, there are some other really good ones but i cant remember them now
GBA: Final Fantasy Tactics, Legend of Zelda Minish Cap
PSX: FF7,9, Final Fantasy Tactics, i personally liked chrono cross, probably because of the awesome music


----------



## Cyberwaste (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd like to echo everyone else with:

*Xenogears* This game is simply amazing. The best story of any RPG, great gameplay, 70+hrs long. Any one who even thinks about picking up an RPG but doesn't have this one yet, needs to get it.

*Guilty Gear* As far as fighting games go, its fast, fun, and unique. Not so much the system is unique, but the art style is most definately all it's own. A very fun game, and the newest version, Isuka, has plenty of gameplay to waste your time on. 

I'm working on Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana and Culdecept right now, both are entertaining.


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Sep 17, 2005)

*Super Smash Brothers Melee* This game is one of the best games ever made i think. I can play this game over and over again. 

*Shinobi* for ps2. I think this is the best ninja game made yet for the ps2.


----------



## Raineth (Sep 17, 2005)

FFVII, MGS3, DMC3... Ugh, so far those are the only ones I can name... But those are specific. Go ahead and play the whole series if you want, they're pretty good games. Those are just the more "dominant" of the rest, or the ones that stand out a lot.


----------



## Shikamaruks (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Smash Brothers for 64,God of War for everything I think..Prince of Persia for everything also, Final Fantasy 7 and 8 for the PS1, Socom 2 for the PS2, Halo 2 and Ninja Gaiden for the XBOX, Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask and Wind Waker for Gamecube and Katamari Damacy for the PS2
I realize it is out of order but I was just trying to think of the games and they came to me at different times, all well.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 23, 2005)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> If you're an RPG fan play these, period.
> 
> Chrono Trigger
> Xenogears
> ...


Crono Cross was better.


----------



## Mancha (Oct 3, 2005)

Shenmue I & 2.  The Mark of Kri.  TopSpin.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 3, 2005)

Must plays-

RPGS-  Chronotrigger, Xenogears, Planescape Torment
MMORPG- WoW (bye bye life)
FPS- Counter Strike Source
RTS- Warcraft 3:TFT, Starcraft 
SIM- Championship Manager 03/04 (Football Manager game)

Also recommend-

RPG- Chronocross, Final Fantasy Series, Lufia series, Baldurs gate series, System Shock 2, Devine Divinity, NWN:hotu.
MMORPG- Dark Age of Camelot (This ruined my life for 4 years)
FPS- Halo
RTS- Red Alert2, Spellforce (i liked it even with the dodgy voices ), Total War Rome


These are just my oppinions 

But if you claim your a RPG fan, PLAY Planescape Torment. Probley the best rpg around(ever).


----------



## Neon (Oct 4, 2005)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> I'd like to step in and mention the *Advance Wars* series. (2 games on GBA, 1 on DS) Excellent strategy, storyline, and especially, replay value. Very fun to play, even if it looks a bit childish at first.



Strongly agree with that

I would like to add

Resident Evil 4 for GC- YOU DO NOT HAVE TO LIKE OTHER RE GAMES!

and

Call Of Duty for PC- Stalingrad level is to amazing for words


----------



## raginasian (Oct 6, 2005)

*Romance of the Three Kingdoms*- Strategy game about a chinese civil war i think 100 AD or so. Its really fun, build armies command your generals destroy your enemies and Unify China. I recomend RoTK 7 and 10. 7 is my favorite and is multiplayer up to 8 people and you only need 1 controller. 10 is single player but its incredibly fun. (PS2)

*Call of Duty*- its the best WWII shooter ever and with the expansion United Offense its even more amazing. (PC)

*Naruto RPG: Uketsugareshi Hi no Ishi*- Naruto Rpg that follows the storyline of the anime. Its in Japanese so if you understand it great if you don't its not hard to follow if you watched the anime and theres always guides to help you when you get stuck. (GBA)


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 8, 2005)

well You know what let me lay down two classic on your asses. *MArio Rpg*- easily withing the 5 greatest rpg of all time. I actually got every single secret that exist in the game... only to to go over to my friends and find out we each had 2 items the other couldn't get!

Ok next game is on the PC- *I don't remember the title*, but in it you play as this king who needs to go through kindoms and stuff.

LAST IS *SAM AND MAX*- this is the most retardedly wicked game you will ever play.

As of now though I don't play videogames anymore(going on 7 months) but in the past the above was my um, addiction.

Wait one more, errr *SONIC PINBALL*


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 9, 2005)

Fighting for One Piece (PS2)
-this one is hell a lot better then One Piece-Grand Battle, in it's graphics, gameplay and style!


----------



## shibigoku (Nov 2, 2005)

*Marvel vs Capcom 1 and 2*: I have the prequel for psone and the sequel for ps2 and you can't get bored of these games. Wanna see Zangief wrestle the incredible Hulk? That's a good choice of game. It's also good to have these games if you have lots of friends at home.

Zone of the enders 1 and 2 are good too, but replaying them with the unlocked armor is too e-z.

grand theft auto vice city and san andreas are also good too.


----------



## Dark Deity (Nov 17, 2005)

Silent Hill series - awesome if you want your nerves racked. the games have great stories. play at night with the lights off and alone.

Xenosaga - definitely one of the best recent RPGs i've played.

Guilty Gear XX - fun insane fighting game, and in old school 2-D, nonetheless.

cant think of anything else in particular.....


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Nov 27, 2005)

Games you HAVE to play

*Final Fantasy VII, Chrono Trigger, and Kingdom Hearts* - Easily the three best RPGs ever made. No RPGs really come close to these three. The concepts in these games have defined the RPG genre and redefined it.

*Metal Gear Solid Series* - The only game (besides Indigo Prophecy...maybe) that actually makes you feel like you're playing a movie. Though, Metal Gear Solid 2 and Metal Gear Solid 3 are much closer to Japanese cinema and anime than Metal Gear Solid was (and twin snakes, while very pretty, kinda robbed MGS of it's charm...so MGS still wins (^_^) ).

*Fatal Frame* (at 2:00 AM, by yourself, in the dark) - I've never played a game that scared me so shitless I actually wanted to turn it off because of how terrified I was of this game. My friends and myself all threw the controller in the air screaming a minimum of one time playing this freakin' scary ass game. Winner of most terrifying game ever. You won't have an experience like this in any other game.

*Super Mario Bros.* - If you don't play this series at least once in your life (and let's face it, who hasn't) you're missing a part of what gaming actually is.

*Sonic the Hedgehog* - The character who is synonymous with SEGA, Sonic the Hedgehog's spinoffs have been going downhill since Robotnik was changed to Eggman, but that doesn't mean the originals weren't some of the best side-scrolling action ever put to a gaming console.

*Tetris* - Cause Tetris made puzzle games cool for the first time since the rubik's cube, kinda. With catchy music that's hard to forget you gotta play it at least once.

*The Legend of Zelda* (starting at A Link to the Past) - One of the most silent video game characters of all time, we've always been left to thinking, " Does Link really love Ganon?". Just one of those mysteries that's made this series so unforgettable...that and the innovative graphics, fighting engine, and storyline. That works too.

*Metroid* (any of them, they're all good) - A huge contender for the title of best sci-fi series ever invented. From Mother Brain to Ridley, this series introduced some the best boss battles ever. The weapons, the gameplay, everything made this series electrifying to play.

*Mortal Kombat* - The series that said "It's okay for video games to be violent". The fighter that set a sincere precedent for future video games, this is the only fighter I've ever played that I've really thought, " Wow, video games wouldn't have been that fun if I'd never gotten to play this" a thought that only the other titles on this list have managed to generate.

After playing those:

*Super Smash Brothers* - The only thing better than seeing all your favorite Nintendo characters all together in a game is you and your friends getting to beat the hell out of each other with them.


Most series outside of these were either heavily inspired or were completely born from the innovation that these series brought forth. These games have been the ones I've always considered the ones worth playing against all others that just lack the appeal these do.


----------



## EgoGone (Dec 26, 2005)

Hands down THE best game i have ever played in the world... i mean i fell in love with it at first sight. NO game has ever done this to me. I fell in love with the game just WATCHING my friend play. It was even better when i played it. Of course that game is

*Shadow of the Colossus*

I love SSB, GNT, zelda etc etc yada yada, but those took TIME for me to enjoy. I loved everyone single nanosecond of SotC. Hands down THE best game every created by humans, ever.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 26, 2005)

Go play Mario Tennis for GameCube. Two button Heaven.


----------



## Liung (Dec 26, 2005)

I won't name all my favorite rpg since Secret of Mana (they have all been named at least once) but here is some recent games that havn't been named:

DRAGON QUEST VIII : It's definitly a surprise for me, it was the only serie I couldn't really enjoy (at least 6 and 7) but this one is simply addictive: If you want a simple but yet entertaining story line while having the impression you are PLAYING in a Toryama anime go for it. It' defintly the best RPG of the year for me.

Narutimate Hero 3: Well it's my first Naruto game and I'm enjoying it, it has everything a game on part 1 can have, really.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 27, 2005)

Mario Kart DS.

Enjoyable by all.


----------



## n8dogg (Dec 28, 2005)

The Jak and Daxter series as well as the Ratchet and Clank series.  Any PS2 owner who hasn't experienced these great games might as well deprive themselves of oxygen for a good period of time.


----------



## Byakuy? Kuchiki (Jan 7, 2006)

Zone of the Enders: The 2nd Runner: One of the best game I played.  And probably the last of its kind.  Simply a tour de force.


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Counter Strike*- who hasn't played this game? It just owns..


----------



## Tanthalos (Jan 8, 2006)

Resident Evil 4

 if you don't mind getting scared it's a great game for people who like shooters, adventure games, or survival horror and yes it has seperate elements of all three IMO


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 8, 2006)

Shin Megami Tensei Lucifer's Call!!


----------



## MangaManipulater (Jan 8, 2006)

For some reason I dont get this but if its about video games World of warcraft rules!!!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 8, 2006)

FAHRENHEIT AKA INDIGO PROPHECIES!!


----------



## MangaManipulater (Jan 8, 2006)

*LOL*



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Mario Kart DS.
> 
> Enjoyable by all.



Wow there who you are. I really dont want to know why you want to be them and yes anime girls are good enough to likey.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Jan 9, 2006)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

pwns


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Jan 11, 2006)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, DS
Prince of Persia series


----------



## slimscane (Jan 14, 2006)

Okay, he is one that almost _nobody_ has played, but it is my favorite game of all time, and you all need to check it out and play it!
*EVO: The Search For Eden* it is for SNES. It is an action/rpg/evolution game. Go play, and then talk to me about it and all of it's greatness! =D


----------



## Yulo (Jan 17, 2006)

dunno if ne1 said thos yet... ff7, ffx, ssbm, fire emblem PoR and sc2


----------



## FEFFRock (Jan 18, 2006)

MegaMan, all of them
Secret of Mana
Metroid Series


----------



## Facade (Jan 19, 2006)

Shadow of the Colossus




I thought the graphics were beautiful and the gameplay itself was superb. The soundtrack they made for the game was really breathtaking as well.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 21, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid series
Final fantasy x
pokemon series up to gold/silver
one of the gta's >2
starcraft
any fishing game, fishing games kick ass (tip: use a beat up old controller cuz they fuck up the joysticks something severe)


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jan 22, 2006)

Super Smash Bros. Melee: Who DOESN'T play this these days? I've seen people, who are not that big of a gamer, play this like a religion.

Warcraft III (+ Frozen Throne): Great game as long as new maps are popping up. 

World of Warcraft: Although I recently quit, this is a great game even for those new to MMORPGs (like me). I exhausted all the fun out of WoW, but for those who never tried it, it's a great game.

Golden Sun 2 Lost Age: It's one of the best RPGs on Gameboy Advance. Hell, I usually play emulators, but I *HAD* to buy a Gameboy SP and play GS2 on it. It was worth the money.


----------



## exmorte (Feb 1, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Okay, he is one that almost _nobody_ has played, but it is my favorite game of all time, and you all need to check it out and play it!
> *EVO: The Search For Eden* it is for SNES. It is an action/rpg/evolution game. Go play, and then talk to me about it and all of it's greatness! =D


Ahh I second that! it is awsome!

anyways as for more games, ummm hrmm well Mario and Luigi (both games)


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 1, 2006)

super smash bros. melee and halo 1&2


----------



## Kazerin Kyodai (Feb 3, 2006)

Shadow of Colossus (talk about HUGE enemies and do'nt wait fot Megazord or EVA-01 to save ya... Gamabunta, either )
Katamari Damacy series (na, nananananana, na, katamari damacy...)
Super Mario series (^^)
Jump Superstars (Genki-dama+Rasengan = ???)
Soul Calibur 3 (Wha-? Street-wtf?)
Nintendogs (so cuutey! EMO EMO EMO!!!)


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Feb 14, 2006)

*Mega Man Collection*- Old School fun
*Mega Man X Collection*- Awesome
*Metal Gear Solid Series*- Awesome storylines, characters, simply fun
                                          to play
*Devil May Cry Series*- DMC 2 isn't as good as 1 and 3, but you should  
                                       give it a shot anyway
*Ninja Gaiden*- For the XBOX
*Prince of Persia Series*
*Metal Slug Series*- Super Fun!
*GTA: III, Vice City, San Andreas*
*Viewtiful Joe 1 and 2*- Too much fun!! 
*Resident Evil 4*
*God of War*

I'd say Halo 1 and 2, but I'm sure everyone has it already


----------



## Raptor (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd go with the oldies:

Act Raiser
Final Fantasy (anyone)
Axelay. (this game rocks!!)
Lunar
Metroid (any of it)


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 9, 2006)

*System Shock 2*
After three years of military service, you are transferred to the Rickenbacker, a military escort space ship built to follow the Von Braun, an enormous science and research cruiser. For some reason however, you wake up on the Von Braun a few months later in the cryo recovery room with no memories of what happened after your transfer. Immidiately you are contacted by a woman, Dr Polito, who claims to know what happened. Someone has hacked into Xerxes, the security computer, and changed it's agenda from protecting the personell of the ship to protecting "something else"...

This is imo the best survival horror game ever made. It's in first person too, which is so much better 

*Thief 2*
Garret, master thief, is in even deeper trouble than last time. His hunt for money leads him into trouble and back into the hands of the Keepers, an old and mysterious organization, who want him to find out information for them about a newly created sect known as the Mechanists. The Mechanists, lead by their rather eccentric leader Karras, might have something to do with the prophecy of the Keepers' oracle.

Like it's predecessor, Thief 2 is a first person sneaker. Close combat is lethal (to you) and is to be avoided. Shadows are your best friends.

*Planescape: Torment*
For some reason, The Nameless One has been dying and ressurecting countless of times. Each time losing all his memories. The memory loss effect however seems to be weakening. In an attempt to figure out what exactly happened to make him immortal, he travels the planes in search of his memories.

Planescape: Torment is an RPG based on Infinity Engine used for many other games such as Baldur's Gate and Icewind Dale. It is, however, a superior game to all these titles. The writing is amazing, as is the atmosphere and the storyline.

These are all PC games.


----------



## FreakShow! (Mar 12, 2006)

Half-Life 2
Deus Ex

Very Good Games. Plenty of choices to how you go.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2006)

Here comes my long list...

*Castlevania SotN*- Even though its a PS1 game it will make you question the quality of many new games that have been released...
*Megaman Series*- 2D Slice n Dice Heaven is all I have to say...
*FF Tactics(PS1)-FF4-FF7-Chrono Trigger-Chrono Cross*- These games will turn you into a Square-Enix game whore...
*Legend of Legaia*- One of my favorite games and also happens to be my first PS game, great RPG. Fighting style is one of the most enjoyable I have ever played. Also the fact that your gear is displayed when you fight is just fucking awsome.
*Star Ocean series*- Out of the 3 released part 2 has to be my favorite. Item Creation, free roaming battle system, shit loads of skills and endings...these games have yet to let me down.
*Worms*- They have several of these for the PC and also the PS + GC. One of the funnest multiplayer game's I have ever played, hands down.
*Super Mario Bros. SNES*- If you haven't played this game just kill yourself.

Also for you online gamer's who have no life and have countless hours of freetime, check out FFXI for PC/PS2. I played that game on PS2 when it came out as a Dark Knight and got to the max lvl of 75. This game is so time consuming and requires alot...ALOT of teamwork to progress. Has to be one of the easiest and funnest games to just chat on. Its graphics are very bad ass also...however when you compare gameplay from FFXI to WoW thats where you see the differences. I ended up just quitting because I couldn't do shit in the game without 5 other people helping me plus the time I was taking to play was ridiculous...


----------



## Shampoo (Apr 5, 2006)

Okay here are the games you *ABSOLUTELY* need to play:

- Resident Evil 4 (must!)
- Half-Life/Half-Life 2/Counter-strike/Counter-strike Source
- GTA San Andreas
- Star Wars:Knights of the Old Republic 
- Ninja Gaiden
- Goldeneye
- Perfect Dark (the original, not 360 version)
- Unreal Tournament
- Soul Calibur 2
- Mario Kart 64/ Double Dash (havent played DS yet)
- Sam 'n Max Hit the Road/ Day of the Tentacle/ Monkey Island series
- Deus Ex (the original)


----------



## Hell Fire (Apr 5, 2006)

ICO!!!! 

its got a soal


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

The Berserk Game for PS2.......


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 5, 2006)

-Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 1&2
-Advance Wars 1&2
-Civilization IV for PC


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

Ruble roses.....lol


----------



## Lazzie (Apr 14, 2006)

Total Annihilation
Starcraft (which everyone and their mother has played, I know)
X-COM: UFO Defense
Every single Mega Man game ever made, other than X7 and MM Soccer
Every single Zelda game from A Link to the Past onward
The 2D Castlevania games, especially 3: DC, Symphony, Circle, Rondo, and the Sorrow duo
Chrono Trigger (see my Starcraft comment)
Skies of Arcadia
Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
Seiken Densetsu III
Tales of Symphonia and Tales of the Abyss
Every single game covered by Caves of Narshe, the best FF site on the net (check my sig)


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's one that I've bet most have never heard of.

*Gitarooman * for PS2.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Apr 17, 2006)

Shadow of the Colossus
Ico
Super Mario Brothers 3
Suikoden II & Suikoden V
Valkyrie Profile
Zelda series
Castlevania series
Mega man series
Ninja Gaiden series(yes even the nes ones)
prince of persia series
Mark of Kri & Rise of the Kasai
Shenmue I&II
Knights of the Old Republic I&II
Jade Empire
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorny
Tomb Raider I, II, & Legend
Resident Evil series
Fatal Frame II


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 18, 2006)

Gradius V and Ikaruga. Only for the shooter fans ^_^


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 22, 2006)

C.D said:
			
		

> *FF Tactics(PS1)-FF4-FF7-Chrono Trigger-Chrono Cross*- These games will turn you into a Square-Enix game whore...



It just took FFVII and Tactics for me... 
4 was cool and I played Chrono Cross for a while but I haven't beat it 
(i think I still have it somewhere)


----------



## Nerf Herder (Apr 27, 2006)

*EarthBound* I mean, c'mon...who has played this game and not loved it in all of it's quirky glory?


----------



## Sazaka (Apr 27, 2006)

NINJA GAIDEN is a definite for the xbox. they must make one for the 360
HALO 2 for its awesome online play
WORLD OF WARCRAFT


----------



## Sazaka (Apr 27, 2006)

NINJA GAIDEN is a definite for the xbox. they must make one for the 360
HALO 2 for its awesome online play
WORLD OF WARCRAFT u cant even describe that game


----------



## nightwing12 (Apr 28, 2006)

kingdom hearts 2

nice


----------



## Sazaka (Apr 28, 2006)

nightwing12 said:
			
		

> kingdom hearts 2
> 
> nice





awwwww i wanna try that game. but im obsessed with oblivion rite now


----------



## MYK (Apr 29, 2006)

*TES IV: Oblivion* for PC, sweet graphics, great rp
*Lost Kingdoms* for GC, great if you've got like 40 hours to waste, pretty good rp plot
*SIMS2: Nightlife* if only to turn your sims into vamps...its so fun to watch the transformation....


----------



## Champloon (May 2, 2006)

*Resident Evil series* (esp RE4 )

*Ninja Gaiden for Xbox *(Ryu Hayabusa = Hokage lvl Jounin)

*Ocarina of Time for N64 or GC* (actually any of the Zelda series is good)

*FF* (any final fantasy (FF7 preferred))

*Shenmue* (2nd one is disapointing but play it if u wanna follow up the first)

*Chrono Trigger* (AWESOME RPG)

*Shadow of the Colossus* (LOVED it, hella innovative)


----------



## Astronaut (May 2, 2006)

Digital Devil Saga 1&2
and Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne.
ps2 games. beautiful graphics. intresting story.


----------



## plebian182 (May 10, 2006)

Resident Evil series especially Resi 4 since it improves on all of the other resident evils flaws like good gun system, the knife is actually useful, no need to find ink ribbons for the typewriters, good camera and a random guy that can die extremely easily but manages to survive the hordes of monsters etc


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

RE0 then RE1 then RE4
Shadow of the Colossus
Half Life 2
Deus X
Katamari Damacy


----------



## Railith (May 17, 2006)

CURRENT GAMES:
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
World of Warcraft
Katamari Damacy
Guitar Hero
Dragon Quest VIII
The Legend of Zelda, WW
Resident Evil 4

OF ALL TIME:
Super Mario 64
Sonic 3 & Knuckles
Pokemon Red or Blue
Doom 2
any Zork game
Legend of Zelda, OoT
Earthbound
Mortal Kombat 2
Street Fighter 2
Nights, Into Dreams


----------



## Sprech4 (May 25, 2006)

*Guitar Hero:* A must-have for any rythem game fans. Uses Red Octane's special guitar controller for the full experiance.
Also, there's a Guitar Hero 2 coming out this fall.
*Champions: Return to Arms:* A basic hack-n-slash RPG. Good if you're just getting into the genre.
*Mario Kart ((All)):* Tired of all the racing games where you just drive a car around the track? Mario Kart has more. A whole cast of familliar characters, loads of fun stages, and all the power-ups and weapons you could want.
*Goldeneye N64:* A personal favourite of mine. You just can't beat a classic FPS. *swoon*
*Pokemon ((All gameboy-based RPGs)):* Self-explanitory. ;D
*Super Smash Bros. ((All)):* See above.

Aaand that's it for now. I'll be sure to update my list as think of things to put down. ((Because I'm an obsessive twit. =D ))


----------



## Sasuke X (May 25, 2006)

*:: Breath of Fire III --* Classic RPG. It recently got re-released on the PSP, meaning you can find it easily.

*:: Front Mission 3 --* My favourite SRPG. Do yourself a favour and get this, you won't regret it.

*:: Grandia --* One of my favourite games. The characters are excellent, the story is both touching and at times very funny, the gameplay is fantastic, the music is amazing, the voice acting is well done... You get the idea.

*:: Skies of Arcadia: Legends --* Sadly, this game never received the respect it deserved. Need one of the best RPGs ever? Buy it.


----------



## All Things Evil (Jun 7, 2006)

I am sure I have posted this before but

Far Cry Instincts: Predator/Evolution(one I have for original xbox)
Don't get me wrong this may not be the best game ever but it ranks very high on my list.This game makes me hate other games that don't have map makers.The ability to make your own map and play other people's custom maps online on your xbox is just awesome.I love playing new maps and with a game like this new maps come everyday.For the most part it is your run of the mill FPS but it does have aspects that set it apart.It has a mode called predator which is like assault on halo except one team of up to four are predators,people who look like monsters and can run fast, jump high, hear your heartbeat as they get close to you, kill you with a few hits, regenerate health, and track you by a visible scent.The other team consists of mercenaries (which you can customize) who are normal but depending on the map they may have blow darts which kill the preds in one shot, or they may just have a shit load of guns and armor and health by them and a recall place to spawn people who have died.The objective of this game mode is to power up a generator to emmit a hich frequency sound to win the game.The game has some other details that may set it apart but I don't feel like going into detail about them all,just look it up if you're interested.Also this games comes from the people who are doing Crysis for Windows Vista which looks beautiful.


----------



## Sk8ur_mac (Jun 9, 2006)

*Sk8ur_mac's Top 10!*
1.Socom 3
2.Time Crisis 3
3.Metal Gear Solid Series
4.Super Smash Brothers
5.Nba Live '06
6.Phantasy Star Online Series
7.Narutolash of Ninjas
8.Dance Dance Revolution Series
9.Luigi's Mansion
10.Lord of the Rings:The Third Age


----------



## TDM (Jun 14, 2006)

Garry's Mod (or Gmod, for short) - this game has no storyline, or any actual additions to the single player aspect of the game (Half Life 2), but that hardly matters, because this is a sandbox mod. You can essentially go crayjee with Half Life 2. You can spawn and pose ragdolls so you can laugh your ass off, have live-spawns you can shoot like a dog, or even download mods for this mod to get extra stuff (extra guns, flying dinosaur skins)

The Kingdom of Loathing - MMORPGS just got better (even thoughg this game's been around for a while). Not that this one has scantily clad hawt chix or mind-bending graphics; it's almost the opposite. The pictures are all hand-drawn, and it's a turn based game. Doesn't stop it from kicking ass, though. This game basically has you running around in humorous situations, like (for example) when one gets too drunk (which is a way to get _ridiculously_ strong), you may find yourself fighting pink elephants. And losing miserably. It's strangely addictive.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Jun 15, 2006)

*Guitar Hero*

All you need to enjoy the game is a love for rock and roll and a willingness to hear some crappy covers of classic songs. They're good for the most part...but some of them just plain suck


----------



## EXhack (Jun 16, 2006)

Morrowind, Oblivion, Any MMO and Halo 2


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jun 19, 2006)

The Mech Assault series!


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 19, 2006)

Super Smash Bros. Melee
Pokemon
Earthbound
Chrono Trigger
LoZ: The Ocarina of Time
Mario (they're all essentially the same game  )
Baseball (NES, very very old)

Meh, I'm a Nintendo fan


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 19, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts, Super Mario 64, Final Fantasy VII, Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, Metal Gear Solid: Sons of Liberty and.. Fifa 2006.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 23, 2006)

If u want a free rhythm game go to  and click on FFR the game. Good luck beating highscores


----------



## Death (Jun 23, 2006)

FF7, Halo...


----------



## Mugendai-Shi (Jun 23, 2006)

ZONE OF THE ENDERS 2: THE SECOND RUNNER!!!!!!!!!!

god*****, everyone in the world MUST play this game and make Kojima make ZOE3!!


----------



## IIIPBZ (Jun 28, 2006)

Katamari Damacy, most definitely. my first though, when i started playing this game, was, "what the hell?". but who DOESN'T want to roll around, picking up people and then burning them to a crisp?

if  you're incredibly bored, and want some old ps1 games? the Crash Bandicoot series and Spyro.

oh, and the Kingdom Hearts games are okay, too.


----------



## Biohazard (Jun 30, 2006)

Valve FPS FTW!

Counterstrike 1.6 : It's the all time classic FPS game. Full of hackers but just play on private or your own server. Big community, and it's just very addicting. Even though its a big community, its partly bad. On public games, theres the casual screaming of people on their mics, playing bad muffled music that lags the server, hackers, and ignorant people. Great game.

Counter Strike Source: The newer version of Counter Strike using the Source graphic engine. Really good graphics, might wanna upgrade your graphic card if you have an old computer or onboard graphics. Less hackers, and lots of cool mods. But the hitboxes are laggy, and some of th emodels look kindive cartoony, but its good. 

Half Life: The legendary FPS. It has a great storyline, but since its a 90's game, the graphic wont be that great. And if your done with the storyline, you can play half life deathmatch that comes with it usually.

Half Life 2: One of the greatest game right now. Great graphics, and continues the story of Gordan Freeman from half life 1. There is a cool capture the flag mod, and like in hl1 there is a hl deathmatch. This game also won about 35 game awards.

Also other good FPS.

Quake: Nothing much to say but is an awesome series.

Halo: Good game, but not a crazy fanboy over it. Nice little storyline.

RPG/MMORPG

Final Fantasy Series : Grew up playing this series. Always loved. Always will. Every game has a different storyline besides X-2. There is also an online version i heard was really good but is really pricey.

WoW : Just like the name, just wow...

Guild Wars: My favorite MMO right now, since its ONE TIME PAY only. No monthly fees. Great graphics. And if you dont want an mmorpg that consumes and your time, this is the game for ya. Since the max LV is 20.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 30, 2006)

WOW.... I have to say it agn.. best Online game ever...
Roman Total wars if u like stratgy...


----------



## Tuan (Jun 30, 2006)

Mugendai-Shi said:
			
		

> ZONE OF THE ENDERS 2: THE SECOND RUNNER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> god*****, everyone in the world MUST play this game and make Kojima make ZOE3!!



hey that game was prety good..^^ i love how the battle system works and the mec are awsome..i wish guandam game was like that..

you need to play 
G.R.A.W
Halo2 

thats all^^


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jul 1, 2006)

Civilization IV 

You HAVE to get this game unless you are strictly against strategy games. This is, by far, the most developed strategy game you'll ever see. It got me hooked on like a fish.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

for ps1, FF7. everybody should know that it is one of the best RPG games ever.
for ps2, KH2. doesnt matter if mickey mouse is in the game, its incredibly fun!!!
for PCs, WC3


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 1, 2006)

tehtechie said:
			
		

> for ps1, FF7. everybody should know that it is one of the best RPG games ever.
> for ps2, KH2. doesnt matter if mickey mouse is in the game, its incredibly fun!!!
> for PCs, WC3




Im not into any sony... the only reason i even own a PS2 is for KH1 AND 2 THEY ARE AWESOME......
For PC CS-V. Oblivion... that games is awesome have the best graphic ever....
and the best stratgy game is Roman total wars... no doubt about it.. is just war after war after war.. no need worry about building supplies (well not that much) and ect...


Heard War Hammer MOC is gana be a super cool game so gana get it......


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 1, 2006)

Ico, Beyond Good and Evil, Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time, and Final Fantasy X.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 6, 2006)

Any Legend of Zelda game. Try it out! My recommendation would be Ocarina of Time for the N64.


----------



## EtherSword (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll just list the games that not everyone is always aware of but are excellent.
Skies of Arcadia, Tales of Symphonia, Super Mario RPG, Secret of Mana, Super Metroid.  Its all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Jaxel (Jul 7, 2006)

Tales of Destiny 2... so much better than Tales of Symphonia...

Way of the Samurai 2... a chose your own adventure game. 16 different endings, will only take 3 hours to beat. But because every choice you make in the game leads you to a different ending, you will play this game dozens of times.

Bushido Blade 2... they made a third one called Kengo, but it sucked.

Intelligent Cube... awesome

Einhander... super awesome

Incredible Crisis... incredibly hilarious

There are also many great games that never get played simply because they don't have multiplayer aspect. Ha-Chan mentioned one of the greatest... BEYOND GOOD AND EVIL... let me also add in PSYCHONAUTS.


----------



## IIIPBZ (Jul 9, 2006)

sims 2

why?

because men can be pregnent and give birth. 

Gotta luv the sims.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 9, 2006)

Besides the regular recomendation of Chrono Trigger, and SF3: 3rd strike.  I have to say:
ESPgaluda.  
Why?  Because it's an arcade shooter fan's heaven.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2006)

I have to Say True Love or any good hentai game that envoles you going to school and trying to pick up chicks.



*yea beat that!*


----------



## Nihongofreak (Jul 10, 2006)

Earthbound- imo the single most best rpg ever made


----------



## pajamas (Jul 15, 2006)

Shooters FTW

Far Cry (PC) - my GPU isn't very good and I run everything on medium with no antialiasing and it's still beautiful. And the gameplay is just great, and fucking hard! The AI is amazing.

Resident Evil 4 (GCN, fuck the PS2 version) - If you don't play this game you need to stab yourself repeatedly in the stomach and then blow off your head after an hour of intense pain. The gameplay is a huge step up from previous Resi games (all of which pwn as well). And Leon is just fuckin' sexy. The graphics are beautiful, and it's fun as hell, and can be pretty creepy at times.

Metroid Prime (GCN) - No one is a true FPS person unless they've played this game. This game is fucking amazing. From the graphics to the gameplay. It's amazing how they made an FPS out of the 2D sidescroller, and how fucking WELL it was done. You need this game. The sequel it good too, but the first one is a MUST play.

Other games:

Castlevania games - 'Nough said. Play them.

Big Brain Academy/Brain Age (DS) - Buy a DS lite, and buy these. If you regret it then you are legally insane. Together they're 40 bucks, cheaper than new PSP games (all of which suck by the way)! So buy them, they're addicting and AWESOME!


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 15, 2006)

i am also a huge fan of resident evil 4. my favorite weapon is the riot gun, what's yours?


----------



## Champloon (Jul 17, 2006)

FF7
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Resident Evil 4
Half Life 2
and Halo 

All are bomb ass games!


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 17, 2006)

awesome! another resident evil 4 fan.  i also love ocarina of time, but then who doesn't?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 17, 2006)

wow, this thread is seriously lacking the classics/godfathers/ass kickers

UFO Enemy Unknown (or X-Com UFO Defence for the yanks)
Doom (original and Doom 2)
Balders Gate
Fallout
Loom
The Secret Of Monkey Island
Sam & Max Hit The Road
Day Of The Tentacle
Command & Conquer
Red Alert
Super Metroid


----------



## nepthalion (Jul 26, 2006)

Maniac Mansion
Psychonauts
Goemon the Mystical Ninja (N64)


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 27, 2006)

Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 
Red Steel 
Super Smash Bros Brawl 
Dead or Alive Extreme 2 (I LOVE Hitomi   )


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2006)

sensei_andrew said:
			
		

> Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4
> *Red Steel
> Super Smash Bros Brawl*
> Dead or Alive Extreme 2 (I LOVE Hitomi   )


Niether are out  
Hummm Games that are out that should be rented atleast - 
Super Dragonball Z
Prey

Must Buys - 
VP for PSP, the first good RPG for it. 

I haven't been playing as many games as usually so blah


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 170987 (Aug 11, 2006)

*The king of fighters series*: because is the best game ever

*Zelda series*(ocarine of the time, minish cap, and my  favorite a link to the past): is a goos game, well if you have a lot of time for playing it

*twisted metal*: for beating the fiends in a battle with cars an armors


----------



## [Kurapika] (Aug 16, 2006)

If you have a DS, and are looking for a great action game on the go, look no further than *Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble*. Not only is it even better than the console versions, but it also uses the touch screen capabilities to the fullest, especially in boss battles. A very good game.

For fighting fans, I recommend *Street Fighter 3: Third Strike* for anyone who likes deep fighting games and also likes to have some freedom over their combos and strategies. 

*Rockman ZX* (coming to the US next month as *Megaman ZX*) should be a fun game for those who enjoyed Mega Man Zero and the handheld Castlevania games. Why? Because it basically mixes the gameplay of MMZ with the wide-scale exploration normally found in the handheld Castlevania games.


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 20, 2006)

*Monkey Island 3* 

*Grim fandango*

old classics if u dont want some big games that take up all ur space and needs super graphics ^_^


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 20, 2006)

*Romance of the three kingdoms X*
i have played wow, i have played FFX, i have played MGS series and all the big games ou there. Still, i always come back to the Romance series.
If you like 'risk', you might enjoy this game. The more you become familiar withe charecters, the more you will enjoy the game. 
Can kill 2 days in preparation and establishment of you force, another three days for expansion, and one day finish of every enemy on the map. 
Of course, there are around 300-400 charecters, meaning it would take you around 2-3 years to finish the game in each charecter.
Amazing game for any one who plans to start a revoltion in his neighborhood and then take over his state.


----------



## 10tailedphoenix (Aug 21, 2006)

Star Wars: Battlefront I and II
So many things to do in this game

And the Grand Theft games cause I never get tired of stealing cars and running from cops.


----------



## The Internet (Aug 23, 2006)

Quake 3
Doom
Starcraft
Loz:LttP
LozoT
LoZ: MM
donkey kong games in general
banjo kazooi and its sequel
goldeneye
SSB/SSBM
VIRTUAL FIGHTER SERIES = best fighting game ever made
Shenmue
Elder Scrolls
Diablo
Super mario bros 1,2,3, world, world 2, rpg,
perfect dark
burnout
twisted metal

still a dozen games that i could list but ill stop there.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 23, 2006)

Dead Rising. period.


----------



## EXhack (Aug 25, 2006)

Morrowind and Oblivion, and *if* you get bored... MOD the F@#^ out of it!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 25, 2006)

to be honest i dont think Morrowind and oblivion were that good...Oblivion being a bit better than morrowind

Knights of The Old Republic is a must for anyone, its like 3 bucks nowadays...

and 

Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2...


----------



## EXhack (Aug 25, 2006)

^ KOTOR was a great game...


----------



## The Venom (Aug 25, 2006)

*Enemy Territory (Wolfenstien)*
Free war shooter. Multiplayer only but amazing gfx and gameplay also many mods and clans ^_^


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 25, 2006)

*Ninja Gaiden Black:*For the Xbox, This game is set in Feudal Era Japan,Ninja Gaiden Black is the advanced to Ninja Gaiden,it was more characters,more weapons,more enemies,more levels, and more features.

*Outrun 2 Special Edition*:For Arcade, Go to an Arcade in your city and play this game, Outrun 2 Special Edition is an amazing racing game, you must *drift* to conquer surve corner or even round-a-bouts, 4 players at once, the all-time racing game.

*Otogi 2 Immortal Warriors*: For the Xbox. This is another Feudal Era based action game.You take control over several characters,each with different interesting stories,personalities and weapons.

Ninja Gaiden 3 is coming out for 360


----------



## nessa17 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Vagrant Story-*psone. One of thee best videogame stories EVER!! the only hassle is the fighting system can be a pain.
but the story and characters are amazing!!!
*Prince of Persia: Warrior Within-*ps2. this series is amazing this one is the second out of three and by far the best. the graphic and the fighting engine is amazing.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 7, 2006)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Ultimate Masters: World Championship Tournament 2006


----------



## The End00 (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone have an idea of what I should trade DOC final fantasy VII with??

Im waiting for FFXII so im looking for a not to long game.


----------



## Moses (Sep 11, 2006)

Proly already said, but seriously, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time! Play it!!!!! It's commenly accepted as the greatest game of all time for a reason!!!!!


----------



## Porygon (Sep 11, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: A link to the past.... no more, If you haven't played this... well, do it


----------



## botoman (Sep 28, 2006)

Dunno if anyone posted this one, but try playing *Cooking Mama* for the NDS. It sounds silly, but it is so much fun and it utilizes the touch screen so well. 

Also try out *Elite Beat Agents* for the DS too. If you can find the Japanese version though, (*Ossu! Tatakae Ouendan*) and if you like J-pop/rock/etc, try to get that instead as the English one will have different songs. Or, get both! (^^)


----------



## JinKaarosu (Sep 28, 2006)

-Bully
-Guitar Hero 2
-DOA Xtreme 2
-Elite Beat Agents


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2006)

The Megaman Battle Network series

They r0x0r my b0x0r


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin

Not even out yet, but will almost effortlessly, be one of the top 3 handheld games of 2006. That alone says play it the fuck when it comes the fuck out.

Fuck


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 19, 2006)

No one can stop Mr Domino.


----------



## bhdsfjvclzxkfcpdskfp (Oct 20, 2006)

*Games You Need To Play*

Final Fantasy 6-10, Dragonquest 8, Star Ocean 3, Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2, Yakuza, God Of War, Devil May Cry 1-3, Zelda(All).


----------



## Narutonewb (Oct 20, 2006)

Fire Emblem Path of Radience on the Gamecube and Timesplitters 2.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2006)

Narutimate hero 3

Latest FF game....this time XII


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 23, 2006)

excellent!!

Mario cart double dashIts fun,addictive and very challenging at times.

Super Mario sunshineCrazy nice.Its graphics are cool and its fun to play.

MVP Baseball 2005Its graphics are well done and the movment is real looking.Plus if your defense is hit by a ball,slides,runs into something,he might actually get injured.Not in other baseball games.

MLB slugfest 2004If your tired of realistic games,try this on for size.It has amazing batters and its players are supernatural.You can catch fire literally and your stats increase.The jumps are nonreal,so are the hits,speed,throws and punches.(yes,you can throw punches!)

Super Mario smash bros.meleea unique blend of characters are fun to play with.

Thats all for now!


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 23, 2006)

excellent!!

Mario cart double dashIts fun,addictive and very challenging at times.

Super Mario sunshineCrazy nice.Its graphics are cool and its fun to play.

MVP Baseball 2005Its graphics are well done and the movment is real looking.Plus if your defense is hit by a ball,slides,runs into something,he might actually get injured.Not in other baseball games.

MLB slugfest 2004If your tired of realistic games,try this on for size.It has amazing batters and its players are supernatural.You can catch fire literally and your stats increase.The jumps are nonreal,so are the hits,speed,throws and punches.(yes,you can throw punches!)

Super Mario smash bros.meleea unique blend of characters are fun to play with.

Thats all for now!


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 24, 2006)

Play:

mario party 4,5,6,7


----------



## Okami Inuzuka (Oct 30, 2006)

ALL THE ZELDAS


----------



## Okami Inuzuka (Oct 30, 2006)

AND ALL THE METAL GEAR AND METAL GEAR SOLID AND METAL GEAR ACID


----------



## Neon (Oct 30, 2006)

DEFCON!!!11


----------



## DreamingGod (Oct 31, 2006)

Call of Cthulhu: Drak Corners of the Earth - Execlent game! A review a read gave it a bad review because the Atmosphere was dirty (as in Dark, lots of dirt and grime everywhere), well duh! it's supposed to be. The game play was awsome, there are moments where you truly feel kinda freaked. And fits for Holloween.  

Graphics were awsome for an X-Box game, and the story was good.


----------



## Razza (Nov 1, 2006)

Lets see.
Half-Life 1 and 2 
Myst (why has no one mentioned this one)
Age of empires II
Starcraft
Warcraft II and III
Elderscrolls III and IV

Zelda: OoT And Majoras mask (I loved it) and Wind Waker 
Metroid... every metroid game. Especially Prime and Echos
SSB and SSBM

Chrono Trigger and Cross
Some of the Crash Bandicoot games
The Summoner
Shadow of the colossus (My all time favorite PS2 Game)
Can't think of any others really.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 4, 2006)

to bring some life to this thread,play Halo.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 4, 2006)

also play Mvp baseball '06


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 4, 2006)

also,Hacked and ssbm


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 4, 2006)

Games to play:
ET on Atari
Superman 64
Aquaman Battle for Atlantis
That Zelda CDI game
Bubsy 3d
Shaq Fu
Dragonball Final Bout


----------



## runeknightx (Nov 9, 2006)

not sure if anyone mentioned this yet but:
The Summon Night: Swordcraft Story series is really good and unique.  I like the first one's style more than the second, but second is still really good.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 12, 2006)

All of you need to play Dragon Ball z budakai tenkaichi 2.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Nov 12, 2006)

wow not alot of love for PC games beyond the first few pages of this thread....I sense a strong console fanbase on these boards, but it is also more difficult to find older PC games...anyway, trying not to repeat anything that has already been said.

I see alot of people listing Halo 2 as a great game (mostly for mulitplay, because I have heard the single player is not so great)...well I have only played a little Halo online, but I would have to say that it got alot of its ideas from a game called Tribes 2 for the PC...big maps and vehicle combat...

*Tribes 2* was an awsome multi-player game...one of the first to use a classbased system and vehicle combat...the maps although rather simple were HUGE...the jetpack feature just made this game so fun...there were so many aspects to the game other than just killing your opponent...choosing your class, setting auto defense turrets, manning turets manually, repariing vehicles, your base and your fellow players...destroying the vehicle station, power generator and turrest of the opposing team...going on bombing runs...the game was just so great for multi-play.

speaking of Halo and Bungie, Bungie got their start making Macintosh/PC games and I think their best games were
*Myth: The Fallen Lords
Myth II: Soulblighter*
they both had the trademark Bungie storytelling and music.  They are to me some of the greatest RTS games ever made.  Actually if you want to stick to the military terminology it was more of a Real Time Tactics game than a Strategy game.  No base building, no resource gathering, and no unit building or unit upgrading...you are simply given a set number of units each with their own strengths..the game was all about choosing your terrain and position carefully, setting traps and ambushes, forming up your units to compliment each other based on their strengths and knowing when to fight and when to run and how your units stack up against the enemy's units.  To me the story alone is worth playing the games.

I have seen some votes for Civilization IV, I haven't gotten to play it yet but 
*Civilization* and *Civilization II* are some great and addictive games, Civ 3 was a bit of a let down for me

I'll also add my vote to the original Call of Duty and Deus Ex, I really would love to see Deus Ex with some updated graphics

I love the *Splinter Cell series *too, graphics and gameplay are just great

I've seen votes for Diablo and I have played Diablo 2...but possibly making me biased I played *Dugeon Siege *first.  Diablo probably has more depth as far as upgrading and story and the types of loot you can find, but I really liked Dungeon Siege's simpler gameplay a little better, upgrades came a little faster and sort of made it more addictive for me..plus you could create a party and either have each member specialize, or you could go through the entire game with one character and give them diverse specialties (hard however if you have no one to ressurrect you).  Plus the graphics were 100% better and I thought the world map and enemies were much more interesting...Diablo bascially used the same enemies over and over again, but made them different colors and made them stronger, Dungeon Siege had different and more interesting enemies throughout the game.

the *Jedi Knight series* may not be a paragon of gaming or FPS gaming, but it sure is fun to chop off limbs with a lightsabre and forcechoke or forcepush enemies off a cliff.

*The Operative: No One Lives Forever* and *No One Lives Forever 2* were some great game by one of the best FPS making studios' Monolith..the games were hilarious, they blended fast paced action with sneaking so well, the gadgets were not so usefull, but they were fun...the level design and enemy AI were all so great.
also by Monolith I have only played the very long demo of *Blood*, and wasn't able to play the demo of *Blood 2*, but what I played of Blood was funny and a little blend of HP Lovecraft and Dark Tower...Monolith seems to be very interested in coming up with new series and that is commendable(Blood, Alien vs. Predator, No One Lives Forever, F.E.A.R., Condemned), but I would love to see a modern graphic update of Blood.

EDIT to avoid double post
I am just curious as to why several of you said that you must avoid the ps2 version of Resident Evil 4?  I found the game to be excellent on the ps2.  Of all the reviews I have read, most of them claimed that the extra content for the ps2 made it a small bit better.  They said that the only thing the Gamecube had over the ps2 was a tiny bit better graphics...and I thought the ps2 graphics were good enough.

also I would like to endorse *Max Payne *and *Max Payne 2* on this list


----------



## ? Raigoh ? (Nov 12, 2006)

Well one game I just bought, and is clearly the best shooting game I've ever played (Yes, even a little better then Halo)

Gears of War (Unbelievable)

It's truly a masterpiece, I recommend you play it if you haven't yet.


----------



## SaintSeiya (Nov 25, 2006)

Well as far as I'm Concerned, any and all games that come out for Wii!!!!!


~Wii would like to play~

aside from the Wii Games there's two in particular:

a.Viva Pi?ata!!!: Xbox 360

b.Spore: PC


----------



## B009 (Nov 27, 2006)

You guys need to play

Mame:

Fight Fever .....Crap
Time Killers  ......Crappier
Survival Arts. .......Crappiest

I never said they were good,but all gamers need to see these 3 games.


----------



## arklogic (Nov 30, 2006)

I need to play all the final fantasies xD

And half life 2


----------



## blueradio (Dec 5, 2006)

*Zombies Ate My Neighbors* It's seriously one of the best games on the *SNES*. A must have for any gamer.

*Toe Jam & Earl I&II*Both are for the *Sega Genesis* Both are truly the most entertaining games ever. Mini-Games and story line are so fun. The second Panic In Funkotron is better in my opinion.

*Beyond Good And Evil*This game came out a couple of years ago for *GC XBOX AND PS2* Seriously. This game has to be the most overlooked and underachieved game to come out in the past 5 years. It's incredible. The gameplay, storyline and just everything in general is fantastic. It's probly *$10 to $20* at any local GameStop. Go NOW. 

*Golden Sun* This is a RPG for the *GBA* It came out in 2001 or so. It is really the only RPG I've ever enjoyed. It was really a enjoyable game. The story was really cool for a GBA game. The graphics are 3D for the most part which is incredible for the GBA. FUN.

*Samba de Amigo*This game was for the *DreamCast* If you can find it and a pair of the Maraca controllers for it. You'll have a blast. Seriously this was before Guitar Hero and DDR and Donkey Konga for that matter. All good respectively. But wow this game was just so enjoyable. I'd still be playing it if I had a Dreamcast. :[

LAST BUT NOT LEAST

*Jet Grind Radio & Jet Set Radio Future* So incredibly awesome games.
Jet Grind is for *DreamCast* and Jet Set Future is for *XBOX* You go around skating on roller blades making grattifi on anything you make a trick on. Walls, ramps, benches. The graphics were incredible. The first show of major cell shading and all around fun to play on both systems.


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2

Final Fantasy series

Shadow hearts 1 and 2

Star Ocean


----------



## Lord Prime (Dec 9, 2006)

well i was on YouTube and i came a cross this game clip called Mugen it doesnt look half bad.


Reni Jusis - Ostatni Raz



Reni Jusis - Ostatni Raz


Reni Jusis - Ostatni Raz


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

I would like to add one...

*Osu Tatake Ouendan* Great music I have ever heard for the DS.

Fun gameplay style,, and may possibly be the craziest game you will ever play.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 10, 2006)

ok a couple of games
the GTA series all of them
The legend of zelda:the wind waker
Halo 1&2
THe madden games 04 to 07
kingdom hearts 1&2
gears of war
The rachet and clank series
and the Jak series


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 11, 2006)

*Half-Life 2* IGN gave it 9.7, PC Zone gave it 97% and called it "the best first-person shooter ever", and for a 2-3 year old game it still competes with current titles visually. Not only that, but it is the sequal to perhaps one of the most innovative and enthralling games of our generation.

If you don't own it yet... do yourself a favour.


----------



## Icf3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Counter strike source is a freaking sweet game. If u like Half-Life ull like this game.


----------



## Saosin (Dec 15, 2006)

*Chrono Trigger* - _SNES_ and _Playstation One_
   One of the greatest RPGs. It's old, so the graphics are crap, but everything else about this game is amazing. I suggest playing the SNES version if you don't like lags, but while the Playstation One does lag, it also has cutscenes.

10/10

*Final Fantasy III / VI* - _SNES_ or _Playstation One_
   This game can be referred to as FFIII or VI. The version for SNES is number III and the version for Playstation is VI. Again, it's an old game so the graphics are pretty awful, but it's still one of the best RPGs out there. Like Chrono Trigger, the Playstation One version lags but has cutscenes while the SNES doesn't.

11/10


----------



## Altron (Dec 17, 2006)

Onimusha Demon Siege and Dynasty warriors 3-5


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Dec 23, 2006)

Icf3 said:


> Counter strike source is a freaking sweet game. If u like Half-Life ull like this game.



It's if you like fun then you'll like CS.


----------



## Clue (Dec 24, 2006)

*Dead or Alive Xtreme Beach Volleyball* for sure.  Guys love the big boobed chicks, and it's quite addicting.


----------



## Dave (Dec 25, 2006)

Kingdome hearts 2

Gears of War

Guitar hero 2


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2006)

I _know_ I've posted this before: Garry's Mod (10?). Going crazy with the mountains of material in Half Life 2, Counter-Strike, etc.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Metal Gear Solid Series*-- anticipated to play portable ops and MGS 4: guns of the patriots... even though raiden looks like a drug addict and solid snake is an old gasbag....

*God Of War Series*-- Not yet considered a series because its successor hasn't arrived... or has it?

*Splinter Cell Series*-- Heard from a *friend* if u are caught... u are screwed.. especially in Double Agent! but  overall its a very fun series

*Okami*.... beautiful game... beautiful artwork... not so beatiful is the fact u play as a goddess.... but overall its a fun and challenging title... i can assure u that u won't beat it in a day!

*Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess*: Must I say more?

*Resistance Fall Of Man*: Played the two-level demo.... its freaking fun... but I can assure u that the storyline.... never gonna happen...... and it never did.... u kno since its an alternate reality of WWII... aww nevr mind play the game yourself...!

*Final Fantasy XII*: Played some of it.... it was an extravagant game... it had gorgeous graphics.... well-done cinematics.... and great gameplay.... although it strikes me.... that the main character is androgynous... dontcha think?


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Jan 10, 2007)

Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2.. just wonderful <3
Chrono Cross.. the best story EVER *tears*
Final Fantasy VII.. Needs to be played.
Fantastic Dizzy.. a classic to Sega Genesis (Mega drive in japan and europe)


----------



## woohoomaster (Jan 13, 2007)

Panzer Dragoon Orta
Those 5 of you who played the original for the Genisis and havent played this on its awesome:for X-box


----------



## Traveler (Jan 14, 2007)

*Kingdom Hearts 1* Kindom hearts 1 was so much better than number 2 in every thing but combat and number one is so addicting that you will try to get 100% in the game.

*Morrowind* Just too addicting. Every charecter ends up different taking you in a completely new story for example one charecter could be a rich noble in a guild and another could be a poor watchman in some island provence.


----------



## johnwl (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of The Cursed King-*A VERY long & addictive game. Has a great story, lively music track (played by the Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, Conducted by Koichi Sugiyama), and awesome character designs created by Akira Toriyama (creator of Dragon Ball). It has a fine, easy-to-pick-up battle system, that is challenging to master. Published by Square Enix.

A mysterious jester A forbidden sceptre. A fiendish curse. A once idyllic kingdom lies entangled in a web of enchanted vines, its king & princess hideously transformed, it's castle and subjects frozen in time. Only one person survived this horror unscathed: YOU!

Only you can save your king & country by lifting this evil jester's curse. But it won't be easy. An epic tale of friendship, bravery, and adventure awaits you on the grassy fields, snow-capped mountains, and restless seas of Dragon Quest VIII!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jan 29, 2007)

*Blood Will Tell*
It's one of those games that does something very well on one part, but ruins it on another.

For those who ever heard about Osamu Tezuka's Dororo, you are gonna feel right at home as the game's narrative follows the tale of Hyakkimaru journeys. The story of the game is a reason alone to keep play.

If the rest of the aspects were as good as the story, it would've been a GOTY material (Game of the year). The environments are dull and drab most of the time, the voice acting can be annoying (especially Dororo, even though he suppose to sound annoying) and the worse offender is the bad camera. But then again, it's hard for me to remember a Sega game where the camera is fine...
Billy Hatc... nope.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Sonic Adventure 2 or Sonic Adventure 2:Battle: * Greatest 3d speed experiance ever from Sega. The Gameplay is Unique consisting of Speed, Mechs, and Treasure hunting, The New Characters are teh win in all of videovideo game history, Shadow the Hedgehog, The King of All Darkness and Badassary in this game and the DreamCast Era(One of the most badass video game characters of all time), Old Favs such as Knuckles, Tails, Amy, and Metal will bring a touch of nostogia to you, Raise and grow your own chao with ease and love, Sonic's never been cooler, and grinding and the complex story will move you to tears. This game is truly a godsend from Sega, one of my favorite games of all time, I'll never stop playing it.. It's cheap to and a best seller.

*Sonic Adventure:* This game is very fun and on par with SA2, you start as five characters each with their own stories unlocked by sonic, the sonic's gamplay is so fucking fun and unique, He brings new abilites and upgrades to the stage, Eggman has a diabolical plan to conquer the world with a god that was trapped in the Master Emerald for ages, Sonic must gather all seven chaos emeraldfrom eggman to stop this from happening, The Music Soundtrack is very well devolped and the gameplay for the others isn't very fast but still fun, Sonic Adventure is a garanteed hit among old schoolers like SA2 is, I recommend it to any new Sonic Fan.

*Sonic Mega Colllection:*A Game that features Sonic's Old School Adventure and brings back the old school feeling that we enjoyed from the old school titles that made Sonic a God in the Gaming Industry. It has ever Sonic Game from the Past from Sonic 3 and Knuckles to Sonic Drift, it's a must buy for any Sonic Fan new or old.

*Shadow The Hedgehog:* Sonic's Rival has a game of his own and must take the responsibilty as hero or villlian in this spin off title featuring one of the most popular Sonic Characters in over 15 years, Shadow The Hedgehog, This game is poorly recived by the fans and critics and has alot of neg reps because of Shadow's use of Guns and Vehicles, and the camera sucks, and the game mechanic's are slippery but Shadow at least has some great music and verity to what wepons you can choose, Shadow can Team up with Any of the Characters from the previous Sonic games including Sonic himself to help Shadow clean house and give orders to him in order to complete any Dark or Hero story, There Are certain paths you can take that can get you throught the story as a hero or a villian, the stroy is simple and epic to a cliche extent, and the enimes are pretty damn hard to beat weaponless, but like all sonic games it has the same elements from the Adventure series and the 2d era, like rings, Speed, Loops, and Starposts. You also need to colect all seven chaos emeralds to get to the final ending. Shadow's a dencent game to a hardcore Sonic Fan or a fan who likes guns games, but rent it first if you consider buying this game, I think it's cheap now.

*Devil May Cry Series:* This game and franchise are rockin cool. Dante's the Godfather of all Badass Video Game Character on the PS2, next to Snake and Nightmare. The Gameplay is fun and the story is very unique, kinda like castlevania meets the Devil. Like Dante says..........Lets Rock Baby.

*Jak 2:* Most additing Naughty Dog Game since Crash, Jaks back with a Badass new look, and Daxter is as funny as ever. The Gameplay is like the first game, with a little GTA, Tony Hawk, and devil May Cry. It's very fun to play in the dark.

*Resident Evil 4:*Gretest Horror Game ever, grest Resi Evil Title Ever. Leon went from pussy to badass in one major age change, he ranks on shadow as my 2nd fav videogam character. And the Graphics, Camera, Enimes, Las Plagas, and Boss Figts are so damn orgasmic and scary you need a pair shades to blind yourself from the awesomeness that is Resident Evil 4. And Chicago Tyewriter>>>>>>>Everything.

*God of War:*I love Spartans, I love Violence, I love Kratos, and I love that goddamn blade of artimis, major pwn. Gameplay you press square and yourdoing a sweetass dance of death with the coolest weapons ever, The Blades of Chaos, It's story is about a ex spartan warrior who suffered ten years of mental angusish from the images in his head, killing everyone and everything in the way. He looks for a solution to this by athena, who tells him to kill the god of war aries and stop his reign of terror, you get new moves for the amount of red souls you absorb and new weapons from the greek gods of olimpus to wtf pwn even more dudes. Overall, This Game is Devil May Cry gone Greek, you will love it.

*Pokemon:*In it's prime, I loved training my pokemon. Then I got over it later on. Pokemon Red and Blue were like Sonic games I couldn't get enough, This is a true rpg to anyone young or old, it's a universal classic, you havent't lived until you tried Pokemon.

*Ratchet and Clank Series:* I love it more than Jak, and I love the characters as well, The Guns, and The Gadgets will amaze you. The Story is an intergalactic adventure of epic paportions, and clank is the coolest robot next to Megaman.

*Megaman:*I love this game, harder and more complex than any game. Blue Bomber forever.

*Kingdom Hearts Series:* I used to hate Sora, to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like, but I saw what he did in kh2 and boy did he sky rocket my respect back, slashing buildings and going ninja on the chandilers. Plus It's Final Fantasy meets Disney, whats not to like about this game. Recommend it from the bottom of my heart.

*Madden 2007:* I love football, this game blows all football games out of the water.

*Mortal Combat Series:* Blood, Blood, and More Blood. This game and franchise changed my view in violent sensless games forever. Truly a Classic.


----------



## DaveXFS (Jan 30, 2007)

Parasite Eve 2 - I thought i'd give this game another run through after about 5 years or so of not playing on it. Recommended for anyone who likes action/rpg's although it is a little too short for my liking.

Warioware smoothmoves - Get your mates round, get a couple of beers and ya can't go wrong. Playing this drunk with ya friends is unbelievably funny


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

I like ninja gaiden but i stopped because it became too hard, anyone got a level skip cheat. Half life has had a good reputation but i've never tried it, but i'll recommend

tomb raider series
doa series
crash series
spyro series

I don't like anything better.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 3, 2007)

*WORLD OF WARCRAFT*-simply amazing


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Feb 3, 2007)

*Pokemon Diamond/Pearl -* When these games come out they are a must have. Who doesnt love the pokemon games now. The other two that they came out with on DS are pretty much retarded, but these two will be AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Dhaos (Feb 3, 2007)

I really think this is a game everyone should have tried.
*
Lufia 2.*

I seriously love this game, it is a truly amazing experience. Each and every character of the game have their own unique personality. Which makes you get really attached to them.

The story may be a bit original, but who cares? Because as you progress further the story will only get better and better and more interesting and before you know it, you've already fallen in love with the game. I don't feel like getting into details right now. The music in the boss fights are really epic. Actually the music overall is very good for being a snes game.

It's a pretty challeging game, as most of the dungeons have puzzle's, some easy and some really really hard. Some of the boss fights can be very challeging too.

Once you start playing this game; you can't stop. Atleast that's how it was for me. I got really attached to the game, the character's, the story, everything. This is a game I've played over and over and over again, yet I still enjoy it just as much as I did my first time.

If you haven't tried this game out already, you really should. One of the best RPG games for Super Nintendo ever.


----------



## mister_napolean (Feb 13, 2007)

*Diablo Series*
Daiblo I and II
*Most Mmorpgs*
Ragnarok Online
9 dragons 
WoW
*Star Ocean Series*
Star Ocean I,II,and III
*Ogre Series*
Ogre Battles
Tactic Ogre
*Vangaurd Bandits*
*Final Fantasy Series*
*Chrono Trigger*
*Counter Strike*
*Shin Megami Tensei Series*
*Legend of Mana*
*Suikoden Series*
*and lastly most NFL Maddens and NFL Blitz games*


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 13, 2007)

The Legend of Dragoon 

Breath of fire series

Mana series

Tekken 

Silent hill

Okami

DMC 1 and 3 (2 is ok but kinda meh lol)

SaGa series

Xenogears and Xenosaga 1-3

Zelda ocarina of time (if you like it all the rest too  )


----------



## Altron (Feb 19, 2007)

God Of War - One of the best PS2 games. Awesome actions, puzzles, and very challenging

Genji Dawn of the samurai - Fun, addicting, pretty easy, only downside is it is short.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 19, 2007)

*Forza Motorsport* -the best racing game i have ever played in my life. Gamespot gave it a higher rating than GT4 as well. i've played every single mainstream racing game for the last generation and Forza was definitely the best.

*Prince of Persia series/Ninja Gaiden* - these two are kinda the same type of adventure games. both are extremely fun. Ninja Gaiden is kinda hard at first, but then you get iused to it, and it's extremely fun. best adventure game i've ever played

*Sonic Adventure* - only the first one for dreamcast. this is definitely my favorie Sonic game. dunno why. just, play it.

*Soul Calibur 1* - another dreamcast game. best fighting game ive ever played. totally overshadows the sequels in my opinion.

there are other games like devil may cry, gears of war, god of war,and blah blah blah, but yeah.


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

Devil may Cry


----------



## Zhongda (Feb 28, 2007)

...i am dissapointed that i havn't seen the latest Romance instalment in anyones list...

*Romance of the Three Kingdoms XI* (Fuck Yeah~!!1one)


----------



## cindersphere (Mar 9, 2007)

Lunar 1 and 2 plus the megaman adventure series all ruled.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 10, 2007)

cindersphere said:


> Lunar 1 and 2 plus the megaman adventure series all ruled.



Which Megaman Adventure game do you actually mean ?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 11, 2007)

i say starcraft!


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 11, 2007)

Namco X Capcom.

(I just beat the game today. I had a blast playing it, and I hope they make a sequel for a next gen console)


----------



## dervast (Mar 23, 2007)

Ikaruga. Get this game and watch as it makes you cry.


----------



## nedaime mizukage (Mar 23, 2007)

*Tales of Symphonia*. A very long game that has over 60+ hours of fun. Great storyline too. 

*Skies of Arcadia*. My friend loves this game. It is similar to Tales of Symphonia. 

Both are gamecube games and they should be very cheap to buy at your local gamestop or the internet.


----------



## Vixey (Mar 24, 2007)

I know someone, somewhere has probably mentionned these games, but I'll name them anyways.

*Legend of Zelda: Twillight Princess *- LoZ? 'Nuff said XD

*Gears of War* - at least I hope this one has been mentionned! Best. Game. For. Xbox. 360. Seriously, I've never been able to stand shooters on consoles but this one took a completely unique way to do it. It's more of a third person shooter really... anyways, the graphics/gameplay/story etc are all fabulous. <3

*Banjo Kazooie* - N64 FTW! I love Banjo <3

*Viva Pinata* - rofl. I think everyone should try VP. Even the big burly men.

*FEAR* - Great FPS... teh scary ._. 

*Burnout 3* - Great fun if you just feel like letting loose. I actually find it to be quite successful at relieving stress...

All over the map... XD Shooters, Mature, Cartoony, Family, Driving.

Have fun!


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 24, 2007)

Probably already mentioned, but the *Fire Emblem *Series from 6-10, great games, strategy games for those who didn't know.


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2007)

nedaime mizukage said:


> *Tales of Symphonia*. A very long game that has over 60+ hours of fun. Great storyline too.
> 
> *Skies of Arcadia*. My friend loves this game. It is similar to Tales of Symphonia.
> 
> Both are gamecube games and they should be very cheap to buy at your local gamestop or the internet.



I remember watching my cousin play Skies of Arcadia for the Dreamcast. I never knew they ported it over.


----------



## A2ZOMG (Apr 7, 2007)

Everyone, play _The Legend of the Mystical Ninja_.  It is a lot like Legend of Zelda, except funny as hell, with more platformer elements, and made by Konami, and it is severely underrated.  AND....it's about NINJAS!  SHANNARO!!! 

If you are an RPG fan, definitely play _Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door_.  Storyline is on a much more humorous level as to be expected.  Gameplay is among the best of the best, in my opinion.  Ever get tired of the typical pattern in RPGs where every character always learns a final move that is OMG TOTAL OWNAGE!!!!one111!!!  The move list for every character is by no means redundant.  Each move in the game has a very specific purpose.  Every party member has a unique set of four moves that has to be considered very carefully.  The puzzle elements and the need to use party members to solve them was done no better in any other game but this one.  The game physics are just freaking awesome.  This is in my opinion the best RPG ever.  Combining cool physics, party members that are most significantly unique in their own way, and Action commands instead of shitty RNGs, this game I'll opt to say is likely better than Final Fantasy 7, at least in its own way.  Truthfully, it does lack in battle difficulty to an extent, but I believe it does the best job of all RPGs in being a fully interactive and unique experience.

RPG fans also need to play _Earthbound_ (Known as Mother 2 in Japan) for the sake of completing their library of otherwise pimpin' awesome games that simply did not get the ratings they deserved.  Seriously, it breaks the rules of every RPG that existed in its time, yet managed to be nonetheless a good RPG overall.  That in itself is quite an accomplishment.  The story is very humorous, and the enemies among the wackiest I have ever seen.  The whole game is very wacky, yet quite well put together.

If you like strategy, Fire Emblem is an awesome RPG series.  It has a rigid stat system, and random level ups (yes, your gains in a level up are determined at random), map based combat (no random battles), not to mention multiple classes that wield different weapons or magic.  One of its best features is the rock paper scissors formula which is a hierarchy of weapons and magic types.  The emphasis on strategy was rather well done in my opinion.

Oh, and popular games you should play because they also are awesome include _Chrono Trigger_, _Secret of Mana_, _FF6_ (seriously, Kefka is a way better villain than Sephiroth), _Super Mario Bros 3_, _The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past_, and _Super Smash Bros Melee_.


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Apr 8, 2007)

Counter-Stike (All Series are good)

Maple Story
A MUST PLAY MMORPG. Make friends. Join guilds. create parties. go hunting. fight deadly monsters. upgrade armor. buy weapons. Its Your story.


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Apr 8, 2007)

also its anime style! Heres a video
Fun With Akatsuki 05 - Auditions


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 9, 2007)

dunno if these have been said:
-Die by the sword. even if it's old it has a really cool combat system where you swing your sword by moving the mouse (kinda like how you play tennis etc on the Wii)

-System shock 2. scary pretty open-ended fps/rpg

-some cool rts games: red alert (from 1995), empire earth (1 & 2), close combat (my favorite in this series is the Battle of the Bulge).

-Hidden&dangerous 1 & 2. teambased tactical shooter during ww2 ^___^

-Deathrow. a very voilent sportsgame ;D



Meng De said:


> ...i am dissapointed that i havn't seen the latest Romance instalment in anyones list...
> 
> *Romance of the Three Kingdoms XI* (Fuck Yeah~!!1one)


I was gonna say ROTK11,  seems you beat me to it though 
a new english patch including the dialouge is coming soon (for Pc)

anyways, that was some I came up with right now (I tried to pick some underdogs instead of namedropping games like halo etc)


----------



## Dem0n5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Said yet, dunno ok: KotOR(2 is optional =p), God of War(2 is fun also ^^), Guitar Hero ^^, just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Batman (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm just getting around to playing Jade Empire  it's pure greatness. NExt on the list is san andreas.


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Apr 14, 2007)

Ahem...

Final fantasy VII
Final fantasy X
Final fantasy X-2
Final fantasy XII

Kingdom hearts I & II

Chrono trigger

old school pokemon

Dragon Quest VIII

Naruto narutimate hero 3 or narutimate hero accel

metroid prime ( all )

All zelda games expect that gay one ( with the magic wand, that was based on the cartoon  )

Mario for snes and nes

All the old skool sonic games, and also sonic adventure 1 and 2.

god of war I & II

halo I & II

digimon world 1,2,3. (PSone)


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 17, 2007)

Paper Mario, the first one for N64. (thousand year door sucked) It's a very fun turn-based rpg.

I think WoW was one of the most addicting games I've ever played.

Phantasy Star Online heald my attention for 3 straight years, and I only played offline single player (which is probably the most boring way to play).

Halo 2 is a game I go back to over and over again and I always have fun when I play with my friends. (Halo 1 didn't suit me but it was a good game)


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm going to recommend:

*Space Quest III
Space Quest IV
*

It wouldn't hurt to play the first two games in the Space Quest series for more background and all that, but as I recall you can play those games by themselves without feeling "lost" and all that.

Also:

*Dark Forces
Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight (and the Mysteries of the Sith expansion, etc.)*

Kyle Katarn is one of the coolest characters in the "expanded" Star Wars universe.. and god knows he's a helluva lot cooler than certain characters that appear in the actual movies.

Finally:

The *Commander Keen* series

Pardon me if they have been mentioned already..


----------



## Zillidan-leba (Apr 25, 2007)

Hopefully nobody has said it already Final Fantasy 7 
Great storyline Not the best top notch animation
but the game play and storyline make up for it
You'll forever be a fan of it if you play it!


----------



## ender (inactive) (Apr 25, 2007)

I like Final Fantasy 6's storyline more >.>


----------



## Kagemizu (May 22, 2007)

PSP: Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles will also have Symphony of the Night


----------



## HellKarasu (May 27, 2007)

If they haven't been added to this list already, Jade Empire and Fable rock. Deep  
engrossing RPG action it is.


----------



## Umbre (May 27, 2007)

Im addicted to Atelier Iris- Eternal Mana. 

There is so much too dooo 8D Shop Synthesis, and sidequests. They go on FOREVER SRSLY. <3
Harvest Moon is also amazingly fun, but not as addictive.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2007)

Did u guys mention Golden Sun 1 and 2 yet?


----------



## Jaga (May 28, 2007)

Power Rangers for SNES owned...also Mario for NES, Super Mario for SNES, and SOnic 3 for Genesis


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 1, 2007)

Final Fantasy VII  -rpg
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night -adventure?
Ninja Gaiden or Devil May Cry 3 -frantic action
Warcraft 3+ expansion -strategy
HL2 - shooter
Metal Gear Solid (the PS1 one) or MGS3

and of course Gears of War!


----------



## Kyubii Yoshi (Jun 3, 2007)

Legend Of Legaia (best battling system ever!!never played to though )
Seiken Densetsu III(^^)


----------



## RainyPhoenix (Jun 10, 2007)

Super Puzzle Fighter 2 Turbo (Or Super Puzzle Fighter 2 X in Japan): Very fun puzzle game with superdeformed versions of Street Fighter/Darkstalkers characters.  Very addicting.


----------



## zidane01970 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Final Fantasy 9*
Everybody seems to assume that 7 is the best. I have played both completely through, attained every secret, and so on. Legendaries, everything. Anyways, they are both VERY good. Just in my opinion, I like Zidane's character more. *Cough* He seems more heroic, and light spirited. He's a pervert too, and whats the world without perversion? Boring I say! Anyways, I think the storyline is amazing, the characters are fun, and the ending was just like 0.0.... Though, I'm still curious as to WHO the heck Necron is. -_-


----------



## inquiringsir (Jun 13, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden and Ninja Gaiden Black. Awesome.


----------



## Umbre (Jun 13, 2007)

zidane01970 said:


> *Final Fantasy 9*
> Everybody seems to assume that 7 is the best. I have played both completely through, attained every secret, and so on. Legendaries, everything. Anyways, they are both VERY good. Just in my opinion, I like Zidane's character more. *Cough* He seems more heroic, and light spirited. He's a pervert too, and whats the world without perversion? Boring I say! Anyways, I think the storyline is amazing, the characters are fun, and the ending was just like 0.0.... Though, I'm still curious as to WHO the heck Necron is. -_-



Same here. <333
I adore FF9. It was the best Final Fantasy by a long long way. And I loved Zidan's personality, and all the characters  
Necron confused me too XD; Games are making a habit of making the Final Boss someone who has never even been mentioned XD 

I also liked the way there were't actually any purely evil characters, it made the game much more interesting, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Brahane dying


 was a really great plot twist  

FF9 > All other Final Fantasies. Im so glad someone else shares my opinion <3


----------



## Citan (Jun 19, 2007)

xenogears 
bahamut lagoon 
breath of fire 2
zombies ate my neighbors
growlanser generations 
digital devil saga 1 and 2
resident evil 2 and 4
indigo prophecy
saga frontier 2
theyre all excellent games imo
edit
forgot about albert odyssey and dragon force


----------



## Haraldur (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmmm...

Tetris
Fallout 1&2 (possibly 3 if it is good)
NetHack (must... find... Amulet... of... Yendor...), or any other Roguelike (Rogue, Angband, Slash'EM etc.)
Planescape: Torment
Frozen Bubble
King's Quest VI

If you feel like pissing yourself off:
Bastet (Bastard Tetris), a Tetris clone where the game works out what piece would be the best for you to get, and does not give it to you. If you build a canyon to fit a long straight piece, you will NEVER get it.


----------



## ZE (Jun 19, 2007)

Pong.                                        .


----------



## Dynamo (Jun 24, 2007)

Baten Kaitos and Baten Kaitos Origins.. I think they're both so very amazing games. I especially love BKO..

And I agree, Final Fantasy IX is awesome. It's my favorite FF game..


----------



## Xell (Jun 29, 2007)

Final Fantasy IX - Best FF out of all the FFs I've played. I agree with people when they say it's awesome. Shame my Disc 2 is all scratched so I can't get past the final FMV on it. Though I have completed it ages ago.

Chrono Trigger / Chrono Cross - Amazing Storyline with nice battle system

Pokemon Series - Very addictive RPG for a handheld. Though Red and Blue will remain my favourite always.


----------



## Vicious (Jul 7, 2007)

The Darkness for xbox 360- this is easily one of the best games that i ever played.


Legend of dragoon- i love this game to=)


----------



## Zal?onze (Jul 8, 2007)

HALO 3 FOR THE WIN


----------



## Hef (Jul 12, 2007)

for GBA. Just so you'll recognize a bad game when you see one, know that it can't get worse than that and really appreciate all the good games out there.


----------



## narutoisthebomb07 (Jul 20, 2007)

i know one.threads of fate (ps1).its a good action rpg by squaresoft.its short but after completing the game with each of the 2 characters,you can start over again with their max hp/mp the same amount as when you previously beat the game with each one.one character is a boy who can get monster coins when dropped by defeated monsters.He can hold 4 coins on his ring at a time,and can shapeshift into any of those 4 four monsters.the other character is a magic using girl.both of them are looking for a relic that can grant any 1 wish.the boy wants revive his best friend,and the girl wants world domination.i havent played as the girl yet,cuz i got it last week at a thrift store for 2$,plus ive been busy with doctor's appointments,allergy shots etc.


----------



## Haxxz (Jul 25, 2007)

WoW (World of Warcraft, World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade <WoW:TBC>): WHy? Because its simply the most addictive game EVER! MMORPG with over millions of subscribing players. You get different classes and races such as an undead rogue, Tauren hunter, troll shaman, orc warlock, and more! I have been playign this game since it came out (around 2004) and its just fun! Just 15 bucks will do = )

Pokemon: This games been out for a long time and i know that EVERYONe is addicted to it. Its a pick up and play addictive game!

GTA whole series: Just run around killing innocent people and outrun cops, whats more fun than that!? 

Final fantasy (all of em): ITs one classic RPG man. Best one IMO.

Marvel Vs. Capcom 2: This game is packed with all your favorite characters inclusing Ken, Ryu, Cap america, Wolverine, Cable, and mroe! Its gonna give ANYONE and i reapeat ANONE a seizure while playing this game!


----------



## McSlave101 (Aug 9, 2007)

dear lords! ive seen good and bad games put up here but i cant complain...  ANYWAYS everybody needs to play GoW at least once, and AC2,AC3... too bad AC4 sucked the monkeys balls dry... And its too terrible to say, but im a real fan of the dynasty and samurai warrior series... somebody shoot me!


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 9, 2007)

I _need_ to play Two Worlds, but every time it gets within a week of its release, they push the release date back another week!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2007)

I suggest Knights of the Old Republic for the X-Box if you're a SW fan.  Be a Dark Sider or Light Sider and there are some interesting characters.

Plus Colony Wars 1 & 2.  Epic looking spacebattles and a good storyline.


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 24, 2007)

hm. lots of good games put up here, lots that i don't know... XD anyway. i'm going to mostly recommend GBA games (as those are the games that I've played the most), and mostly RPGs i guess... but also some great series that span across numerous consoles.

*GBA:*
*Lunar Legend*- I know I didn't see this one. Lunar Legend is one of my favorite RPGS, it's for the GBA. It has a good story (although... not anything particularly special), a great soundtrack, and amazing character development, plus all the time-tried mainstays of an RPG. The battle system is turn based, and you can set specific strategies for each battle so you won't have to input each command over and over again.

*Golden Sun & Golden Sun: The Lost Age*- The games that brought me into the RPG genre in the beginning, I saw this mentioned once or twice around here. Golden Sun and the Lost Age are amazing RPGs, they have amazing graphics (especially considering they're for the GBA), a relatively innovative class system that allowed for full customization (more or less), a good story, amazing music, and allowed for a good deal of exploration and sidequests. If you have a GBA (or an emulator >_>), this is a must have.

*Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga*- This is an awesome RPG for the GBA, and has a great story while maintaining a casual feel and lots of humor. The battle system is rather unique (as far as I'm aware) among games for the GBA, although similar systems have been seen in other Mario RPG games, such as Paper Mario.

*Advance Wars 2: Black Hole Rising*- Advance Wars is a great strategy game, but I think that Advance Wars 2: Black Hole Rising is just so much better, and it's not necessary to play the first before the 2nd. The music is great (especially the intro XD), there are a large variety of units, and lots of challenges to keep you occupied all the way through the game.

*Fire Emblem*- There are 3 Fire Emblem games for the GBA: Fire Emblem, Fire Emblem: Fuuin no Tsurugi, and Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones. Fuuin no Tsurugi was only released in Japan, and while it came out before Fire Emblem, serves almost as a sequel to the events in Fire Emblem. If you want to play in English, you'll need to use an emulator and ROM. Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones is unrelated in story with the other 2, and introduces more customization into your army by giving more options when upgrading units. As units will disappear forever if killed in combat, Fire Emblem games are often a bit harder than Advance Wars.

*Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town*- When I first heard of this game, I thought, "Farming, oh wow. That's got to be the most boring game ever." Boy was I wrong. Harvest Moon is an addictive farming game to say the least, especially since each play through will require so much time and energy, and there are so many different paths possible.

*Metroid Fusion & Metroid: Zero Mission*- Two amazing Metroid games for the GBA. Fusion is my personal favorite, and writes an amazing story with great gameplay (although it is slightly limited in terms of exploration), while Zero Mission is a remake of the very first Metroid.

*Great series:*
*Legend of Zelda*- In my opinion, one of the greatest, if not the greatest, series of all time. I personally believe that there are three games from this series that absolutely MUST be played, and they are: Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES & GBA), Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64), and Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (GC & Wii). Wind Waker, Majora's Mask and the others were all good games, but I think that those three are the best out of all of them.

*Final Fantasy*- Final Fantasy I & II- Dawn of Souls, Final Fantasy IV, Final Fantasy V, and Final Fantasy VI are now all available for play on the GBA. They're Final Fantasy games, enough said. FFII uses a different method for leveling up (focusing on individual stats rather than levels), FFIV has an exceptional story, FFV has customizable classes, and FFVI has a huge character roster available for your use. FFVII effectively revolutionized the RPG formula. I haven't played enough of the others yet, although I definitely plan on doing so.

*Paper Mario*- I love this series. Mario has never been more awesome than when he's only 2d. These games include the original Paper Mario for the N64, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door for the GC, and Super Paper Mario for Wii. The Paper Mario's for N64 and GC are both great RPG's with a fun battle system and amazing stories, and are probably my favorite RPG's to date. On the other hand, Super Paper Mario is more of a platformer, although it does have some RPG like aspects, such as Mario's gaining of EXP and leveling up.

*Halo*- In my opinion, Halo is one of the greatest, if not THE greatest, first person shooters ever created. Amazing graphics, compelling story, class David vs. Goliath odds, awesome weapons, awesome enemies, and intense missions makes Halo a simply incredible series (and that's saying a lot, considering how much of a Nintendo fanboy I am).


eh i think that's enough. >_> i skipped some great series like Super Smash Bros., Metroid, etc because there's not so much to write about them. and i could probably like double this list with other consoles and genres if i took the time, but i'm tired >_<


----------



## Highwind (Aug 25, 2007)

Legend of the Mystical Ninja for the SNES. I think you can get it on the Virtual Console on the Wii.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 28, 2007)

*Goldeneye:* You haven't played a console FPS if you haven't played this game.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 28, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *Goldeneye:* You haven't played a console FPS if you haven't played this game.



lol Playing the game atm


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 6, 2007)

*Vib ribbon:* this was a ps1 game, it was literally black and white with a rabbit trying to go over terrain that you could only get over by pressing the right button to the right shape sounds easy but its tough and addictive to retarded levels. when the shapes mix together and you have to press different buttons together it gets unreal, great thing too is that even for the ps1 there was an option to put your own music on and the terrain would mimic the music u put on, i thought that was pretty cool.

*Tobal no1:* on the ps1 again this was the 3d beat em up that had like a dungeon rpg elemant to it you could run around collecting stuff and having battles, but the main thing about this game is the main beat em up game was perfectly balanced and had some amazing yet strange characters designed by akira toriyama of DBZ fame.

*vagrant story* Again for ps1, this was made by the same creator that brought us the recent final fantasy XII, it was a strange game but it was quite playable good story line, very dark gothic RPG with an interesting yet fun combat system.

*shenmue:* the shanmue series that came out on the the dreamcast (shenmue 2 the last one to come out also was out for the xbox) was i swear to god the most amazing game i have ever played, it was yu suzuki of sega's dream project and it followed the story of a japanese dojo student in modern times avenging the death of his murdered father, sounds un-original but the night-day and real time weather amongst a ton of revolutionary ideas made this mindblowing, the stroy is good too as it starts subtle but as you do your detective work it really begins to open up. great thing about it was if you didnt want to solve the mystery, you could just blow your daily allowance at the arcade, it was up to you, fantastic.

*capcom vs snk:*(dreamcast or ps2) now i may be a bit biased as im a street fighter geek, but this i felt was street fighter really finding its own, i had never played an snk beat em up but with this cross over series the two styles and characters are complimented amazingly and you get a taste of where street fighter could go in the future, god i wish they would release another street fighter with better animation.

* Sonic adventure:* A lot of people tlked shit about this game, it never made sense to me as i found it very atmospheric and fun, the speed pissed on anything ps2 was doing at the time and the graphics were lush, yes sonic in 3d is a hard mixture to master, but i didnt care the game was fun and omg seeing that opening fmv for the first time used to be mental.

*Donkey kong country* for the snes, i loved this game the music was good it was amazingly balanced an addictive for a 2d scroller involving apes. a lot of nostalgia too, first game to boast 111 levels, and at the time it was the first snes game to be constructed of 3d images, made by rare.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 23, 2007)

I just bought Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars™ yesterday, and it's so good! Recommend it to everyone!


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

Knights of the Old Republic 1&2, i personally like 2 better.
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion: The Shivering Isles, if you haven't played ESIVO and SI yet you're missing out.
Other than that, i'm buying a PS3 soon, any nice reccomendations for games?


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Guild Wars is amazing i suggest it to any new players to MMORPGs because the game play is really fun if your new to this kind of stuff and later at lv20 geting into big guilds and having guild wars with your friends and competing on the ladder on website its really great. My favorite is the first Guild Wars the others ones are alright.


----------



## Xion (Oct 21, 2007)

Resident Evil 4.

If you haven't played that, you are missing one of the best games ever made, and my personal favorite in terms of sheer awesomeness in recent history.

Another unbelievable one is MGS3:Snake Eater. Though I tend to think Resident Evil 4 was slightly better. It was just too amazing in terms of bosses, environments, plot, and length.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 21, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Tactics*. The story is great and involving. Its a struggle for the hero to find his identity and to search what he thinks is truly right and wrong. the story will suck you in and keep on making you play, The gameplay is fun, and there is enough variety in job classes and items to make you play long time. FFT the original is a must!


----------



## Heero (Oct 22, 2007)

*Legend of Dragoon - Ps1

*great story, awesome gameplay, ok graphics

overall epic game


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 25, 2007)

Heero said:


> *Legend of Dragoon - Ps1
> 
> *great story, awesome gameplay, ok graphics
> 
> overall epic game



Epic is right. I loved that game. The game mechanics were good too.

Anyway, it's my first time posting here, but I was wondering what MMORPG you guys would recommend. I want to get into an MMORPG. I know you have to pay monthly for some games and I'm kind of a cheap ass I'm looking for a game that is free to play online, but is also good. I'm actually going to try one game out, but I'd like to see more opinions.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Starcraft*- This game is *OLD*(cant stress that enough) but it was one of the original RTS games to ever come out onto a windows based OS (1997 was it?). Most RTS games today can be traced back to the starcraft and warcraft roots. 

Good Job Blizzard for making a Version 2  The graphics are out of date and theres a lack of players on the US Servers *but* this game has continued to entertain the masses(some guy died in korea playing 48 hours of this game straight) Very addicting hence forth adds to the Games-You-Need-To-Play list


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 25, 2007)

Super mario 64
SSB series


----------



## ViperXtreme (Oct 25, 2007)

If you haven't played Half Life 2, i suggest you get The Orange Box , 5 Games in one box (Half Life 2, Half-Life 2: Episode 1 & 2, Team Fortress 2 and Portal  )


----------



## Munak (Oct 27, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> *Final Fantasy Tactics*. The story is great and involving. Its a struggle for the hero to find his identity and to search what he thinks is truly right and wrong. the story will suck you in and keep on making you play, The gameplay is fun, and there is enough variety in job classes and items to make you play long time. FFT the original is a must!



Just recently finished it, and yeah, it is a very fun, very addictive RPG. This one stands out to me, because it has a compelling battle system. Not the story, but it do works.

I still suggest playing Warcraft 3, if only to relieve the stress of waiting for SC2. RTS game at its finest, and hey, it's still a very overwhelming success in Korea. But do stay off DOTA, it might be a hit and all, but the balancing of that certain Warcraft map is way off.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 29, 2007)

*Portal*

Probably the most original game you'll ever play.


----------



## TargaryenX (Oct 31, 2007)

Other people have said it, but I think I just need to reiterate how good Xenogears is.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 2, 2007)

Is Xenogears really that good? I have it, but never got around to playing it... Is it better than Final fantasy 5, because thats what im playing right now.


----------



## Even (Nov 3, 2007)

*Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII*. Words can't describe how great this game is. It's mindblowingly awesome, and the best game (imo) to grace the PSP. If you're a fan of FFVII, it IS a must-buy.


----------



## Even (Nov 3, 2007)

*Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII*. Words can't describe how great this game is. It's mindblowingly awesome, and the best game (imo) to grace the PSP. If you're a fan of FFVII, it IS a must-buy.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 3, 2007)

*Final Fantasy V*- Ive been playing it, and the story is great. It's alot of fun and there are tons of exciting things in the game. Its fun picking out of the many classes and picking one that you like. Also its fun seeing all the summons how they were before FF7. Its a really great game and I recommend it, as it is a great RPG.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 3, 2007)

All the Resident Evil games, save for GameBoy Color and DS games.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't wait for 5. Instead of mexican people we get to shoot black people now.
Whatever happened to the Zombies.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 3, 2007)

I miss the zombies :/


----------



## -=Phoenix=- (Nov 11, 2007)

*Devil May Cry 3 (PC)* - like this game. good story, good graphics, just non-stop fightning! lol i even bought a PS2 just to play Devil May Cry and Devil May Cry 2  (DMC3 was the only one for PC. now im looking forward for DMC4)


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Nov 19, 2007)

the one power comes from the body


----------



## Commander Shepard (Nov 21, 2007)

My recommendations:

Star Wars:  Knights of the Old Republic, I and II: The best Star Wars RPGs, disputably the best Star Wars games ever, and damn fine RPGs in their own right.  1 has a standard save-the-damsel-defeat-the-big-bad setup, but it's executed beautifully, and it's perfect as a Star Wars game.  2 is an darker and edgier, with a more unique story, and doesn't fit the Star Wars license as well as the first, but some consider it better because of that.  A lot of content was cut from the second game due to time constraints, especially at the end but a mod team called Team Gizka is working to fix that.

Rome: Total War:  Absolutely epic RPG.  There's no storyline, you just expand your empire any way you wish.  You can play as any faction during the time of the Roman Republic- one of the three houses of Rome, Carthage, Egypt, Greece, Gaul, and much more.  Campaign games are turn-based affairs with Risk-style territories, but armies can move around in territories without attacking and settlements can be developed.  The scale of battles is absolutely immense.


----------



## Noopytisk (Nov 21, 2007)

I was just wondering, does anyone know that link to the Naruto: Rise of A Ninja desktop images (looks like painted artwork)? I had the one of Naruto's room but I lost it and I really want it again.

I found one of them on google: 

..but it has the watermarks and all.


----------



## HeroicFool (Nov 24, 2007)

The KOTOR games are great!

I am looking forward to the new Star Wars opus due out next year.

Also Fable.  Great stuff.


----------



## Zinja (Nov 24, 2007)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:


> *World of Warcraft* World Warcraft is one of the biggests M.M.O.R.P.G's out there, raise your zombie, elf, onk, etc to up level 75+.  This game comes with a  $13.95 a month.



Level 60 with the original, Level 70 with the Burning Crusade Expansion and Level 80 with the upcoming Expansion.


----------



## KatamariHarvest19 (Nov 30, 2007)

Recommendations:

The Katamari series:  Weird title, fun game, Katamari proves that a game can look simplistic and still be tons of fun.  Rolling up people to make stars and planets may seem simplistic but it's that simplicity has given the game a fan base and three sequels.  If you like games that are short, sweet, and tons of replay, go buy yourself a copy of any game in the series.

Harvest Moon:  Yep it's farming, and so what; farming can be as entertaining as any else on the market (save sports games, I've never been so bored in my life).  You give yourself a name, get a pet, and start farming.  It may seem difficult in the beginning and make you want to quit, but as time progresses you get better at it you make your own strategies that no one can mimmic but you.  A game with a challenge, fair amount of depth, and lot's of events to uncover, Harvest Moon is for those who are willing to learn from there mistake and do better a second time.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 30, 2007)

Haha, I saw your user name as the last post and guessed that you would recommend these two games  Good job, but why the 19?


----------



## brighadyl (Dec 2, 2007)

I highly recommend Okami.  It's got tons of gameplay, great storyline, and the best graphics I've ever seen.  You really feel like you're inside a painting.

I also agree with the Star Wars-Knights of the Old Repulic games as well.  And Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 3, 2007)

*Hokuto no ken, the fighting game* Atomiswave,PS2. Best 2D game adaptation so far, everything a fan would like to do in the game can be done here (except for the gore side). An it's still an awesome 2D game.
*Valkyrie profile* PS1,PSP. 3 endings, great replayability due to the number of characters and fun gameplay, awesome atmosphere.
*Gears of War* 360,PC. Bad game for the industry since once you play it online you don't need to play anything else.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 4, 2007)

360 - Gears of War (live)

N64 - War Gods, Clay Fighters 64


----------



## crabman (Dec 10, 2007)

PS2: Guilty Gear X2. One of the best fighting games ever made. 

PC: Dawn of War and all the subsequent expansions. Didn't win PC game of the year for nothing, it's so good even one of the expansions won too. Revolutionary in terms of PC RTS. Armor values, accuracy, squads, reinforcements, deep striking, 5 races all balanced out adding two more next year. 

Wii: you need to play sonic and the secret rings, not because it's so good but because it's so bad. That isn't a sonic game, i refuse to acknowledge it. That game is kanon and never existed. SERIOUSLY! You have no direct control over sonic, it's you can run or you can run. Granted taht's what all sonic games are like, but you also have to do some puzzle solving rather than just dieing a bunch of times and memorizing the course.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 11, 2007)

PS2: Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 19, 2007)

360 assasions creed  gears of war halo3


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 19, 2007)

Mount&blade´s latest incarnation is a fucking mustplay 

here

it´s for free and it´s one of the best PC-games ever, imo

it also has a very living and dedicated forum, and lots of cool mods


----------



## Akuma (Dec 19, 2007)

Lol suggestions on gears of war, 2 bad its a shitty game.

EVRYONE PLAY MASS EFFECT NOW.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm going to break out some old titles:

Dragon Warrior- this is it.  The first big rpg.  A must have.
Legacy of the Wizard.  Wowz... this game is so awesome...
Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest. 
Wizards and Warriors 1 and 2.  Particularly 2.  Iron Sword is so full of win.

Rise of the Triad.
DUNGEON KEEPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  MUST PLAY!  YOU MUST!

Avoid playing The Windwaker.   All the other games in the series are good.

Er... I got 'Rogue Galaxy' at the urgings of a friend... it supposedly has over 100 hours of gameplay, but I'm at 63 and I'm at the end... and the plot is uber cheesy and the characters have no depth... but the gameplay itself is very, very good.  So, meh... it was... okay...

I would recommend 'Castlevania: Lament of Innocence.'  The plot sucks but the game is very pretty and the gameplay is great.  It becomes particularly entertaining after you can use Joachim, Pumpkin, and Crazy Mode.

Any Tetris incarnation is awesome.  We got 'Tetris Worlds' for PS2, and it's really fun.
Buy the Sonic Mega Collection.  So worth it, it's not even funny.
I liked Donkey Kong 64...

Mario Galaxy!  Why hasn't anyone recommended this yet?!


----------



## Vago (Dec 24, 2007)

Xbox 360: Bioshock and Mass Effect.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Dec 27, 2007)

If you like fun addicting younger age games, I would strongly recommend:

Lego Star Wars 1
Lego Star Wars 2:The Original Trilogy
Lego Star Wars:The Complete Saga

For me these games are very fun and highly addicting.


----------



## Kitty Halo (Dec 28, 2007)

Going back to good old days with some of these...

The old Final Fantasy SNES games, particularly FF3 and excluding FF: Mystic quest- The are gems of a time where game makers worked with 16-bit graphics and made up for it with some of the best known and beloved stories of gaming history.

Chrono Trigger- Undoubtedly one of these best games of all time and created with what was called the "Dream Team", a collaboration of the best graphic and music specialists of the industry, Chrono Trigger was, if not the first game to introduce non-linear endings, then one of the first to do so.  With the best graphics of the time, a beautiful storyline, wonderful music, and an awesome battle system that reminds one of a cross between Final Fantasy and Seiken Densetsu (Mana Saga), Chrono Trigger went down as one of the most influential rpgs and games in the history of gaming.  It's just a fun game to play!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 3, 2008)

Nethack (in windows mode) is also a mustplay game 

open the Wnethack.exe for windows mode


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty and Tekken 3


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 18, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater

The entire GTA collection. Yes from London to San An

Assassin's Creed (Very Unique) 

Clay Fighters 64
Super Mario 64
007 Goldeneye


NBA Jam 
Zelda: A link to the past

Sonic the Hedghog 1-3

Gotta few more


----------



## Immortalized (Feb 12, 2008)

SNES : Final Fantasy 2(IV), Final fantasy 3(VI), Legend of Zelda : A Link to the Past, Secret of Mana

N64: Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, Mario 64

PS1: Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy 7,8,9

PS2 : Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2, Final Fantasy XII, Final Fantasy X.

Xbox : Fable, Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2. Halo 1 & 2

PS3: Assassins Creed, Unreal tournament III

Xbox 360 : Call of duty 4, Gears of war

Wii : Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (personally my fav zelda game ever), Mario Galaxy, SSBB


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 19, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy, Final Fantasy VII, Kingdom Hearts I and II, Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 20, 2008)

Okami.... PLAY IT!


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 20, 2008)

Kitty Halo said:


> Going back to good old days with some of these...
> 
> The old Final Fantasy SNES games, particularly FF3 and excluding FF: Mystic quest- The are gems of a time where game makers worked with 16-bit graphics and made up for it with some of the best known and beloved stories of gaming history.
> 
> Chrono Trigger- Undoubtedly one of these best games of all time and created with what was called the "Dream Team", a collaboration of the best graphic and music specialists of the industry, Chrono Trigger was, if not the first game to introduce non-linear endings, then one of the first to do so.  With the best graphics of the time, a beautiful storyline, wonderful music, and an awesome battle system that reminds one of a cross between Final Fantasy and Seiken Densetsu (Mana Saga), Chrono Trigger went down as one of the most influential rpgs and games in the history of gaming.  It's just a fun game to play!



Really, I've never heard of this games before. Thanks to you I'm going to look them. If they are as good as you say they are, I wonder why they don't have a huge fan following that mentions them in every thread that has to do with "Best games ever" or some variation of that.

You have open my eyes.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 25, 2008)

oblivion

..........


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

someone told me to play assasins creed, wow I almost killed myself, fucking slow paced boring game.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 28, 2008)

The Star Wars Battle Front series.


----------



## iSpecs (Feb 28, 2008)

Lost Odyssey on the 360 if you're looking for a more classical style turn-based RPG.


----------



## Narutorule597 (Mar 2, 2008)

*dude its called runescape.*

I say that runescape is a must play game. It totally rocks. I only played it for a year and im alreasy lvl 66. Its so fun


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Narutorule597 said:


> I say that runescape is a must play game. It totally rocks. I only played it for a year and im alreasy lvl 66. Its so fun



not really, this game sucks balls hard



Also I agree with the lost oddysey comment its a really classical Rpg and its pretty good.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Mar 8, 2008)

If you possess a 360, it's practically a crime to not play BioShock 3+ times.
Power Stone 2: The best Dreamcast game ever.
Megaman Legends 1 and 2: Masterpieces.  End of discussion.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 9, 2008)

Golden Sun- just got into this game and it totally is awesome, its worth a look.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2008)

Planescape: Torment (PC) 1997/98 An oldie but if u want to understand the difference between a videogame and art this is the game to get. Truly the best RPG for PC,the story is simply beautiful.


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2008)

Currently - I'm really digging the expanded verison of Bully on the 360, so I would recommend this game. 

As for an older game, Homeworld for the PC. Simply a fantastic game and classic RTS.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 26, 2008)

Ico, the original Ape Escape, Super Metroid and Okami. Games I'm always fond of recommending (Xenogears I would, but it's still for an "acquired taste")


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

Runescape, rappelz, silkroad- goddamn im so addicted to rpg games


----------



## MueTai (Apr 19, 2008)

tryagain said:


> Runescape, rappelz, silkroad- goddamn im so addicted to rpg games


Yet you play some of the crappiest ones around  

One game that I seldom hear people talk about is *Oddworld: Munch's Oddysee* for the Xbox.  It was the first game I played when I got my Xbox all those years ago, and I freakin loved it.  Fun gameplay, good humor, and nice CG movie sequences.  Sadly I never got around to playing the other games of the series.

I skipped a lot of pages, but I never saw love for *Tony Hawk's Pro Skater* for the N64.  That game was _the shit_ back in the day, everyone played it.  And what's not to love? 

*Gunbound.*  It appears to be a game for 6 year olds, and indeed many players seem to act around that age, yet it is still an extremely enjoyable online game to play with a few friends.  My pothead buddies love this one.

*Counter Strike, World of Warcraft, Super Smash Bros. (1, Melee, & Brawl), and Halo (1,2,3)* - Many people have already mentioned these and for good reason, they're fucking great.  Hop on the bandwagon and play them asap.


----------



## DeLuxe (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know if this games were posted before 
But i think MUST PLAY GAMES are

*The Elder Scrolls III IV* :An First person RPG Long one to play but you will not be dissapointed
*Crysis* : Shooter against Aliens
*Assassins Creed* : Both on X-BOX  (PC Version Possible to find)


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 29, 2008)

My recommendations are Golden Sun, Earthbound (fantastic) and like Deluxe said, Morrowind, especially with any of the numerous mods around


----------



## Taleran (Apr 29, 2008)

recently 


Godhand
Godhand
Godhand
Godhand


----------



## Dark Aether (Apr 29, 2008)

May have been said before, but Tales of Symphonia is an RPG with infinite replay value and a memorable world. Fucking play it if you happen to own a GC/Wii and have a craving for RPG action. There's a sequel coming out for it too, but you should definitely play the original first for better understanding of the series.

Also, for PC, play pretty much anything Blizzard has made, they've done nothing but legendary stunts in the RTS and RPG genre that has stolen the 
lives and money hearts of millions.


----------



## Ban Kai (May 4, 2008)

-Super Mario 1
-Super Mario 3
-Final Fantasy VII
-Final Fantasy X
-Super Mash Bros
-Sonic 1,2, Sonic and Knuckles
-Golden Sun 1 and 2

You MUST play these games if you didn't..


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 4, 2008)

*The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivon* 200 hours of vast dungeons, detailed cities, interesting characters, powerful weapons, strange magic, and exiting quests.
One of my ALL TIME FAV GAMEs
6/5
*Final Fantasy Series:*
All of them pwn.
4/5

*Assassin's Creed*
Fight in the way of the Assassin and mark your culture's name into history through the blade.
A Beautiful Death.
5/5

*Call of Duty 4*
One of the Best shooters out there.
5/5



*World Of Warcraft*
*Please Remember that it is very addictive*
The biggest MMORG on the market to date. A hell of a lot of fun. The best way to kill time on your desktop/laptop.
5/5


----------



## sasuke190 (May 10, 2008)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:


> *Diablo*- Made by the creators of Starcraft and Warcraft, brings you Diablo.  Diablo is probably one of the most addictive PC games I play.  Pick up Diablo I & II or jsut pick the m up both.  $10-$15 can't steer you wrong.



diablo is addicting but gets gets boring after a while


----------



## DJ-Ready (May 13, 2008)

Currently playing dreamfall the longest journey...
such a great story even though the game itself isn't really challenging.
I totally recommend it to anyone who likes a clever and deep story plot.


----------



## tgre (May 23, 2008)

Commander Keen. Possibly the greatest game ever created.


----------



## Purge (May 24, 2008)

*The HALO Series. *
Fun Online play with friends, and a half-decent storyline aswell.

*BIOSHOCK.*
Godly graphics, with the most stunning storyline i've ever seen. Lack of Online play brings it down to a 93 percent.

*The Gears of War Series.*
Dont trust me on this one for nobody has played the sequal yet. The original on the otherhand is amazing fun with friend with a co-op storyline etc. Great online and ultimate graphics.

*The Grand Theft Auto Series.*
Roam about gameplay, where you can do ANYTHING to ANYTHING. Every time they bring out a sequal, they bring out 10 law-suits. Great fun and in GTA IV there is online play. It got a 10/10 of IGN, which they have not given in a long time.

*Games that are good but not You-Need-to-Play.*

The Mario Kart Series.
The Super Smash Bros Series.
The Dragonball Z Series.
Assassins Creed
Resistance Fall of Man
Call of Duty 4
Guitar Hero Series


----------



## Shoddragon (May 24, 2008)

bio shock is quite underrated and has some great replay value. try going back into rapture after you become a big daddy. its fun as hell. also the weapon upgrade stations are in many hidden locations and such. you have to search far and wide to find them all.

its a great game. I definitely suggest it.


----------



## Purge (May 25, 2008)

Yep. Its awesome. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I've fought Fontaine around 100 times, with a wrench. Its just THAT fun. 




I Love going through it on Hard. Trying to get Brass BALLS.


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (May 28, 2008)

*Castlevania SotN*

*Metal Gear Solid*

*SSBB*

*Contra*

*Metroid Fusion*


----------



## FoxHound (May 29, 2008)

Rainbow 6 Vegas 1 & 2.
 -Brutal FPS, what's not to love?

and as other have people have stated, Gears of War.
Just because of the Chainsaw.

The Metal Gear Series is always a solid choice too.
(hah, get it?)
Alright, bad pun.
you get the point.

Also, if you're on a somewhat crappy PC, I'd recommend Age of Empires 2.
It's oldish, but still astoundingly fun.
It is also something in the area of $7 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Beowulf (Jun 25, 2008)

*Final Fantasy 7: Crisis Core* - Amazing game for a RPG. You get to move freely in a battle, have this special attack made from the DMW, level up a lot of stuff by the DMW (it's not completely random, it goes on an algorithm of monsters you've beat, and experience which is actually not even stated throughout the whole game.) It's about 15 - 20 hours long. 40 - 50 hours, if you want to complete every single thing out there in the game. It's pretty easy too, but fun at the same time.


----------



## exmorte (Jun 29, 2008)

Etrian Odyssey II
Final Fantasy Tactics A2
Elite Beat Agents (Ouendan 1 or 2, personally I prefer 1)

I've got a love of a certain handheld system, what can I say.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2008)

*The Legend of The Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon*

*Goldeneye 007*

*Killer Instinct*

*Harvest Moon*

*Star Wars Rogue Squadron series*

*The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask*

*The Prince of Persia: Warrior Within*


----------



## randomuser83 (Jul 9, 2008)

You should play Suikoden. While the series is pretty old the game play is alot of fun and the story is great.


----------



## My.Inner.Otaku (Jul 17, 2008)

no one has mentioned thief: deadly shadows. 

that was a very good pc game

a bit old.


----------



## hakuryu13 (Jul 20, 2008)

1 any old skool pokemon game
2 legend of zelda- link to the past
3 halo 2- best multiplayer
4 mortal kombat
and last but not least good ol Doom


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 20, 2008)

So I just got done beating MGS4....ZOMG IT IS A MUST PLAY...lol


----------



## MueTai (Jul 26, 2008)

So I got a Super Nintendo emulator, and I'm playing Donkey Kong Country 2 again. I was 6 years old when it came out originally, and though I barely remember my sister and I playing it, when I re-heard the music in this game it's like I met a long lost friend. Awesome game.


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

Earthbound.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Earthbound.



I'll really want to play that my only problem with it was you couldn't see your charecters if they remake and let you see your people move I would so play it.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 1, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I'll really want to play that my only problem with it was you couldn't see your charecters if they remake and let you see your people move I would so play it.




Thats a stupid reason. So what if its a first person battle system, there is a couple good rpgs like that earthbound included. I just dont understand some people.


----------



## Feri (Aug 7, 2008)

*Final Fantasy 7
Final FAntasy 10
Grandia 2
Metal Gear Solit 1-4
Pro Evolution Soccer
Soul Callibur
Resident Evil 4
Silent Hill 2+3
Shenmue 1+2
Zelda twiglight

*


----------



## Genghis1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Battlefield 2 on pc to work out aggression. 

City of Heroes was just fun, I am gone from game now but it can be addictive to create characters and play with powers.

The Billy vs. Snakeman game you can link through my sig. Its a log in play for 15-20 min a day online. Its like a DnD game but a random number generator does all of the rolling. You can use jutsus and powers from the anime listed. Join villages and such can be a hoot. The creator takes suggestions all the time and the game grows all of the time.


----------



## Midus (Sep 27, 2008)

May not fit the spirit of this thread perfectly, but I think it'll slide.

Trying to get a bunch of Last Gen games that I missed. Just started college, and got a new car(Failed my test twice, need luck), Insurance, car notes, books, tuition, gas, and other things are making it impossible for me to buy many current gen games. So, I decided to clear out my backlog while adding a ton of cheap games to it.

This is my current list.



Last Gen games that I own now include.

MGS 2 and 3
DMC 1 and 3
Jak and Daxter
Kingdom Hearts
Okami
Dark Cloud 2
Bully
Shadow of the Colossus
Onimusha 2 and 3
FFXII
Star Ocean 3
Beyond good and Evil
Psychonauts
RE4
Viewtiful Joe
Metroid Prime
Jet Set Radio Future
Panzer Dragoon Orta
Phantom Dust


----------



## Biolink (Sep 28, 2008)

Seiken Densetsu 3(Secret of Mana 3).

Damn refreshing game.

6 characters all with their own story. Depending on who you choose as partners you get different dialogue, excellent graphics, music. Class upgrades. Only thing I didn't like was that the dungeons are a tad on the repetitive side.


----------



## Republican (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't know if anyone said them yet but (for PC [PC Supremacy]):

*DWARF FORTRESS* 
It's free and it's made by one dude. Yeah it doesn't have real graphics and it's ASCII and stuff but who gives a hoot in heck. Threre's three modes, see: Dwarf Fortress mode, where you have to build a fortress like a strategy game or something and you get dwarves and stuff, etc; Adventure Mode, where it's loosely like your average roguelike game (think Nethack or Pokemon Dungeon or something but without much of a point) and you explore the world you play within; and Legends Mode, which is not so much a game as it is a chronicle of the history of the world you are playing in - most of the game's features are interconnected. It's cool and hard to explain, just check it out. Be warned, there's a pretty steep learning curve, so if you do check it out I suggest using this as a complementary reference: 

*CRUSADER KINGS* (plus the *Deus Vult* expansion)
If you like historical strategy games you might like this game. I say might because it's complex as heck and really detailed. Basic premise is you're either a Catholic or Eastern Orthodox state (and there's a whole lot of them) during the time of the Crusades (1066-1453 in the game) and the game has things like armies and territory wars and infrastructure and whatnot but the really neat part of it is that your underlying goal is to control and keep in power a dynasty. Once you cannot supply an heir to the throne from your bloodline you're done, in other words. What you gotta do is look after your leader and the rest of your family, laying claims, marrying, hiring assassins and converting the heathens along the Mediterranean all the while. If you like this you might like other Paradox (the developer) games, but as far as learning curve goes, this might be among the most forgiving of their games. I highly recommend CK and other Paradox games if you like games where you control whatever the heck you could think of about countries and stuff.


----------



## yamoto (Oct 5, 2008)

Grid 
any prince of persia


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Prince of Persia: Warrior Within should be stricken from the records and that comment. Sands of Time and Two Thrones, are fine.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 5, 2008)

Without a doubt, Bioshock.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 6, 2008)

definitely golden eye 007 for the 64, truly a great game for its time. One of the best if not the best multiplayer games for the nintendo 64.


----------



## IllidanStormrage (Oct 9, 2008)

lots of cool minigames there


----------



## Ulio (Oct 21, 2008)

^ lmao ya specially bush shoot out !


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Snatcher
Policenauts 
Metal Gear 
Castlevania (non 3D)
Megaman (No Zero plox)
Vagrant Story
Phantasy Star
Radiata Stories 
Star Ocean 3
Valkyrie Profiles
Sonic the Hedgehog
Soul Calibur
Rival Schools : United By Fate
Chrono Trigger
Secret of Mana
Dragon Quest
Harvest Moon
Mother (Earth Bound)
Persona 2


etc.


----------



## Akira (Oct 28, 2008)

Dead Space. RE5 won't be as good, mark my words.


----------



## Teh Chrisizard (Nov 7, 2008)

Jet Grind Radio (Dreamcast), Jet Set Radio Future (X-Box), and Initial D: Special Stage (PS2).


----------



## Mashiro (Nov 8, 2008)

Dreamcast- Sonic Adventure- loveable characters, great story, graphics, etc.
N64- Donkey Kong 64 ^same^
PS3- Little Big Planet- You should understand this one by now.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 12, 2008)

Half Life: Orange Box (5 brilliant complete games in one disc, amazing!)

Fallout 3 (One of the best 2008 games)

Fireman - SNES (Very tough but fun gameplay and I never completed it once.)


----------



## FALCONPUNCH (Nov 18, 2008)

Legend of zelda series. Pokemon games. And counterstrike 1.6 for pc very addictive and fun shooting game.


----------



## Killing Intent (Nov 23, 2008)

If were talking RPG's then Final Fantasy 7 8 and maybe 10 and 12.Then Chrono Trigger and DQ. Then theirs the new ones like Fallout 3 and Fable 2 and then the newish but not so new ones like Fable 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 24, 2008)

Not sure if the following has been mentioned here already but here goes:

KOTOR 1 & 2
Star Wars: Jedi Knight 2 & Jedi Academy
Warcraft III (Incl Frozen Throne)
Age of Mythology
LOTR: Battle for Middle-Earth
Call of Duty (Original)
Medal Of Honor: Allied Assault
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Rainbow Six Las Vegas
Hitman (Original) 
Hitman Bloodmoney
Mafia
The Godfather 



*Spoiler*: _Probably unnesscary additions but i cant help myself_ 



Fallout 3, Halo, The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, Prince of Persia: Two Thrones, F.E.A.R (Original), Far Cry (Didnt play this one all the way though), Halflife Orange Box, GTA Vice City & San Andreas, Bioshock, World Of Warcraft (Pre-TBC), Assasins Creed (If you can get past the repitiveness), Battlefield 1942 are others that i would recommend highly aswell...  

HOWEVER, they have all been mentioned already i am sure, which is why i didnt include them in my original list.




Not that much into Strategy nor am i a consolegamer (Except for GTA and POP: Sands of Time), i am all PC with FPS and RPG usualy.


----------



## Hinata014 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dunno if they've been said but:

Naruto fighting games for PS2, GCN, and Wii

Tales of, series of games, ecpecially Tales of Symphonia/Abyss.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 7, 2008)

Resistance 2.


----------



## Shrimp (Dec 8, 2008)

I will just quote some cult old school games for the snes
Magical Quest Starring Mickey Mouse
Prince of Persia
Lion King
Aladdin
Legend of The Mystical Ninja
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers The Movie
Actraiser
Sunset Riders

Most of these games can be beaten on one seat but they are awesome, even the power rangers ones


----------



## JojoStar (Dec 11, 2008)

Definately F10 and 7... got 8 but cant get into it atm
and Kingdom hearts 
and Prince of persia


----------



## mgnt (Dec 12, 2008)

RPG:
Fallout 3 (...Fallout is dead. All hail Fallout!!!)

adventure:
A Vampyre Story

3d-action:
Crysis Warhead

horror:
Call of Cthulhu


----------



## dog D Drahcir (Dec 13, 2008)

Grenado Espada - Sword of the new world


It is a free to play MMO
You can control 3 characters - from Healers to Sorcerors, Swordsman, Martial Artists, Engineers, and Gunners. 

Action packed, similiar to diablo 2 fighting with more strategy. Coolest sounds tracks from real DJ's

Hot babes in tight (no) clothing

what more can you want


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2008)

*Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow* - The Tactical Soul system, whereby you can gain all sorts of abilities by defeating the enemies and collecting their souls, is simply awesome. Besides, you also get an impressive arsenal of weapons to choose from (at least 50 I think). A must play! (GBA)

*Looney Tunes Basketball* - Steal, block, long-range, slam dunk, pancakes (),...basketball enthusiasts must try this ridiculously fun and addictive sports game. (SNES)

*Zombies Ate My Neighbors* - Simple but challenging. What a curious combination. I have yet been able to complete this game. Give it a try and you won't be disappointed. (SNES)

*Mario Tennis* - I'm playing this right now. Pretty fun. Recommended! (N64)


----------



## SilentxReverie (Dec 28, 2008)

*Duck Hunt*  Legit.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 1, 2009)

for those that liked total war and/or europa universalis, you should definitly try Knights of Hononr (PC). it's a bit of both games but with much lower system specs' ^^


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

Recently replayed Neverwinter Nights.


----------



## Akira (Jan 2, 2009)

*Super Smash TV*


IIIIIIIII LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!


And you will too


----------



## Majinboii (Jan 7, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow* - The Tactical Soul system, whereby you can gain all sorts of abilities by defeating the enemies and collecting their souls, is simply awesome. Besides, you also get an impressive arsenal of weapons to choose from (at least 50 I think). A must play! (GBA)
> 
> *Looney Tunes Basketball* - Steal, block, long-range, slam dunk, pancakes (),...basketball enthusiasts must try this ridiculously fun and addictive sports game. (SNES)
> 
> ...


Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow...OWNZ!!!!!


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone who likes Tactical RPG's like Final Fantasy Tactics, and who has a good sense of humor should definitely check out the Disgaea series. They have it out for PS2/PSP/PS3 but also have the first one for the DS. Its a fun game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 5, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Looney Tunes Basketball* - Steal, block, long-range, slam dunk, pancakes (),...basketball enthusiasts must try this ridiculously fun and addictive sports game. (SNES)
> 
> *Mario Tennis* - I'm playing this right now. Pretty fun. Recommended! (N64)



DUDE WHEN I WAS A KID I FUCKIN PISSED MY PARENTS OFF MAKING THEM RENT LOONEY TUNES BBALL EVERY OTHER WEEK! THAT SHIT WAS CRACK!

And Mario Tennis was hot as hell.

*Shadow of Collosus* Needs to be played NAO if u haven't tried it yet. its crazy.

*Power Rangers Fighting Game SNES*, Homey NINJA ZORD FUCKIN RAPES! AND FUCK IVAN OOZE!!! BROKE SUMMA BITCH!

*Ninja Turtles Tournament Fighters!* Kill yoself if u haven't played this greatness.

*Virtua On ARCADE* because u'll fuckin blow ur money and bask in the fact that u could be a better gundam pilot than ur wack ass homeboi's.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 9, 2009)

Before I go ahead and make a thread and get flamed out my ass, i was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for "need-to-play" ds games?


----------



## Onihikage (Feb 21, 2009)

No DS suggestions, but if you have a PS3, Flower is a great $10 to spend. The videos make the game look terrible, but once you download and play it, you'll have a very relaxing experience. Granted, it won't get your blood pumping like Gears of War, Resistance 2, or Killzone 2, but it's cheap and simple, something anyone can pick up and enjoy, especially on HD sets. 

Of course, being on the Naruto forums, I just have to suggest Ultimate Ninja Storm for its total awesomeness


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

I've already recommended Noby Noby Boy a few times today, but you _need_ to play it.

It makes no sense, it's basically just crazy, has wacky physics, catchy music and charm in bucketloads. 

Not to mention it costs a mere five bucks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

*Ogre Battle*: If you like turn based and real time strategy games, buy or download this for snes, and have a blast. With a decent story, and great gameplay mechanics, you should have alot of fun, it really was a innovative game for it's time.


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Feb 22, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Before I go ahead and make a thread and get flamed out my ass, i was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for "need-to-play" ds games?



The world ends w/ you
Phoenix Wright
Pokemon Dimond/Pearl/Platnum
Zelda Phantom Hour Glass
Mario Kart
all the Castlevania games


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 22, 2009)

Bomberman. Even Bomberman 64 kicked ass.


----------



## frankiben123 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Best game ever!*

The best game ever is for my opignon Final Fantasy 7!!!
sales tracking software​


----------



## MueTai (Mar 5, 2009)

ShikonSoulreaper said:


> The world ends w/ you
> *Phoenix Wright*
> Pokemon Dimond/Pearl/Platnum
> Zelda Phantom Hour Glass
> ...



My friends told me to get this one.  I just can't see how a game about a freakin lawyer could be fun.  But hey I'm not gonna judge it until I play it, but seriously...


----------



## Republican (Mar 8, 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl

Best shooter I've ever played. Eeriest and most interesting setting. Some of the best looking interiors I've ever seen. Perfect atmosphere. RPG elements. Russian ambient dialogue.

Play it!!


----------



## Vidjaj (Mar 12, 2009)

Warcraft 3 Dota Allstar. Strategy, 1v1 to 5v5, 83 Unike heroes that you can play that are equaly good, and you can build hero combo`s, becouse some heroes are bether with eachother. 

The best game i have ever played, clearly, and im actualy going to play it now =)


----------



## Deliberation (Mar 17, 2009)

*Pheonix Wright Ace Attorney Series* Yes they are really addictive. And despite it being a visual novel game. It's just has this special catch to it that you don't want to put it down.

*Cooking Mama *- Whatdaya know. I'm a sucker for mini games. It's just so addictive!


----------



## Fawful (Mar 25, 2009)

For Wii 
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Super Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart Wii
Zelda Twilight Princess

For PS3
LittlebigPlanet
Resistance Fall of Man
GTA4
Steet Fighter 4
Killzone2

For 360
Halo 3
BioShock
Left4Dead
Street Fighter 4
Gears of War 2
Naruto Broken Bond

For DS
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2
The world Ends With you
New Super Mario Bros
Chrono Trigger


----------



## KBL (Apr 20, 2009)

For *PC*



[YOUTUBE]3kVZ1sJZ9lo[/YOUTUBE]



U have to play it, for me one of the best (If not the best) adventures games i have ever played 




[YOUTUBE]-Eh58xUqMIo[/YOUTUBE]

A legend of the shooters...


Another 'old' recommendations..

Sonic Saga (1,2,3,& Knuckles)
Mario 
Rayman
Half Life
Tiny toons Adventures
Contra 


Its all


----------



## Tomtrex (Apr 22, 2009)

NINTENDO DS GAMES YOU MUST PLAY:

*"The World Ends With You"(from the creators of kingdom hearts)
*All The "Phoenix Wright"(a lawyer, mystery game)
*"Professor Layton"( all kinds of puzzles)
*"Jump Ultimate Stars"(super smash like but with anime characters)


----------



## Zett (Apr 27, 2009)

*Dirge Of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII* (PS2):

A third-person shooter game, wherein you get to use Vincent Valentine and use his Cerberus weapon throughout the game. Its gameplay is similar to Devil May Cry. Throughout the game, you'll level-up from the EXP you gained or just exchange it will Gil to upgrade your Cerberus. You can even transform to his Limit Breaker, which was epic. Lastly, it has an amazing story. Continuing the story of "Advent Children" with a more darker story about the Shinra Company.

This is a must-have for gamers and FF fans, especially for FF7 fans.

---------------
(Image Source: )


----------



## masterriku (Apr 29, 2009)

@Zett

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ahaahahahahhaahahaha




Dirge of Cerberus sucks it's pretty much unanimously agreed by even FF fans.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

The game engine sucked in Final Fantasy VII Dirge of Cerberus but the Story was its only Golden Egg


----------



## Raidenwins (May 29, 2009)

Uchiha Inkatomi said:


> *Shinobi* for ps2. I think this is the best ninja game made yet for the ps2.



I definitely agree with that statement, and I will add that it probably is the hardest game I have ever played and beaten. The final boss was ridiculous. Any of you who think Ninja Gaiden (XBox) is hard don't know what hard is until you've beaten Shinobi.


----------



## Ico (Jun 7, 2009)

Here are two PS2 games everyone should play. I don't have alot of time so no descriptions for now...sorry.

*
Ico*
​

*Shadow of the Colossus*



Both games are made by Team Ico lead by Fumito Ueda and take art and story telling in video games to a whole new level. Both games are must plays


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

So yeah... You should all have played the following.

*Devil May Cry 3 (Ps2)

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic I & 2 (PC/XBox)

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare (PC/Xbox 360/Ps3)

Assassin's Creed (Xbox 360/Ps3)

Halo 1 & 2 (PC/Xbox)

Super Smash Bros Melee + Brawl (Gamecube/Wii)

Star Fox 64 (N64/Emulator)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time + Majora's Mask (N64/GC/Emulator)

Fire Emblem + Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones (GBA/Emulator)

Guitar Hero 2 (Ps2/Xbox)

Pokemon Blue, Red, Yellow, Gold, and Silver (GB/Emulator)

Half-Life 2, and Portal (PC/PS3/360)

Kingdom Hearts I & II (Ps2)

Tekken 5 & 6 (Arcade/Ps2/Ps3/Xbox 360/Emulator)

Command and Conquer Generals + Zero Hour (PC)

Battle for Middle Earth I & II (PC/Xbox 360)*


I personally recommend those games.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm, I'm bored today so I thought I'd write in what I think is quite worthy of your thumbs action. 

- Resident Evil 4 (PS2) 

- Eternal Darkness (Gamecube, it raped me with that damn bathroom scene and etc!)

- Halo (XBox)

- Final Fantasy 7 and 9 (PS2)

- Street Fighter IV (XBox, a great game with superior online mode even if it's full of bastards with arcade stick!)

- Max Payne 2 (PS2)

- Wave Racer (N64 - I used to be AMAZED at their water effects. It was quite breaktaking in their time)


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 8, 2009)

Jet Force Gemini (N64, N64 Emulator)

A must play. Lots of action, amazing stages, amazing music, and there's plenty of stuff to unlock as well. Huge array of  weapons to choose from, with no two weapons similar to each other in any way. Hordes of enemies to fight through, three choosable characters each with their own special attributes, amazing enemy design, and huge boss fights. This game is fucking awesome.


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2009)

Ike said:


> Jet Force Gemini (N64, N64 Emulator)
> 
> A must play. Lots of action, amazing stages, amazing music, and there's plenty of stuff to unlock as well. Huge array of  weapons to choose from, with no two weapons similar to each other in any way. Hordes of enemies to fight through, three choosable characters each with their own special attributes, amazing enemy design, and huge boss fights. This game is fucking awesome.



Holy shit it's been like a decade since I've played this game.

Yeah, double recommendation coming from me. This game was awesome. And you could play as a cyborg dog that turns into a tank.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Holy shit it's been like a decade since I've played this game.
> 
> Yeah, double recommendation coming from me. This game was awesome. And you could play as a cyborg dog that turns into a tank.



And it can even fly for a brief period of time!


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2009)

It could also turn into a hovercraft with decent firepower!


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 1, 2009)

Power stone for the sega dreamcast


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

For 360: None.
For PS3: None.
For Wii: None.
For PC: STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl & Clear Sky. Painkiller. Red Orchestra. The Sims 3. Dwarf Fortress. Crusader Kings. Europa Universalis III. Victoria. Hearts of Iron II.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 8, 2009)

PS2: Star Wars battlefront I & II is  a must
Kindom hearts I & II (I just started playing this)
Crash series (just dont go up to twin sanity or any of that crap)
Try atleast one dbz game

Wii- Zelda Twilight Princess (I hated being the wolf)
Super smash bros. Brawl

Xbox 360: (my personal favorite consol)
Call of duty 4 (way better than 5)
Dont buy any gears of war games. It seems like a good game but there are many flaws


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 8, 2009)

Does anyone have Capcom's officail arcade sticks for Street Fighter 4? If so how are they and how much?


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

Ike said:


> Jet Force Gemini (N64, N64 Emulator)
> 
> A must play. Lots of action, amazing stages, amazing music, and there's plenty of stuff to unlock as well. Huge array of  weapons to choose from, with no two weapons similar to each other in any way. Hordes of enemies to fight through, three choosable characters each with their own special attributes, amazing enemy design, and huge boss fights. This game is fucking awesome.



I have that game for my N64 still 

good game.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2009)

Zett said:


> *Dirge Of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII* (PS2):
> 
> A third-person shooter game, wherein you get to use Vincent Valentine and use his Cerberus weapon throughout the game. Its gameplay is similar to Devil May Cry. Throughout the game, you'll level-up from the EXP you gained or just exchange it will Gil to upgrade your Cerberus. You can even transform to his Limit Breaker, which was epic. Lastly, it has an amazing story. Continuing the story of "Advent Children" with a more darker story about the Shinra Company.
> 
> ...



Are you on crack?

Dirge of Cerberus is an insult to any Final Fantasy fan.


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 8, 2009)

Raidenwins said:


> I definitely agree with that statement, and I will add that it probably is the hardest game I have ever played and beaten. The final boss was ridiculous. Any of you who think Ninja Gaiden (XBox) is hard don't know what hard is until you've beaten Shinobi.



i couldn't figure out that last boss...


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 10, 2009)

*MadWorld* - Wii

This game is relatively unknown and it is one of the most brutally gruesome games you will ever play! The game is all in black and white except for the blood and there's tons of it! The game basically gets you to kill as many contestants in a game called DeathWatch. Your goal isn't just to kill but it's also to find new cooler ways of killing. The motion controls with the wii make the game even more gruesome and fun. MadWorld pushes the envelope in every way possible and is a must play for any older wii owners.


----------



## EverEndingStory (Jul 12, 2009)

*Legend of Mana* - An amazingly over-looked PS1 game. Beautiful art, the greatest video game soundtrack in existence, fun and unforgettable characters, strong plot threads, and customizable gameplay.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 17, 2009)

Superman 64-Best Superman game ever.

Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing-You're winner every time.


----------



## Republican (Jul 22, 2009)

*Victoria & Exp. Pack Victoria: Revolutions*

Best strategy game ever in my opinion. Complex and detailed and satisfying and buy and play it ASAP if you're worth anything.


----------



## firefist (Jul 25, 2009)

*Metal Gear Solid 1 (PSX/PC):* you should know about this series already. If you dont have any problems with older graphics you are going to enjoy this one.

*Donkey Kong Country 2 - Diddy Kong's Quest (SNES):* It's an awesome game. Great gameplay, great soundtrack, very good graphics, nice hidden levels and loveable details.

*Gothic 1/2 (PC):* A very good game. The areas look very nice and the gameplay is sweet, too.
*
DBZ Legends (PSX/japanese version only):* This is probably the best DBZ game for PSX and maybe one of the best DBZ games ever. Though the graphics and sound are not that spectacular, the gameplay is. A unique DBZ, but only available in japanese.
*
Banjo-Kazooie/Banjo-Tooie (N64):*A fun game with many humerous moments. Nice design and music.

*Metal Gear Solid 3 (PS2):* Already named many times in this thread.
*
DMC3 (PS2):* Also named many times.

*God of War Series (PS2):* look @ MGS3 and DMC3.
*
Super Mario Land (Gameboy):* I loved this game when I was younger. It's just the typical Mario greatness.

*Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow, Gold/Silver/Crystal, Firered/Leafgreen (Gameboy, GBC, GBA):* It's Pokemon 

*WWF No Mercy (N64):* WWF No Mercy is a Wrestling game for the N64. It's gameplay is awesome and gives you a real wrestling-type feeling. Also it features the classic WWF/WWE Superstars.


----------



## Scapa (Jul 31, 2009)

I dont have any "Games you must have" -game =C 

I only have a few of "games you should try atleast once in your life". Including, Diablo 2 (and probably 3), Dawn of War 2, TES: Morrowind and Final Fantasy.. 6 or 10.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 4, 2009)

*Twilight Princess*- Imerese you world in this beaut of a game with up o 40 hours of single player madness and epic momments as u save hyrule again

*God of War*- Just Youtube Kratos ;zaru KnivesTaichou

*Infamous*- One of the best comic book action hero game, if ur a fan of deep storylines and comic fan u will love this period


----------



## Damaris (Aug 4, 2009)

It's probably been mentioned already, but Mount & Blade.

By itself, it's a good game, but it might get boring within a month.

With mods it is _godly_. And just buy the damn game people, it's only thirty books and from a small company.


----------



## Ico (Aug 4, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Superman 64-Best Superman game ever.
> 
> *Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing-You're winner every time*.



Best game ever....period.


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 10, 2009)

Must play games:
Super Smash bros melee-Gamecube
Super smash bros brawl - wii
Harvest moon, a wonderful life- gamecube
Kingdom hearts 1-PS2
Kingdom hearts 3- PS2
Metal gear solid 4- PS3. 

They are all REALLY fun games, and most are just amazing!
I also recommend GTA 4, not for the storyline or anything, just because its hella-fun!


----------



## swedishpasta (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Awesome (Aug 20, 2009)

Is the world ends with you really that good? Never played it.

You have to play chrono trigger. You *have* to.

Final Fantasy 6-10
Metal Gear to MGS4
If you like FPS's I guess Call of Duty. Never liked it though. I don't like shooters.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2009)

If you're any kind of Batman fan, ESPECIALLY if you are a B:TAS or an actual comics fan, you will LOVE Batman:Arkham Asylum.

Honestly, its only necessary to rent it to play through it once, but the game has a lot of replayability so its certainly worth a buy.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Radiata Stories*
Hands down, the single most charming game I've ever played.
That link in my sig leeds to a nerdy essay about it I wrote. Check it out.


----------



## Nishiva (Sep 25, 2009)

It really depends on what people like I guess.
In case of Japanese manic shooters (Shoot 'em Up):
Shikigami no Shiro
Perfect Cherry Blossom


Perfect Cherry Blossom:


----------



## 305 (Sep 25, 2009)

Taleran said:


> recently
> 
> 
> Godhand
> ...



I want that game. So bad. 



Seriously though. 

*Age of Empires* (personally enjoyed them all), *Harvest Moon*: A Wonderful Life (anything but Save the Homeland, dearlordalmighty), *Disney's Aladdin* (so many instances where I wanted to just kill myself, but it was all worth the rage, then.), *Syberia* (don't ask why, I was extremely fascinated by the automaton focus.) *Bloody Roar* (idek), *Fatal Frame: Crimson Butterfly*, anything *Shin Megami Tensei*, and uh, *Jet Set Radio Future*.

etcetc


----------



## MueTai (Sep 29, 2009)

*The World Ends With You (TWEWY) for the Nintendo DS.*
A refreshingly different JRPG with a really fun combat system (making great use of the stylus) and good storyline.  It's just got style.  My favorite DS game to date, and I can see this being the first game to best my ~300 hours playtime on Pokemon Silver & Ruby versions.



Itachi^ said:


> Is the world ends with you really that good? Never played it.



I'm not even through the 2nd week (there's 7 from what I heard) and I've already logged 67 hours into this game.  It's worth it.  The story is good enough so far (some say it's excellent, but I'm not far enough to really judge) but the game shines with the combat; I'm so addicted to it that I'm a way higher level than I should be, but the cool thing is that you can lower your level so you don't breeze through the game.  Lowering your level also grants you more item drops, which is always nice.  Admittedly I was skeptical about this game but I found it pretty cheap on Amazon and I'm damn glad I bought it.


----------



## iFructis (Nov 16, 2009)

SuperSmash nintendo64 emulator 
and always SuperMario


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2009)

*Super Mario Galaxy* if you're into Mario Games.


----------



## Espada (Nov 24, 2009)

*Final Fantasy series*
All of them are good but my personal preference is VII, IX and XII. You can't go wrong with the main series. Best to avoid their spinoffs though especially Dirge Of Cerberus, that game gave me nothing but headaches with it's bad shooter game attempt.

*Chrono Cross* [PS]
Old game I know but it's one of the most amazing RPG I ever played and you should NOT miss out on this if you can still find it. Amazing graphics for that time and still is IMO. Sucks that they are not continuing the series  You should play it's predecessor Chrono Trigger too. 

*Harvest Moon series*
Depends on your patience though but I think anyone who likes RPG or Sims would like this. It's about a game on farming, building relationships with magical twists on the side  I prefer the older ones in the series though.

*Brain Age*
I *love* this game. Probably the game I play most on my NDS besides Naruto/Prof Layton/My Japanese Coach . If you like games that require thinking in a fun way, go for this game. You won't regret it.

*Legend of Mana*
Extremely overlooked game from SquareEnix (or Squaresoft then), beautiful graphics, wonderful storyline and I love the fact you can grow and forge your own weapons to create different kinds of weapons  



P/s
I miss the good old days of good games. I don't really like a lot of the new games


----------



## rogermood (Dec 1, 2009)

All NFS games - The game just keeps getting better. I must say, however, I don't actually play that much overall. Less then 5-6 hours a week . Can't wait for classes to be over in a few weeks. I think it is a fabulous game. Every one should play this game.


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 5, 2009)

*Dragon Age Origins [PC,X360,PS3]*


----------



## MueTai (Dec 5, 2009)

*Resident Evil 4*.

Just beat it on the Wii a few days ago.  I've never been into the horror genre but this game is really good.  It isn't even that scary either, just a lot of zombie-killing fun with solid boss fights.  If you own a Wii, GC or PS2 and you haven't played this yet, you're missing out.


----------



## narutowithkunaii (Dec 7, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank Series:
Addicting Gameplay

Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne:
You Can Make Anything On It

Spyro The Dragon:
Classic


----------



## Eternity (Dec 8, 2009)

Those in need of a game not easily finished: *Shadow of the Colossus* - All the games I have ever had, accept Zelda - Ocarina of Time when I was younger, was mostly easy to finish.

But Shadow of the Colossus is the only game I have, that I still cant finish, even with online walkthrough... So if you want a challenge, try it!


----------



## Harry Balzac (Dec 15, 2009)

I didnt know where else to post this, so i decided to put it here.

But here it is, it's for the psp (jap only) they got all the akatsuki members, except Zetsu. Story goes up to jiraiya's death :/ Great fucking game. If you like naruto, buy it.

Game title: Naruto narutimate accel 3 ( Naruto Ultimate ninja 6)


----------



## Zero198 (Jan 8, 2010)

diablo 2 is simply an amazing game taht i think everyone should play, super mario rpg as well is amazing. as for fps i think everyone needs to play perfect dark at some point as well


----------



## D1am0nds (Jan 21, 2010)

you must play Socom Fireteam bravo online for psp.....funnest psp online game!


----------



## ikki tousen (Jan 23, 2010)

God of War


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone who is a fan of Adventure games must play Darksiders.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 9, 2010)

I am horribly dissapoint that I haven't seen these brought up yet.

Persona 3: FES

Persona 4

Brilliant games.


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure if these have already been mentioned.

*Monkey Island 1-3*
If you like great humor and puzzles you're gonna love these games.
*
Indiana Jones: Fate of Atlantis*
Point 'n Click like Monkey Islands and with great puzzles and story. Best Indiana Jones game IMO.

*Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem*
Awesome game for the Gamecube. Great chapter like storytelling and sanity effects FTW.

*Final Fantasy IX*
I often find this game very underrated. When people mention FF games they go like: Yeah VI,VII,VIII,X those are great games! Personally I find IX the best in the series. (Note: IX also has the highest rating, is Sakaguchi's favorite FF and Uematsu's favorite soundtrack. At least from what I've heard)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys I am a PC user and I haven't been playing shit for 6 months.

 Modern warfare 2 or Badcompany  2?

Should I play assasins creed 2(heard it was kinda bad in pc) ?

How about the new expansion for GTA ?

And any other decent games that came out in 6 months ?


----------



## Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Dungeon Keeper 1

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N5ODEGR1KQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2010)

Alienups said:


> Dungeon Keeper 1...



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH!


----------



## Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH!



"Your creatures need a bigger lair"

I cried manly tears when i found out it doesn't work on Windows Vista


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2010)

Alienups said:


> "Your creatures need a bigger lair"
> 
> I cried manly tears when i found out it doesn't work on Windows Vista



I know! 


Oh, words cannot describe how unbelievably awesome that underrated game is.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 10, 2010)

*PSP: Monster Hunter Freedom Unite*
It's a pretty hard game at first. But it gets fun after awhile. It'll kill a lot of time, it's sometimes frustrating. But I still like it. . Not to mention, Monster Hunter Portable 3 is coming out sometime at the end of this year with a completely revamped system. I've been playing it for pretty long now.


*Spoiler*: _Monster Hunter Freedom gameplay_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-pMPxwgdCA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




*PC: Rainbow Six Vegas 2*
It's amazing despite the age. Just look at the gameplay .


*Spoiler*: _Rainbow Six gameplay_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Vt7BqgLVM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3ncTEeUxeo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Does anyone have a good PSP game to recommend? Something that can last long and is fun.


----------



## amorette (Jun 18, 2010)

I really loved the gameboy color Legend of Zelda games (*Oracle of Seasons* and *Oracle of ages*, they're linkable). They weren't too hard nor too difficult, and have a lot of replay value. I still play these! These two and *Ocarina of time* are the best LoZ games imo.

Also,
*Tales of Symphonia
The World Ends With You
Twilight Princess (though honestly, I though OOT was better)
Warcraft 2 & 3
Starcraft :3
Golden Sun 1 & 2
*
(yes, I'm a huge fan of long RPG games.)


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 25, 2010)

*Final Fantasy (Any FF to be exact)*
They are the top RPG series for a reason.

*Mario Kart*
Addictive, and everyone has heard of Mario Kart.  There's a reason--it's fun to play.

Now for the old school...

*Donkey Kong Country (1, 2, and 3)*
It was revolutionary, and probably the only "side scroll/action" game I've enjoyed.  Brings back memories for alot of people.

*Super Mario RPG: Legend Of The Seven Stars*
One of the best RPGs of the SNES era--plain and simple.

*Chrono Trigger*
Another great SNES RPG with a great story.  I actually thought it was better than all of the SNES era Final Fantasy games.

With all that said, I'm so glad I still have my SNES.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Jul 27, 2010)

For FPS Fans:
*Left 4 Dead 1 and 2* because you can customize your own skin and create your own map.
For Tower Defense:
*Plants vs. Zombies* - simplicity and originality.
Kinda like GTA series:
*Simpsons hit and run* - oh nothing really, if you like it then go.


----------



## Piscesheart (Aug 12, 2010)

*Valkyria Chronicles*

I...can't really explain it, except for the fact that it's pretty much unknown to the general populace (so I've gathered) and it's my most favorite videogame of all time. I like it way more than any Final Fantasy game there is out there. I think the wiki would explain it better than I could 

Chances are I'd just confuse you or make it sound really boring...


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 28, 2010)

*Okami*
This game is pure art in motion

*Final Fantasy*
Any of them. Go now and get one.

*Rogue Galaxy*
Nifty RPG that kept me well entertained while waiting for FF12

*Shadow of the Colossus*
When you finish it you will be in awe. Brilliant game as well.


----------



## HUNTER EMS (Dec 25, 2010)

*Thief: The Dark Project* (Stealth) Windows PC - It's a first-person stealth game set in medieval times, where you control Garrett, a thief with your objective being completing missions. Probably one of the most underrated games of all time, an absolute masterpiece. IMO it's much better then any MGS game, give it a try.


----------



## gorgoino18 (Dec 31, 2010)

Was probably mentioned already, but here goes: 

*Starcraft:Broodwar and Starcraft 2*

Two of the probable best RTS right now. Starcraft:Broodwar features unique races and unbelievable balance. Seriously, it is ridiculously balanced. I only played Starcraft 2 in its Beta phase, but it was still great to play. Good graphics, new units, basically has almost everything RTS lovers want. 

*NBA 2K11, MLB 10: The Show*

For you sports fans, these games are just spectacular. NBA 2K11 has one of the best graphics, presentation, and a unique game play in which you can play as Michael Jordan. MLB 10: The Show is miles ahead of MLB 2K10 in terms of graphics and reality. For gameplay, I liked MLB 2K10 better. However, these two games, NBA 2K11 and MLB 10: The Show, are a definite must-haves for sports fans. 


*Team Fortress 2*

The Ultimate Hat-simulator. After a couple of days, you will be addicted with hats, and all hats in real life that resemble the hats in the game will make you want to buy them. This game is also a GREAT way to enter the world of trading and haggling, as well as scamming. Everybody wants a profit and therefore, it teaches you fierce competition and rivalry for trivial cosmetics.


----------



## RasenFlare (Jan 24, 2011)

I loved Brutal Legend, it was a great game (I think the ending was epic) 

Fun open world, action/adventure/rpg game, and the online was very fun.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 8, 2011)

Would you recommend the Xenosaga series as need-to-play?  I searched the forum and couldn't find any mention of that keyword at all, let alone a fanclub; _has_ anyone played them? I've watched a friend play through most of game 1, then watched through all the cinematic cutscenes for the second two games (epic!).


----------



## Calamity (Jun 11, 2011)

SMT Persona 4 and SMT Devil Survivor.

The above games should give you a comfortable entry intro the SMTverse.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 15, 2011)

Tales of Symphonia, Tales of Vesperia, Zelda Majora's Mask, Okami for the wii, and any game from the monster hunter series. If anyone has a wii I greatly recommend Monster Hunter Tri. I spend over 400 hours on that game, the online multiplayer is so addicting and fun.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

999 and Bastion for examples of good writing in games, Dark Souls for an example of near perfect design, Superfighters for being quite possibly the only flash game I would pay money to play.


----------



## Misao (Feb 22, 2012)

My personal recommendation would be Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne or Lucifer's Call if you live in Europe. It's a RPG and a dungeon crawler with random battles. Plot is the world ended, everyone is dead and you're the only survivor, from there you can recruit demons, train, evolve and fuse them to gain stronger ones. 

Might sound clich?, but it's far from it. If you dedicate yourself playing you may have a great +100 hour game in your hands, plus the alternatives endings/paths you decide do choose along the run.


----------



## Beetroot (Mar 13, 2012)

*Skyrim!* 
You will lose track of time playing it

*FIFA12*
For all you football fans out there


----------



## Burke (Jun 5, 2012)

*Champions of Norrath / Champions: Return to Arms*

Fantastic dungeon crawler set in everquest lore. Im not even a fan of EQ, yet Champions is my favorite game of all time. The story is nice and presents a clear objective, the gameplay is solid, and downright exceptional as a dungeon crawler. The graphic quality of the game is great by '04-'05 standards, yet it still holds up as something pleasing to the eye.

If you look hard enough, there will always be some dude selling it on the net for cheap. Everytime i go into a game store, i look to see if they have the game somewhere in their bin, and its almost always in stock for about 5.99 to 9.99. Worth a buy if youre a Torchlight / Diablo fan who wants a taste of something different.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 24, 2012)

for old/weak computer
and for those love business management game
i recommend
1. Merchant Prince 
play as trader in Venice, rule the town, conquer/bribe city to trade with u
2. Patrician 3
play as trader in north Europe town.
prettymuch the same but bit more complex


----------



## Princess Ryan (Jul 12, 2012)

*XBOX 360/ PS3 Call Of Duty: Black Ops*

Reason:
this game basically has the best online multiplayer and a few maps that surpass the newer MW3 game that recently came out in March, it also has the zombies (co-op) feature where you play online and battle waves of zombies with whatever it is you may come to find along your ways, this includes the high-powered guns you use in multiplayer or even a fictional/futuristic lazer gun.

overall the best cod yet, and by far the most appealing.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 12, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 4
Supreme packagae.
Story
Action
Gameplay
Everything
  A must have for PS3ers


Max Payne 3
An Amazing Third person shooter with Gritty realistic gameplay and Cool Story.

A Must Have for People who like Shooters. Period!


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 16, 2012)

Mass effect 1, 2 and 3 for all sci fi fans as well as star wars battlefront


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 6, 2012)

Skyrim, Mass Effect, and The Witcher 2 for RPG fans.

If you like action RPGs .hack//G.U is seriously great.

And for fans of racing games, I would seriously recommend Need for Speed: ProStreet.  Full customization, intense races, it's almost impossible to stop playing.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 8, 2012)

Deus ex human revolution,mass effect 1,2,3. Street fighter x tekken,f.e.a.r1 and 2, spiderman shattered dimensions,batman arkham city,james bond bloodstone,dragon ballz infinte worlds,naruto ultimate ninja 4 and 5


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 9, 2012)

Final Fantasy 6 ( preferably the GBA port as it has more stuff and allows you to continue after fighting kefka): an incredible RPG with a great story and great music. gameplay is among the best the final fantasy series has to offer with the introduction and usage of espers and magicite which is used to both call espers to the battlefield, increase certain stats upon level up and help party members learn certain spells. one of the best games ever made and IMO the best FF game ever.

Star wars: KOTOR: again, one of the best games ever made IMO. gameplay is solid but the game's true strength is the story. there is so much to discover and it adds an enormous chunk of story to the star wars universe. voice acting is well done, dialogue can be amazing ( I'm looking at you Hk-47) and overall it's just a wonderful experience.


----------



## bladexj (Aug 13, 2012)

Shoddragon said:


> Star wars: KOTOR: again, one of the best games ever made IMO. gameplay is solid but the game's true strength is the story. there is so much to discover and it adds an enormous chunk of story to the star wars universe. voice acting is well done, dialogue can be amazing ( I'm looking at you Hk-47) and overall it's just a wonderful experience.



You forgot KOTOR 2 also Jade Empire is good game (not as good but similar).

Portal 2 is really good, everyone should play it at least once. I can't think of anymore, there is so many.


----------



## Mael (Aug 17, 2012)

Spec Ops: The Line.

Props for screwing Call of Duty's tropes over hard.


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 20, 2012)

Some oldies:

Heroes of Might and Magic 1,2,3 - turn based strategy, tons of fun, great replay value. 
I didn't like 4 and 6 that much, I found 5 with expantions quite good also 

Planescape tourment - story driven RPG. Awesome story, unique setting, just an amazing game.

Civilization 4 - Apart from Civ 5 all the other Civ games are great but, for me, Civ 4 shines above the others. Lots of different strategies to take, awesome replayability, every game feels different. You WILL come to hate Monty and Genghis Khan


----------



## Misao (Sep 12, 2012)

An oldie from good 'ol Dreamcast Jet Set Radio --if you're into graffiti and cel-shading. It's on playstation store for plus users and comes out in 18 september for everyone else. Costs 9$ if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 24, 2012)

mark of the ninja. its definitely the best ninja game out there to date. i really want a sequel to this title.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 27, 2013)

*God Hand:* 

In my opinion, the best game ever made.  It's ridiculous in every way conceivable.  You fight enemies that range from Demons, to Samurai, to a luchador gorilla, to midget power rangers.  You can kick someone in the nuts, or kick them into space.  It's got a really wide range of moves that you can customize to string together in whatever way you want.  It also has some of the most fun boss fights ever.  In essence, it's a game that has an absurd amount of style.  It's also a really challenging game.  The only flaw is that the camera and movement can take some getting used to.  Simply put, the camera is close, and the controls are "tank-like".  (think Resident Evil).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 11, 2013)

Shin Hokuto Musou/Fist of the North Star : Ken's Rage 2.

I think this is a well improvement over the 1st one.

Faster
More combos
Each martial arts school feels more unique.
From first chapter to last chapter of the manga.
20+ characters playable. ( Not counting DLC )
Huge replayability.
Stealth moments ( Yes, by Kenshiro himself. )


----------



## Shoddragon (May 2, 2013)

bladexj said:


> You forgot KOTOR 2 also Jade Empire is good game (not as good but similar).
> 
> Portal 2 is really good, everyone should play it at least once. I can't think of anymore, there is so many.




I know that I am replying to a relatively old post, but at the time I made my original post, I hadn't yet played KOTOR 2.


----------



## creative (May 3, 2013)

*Vanquish on PS3 and XBOX360

*third person shooter that incorporates propelling yourself in a rocket suit as you blast through dudes with high end sci-fi like guns. it's from the company that brought you madworld and bayonetta. you should like, totes, play that shit if you haven't already.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 16, 2013)

Panzer dragoon orta: a great on rail shooter, similar to starfox
Sin & punishment: another on rail shooter but not with ships, but with humans
Gunstar heroes/ super/ heroes: a gem of a shoot em up
Alien soldier: kind of like gunstar (since its developed by the same company; treasure) it takes getting used to but once you do, you'll have a blast.


----------



## Sougo (May 16, 2013)

Asura's Wrath : (Action) - Great gameplay, exciting story, great roster of characters and a nice soundtrack.


----------



## Casyle (May 19, 2013)

Shadow of the Colossus is freaking awesome, and I still wish they'd make another one like it.


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 25, 2013)

Red Steel 2 For the Wii
The swordplay combat is fantastic. I guess a lot of that has to do with the Wii Remote Plus attachment that came with the game. This is how I imagined I would play Star Wars on the Wii, but the "high tech wild west populated with samurais and ninjas" setting is pretty awesome. It's also a really good looking game, very smooth and fluid, cell shaded style graphics but not cartoony, more like jet set radio or borderlands.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 25, 2013)

The Last of Us

D'uh?


----------



## creative (Jun 25, 2013)

*Metroid Prime Hunters on the Nintendo DS*

the greatly ignored, first person shooter and metroid game in a time just before first person shooters became a the monarchy of the gaming industry today. did I mention it's directed, developed and published by nintendo? as in no subsidiary companies or otherwise?

so yeah, take the metroid prime series from the gamecube/wii and slap it on the nintendo DS and that's supposed to be your whole experience. except, even today, the game holds a lot of weight and merit, even compared to some triple-a modern shooters today. using the stylus and touchscreen should have been a passing problem and felt awkward as hell on paper, since you would essentially be switching between to comfort zone as you play, however, switching between scanning your surroundings, and shooting at brain-rape aliens feels swift and easy. the story mode isn't as grandiose as the home consoles, but it's challenging without having to break the control system. also, sick ass multilayer modes with other deadly alien mercenaries gunning each other down, each with sick ass special abilities that rival Samus?

so yeah. the game is old as hell. graphics aren't all that great, even in it's hay day. if you happen to see this gem online or at the bargain bin, do not hesitate to buy it. also, yeah this bad boi works on DSi, 3DS


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 26, 2013)

creative said:


> *Metroid Prime Hunters on the Nintendo DS*
> 
> the greatly ignored, first person shooter and metroid game in a time just before first person shooters became a the monarchy of the gaming industry today. did I mention it's directed, developed and published by nintendo? as in no subsidiary companies or otherwise?
> 
> ...



I second that. I played through the game twice, the only downside if anything is the wrist pain from playing too long.  A thumb stylus or the 3DS stand I got from Kid Icarus helps out a lot though, or just simply playing in shorter bursts helps out too.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 29, 2013)

I really recommend The walking dead. A good game with great storyline, plot and characters. You can also choice how the story will progress, and I bet 90% people who have played TWD have had a feeling of being protective towards the characters in the game.


----------



## Island (Jun 30, 2013)

Go buy Space Pirates and Zombies. It's on sale on Steam for $1.99, and it's awesome as fuck.

Space Pirates and _Zombies_.


----------



## Shinsosan (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd recommend Ni No Kuni, just a refreshing rpg experience and very original. I like the animation and the gameplay the most. Definitely worth buying if you have the money.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2013)

Just yesterday I have bought Dishonored and Xcom relatively cheap. Did they not sell well or not well liked? Either way I am going to play them starting tomorrow.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 14, 2013)

The world ends with you an unique and very fun gameplay. Great music,story and characters.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2013)

Chrono Trigger
Zelda: Ocarine of Time
Metal Gear Solid
Pokemon Red/Blue


Threads of Fate <-- Play this.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

Putting a *strong* recommendation in for _Puppeteer_ on PS3.

A must-play if you're looking for good side-scrollers. If you had any interest in the _LittleBigPlanet_ series you need this game now.

But honestly its worth a try even if you're not big on either thing listed above because it is so creative in its presentation and style. 

For only 40 bucks this is a steal.


----------



## Orxon (Oct 17, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned Monster Hunter? I'll have to mention Monster Hunter. Western gamers have totally slept on this franchise and I'm mad about it because it's the best shit ever.


----------



## Itachinator (Apr 3, 2014)

I am going to compile a list right now but in the process of doing this I may mention a game or two that someone else has already mentioned, that being said... Here is my list: 

*Fallout Series* - Many people seem to think the Fallout Series started with Fallout 3 and ended with New Vegas. This really disappoints me as in my opinion the older games are some of the best games I have ever played in my entire life. I would like to add that I also love Fallout 3 and New Vegas too but seriously, check out the games that started it all. You will not be disappointed! 

*The Elder Scrolls* - Travel, Fight, Interact and Love. These are just some of the many things the Elder Scrolls series of games offers the player. Immersive dungeons, Player houses and overall a fun enjoyable game and if MMORPG's are your thing, they have recently brought out one of them too! (I haven't played the MMO yet though)

*The Last Of Us* - I haven't played through the whole storyline as of yet but what I have played so far has seriously impressed me. I felt so attached to the players and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when his daughter was shot


 I was completely upset and it wrenched at my heart strings. 

*Sanitarium* - This game is an old point and click game that will scare the crap out of you. It's a great game with some great dialogue and a pretty intense story. This is a must play.

*Broken Sword* - An old point and click adventure game that recently made a new addition to the series. I was brought up playing these games and I could play them for hours solving the puzzles and looking for clues. The game offers some great dialogue and storylines along with some even greater mysteries. 

*Gabriel Knight* - Gabriel knight is hard to explain. It's a must play game. Great dialogue, great storylines and it just is a great game in general. 

*Barrow Hill* - A great point and click game with photo realistic graphics. This game is pretty creepy but it offers some good dialogue along with some great puzzles.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## tyrox (Apr 19, 2014)

I recommend to play Naruto Shippuuden ultimate ninja storm 3. This game was made recently and you will have a lot of fun there. You can also buy it on Steam and play against other people,enjoy


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 19, 2014)

if you peeps enjoy games like dungeon keeper and such you should check out Craft the world.

I've spent 30 hours on it already, and its only in alpha 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]STEtsztPe9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2014)

how are

spyro
crash bandicoot
jak & daxter
sly
ratchet & clank?

i really wanna try these out but dunno which, which one should i start with? which game in what series?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2014)

Shadowrun on steam.
It's 1.50$ right now.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Inspired by a similar thread in konoha theatre, rate the last game/games you played. if you played mass effect, counter strike, and pokemon platinum or something yesterday, rate all of them. It can be any rating like 9/10, 95/100, 4/5, A+, A-,A, B+, F-, anything. I'll star it off:

Fire Emblem: Rekka no ken ( just called Fire Emblem on the GBA), 10/10

Pokemon platinum:9.8/10.

Counter strike source: 12/10 LOL. Its awesome and the availability of servers is awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2015)

^

Best FPS of 2014.

Edit: Fuck.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 4, 2015)

Probably was directed at my post. 

And I agree.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't recall there being many good FPS this year but Wolfenstein seems pretty badass, really would like to get it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2015)

_Far Cry 4_

Its Far Cry 3 with less interesting characters.  

Well that's not completely fair, but what changes there are (more mission variety, co-op, wingsuit) might not be worth it for most gamers.

*8/10*


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

>Less interesting characters

Holy shit, that's impressive.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2015)

You got a problem with Vaas you got a problem with me, muthafucka. 

But yeah, definitely less interesting.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Well Vaas was pretty much the only interesting character in the entire game was my point. And they just kind of randomly chucked him out.

So they'd basically have to try to get less interesting characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

*Child of Light* - *9/10 *

Only problem is that it's short.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 5, 2015)

Need to play it after Wolf.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 5, 2015)

Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines v.9.2 

275712731/10


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 5, 2015)

TalesFeels Of Xillia 2 
10/10

League Of Legends 
9/10
Only because i lost the last two games i've played.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 6, 2015)

Finished the campaign for *Crysis 3*.

 I wasn't expecting anything from it, and I was really satisfied with it. Good level design, decent story, and fun gameplay/10


----------



## eHav (Jan 6, 2015)

Portal 2, 9/10 should have played it a lot earlier. and with the custom maps it just goes on and on.

Gary's Mod 8/10, needs friends to play with


----------



## Jossaff (Jan 6, 2015)

Metal Gear Rising : Revengeance  7.5

Dragon Age Inquisition : 9 (loved this game)


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2015)

>Revengeance
>7.5

I should neg you but I'm not that mean anymore.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2015)

>not negging for the 9 on DA:I


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2015)

>That's what I gave DA:I


----------



## Ashi (Jan 10, 2015)

Bayonetta 2

9/10


----------



## Aduro (Jan 10, 2015)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 3: Full Burst:  5/10
The action in free battle was about the same as it has been since Storm 2 with some minor improvements but the story mode has waaaaaay too many cutscenes. Its like 5 minutes of skip... load................. skip. load................ repeatedly between every match. The boss fights themselves were okay though. They should just do the story mode like Master Mode in Ultimate Ninja 4 for the PS2. that was great.


----------



## Arinna (Jan 12, 2015)

Pokemon Heartgold on DS - 7/10 

I'm pretty behind on the pokemon franchise - I still have platinum sitting there unopened  it will be a while until I reach X Y.

A game I want to play is Ninja Gaiden 3 but there's so much gore in it and I hate gore (especially with human opponents - I just can't). I wish there was an option to turn off the gore - I loved the original Ninja Gaiden on xbox because the attacks were so cool but there was hardly any gore. I think I'm too weak-hearted to play any action games nowaday (either too much gore or too much boobs like DOA).

I'll stick to my family friendly games on DS


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 15, 2015)

Started Mad World.

 Fuck, this game is something. Great visuals and art design, awesome action, unique bosses...I'm digging it even I have no idea what's going on story-wise/10


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 15, 2015)

C&C Generals: Zero Hour "Shockwave" mod.-10/10

Nothing like shitting on the Religion of Peace through the liberal use of the Chinese nukes and napalm.


----------



## O-ushi (Jan 21, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> Started Mad World.
> 
> Fuck, this game is something. Great visuals and art design, awesome action, unique bosses...I'm digging it even I have no idea what's going on story-wise/10



I have this game too, its a pretty awesome beat um up action game from Platinum Games who probably most people know for developing the recent Bayonetta 2 on the Wii U and for one of my favourite PS3 games Vanquish. 
The graphics for Madword are stylized and its clearly influenced by the visual look of Sin City and what you have is an excellent looking game on the Wii. The game doesn't use pointer control (which make sense because it would be pointless) but it does use motion sensors to perform certain actions but it didnt felt gimmicky at all, it was very responsive and pretty satisfying. The game is rated 18 for a reason, the violence is insane but for me it was so overtop in an Evil Dead 2 type of way that it comes off as comedic. 
Like a lot of Wii games Madworld is ridiculously underrated and very cheap, I bought this game for ?2 at my local game store. 

In a huge contrast to Madworld I recently finished Kirby's Epic Yarn on the Wii .
Another very gorgeous looking Wii Game, the art direction still holds up even today. It looks that good. Its a good platformer, Kirby finds himself transported in to world where every is make of strings, fabric, quilts etc. You lose the ability to suck in opponents to get there abilities. instead you gain the ability to transform in to different things and make changes to the environment. The difficulty entirely depends on how you want to play the game. I was aiming to finish the game at  100% so I finished every level with a Gold Medal, collected all items, and unlocked all the extra levels so it was a more challenging for me. Its entirely possible to complete the game without doing all that.

I've also finished Resistance 2 on PS3. The single player campaign was pretty awesome, the graphics and art direction improved immensely over the first game, though I found this game to be a lot harder than Resistance 1. I would die a lot in every level and they all felt like very cheap deaths. I would take cover from enemy fire and the moment I get out of cover to shoot I would hit by a barrage of shots from multiple enemies all at once. Its worst when they have Augers to shoot at you through walls which makes taking cover almost pointless. It was a challenge and managed to get through it and complete the game. The ending was very bittersweet. The only real negative I have to say there is no local multiplayer which is a huge shame. I still do local multiplayer for Resistance 1 when I have people come over, I would have love to do the same for  Resistance 2.


----------



## GearsUp (Jan 21, 2015)

secret of mana gets a ... idk a 9


but like a 5-6.5 by modern standards


----------



## asdfa (Jan 21, 2015)

Tekken 6.

After several attempts I was able to find some positive moments. Enough to score 7/10.


----------



## Luke (Jan 23, 2015)

Far Cry 4

Solid 8/10.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 23, 2015)

huniepop 
7/10 bejewled with hot bitches and porn
would play again. eagerly await huniepop 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2015)

*Child of Light - Written Review*

Beware of the night. Child of Light is a game which what I would call an unrealized masterpiece. It’s an artistic-driven epic platformer/RPG. Basically, developer Ubisoft Montreal or more accurately a collective team of people who worked on Far Cry 3 took a bunch of simple gaming and artistic mechanics and meshed them into one beautiful passion project that is fun to play, gorgeous to look at it, and inspiring to listen to. 

Running on UbiArt Framework the game is unsurprisingly great to look at, it shares the same bright colors, aesthetically vibrant backgrounds, and fluid animations of the recent Rayman games. The game’s art direction is a story by itself, it does a great job of building the setting and immersing the player into a world that is full of adventure. I do love the sense of progress subtly and sometimes not so subtly shown in the background of levels. I just love it when I reach a stage that’s been ridiculously build up and hinted for 3 to 4 stages prior. It totally adds another spice to the immersion mix. All of that equates to a stunning Lemuria, it’s a beautiful sight to see, wherever I look at any time. 

As if Aurora and Igniculus(the little firefly) weren't charming and lovable on their own, the Child of Light and her (let’s face it here) Navi-lite are accompanied by fairly memorable party members that fill basic RPG character tropes. They all share the same classic tragedy + hero backstory which really translates perfectly into Lemuria’s downfall. The story is simple enough with a cool twist or two and pleasantly fun in its own right.

The gameplay is solidly basic, it apparently adopts the RPG turn-based timeline mechanic from Grandia. I myself never played a Grandia game, but if it's anything as a fun as Child of Light's RPG mechanic I might be inclined to play it one day. Both the party members and enemies can interrupt a character while casting and/or defend instead of casting to avoid interruption. You can also use Igniculus to slow down enemies or heal one of your party members. This results in highly engaging battles with moves that can slow down, speed up, paralyze, and knock back a character back in the timeline. One little advantage for the player though; is that since you can switch between the two present party members on-screen freely, it's possible to make any party member take two turns consecutively in 1-2 seconds depending on their time line placement and speed. 

There's also the Oculi mechanic, which are basically perks that can alter your party's status, add elemental attributes to your psychical attacks or defense, and modify your speed and placement in the timeline. 

For a visual representation of the battle system, I recommend watching ProJared's video briefly explaining it: 

[YOUTUBE]kWOCH92q4Q4[/YOUTUBE]

So my only major problem with the game is that it's short and easy. I know it's a budget downloadable title and it shows. Whenever I get sucked into a stage it's over before I know it. There are easy-mode combinations and the progress is very minimal. My point is that it's a shame. I would have loved to see more of Lemuria with more backstory and depth to the characters. Which in my opinion are all charming in their own right. In conclusion the game left me begging for a sequel rather than be satisfied with the conclusion(not just in story, but in gameplay as well), and that's always a minus in my book. 

Leaving with a positive note: I'd say it's worth the price especially if you're a fan of RPGs or artistic-driven games. It's very accessible so the latter can find it easy to get into. 

*9/10*


----------



## Tangle (Jan 24, 2015)

sims 2 

10/10


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 3, 2015)

Finished *Zone of the Enders 1* from the HD collection.

Overall, it was a short, but fun game. I beat it in 4 hours and 52 minutes on Normal difficulty. For a game that came out in 2001, it had a lot of interesting ideas. I don't think anything like a fast-paced mecha hack-n-slash game existed around that time. You really felt badass with the high-speed action and acrobatics done by Jehuty. It felt and looked cool controlling Jehuty, but I'm glad it was a short game. The gameplay would've gotten boring with the limited moves and attacks you can do.

The OST is pretty cool as well. The title menu track is very haunting, and the electronic tracks that are accompanied with the action are fitting, too.

As far as the English voices go, it was eh. But hey, this game came out in 2001. That's all I'll say about it lol./10

Can't wait to play ZOE 2.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 3, 2015)

Radiant Historia - 10/10


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2015)

*Telltale's Game of Thrones - Episode 2* - 11/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2015)

*Grim Fandango Remastered - 9/10*

Good God am I in love with this game. Story, music, art, characterization, voice-acting, and just everything. I love Manny, he legit has to be my favorite main character ever. He's a grim reaper, but the most human character in a video game ever. He has his flaws but also strikingly good and honorable qualities. The story left me satisfied cuz the climax was so good. And every character gets to have a pay-off. You don't see that in many games. The Remaster job is good, Manny looks slick as fuck in HD. But my favorite addition apart from the in-game developer commentary has to be the fact that you get to switch between the remastered and original versions via a single button (R3 in my case) which gives you the opportunity to see the the graphical upgrade on the go. It's really painful but there are some bugs where Manny can get stuck between invisible walls requiring you to reboot the system. Also the fact that save times are about 30 seconds makes the constant saving tedious. Objects also tend to float and disappear upon interaction. It really pains me that I couldn't give this a perfect score, but the bugs cannot be ignored. But once you overlook them you'd surely find a heartwarming love story like I did. 

*Recommendation*: Go fucking buy it now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2015)

*Life is Strange: Episode 1 -* *8/10*

Very good. The time rewind mechanic is much cooler than your typical trial and error shit. Getting to see how two choices initially pan out makes the choices harder some how. The stale facial expressions are annoying though which is a shame cuz the models look good.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 4, 2015)

*Fallout 2 - 7.9/10*

i always say that fallout 1 is better than fallout 2 due to the main quest and the vault dweller's memoirs, but playing fallout 2 always akes me remember of that, its ok that most things in this game were awesome(Marcus, Cassidy Senior, the Cut EPA location with Kitsune, THE FUCKING HIGHWAYMAN!), but then i always end up with the annoying crap that this game has, which is the accursed vault city rules,  the saturday villain plot that the enclave has, Horrigan being only a Final Boss instead of someone threatening to everyone ingame, the lack of interest on the SHI

but the game is still awesome, the only thing that bugs me will be only what i said and how boring the game is early


----------



## Athruz (Feb 5, 2015)

*9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors (DS)*

As i believe it's mostly drifting in obscurity im'ma put a small review:

The game's about 9 people abducted and cramped unto a sinking ship by a man in a gasmask called Zero. The main Character Junpei manages to flee from his cabin in time as the window broke and water starting pouring in. Outside he surprisingly meets a childhood friend of his along with the other 7 unknown people. Then Zero contacts them through a speaker The ship is about to sink in 9 hours. The only way to get out is through door 9, wherever it may be hidden. Each of them sports a bracelet with a number and the digital root of 3-5 people's numbers is capable of opening a door of the same value; so staying together as a giant group or going solo seems no possibility...which is proven by  the gruesome death of someone who tried so.

From there on, most of the choices are up to you. Through which door you wanna go with whom, solving the puzzles that lie beyond them, slowly unraveling the mystery of your comrades and Zeros identities, and finding out what this cruel "Nonary Game" you all are forced to play - and of course, getting off of the ship alive and well. 

It is mostly a classic first-person point&click style puzzle game (think Myst). The puzzles are good in execution and very well solved by logic; unlike some others who played it i found them to be a tad on the easy side though, which holds back my rating.

The even bigger part of the game is the visual novel portion. And here is where it shines brightly. The atmosphere, story and characters are incredibly engaging and get your blood pumping, determined to have those survive you start to care about...or possibly breaking down when stabbed in the back by those. The writing and pacing, although sometimes deliberately dragged for drama, are fantastic; which greatly helps the character development. No cardboard-cutout, no actual stereotypes, they seem like real living people to you. And that's what makes it work all the better. Be prepared to get through a lot of reading however; the ratio of text to actual gameplay is about 70:30 i'd say.

For a game of 9-10 hours playtime it seems rather on the short side, but depending on the paths you took a completely different ending ensues; and none but the true ending have you discover everything you wanted to know. And the replay value is immense for this reason.

Recommended to anyone with a love for good storytelling, organic characters, thriller and the number 9.
9/10.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 5, 2015)

*Castlevania: Rondo of Blood (PC-Engine CD/Turbografx-CD)* - 4/5

Managed to beat it without using a single continue this time. Feel good about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2015)

*Transistor *- *10/10*

Looks amazing, plays amazing. And the music is perfect. A bit short, but the many side gameplay mechanics such as the limiters make for a great second and/or third run. Probably becoming one of my favorites ever as I keep playing it. Enemies are also such a defining part of the game; some of them could be cunning and very nasty. And it helps that they also get upgraded and get randomized in the new game+.

Loved it so much, that I even bought the OST.

*Recommendation*: It's free on PS+ right now. But if you don't own that, it's worth the price anyway you buy it.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 19, 2015)

Dark Souls 2 8/10.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2015)

*InFamous First Light* - *7/10*

Very well made budget title. I say budget title instead of DLC because you can separately buy this. It's a personal gripe, but InFamous games tend to screw up my eyesight for a while. The story does stand out in this one as well.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 5, 2015)

Helldivers 9/10

Excellent game that would make you despise other gamers, especially scum ones that didn't give a damn about you, especially when you revived their arses many time and even crucially called in extraction after such a hard mission. You were lying out and bleeding to death which other three S.O.Bs ignored your call for a revive and they ran away into a comfy extraction and compete the misson. 

I can tell you, I felt like a Sarah Kerrigan at that time.


----------



## sworder (Mar 6, 2015)

Transistor - 9/10
The Old Republic - 8/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2015)

*Resident Evil Revelations (PS3)* - *6/10*

Same problem as RE6. Starts with amazing atmosphere but gets too action-y towards the ending. Had a final shitty boss and a bunch of forgettable characters; but in fairness that's most modern RE games right?

I did like the shooting tho. I am actually a fan of having a reticle in a Resident Evil game. And the ship as a whole is an interesting concept. Level design is ass because it gets halted way too many times. Just as a stage begins gaining momentum it halts leaving me unsatisfied with each stage. Fucking grades wont make me feel better if the stage itself was lacking you idiots. Jill looks horrible, but Chris and everybody else look good. Speaking of Chris; it's funny that they keep bringing him back just to justify the action-y stages. I could see why people were more impressed when this was a 3DS title tho. As the graphics are good, even with the HD upscale. Which is not bad in all honesty. I liked the game a whole lot. I can't wait to play Revelations 2 as well.


----------



## nejigeorgia (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 20, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> how are
> 
> spyro
> crash bandicoot
> ...



Spyro: Year of the Dragon was my first Spyro game and I loved every moment of it. It's collecting all the eggs of the dragons that got stolen by the Queen. The gameplay is fun, with so many minigames and secrets. It's for the PS1!

Crash Bandicoot: 3 Warped is the best of the series, at least for me. The bosses were incredibly fun, although I would really give 1 and 2 a shot because they are also worth the time invested.

I've heard that Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando is really good, but I haven't played it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2015)

*Final Fantasy I (Origins) (for the PSOne)* - *7/10*

To put it bluntly, this game did to me what it exactly did to a lot of people when they first played it. It was a pleasant introduction to the Final Fantasy world. Besides the ridiculous padding and grinding to make it seem longer than it actually is, the game aged well. The sprites and battle animations as limited as they are get the job done. I am certainly a big fan of the spell animations in this game, which is something I always accredited the Pokemon series for. Boss and enemy designs are fun and they translate to their abilities and powers well. I do like the camping/save/heal mechanism as inaccessible as it is, it is immersive for me. I am glad XV is kinda going back to that. One major gripe is the lack of story, I felt a bit disconnected. Actually the only way I felt deeply connected to my party is based on their performance. Which is a double-edged sword IMO; because while it gives me a good reason to love/hate a character it deprives me of a motive as to why I am doing what I am doing. Overall I was very happy with the experience and I can't wait to dwell more into the series.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 22, 2015)

Persona 4 - 9/10
Persona 3 - 8.8/10

Both pretty solid games, my only gripe with Persona 3 was the fact that you couldn't control your partners, but you still could give them orders on what to do.
Persona 4 had a better setting, and in my opinion, a better protagonist. After playing P3 though, you get used to get so many Somas, while in P4 I had none.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 22, 2015)

Trauma Center: Under the Knife (NDS) 5.8/10

Hard as a friend during some of the missions. The philosophical phases characters undergo are kind of cheesy, but I can appreciate it for what it is and it's no halfassed game. Just frustrating at times and the story is somewhat weak.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 29, 2015)

Dota (or Defense of the Ancients) 2

It's awesome as fuck, I feel so bad for missing out on it for so long because I didn't even know it was f2p - It was frustrating at first but I got the hang of it quick, and all matches have been to a certain extent or another (Even though I've been getting a lot of really shitty teams lately and it's starting to piss me off), and all heroes I've tried out so far have been fun (Pudge, Shadow Fiend, Axe are my most reliable ones so far).

Just a fun as hell as game that I have no intention of stop playing anytime in any near or even semi-distant future.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2015)

Mother - 7/10
Earthbound - 9/10
Mother 3 - 10/10

Finally got around to checking this franchise out.  Wish I had gotten to it sooner.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 30, 2015)

Played some COD Ghosts Multiplayer. It's fuckin hard and the spawns are bad. I've only played a few hours, but found myself spawning in front of enemies' line of sight many many many times. It's like I'm made of paper in this game; you die and kill people so quickly. I like the idea of playing with AI bots, the splitscreen option, and using Squad Points to buy stuff early, though. /10

I really hope Infinity Ward gets their shit straight for the next installment. The multiplayer needs to go back to its roots and keep some stuff simple.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2015)

*Life is Strange: Episode 2* - *8/10*

The story is picking up. Really intense moment at the end. However, somehow the audio syncing got worse. It's a minor gripe, but in a presentation game I'd like for that to be sorted out by at least the next episode. Keeps the 8/10 rating so far.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 6, 2015)

Started Luminous Arc 2. I think I found the only copy in my city for sale lol.

It's been a while since I've played a JRPG of this caliber. I'm in no way an expert with the genre. With that being said, I've put 4 hours in it so far; and I'm enjoying it. The voice overs aren't bad, the Witches are cute/pretty/beautiful as fuck, and there is definitely some difficulty. I only have the cartridge, so I have no manual to refer to with some game mechanics. I don't know what half of the shit the game throws at me. /10


----------



## 115 (Apr 6, 2015)

Bloodborne - 8/10

Fantastic game, though not without issues. Weapons need a little more balancing as endgame the Hunters Axe and Ludwigs Holy Blade outperform other weapons in the vast majority of situations. Arcane never really seems like a viable build due to spells consuming bullets. A little inconsistency with boss difficulty, some being incredibly easy while others being incredibly tough. Somewhat let down by Chalice Dungeons as I was hoping they'd be more co-op centric than the main game and some minor issues with co-op in general (e.g. waiting for 20-40 minutes to summon a friend). Overall though, a very enjoyable game.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 7, 2015)

*Star Wars Battlefront II* - 6.5 / 10

The AI and mission planning in campaign mode have massive malfunctions.  There are times when your support AI controlled allies will literally run into walls and be stuck there, unable to lend you a hand as you're being gangbanged by 10 soldiers right behind them.

There's no means of communicating with AI controlled allies.  You can't tell them to stay close to you, attack, defend, or coordinate in a game where coordination is essential to completing mission objectives.  

Gameplay is sticky at times, and there is a split second of hestitation before some keyboard and mouse combinations register.  

Ship to ship combat in space missions is poorly conceived in some ways and fustrating enough that they offer you a default "skip space mission" option to never have to play one ever.

It does have some good points, at least for star wars fans, I guess.  All in all its been an underwhelming experience thus far.


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2015)

_Resident Evil: Revelations 2_ - 9.5/10
Amazing in every regard for an RE game. Aside from the massive Raid Mode, the story is top-notch, voice-acting is wonderful, SO many nods and references to past RE games and events (and even fills on some blanks - like what Jill's been up to since RE5!), finally adds a long-awaited villain characters, and re-introduces two classic heroes with some really fun background information between them. 

_Game of Thrones: Episode 3_ - 9/10
I can't help but get sucked into it every time. Especially when it comes to events revolving around Mira. The events of the Purple Wedding, after making the deal with Tyrion, were gut-wrenching, then Rodrick finding out one of his advisors is selling him out - still trying to figure out who (I'm torn between not trusting the mother or the maester). The death of Ethan still haunts me.

_Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel_ - 8/10
Did not expect to enjoy this much, but I like characters like Athena and Nisha more than most of all previous Borderlands playable characters combined. The narrative component gave some nice moments, although many characters were downright uninteresting (particularly antagonists) and it only made me hate Lilith THAT much more. But the most impressive thing to me, as silly as this is, is how they finally did something UNIQUE with True Vault Hunter mode. As the game is basically Athena telling the story of how she teamed up with Jack prior to Borderlands 2 events, when the game ends, True Vault Hunter picks up from that moment and basically has Brick and Tiny Tina (who just arrived) to tell the story _again_, but "make it sound harder" and "change the names of the chumps you killed." Going through the same events almost makes it worth it just to hear Tiny Tina and Brick's commentary instead of, mostly, Lilith's as it was in the main game.

Also, Athena = Love


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2015)

*Bloodborne *- 9.5

Not a game without faults, clearly--but one that so outshines its own minor hiccups that they are minor inconveniences.  Most problems stem from technical side: the load times are still pretty bad, some slow downs and graphical hiccups (though never, in all of my years playing these games, as much as you see complained about online) and the online components still have functionality problems with summoning.

I'm not as bothered by the lack of equipment or armor as some have been. There is less than the sheer amount of weaponry and armor found in Dark Souls (maybe just slightly less than Demon's Souls), but Dark Souls had smears of unnecessary or redundant weapons and armor.  The weapons and equipment of Bloodborne are consistent with a thematic atmosphere the developers chose; not to mention the trick weapons are all quite unique to themselves, and offer a variety of situational usefulness.  Threaded Cane, Ludwig's Blade, Kirkhammer and Gun Rifle all have unique uses and while may not be preferable to people who's sole goal is to min-max or just have the most powerful weapon in the game, they do a good job of being individual weapons instead of slight variations on swords or spears.  The armor, or lack thereof, is again consistent with the game's theme, atmosphere and gameplay modus operai: there is no tank, no armor, and you need to move fast.  Certainly different and understandable that people coming from Dark Souls would be exasperated by the lack of armor options, but I can't fault the developers for choosing a new gameplay dogma.

The firearms (and lack of shields) force a new playstyle and way to approach confrontation and conflict within the game; each can offer a playstyle choice, including Arcane magics.  The lack of shields, lack of armor and focus on more aggressive, visceral playing and reward for aggressive attacking is part of the game's intentions.  The firearms (that range from pistols, blunderbusses to flame sprayers and cannons) are used as a sort of replacement for the parry mechanism of previous games, allowing you to stagger (most) humanoid enemies and use what's known as a Visceral Attack (Riposte); however, mere parry tools they are not.  Scaling with a certain attribute called Bloodtinge, the weapons may start weak but can become plenty powerful on their own later in game--and indeed, some weapons like the Flamesprayer and Cannon are meant as damage dealing agents.  They can harass, distract and stagger enemies and bosses, and become integral parts of the game's play. Again, understandable that some people may have a problem with this direction coming from the previous games, but I don't think that's a problem of the developer--as much as it's often expected, a developer shouldn't be beholden to its previous titles in such a way.

The combat in general is faster and riskier; no shields and stronger enemies require precise dodging and gunmanship.  Your stamina bar does not deplete as quickly when you dodge, offering ample amounts of dodges and rolls to counter the lack of defense; indeed, targeting an enemy trades rolls, similar to Dark Souls, in for quicker, shorter sidesteps and dodges that allow for precise counter attacking and defensive dodging.  

And you will need those reflexes for this game's enemies.  Several staples return, instantly recognizable (and sometimes frustratingly so) by Dark Souls veterans:

Dredgling like enemies, dogs, various types of large monsters.  However, many of the game's counterparts have become more deadly.  Instead of archers, gun toting enemies can attack and harass you from afar, and these are no Dark Souls slow moving, highlighted arrows.  The bullets are fast and hit hard, making them priority targets.  Enemies range from large and small humanoids, dogs, giant mutated crows and spindly, fast werewolves to gargantuan hogs, massive coiled snakes, spiders, and even some quite unspeakable things.

However, as much as I enjoyed the game from a gameplay and mechanical perspective, one of Bloodborne's best strengths (and arguably its most defining characteristic) is the game's story and atmosphere.  The game brings to a variety of locales, but not in the same sense that any of the previous three games did, especially the clusterfuck of design in Dark Souls II.  While you travel to a menagerie of different locales, they're much more thematically tight and consistent; there's no Lava Level, no Desert Level, no Ice Level, no Magical Forest Level, and so and and so forth.  You will traverse damp, unsettling and labyrinthine Victorian cities, complete with high towers, claustrophobicly narrow streets and dingy sewers; you'll traverse abandoned universities, dark forests and even unholy, nightmarish areas. 
*
*sp-sp-spoilers ahead, yo -- be warned!* *

The game's story has you, initially, coming to Yarnham as an afflicted Hunter, traversing the streets on the night of 'the Hunt.'  A ritualistic witch hunt to help purge the streets of werewolves, or those who would become them.  The atmosphere is always ripe; the game's tendency towards horrific and frightening, both in enemy design and level ambience is a tonal shift from even Dark Souls darkest moments.  

The game has you progress initially under the impression of a more... traditional Vampires and Werewolves story, certainly something you might find in a Castlevania game.  Comparisons to Van Helsing and Castlevania during the games reveal and pre-release disclosures were completely warranted.  

Where Bloodborne does so unbelievably well is in its general reveal and what you might call a slow burning plot twist.  As you progress through the game, collecting information from NPCs and your Doll Maiden (similar to Maiden in Black in Demon's Souls and the Emerald Herald in Dark Souls II), you begin to discover more and more about the world and the people in it.  Initially in the central Yarnham area, several NPCs can be talked to behind doors--a few of them important characters, but most involved as a kind of changing backdrop.  Initially they talk to you through sneers and jeers, either mocking your 'hunt' and the church who is responsible for it, or simply telling you to bugger off because you are an outsider.  As the game progresses the people of Yarnham slowly begin to unravel, sliding from intoxicated yelling, jeering and laughter to anger to fear to, in some cases, complete madness and eventually silence.  

Even as you begin to murder your way through the game's enemies and bosses, you gain Insight, a special kind of consumable in Bloodborne that acts similarly to Humanity; however, the more you consume (and carry with you), the more the world begins to reveal itself.  Certain enemies have different, more dangerous attacks; some begin to look different.   You will even begin to hear--really, I'm not shitting you--voices that whisper occasionally, spouting nonsense or something else.  **SPOILER** And as you amass more and more eventually you begin to see massive, repulsive looking monstrosities that sling to the buildings all over Yarnham.

Whereas the game starts you in Victorian London hunting werewolves, soon you are beginning to delve into madness; finding unholy abominations,  fighting in more and more unusual and unsettling locales with increasingly disturbing and alien bosses.  With each enemy and 'boss' you defeat, you gain more insight, and all the different secrets, items and NPCs you talk to give you more insight, in tried and true 'Souls' fashion, about the world and the story of which you are a part.  

Ultimately, without giving away too much, Bloodborne is a game that manages to (if you're not a little shit who looks up spoilers beforehand) twist the game around on you, and give us one of the best Lovecraft influenced games we've had in a long, long time.  It's not Lovecraft directly; it's far too violent, action packed and intense for a slow burner like most of Lovecraft's stories, but what it does is not only take liberally and effectively for its inspiration from Lovecraft's stories, but reveal them in a fantastically... well, Lovecraftian way.  A slow, unsettling and powerful burning plot twist that, despite what shitposters will tell you online, was a real surprise to anyone playing for the first time.   

All in all, Bloodborne is a culmination of not just its great combat and mechanics, but it's story and atmosphere.  I've always decried the Souls games being praised entirely or solely because of its difficulty, gameplay or PvP; they are fantastic at those as well, but the game's atmosphere, level design and storytelling are top notch and largely absent in AAA gaming.  What Bloodborne may lack in PvP or equipment numbers, it more than makes up for in atmosphere, even compared to Dark Souls and Demon's Souls.  In my opinion, Bloodborne has the best setting and storytelling in the series yet, and has some of the best designed levels we've seen thus far.

An absolute must for Souls fans, Lovecraft fans or people who just love really fucking good games.  Or, rather, really fucking good but rather dark and scary games.  It's probably not recommended for those who aren't fond of horror games.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 11, 2015)

*Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link (NES)* - 4/5


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dragon Ball Z - Super Goku Den - Totsugeki Hen ( SNES )
8/10. For music and gameplay.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 15, 2015)

Secret of Mana.

8/10

This game is a ton of fun, particularly when you get one or two people to play with you. I've played the game through to the credits twice now (ending makes me  so I usually just play to the final dungeon), and this time around my younger sister played with me.

SoM has very nice presentation with nice-looking sprites/environments, a good OST, and in general GREAT sound direction; spell sounds in particular are very memorable and fitting.  Combat, while not particularly deep or special, is fun, though it only really shines when you're playing with someone else.  Despite clearly missing a lot of content, the game has quite a bit to it, and it's only in retrospect that you realize just how much must have been planned for but was ultimately cut out of the game.  It's a terrible shame.

My two biggest complaints are the recycled bosses + some strange hit-boxes.  Hit-boxes are very odd in this game, imo, though it might just be that I suck or something.  Too many bosses are fought 2-3 times, which is kind of disappointing especially considering that Final Fantasy IV came out before SoM but had far more diversity in its bosses.  Oh, well.  Chaining spells could be argued to be a flaw in the gameplay but since you don't have to use it, I don't see the issue.

If SoM hadn't had a massive percentage of its content cut, it could have been the best game on the SNES.  It's still a very solid multiplayer action rpg.


----------



## Bass The Clever (Apr 15, 2015)

Game of Thrones 1,2,&3    8.5/10
I really am enjoying the story this game is telling. It could use some polish in some spots but nothing that makes me want to stop playing.


----------



## misi4444 (May 14, 2015)

Doors of silence, if you like horror games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

*Axiom Verge* - Very good game, excellent even. But the final boss is a shitty mess. The boss is so broken either you try to beat it by skill and get rekt or exploit the game and it becomes one shitty ass easy experience. Either way, it's a very weak send off for an otherwise amazing journey. The Metroidvania crowd should totally give this game a look though. 

*8/10*


----------



## Borch (May 20, 2015)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent. 8/10. Was very enjoyable.


----------



## Kamina (May 20, 2015)

Dark souls 2 on Xbox one.

9/10 - Frustrating as fuck but highly addictive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

*Life is Strange Episode 3* - While I feel the dialogue has dipped a bit. Story finally takes some serious twists and turns. Almost makes feel that there're no good endings.

*8/10*


----------



## Violence (May 24, 2015)

Five Nights At Freddy's 2 - 8/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

*Castlevania  Harmony of Dissonance* - Fun game. Lots of cool spells and the mobility it top notch. There are barely any annoying halts, which is perfect for a Metroidvania. Double layered castle is a cool unique concept. Music quality was low for a GBA game, but the tunes themselves were tight. One of the best Igavania handhelds I've played. Bosses were a bit meh though. 

*10/10 *


----------



## Byrd (May 24, 2015)

nba2k15 7.5/10

Horrible AI at times and crazy shit happening but its a fun game


----------



## kraufen (May 25, 2015)

Endless Dungeon

7/10


----------



## Camoball (May 25, 2015)

The Witcher - 8/10

This game has been sitting around in my library since forever, it's about time I finish it... I'm currently 59 hours in and just reached chapter 4. The combat is crappy and there are copy/paste npc's everywhere but it's a fun game. Can't wait to finally start on The Witcher 2 which has been sitting around for equally long. ~_~
Will eventually get The Witcher 3 as well, of course.


----------



## Monna (May 26, 2015)

Bayonetta 2

9.5/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



My only complaint is that the final boss wasn't nearly as cool as the one in the first game.


----------



## MightiestRooster (May 29, 2015)

Bloodborne 7.5/10

Very good game, but I'm only 5 bosses in and it's already starting to bore me because of how repetitive it is. 
There is just too little difference between the monsters (including bosses).


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2015)

AIKA - unrated (haven't played enough)

The glitches alone is making me decide against continuing.


----------



## Stein (Jun 20, 2015)

Brothers- A Tale of Two Sons. 8.5/10.

Geez man ;_;


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2015)

Finished *Army of Two The Devil's Cartel*.

It's a pretty solid 3rd person shooter. The cover system isn't as snappy as I'd like it to be, and the story wasn't too groundbreaking; but I wasn't expecting it to be. I'm just glad I got it for free/10.


----------



## Olympion (Jun 20, 2015)

*Splatoon* - *9/10
*
Brilliant concept almost perfectly executed, tons of fun and crazy addictive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2015)

*Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition* - *10/10*

DMC4 had everything I ever wanted from a hacknslash. DMC4SE has everything I never knew I wanted from the genre. 

*Splatoon* - *8/10*

Crazy fun new IP. Will be bumped to a 9 after playing all the new content.


----------



## PowerStone (Jul 1, 2015)

Jstars Victory Vs+ for the ps4

8.5/10

I love this game a bit too much. The fact that it involves anime has an impact.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 3, 2015)

Just started playing* MGR Revengeance.*

The first level...holy shit. A lot of awesome action, QTEs, cutscenes, and badass moves in the first 15 minutes./10


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 18, 2015)

*Ultimate NES Remix (Nintendo 3DS)* - 3/5


----------



## Kolby (Aug 20, 2015)

Need games for PS3(latest ones). Good story line preferably.

Also need similar Games in Steam like To The Moon


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 22, 2015)

*Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)* - 5/5


----------



## ? (Aug 23, 2015)

*Planescape: Torment* 9/10 will probably play again but fuck off Curst section.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Aug 24, 2015)

Rocket League 9/10

It would be 10/10 if it wasn't for the lag (which, after recent update is much less frequent than it used to be)

The game simply does right what most games nowadays don't: It's incredibly fun.


----------



## herczeg (Aug 25, 2015)

Ni no Kuni. 7/10.

I should really stop hyping myself for Level 5 games.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2015)

Finished *Metro 2033*. Pretty fun survival horror shooter. I really like the idea of having the golden rounds as ammo AND currency. I died so many times, though. Fuck amoeba. About to play the sequel/10

Finished *Metal Gear Rising Revengeance*. Fantastic ride. It was short, but fantastic/10


----------



## Cutthroat (Sep 1, 2015)

ESO, 7/10 - its getting there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2015)

*Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne* - *10/10*

Pretty everything I could ask for in a JRPG. Nice story, cool monsters/demons, and solid gameplay. I got the shit ending, didn't fight a final boss. So I looked up the endings and now I'll fight Kagutsuchi and Lucifer. Still I technically finished it, so I have no problem rating it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2015)

_Chrono Trigger_ - 10/10

_Steambot Chronicles_ - 7/10


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 6, 2015)

One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 9/10

I'm no One Piece fan but I always enjoy those brawl type games.
I discover the story with the game too.


----------



## Nintenders (Sep 6, 2015)

Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze - 10/10


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

*Shadowrun: Hong Kong* - I was hoping for some more length to it but overall one of the more well-written RPGs I've played. Very enjoyable, character artwork was (mostly) beautiful (long live queen Gobbet), and some of the characters are the best in any RPG ever (fucking RACTER man...)

*8/10*

*Killing Floor 2* - For being in early access/open beta still, just as enjoyable as I remember the first game being and just as frustrating. The Perks have more depth to them making each one more interesting to play, and more customizable characters (even though it's a first-person game) is a blast. Most of all though, the potential of what's to come considering just how much content Tripwire ended up pumping out for the first game leaves a lot to be experienced. Also, one of the LESS annoying online communities I've interacted with... god bless people that pick up your weapon when you die and give it back to you.

*8.5/10*


----------



## sadino (Oct 6, 2015)

Undertale (PC)
This damn game is just refreshing,first 10/10 a game received from me in a loooooong while
Anyone interested, plz avoid spoilers, even the gameplay deserves a first hand experience


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 7, 2015)

_Final Fantasy: A Realm Reborn_ -- 7/10 -- It's a good game, wonderfully designed (especially for an MMO), and is enjoyable, but there are some quirks that get me about the game (one in which you will sheath you're weapon while your in combat because a part of a quest has been completed). I'm still fairly early into it (and I don't have Heavensward), so this is subject to change.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 8, 2015)

*Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (PS3)* - 4/5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2015)

Killer is Dead.

Perhaps the best game out of Grasshoper Entertainment ever since Suda51 stopped directing games. It's the closest game to his past achievements that resembles the complete fucking insanity that was Killer7 or No More Heroes with the added bonus that it's actually pretty serviceable in terms of gameplay.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 8, 2015)

Tales of Zestiria (PC)

4.5/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2015)

YugiOh: Legacy of the Duelist (PS4)


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 27, 2015)

*Naruto Ninja Storm revolution:*  0.5/10   

(_I only played it because a cousin of mine had it_ )

would've been a 0/10 if it wasn't for Kiba's new awakening 2 headed wolf jutsu.


----------



## Mael (Nov 27, 2015)

Undertale - Cheap, easy to work game.  I rate it 8.0/10 mostly because while it's an awesome game it only gets the knock for visuals as it's simple and a throwback.  Aside from, that, it's very good regards to nightmare fuel and fourth-wall breaking and second only to Spec Ops: The Line in that regard.  Flowey is a breath of fresh air for the truly nightmarish.  I find people get too hyped over it the way they did Five Nights at Fuckface's and this is a must-have for the furry community.  Nevertheless, good job.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 15, 2016)

*Phantasy Star 4 (Sega Genesis/Mega Drive)* - 4/5

Completed it for the second time today.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 15, 2016)

Saints Row IV: Re-Elected

7/10 would've been an 8 but the Dominatrix DLC really gave off the vibe it was going to be apart of SR3.


----------



## ??? (Mar 6, 2016)

Undertale - 10/10


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

was gonna give Blue Dragon another go; loved it as a kid, but never completely beat it

changed my mind, though. the game looked great, it was relatively fun, and the presentation was gorgeous, but none of that could shake how aggressively mediocre the story and characters were


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 22, 2016)

*Mega Man (NES)* - 4/5


----------



## Camoball (Apr 23, 2016)

South Park The Stick of Truth, 8/10.

I've played it for about 5 hours now, it's quite a lot of fun actually.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2016)

_*Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Justice for All *- _6/10

Best Case: "Reunion, and Turnabout" [2-4] // Worst Case: "Turnabout Big Top" [2-3]

_*Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations* _- 8/10

Best Case: "Bridge to the Turnabout" [3-5] // Worst Case: "Recipe for Turnabout" [3-3]


----------



## Clutch (May 20, 2016)

_Transformers: Devastation_ *6.9/10
*
Great action and gameplay, but there is still a lot to be desired.


----------



## Divine Death (May 26, 2016)

*Shovel Knight (3DS) *- 5/5 shovels


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2016)

*Uncharted 4 - 8/10*
Very fun, very unchartedy. Same problems with U2-U3. Although we get some new stuff as well. Good send off for the series.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2016)

_Fallout 4_ - 6/10

I kind of want to give it a 6 because of how much of a step backwards it is for the series in a number of ways, but at the end of the day, it's still a fun game that... more or less succeeds at what it aims for. It just aimed for the wrong things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2016)

_Star Ocean: The Last Hope _- 4/10

I haven't finished it yet, but I doubt I'm going to at this rate. The characters are cliched and annoying as shit, the story isn't holding my attention at all, the facial animation (or lack thereof) is doll-like and off-putting, and the voice acting is just _awful_. As I expected, the combat is really fun (I love the new Blindside feature), but why the hell would they take away your ability to target enemies manually? 

The game has a lot of small details that I really like (cutscene summaries if you skip, mid-battle party swapping, etc.), but JRPGs are way too long for such terribly bad/mediocre storytelling and characters. Combat and pretty graphics aren't enough.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> _Star Ocean: The Last Hope _- 4/10
> 
> I haven't finished it yet, but I doubt I'm going to at this rate. The characters are cliched and annoying as shit, the story isn't holding my attention at all, the facial animation (or lack thereof) is doll-like and off-putting, and the voice acting is just _awful_. As I expected, the combat is really fun (I love the new Blindside feature), but why the hell would they take away your ability to target enemies manually?
> 
> The game has a lot of small details that I really like (cutscene summaries if you skip, mid-battle party swapping, etc.), but JRPGs are way too long for such terribly bad/mediocre storytelling and characters. Combat and pretty graphics aren't enough.



The characters annoy me to no end in this game, with Edge being the worst offender. He's like AC Cloud emo level. Good thing is, the PS3 version gets the japanese voices. But they're not any good either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 29, 2016)

*Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (PS3) *- B+

2 was better.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2016)

*Mirror's Edge: Catalyst* - 5/10

You can check out my review for it in the link in my sig. Basically a supreme disappointment - if you liked the first game, you'll probably get something out of this, but it feels like the only thing they fixed is same gameplay streamlining and the appearance and animations of characters. Voice acting and writing is far below even the first game, music is forgettable, and the game is just tiresome with the same time trial after time trial formula that it's clear they didn't actually try to do something "new" with it. I honestly can't even bring myself to finish the story - and I sat through _Life is Strange_.

*The Elder Scrolls Online* - 7/10

Much better now that they dropped the sub fee, and they fixed some things that I remember from the beta... but crafting is a pain and there doesn't seem to be as much freedom as the few Elder Scrolls games I played. But I guess if you have someone to play with it's cool, but I can't binge on this.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 3, 2016)

Zero Escape : Zero Time Dilemma 8/10

Fantastic game and story, the ending is a bit anticlimatic though.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2016)

*Saints Row IV - *7/10

I've never played any of the previous games, but this was a treat.

+ Loved the characters and the game's sense of humor (both the clever writing and _ton _of pop-culture references.)
+ Really satisfying action: the gun-play, the melee combat, the superpowers, etc.
+ Lot of mini-games, side-quests, accessories, and collectibles.
+ A lot of different meta game play experimentation.
- The superpowers were a _ton _of fun, but they break the game's sense of scale and balance really early.
- The aforementioned mini-games and side-quests don't have much replay value imo


----------



## trance (Jul 9, 2016)

*Dark Souls 3*

I'm a newcomer to the Souls series - just started playing about a month or so ago - so, having to adjust to Dark Souls' unique (for me) system and controls took a minute for me to get down but even in spite of my struggle with it, it's an incredibly beautiful and rewarding game.

One of its strongest points, imo, was the music. The various boss themes fit extremely well with each corresponding boss and ranges from ominous and eerie  at times to melodic. Even the opening menu music just gets you pumped and eagar to play.

In general, the bosses have been pretty enjoyable to fight and are satisfyingly difficult. They definitely require you to think before you act, which is another rewarding aspect of it's combat system. My favorites would have to be Dragonslayer Armour, Aldrich, the Abyss Watchers and the Nameless King.

PvP, while not the best, is a sure fire way to kill time and enjoy yourself. 

The various settings and backgrounds was very aesthetically pleasing and quite diverse - from a poisoned swamp to a vast dungeon to the grand architecture of Lothric castle. 

*Overall score: 9/10*


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2016)

Played Valkyria Chronicles for a few hours and I'm giving it a solid 9/10 right now.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2016)

*Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 FES *- 8/10

[e]

Actually, I gotta dock a point; AI-controlled party members was a major point of frustration. Such an easily avoidable thing, too.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2016)

*Devil May Cry - *7/10

Really fun hack-and-slash gameplay, but the camera screwed me over a couple times, and made a lot of the platforming insufferable. Story was distractedly bare-bones, too. Not that a deep story was really needed, but it was odd when a character would show up at the beginning of the game, only to disappear until the last 30-60 minutes and try to shove hours worth of character development into that time... really awkward.


----------



## Bishamon (Aug 25, 2016)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl*

I've been hearing about this game for years, and at around 2012 I gave it a quick shot and found myself uninterested just as fast, never finished it. Until now.

So I had heard that this series was basically the prime example of gamers making better games than developers and you needed to mod the shit out of the game to make it good but I actually played it without any mods at all (On my first run - My second run is modded, though mostly just fixes), and I found it surprisingly enjoyable. Everyone seems to think these games are like some kind of hardcore survivalist series when, at least this game in its vanilla form, really isn't at all - It's not _nearly_ as grueling as something as DayZ, hell not even Fallout New Vegas' hardcore mode - The game is just a sprawling open area where you can explore interesting, dark locations with some survivalism thrown in. And it that sense it really hits it out of the park - This has to be one of the best atmospheres of any game ever. Every location feels like it breaths, every location feels like somewhere that might have at one point been a good place to live, and the few that are forced to live in them are managing to get by only just.

For how fun it is to just move around and do stuff and the atmosphere alone this game gains a special place in my heart. It's a shame however that it really isn't perfect, not even close - On top of a multitude of bugs and fairly poor optimization (My framerate was stable but I kept chugging every couple of minutes), the game isn't particularly balanced for a game that supposedly prides itself on being half-RPG. Some guns are nearly useless (Namely all pistols, except the Desert Eagle), while other weapons are too inferior to weapons that you can obtain way earlier to be worth anything, while arguably the best assault rifle in the game can only be obtained in the last, point-of-no-return mission which is just stupid. The shooting in particular is very finnicky and it doesn't seem to be following its own rules very much, and the weapon accuracy makes it frustrating as hell before you obtain scopes, which makes the game much easier. Because of that, the first few hours of this game are really, really hard to get into because your weapons fucking suck, and it's hard to tell if you're hitting anything, even in close range. It's not until you reach roughly 1/3rd through the game's story that you reach a small town where you can find scopes for your weapons, which you'll want unless you're a complete massochist.

Most of these issues begun to disappear as I reached that point though and the atmosphere remained strong enough to keep pulling me back in as I continued to scavenge whatever I could find wherever I happened to be before going back to town, leaving some stuff back and eagerly going out again to do it all over. I found it all very absorbing, and in the end I didn't care about the flaws enough to let them ruine the experience (The last mission sucks though). I can't wait to play Call of Pripyat (Shame that Clear Sky is garbage).

I don't really do ratings but I'd probably give it a like an 8 out of 10 or something.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 27, 2016)

SUPER ROBOT WARS OG: The Moon Dwellers ( Asia English Version )

Love this game. Even though the translation is very literal, you can easily understand what's going on. The tutorial mode is very welcome for the series newcomers, and to that effect it adds a "Beginner Mode", which locks the game in normal mode, even if you pick enough SR Points, and every SR points give you additional money.

The Story picks up after 2nd OG and Dark Prison, after Gan Eden shot its Mega Beam of Doom to the moon, the Fury awakens.
The leader of their knight picks the Royal Mecha, Granteed and runs away. From that you can choose two routes, Touya's and Cavilna's.
Old favorite characters returns, Sanger Zonvolt, Kyosuke Nanbu, Ryusei Date, Latooni, Haken Browning and Elza ... Rätsel Feinschmecker ( No more, no less ).

The Steel Battle Squad will have a lot to deal with with the Fury, the Gadisword and Desertors of the Zuvorg Alliance.
But nothing that can't be solved with Buster Cannons, Gravity Holes and Oversized Swords !
There are a few change here and there in gameplay ( a few nerfs and buffs. ) but nothing drastic.

The game is shorter than 2nd OG ( Mainly because 2nd OG added the EX scenario. )
8/10. The roster is better than 2nd OG but I liked its story better.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 14, 2016)

Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch on the PS3

9/10

The battle system needs a lot of refining but other than that, it's everything I expected from a Studio Ghibli like game. Everything from the story, the animation, and the music.


It's almost my first 100% Trophy collected game on the PS3!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2016)

*King of Fighters XIV* - *9/10* _(played offline)_

Spent enough time on this and it really captures the magic of the good old days of KOF. Don't remember the last time I had this much fun playing with my friend for hours and just lose track of the time. Really solid entry; gameplay is tight, mechanics works, and the music is fantastic. The art direction could have used a little more polish, but it's nothing too game breaking. If you're missing some KOF in your life, this might be what you're looking for. I didn't play online, so I can't say anything about the netcode or if online works. But if you have the group to play, it wont be much of an issue regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Camoball (Sep 24, 2016)

Witcher 3 - 11/10

It took me 83 hours to beat the first one and 58 hours to beat the second. Currently 70 hours into the third one and I'm still far from done, let alone started on the dlc's. Currently messing around in Novigrad. Recently met with Triss and am now looking for Dandelion. I've spent more time running around doing sidequests/contracts and looking for gwent players (this minigame is addicting and I can not lie) tho. I feel like I could play this game forever tbh. The story, including for the sidequests and contracts, is really well done. When even a simple contract to solve a monster problem can make you stop and thing about a choice, you know the devs did a great job. The only thing I don't like is knowing the game will end at some point.

Great job, CD Project Red. I knew you guys had potential when I played the original Witcher. The game was a bit rough around the edges and the combat needed an overhaul, but the game was a lot of fun still thanks to the story and characters and everything. The Witcher 2 improved upon it greatly and now we have this gem. They've come a long way no doubt and I can't wait to see what they do with Cyberpunk 2077. I don't expect that game to be out for at least a few years, maybe 2020 at earliest, but that's fine I'll gladly wait.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 25, 2016)

Been playing *Apollo Justice Ace Attorney*

It has been years since I've finished the 3rd game, so I really miss the convoluted scenarios and quirky and endearing characters (I'm lookin at you, Wright and Ema)./10


----------



## Itachі (Oct 3, 2016)

*Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain - 8/10
*
Absolutely amazing gameplay but the story was completely lackluster. The game didn't have the same feel of the previous titles in the series and just felt barren, it lost much of the Kojima charm. What little story there was instead consisted of awkward cutscenes of Venom staring at people and boring drivel regarding parasites. Horrible pacing, lack of iconic boss fights and a mostly emplty feel to the game make it a less than stellar Metal Gear game. The game world also feels barren and the open world only really serves to act as a buffer between enemy outposts/bases and to allow you to infiltrate bases in different ways. Kojima got so much backlash for the cutscenes in MGS4 but in this game he went the opposite direction and almost stripped the game of story. Listening to tapes is shit since you have to listen to them in the helicopter, if you don't then you'll be constantly interrupted by codec during gameplay. It baffles me why the designers made the story seem like an almost separate part of the game. Maybe it was Kojima's purpose to make us feel the 'Phantom Pain' but it's still not nearly as satisfying as it should have been. The trailers got me skeptical about the gameplay but confident in the story. How wrong I was.The trailers promised a deeply personal tale of revenge and transformation, we got jack shit.

I only rate it so highly because the gameplay of this title blows most games out of the park. It lacks the charm that the other games had but it more than makes up for it in its gameplay, I've put in over 100 hours so far and I might put in 100 more. That being said, if there was a middle ground between gameplay and story I would have enjoyed it much more. MGS3 had great gameplay and a solid, hard hitting story. I bought MGSV because I'm invested in the story of MGS. I love the gameplay that the titles offer but I'd be lying if I said I didn't love the story and the characters. MGS3 was an excellent blend of story and gameplay, MGS4 had too much shitty fanservice and too little decent gameplay and MGS5 had amazing gameplay with a completely lackluster story. I can't help but feel that Kojima made the same mistake that he did with MGS4, only that he chose the gameplay instead of the story this time.This is still a Metal Gear game so it's been made with a great amount of care and attention to detail, it's just mostly been poured directly into the gameplay instead.
*

*


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2016)

Xenoblade Chronicles X

2/10.

And that 2 only came from the beautiful graphics.

The fighting mechanic is an absolutely wreck, IMO. Not a fan of it at all. Never been more disappointed :/

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## whatsausername (Dec 28, 2016)

7/10 for evil within. was very uncomfortable throughout the game which means it did its job as a survival horror game. but i did get pretty frustrated with it in the middle and never got a chance to beat the game. main complaint was that it got harder to find ammo and supplies so my character died alot during times where there wasn't anything i could do.


----------



## Biothrang (Jan 1, 2017)

Smash Bros. Wii U 9/10 

It's the best worst cheat fair fighting game I've played. I fucking hate it and love it 

Mario Kart 8 1/10

I hate Mario Kart because I suck at it


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 2, 2017)

*Ori and the Blind Forest.
*
I don't think I have ever been extremely emotional after playing the game since watching Inside Out last year. I'm absolutely stunned just how gorgeous and amazing this game is.

A solid 9/10. Only complaint is the shitty save system, but other than that, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 2, 2017)

Skyrim Elder Scrolls: 10/10 

I just bought it and I'm new to the entire game, but I absolutely love it so far. I'm a huge fan of rpg games but mainly tend to only gravitate towards the Japanese style animation games such as Final Fantasy but the newest FF had mediocre reviews and my boyfriend suggested Skyrim and while it took some time getting used to, it's literally everything I could ask for in a RPG game. 

My rating again is probably because I'm new to the game so I didn't have much expectations for it as opposed to someone more familiar with the games. Never the less it's a fun game, I've already invested hours into it and it reminds me of Runescape minus all the having to pay irl money for things. Also I feel like I'm missing out a bit when I hear about all these cool mods on the PC version as opposed to the PS4 but it's still an amazing game ragardless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Currently playing Salt and Sanctuary

A solid 9 so far, but the lack of direction can hurt my enjoyment sometimes. I get that it's part-metroidvania, but I don't like exploring as much in this one due to fear of dying. 

note: Never played the souls games. 




"Shion" said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles X
> 
> 2/10.
> 
> ...



Been there. I knew about the combat, I just didn't know it would turn me off so much.


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2017)

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided

9/10

Poor reviews made me think the game was crap but its actually pretty fun. I love going everywhere and exploring/looting. Unfortunately only one proper city is not enough, the ending was also pretty rushed and the game as a whole seems to heavily favor stealth playstyle(you can always go quicker when you are stealthing instead of fighting and therefore complete more quests in time, lame). Anyway, still great.

Rise of Tomb Rider

8/10

A solid Far Cry ripoff. I like the playstyle but the great reviews lied to me. It is nothing  special. The story is generic, the characters are generic, Lara's voice is annoying(I bet if the main character was a man he wouldn't moan this much) and the game loves to use the same layout over and over and over again(lol respawning enemies and things you need to reach a certain point in the main story to get). Fun puzzles though and there is always something to do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Currently playing Salt and Sanctuary
> 
> A solid 9 so far, but the lack of direction can hurt my enjoyment sometimes. I get that it's part-metroidvania, but I don't like exploring as much in this one due to fear of dying.
> 
> note: Never played the souls games.



Bumping this up to a 10. Exploration aint as bad when you know what you're doing.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2017)

Finally played and finished Bayonetta.

It's easily one of the best games I've ever played. The fast and somewhat challenging gameplay, the pacing, the ultra-catchy music, and Bayonetta as an awesome character and sex symbol are all incredible./10

I can't wait for that Bayo 2 port.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 11, 2017)

legend of heroes trails of cold steel 2-10/10

one of the best games on ps3 period


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2017)

Nioh - 10/10

Cool vidya. If you like Soulsbourne this is a must buy. If not, this might be your entry into the sub-genre.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2017)

Playing Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies.

The only thing that's pissing me off is how slow the text speed is. Not only that, but you're forced to sit through the text popping up. It's just like the Investigations spin off. Other than that, I'm digging it. I'm still trying to finish the first case/10

edit: da pho! Now pressing the B button can fast forward the audio. I swear that I've been pressing it instead of A. Weird. Now, I'm not mad anymore!


----------



## Ignition (Mar 5, 2017)

Touhou - Legacy of Lunatic Kingdom

Game is downright insane but I enjoyed it a lot. The OST is dayum


9/10

Ace attorney - Spirit of Justice

Didn't enjoy it as much as the other games. It had some plot holes and the prosecutor Nahyuta was absolutely despictable. He didn't deliver the same feeling I had for Edgeworth or Blackquill, he was downright rude for no particular reason in every case. 

6/10


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts 2.8

7/10

I hadn't realized just how broken Flowmotion could be in Dream Drop Distance. Same with spells like Balloon. But still, it's a lot of fun, and the Dream Eaters aren't a bad addition. I mean, their AI is totally unhelpful in combat, and it's annoying how you have to have certain ones in your party to activate vital abilities, but hey, they're cute and fun to collect. Story gets even more convoluted with time travel thrown in, as well as a new batch of Xehanorts, but I've always been charmed by the series's saccharine and labyrinthine story. Oh, and the replay value is pretty non-existent; it's hard to feel motivated to replay this after beating the main story.

0.2 was gorgeous, and played swell. Aqua's a bit floaty, but still enjoyable. The story is paper thin, but this is a glorified demo for KH3, and in that sense, it does its job very well.

Back Cover was kinda lame. Great CG I guess, but the writing was weak, the drama contrived, and the setting doesn't do much for me because I hate Unchained X, and the Age of Fairytales continues to feel anticlimactic.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2017)

Trails in the Sky 10/10

Classic story and character heavy JRPG. Great soundtrack, decent turn based battle system, meaningful side quests, top quality world building. It's good enough to make Final Fantasy at its best look bad. 

There's no grinding because their experience system prevents it. Battles are unique in the sense that you're often not powerful enough to survive more than 3 or 4 regular enemy hits, you need to make use of status effects and clever positioning to survive.
Going on the defensive is actually pretty scary because it's pretty difficult to come back once you've messed up. 

Turn order also plays a big role in combat and you're given various ways to manipulate it.


----------



## Yak (Mar 6, 2017)

For Honor - 5/10

(I am two weeks in.)

First off, I still commend Ubisoft for even trying this. I really like the game principle as a whole, the combat system is on one hand very intuitive on the other really hard to master completely and depending on how you wanna play this you can focus on typical multiplayer activities known from other online multiplayer shooters or you go and duel with your next man in a battle of wit and skill, where item boni don't matter. That's not for casuals though.

The graphics are very good and detailed, the combat animations, various character gimmicks like special effects (flame, lighting, darkness) and the many many character customization options make it a real looker and generally a fun gaming experience.

The game has a storymode which is rather superficial and boring (at least the narration and main characters are all badass albeit rather generic) most of the time and even on hardest difficulty almost a walk in the park for people who have spent some hours in the multiplayer game modes, save for some tricky passages and boss fights. 

Now to the downside. This game currently suffers from some very heavy technical difficulties, mostly in terms of connectivity (lags, crashes, freezes, overall unavailability of certain play modes), some bugs, character imbalancing problems - although those are common for these types fo games - and exploits from players who grind for gear (this is only a concern for people who don't focus on dueling 1 vs 1 ). On top of that, the developers need to be hard pressed to come up with community events, new play styles, new maps, etc. Otherwise this game can become relatively stale soon since there is not much to do other than leveling for customizations/gear or improving your skill in duels.

Unless the major technical issues are fixed this game will have a hard time staying alive and kicking for long. Which is a true shame because there is a diamond in the rough here waiting to be polished by its own creators.

I hope they can fix the afforementioned issues, and soon. Right now the game is very unplayable for me due to lags and connection issues. If they fix everything, I'll go back to it and even consider the season pass because it is a lot of fun to kick ass with this game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yakuza 0

For the first game of the series on PS4, Yakuza 0 gets almost a perfect score.

Less playable characters than Yakuza 5 but more variety in the gameplay. 3 fighting styles per characters and a hidden 4th fighting style for each character. The game puts a solid 1080p / 60fps with very rare drops. Solid Japanese voice acting.
The Count around 100 hours + to finish the game 100%, with all sidequests, minigames & such.
The story is amasing, its starts before Yakuza 1 so it's perfect for newcomers of the series.
It gets really serious and dramatic during the main "Crime Drama" story and completely batshit insane during sidequests.
You go fighting for you life after getting ambushed in the sewers to teaching a Dominatrix to do her job and buy a porn magazine for a kid in the span of 15mn, I'm not even kidding. Then you hire a chicken (Named "Nuggets" )in your Real Estate Agency.
You can play Genuine Arcade games like Outrun, Fantasy Zone, Super Hang-on & Space Harrier in Classic Sega Arcades.

9/10 for this game who might be my favorite game of 2017 already.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2017)

Batman: The Telltale Series (Season 1)

5/10

The rating is an attempt at objectivity, because the Telltale games are guilty pleasures that I tend to enjoy in spite of their shortcomings. Even compared to the other Telltale games I've played, this one feels even more limited in how it lets you influence the story. This is also true on a meta level imo; Batman's too big of a character for a lot of the crossroads in the story to carry weight. Why should I save Harvey Dent over this character? It's not like there's any chance that Dent _won't _become Two Face. Or that Gordon won't end up liking the Batman enough to build a signal atop the GCPD station. Oh, and as well choreographed as the action can be, the fight scenes lose their zeal when 75% of the time Batman will pull off sick combos regardless of how well you hit the button inputs.

Dunno if I'd play a Season 2. If Dick Grayson is in it, I almost definitely will, though.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2017)

Playing Titanfall 2.

I'm having a ton of fun with it. The movement and controls feel so damn smooth and good. The campaign is also pretty decent. There are some really cool moments and set pieces. I think I'm almost finished with it, so I'll be focusing on multiplayer soon. I did play a couple matches, but I was heartbroken to see that only less than 3000 players are playing it. EA really did fuck up Titanfall 2. It's easily one of the best shooters of last year./10

Also started Deus Ex: Human Revolution.

I didn't get too far; I'm still on the first mission after the small prologue. I'm getting back in the habit of searching every single nook and cranny and looting every single enemy. It's not healthy, but I can't help it. I even spent around 30 minutes talking to all the NPCs in the lobby and interacting with the environment. I'm digging it, though./10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2017)

*Horizon Zero Dawn - 9/10*

Really enjoyed the combat and pretty world. Only two things that I didn't care for:
- Didn't care for the NPCs. Like meh, devs tried to make them seem interesting but I just skipped through the dialogue except when it's something about the ancient ones or the machines themselves.
- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sequel bait ending is sequel bait. I'm interested in Hades' "masters", especially since Faro's fate is unknown. But shoulda passed on that post-credits scene and let this be its own game and story. And then use that scene as a teaser trailer for the second game




But yeah overall, very fun. Normal is easy and it can get repetitive if you just do the side quests and leave the cauldrons and main missions for later, but both of those things are manageable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 17, 2017)

MOBA League of legends - 8/10 
> the gameplay and outplay potentials are pretty good but the balance is a bit off some patches.

MMORPG Perfect world (private servers) - 7/10 
> alot of pk and pretty fun but can get repetitive.


----------



## Koichi (Mar 26, 2017)

Black Desert Online.
*7/10.
*
Great game with friends and many stuff to explore into. Maybe a little unbalanced in the PvP area but overall is a fun game!


----------



## Gin (Mar 26, 2017)

horizon: zero dawn

just completed it a few hours ago, pretty much perfect in every area - the gameplay's probably the most fun gaming experience i've ever had, the main narrative starts off as something most wouldn't care to invest in, but evolves into a complex, compelling, and masterfully crafted piece of storytelling by the final few arcs, and the side quests/collectible hunting never got boring for me, mostly i guess due to the combat being so fucking fun

a legit 10/10

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda:  7/10.

Not done yet.  But I feel comfortable enough to rate it.  I don't see my opinion changing much.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 8, 2017)

Metro Redux - 8/10

Nice setting,story,graphics,characters


----------



## Yak (Apr 8, 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda - 7.5/10


I came in contact with the Mass Effect universe some eight years ago or something, instantly became a fan. I grew up with sci-fi, robotic fiction, Star Trek and the like. The fact that the ME universe combined the action of a shooter with role play aspects, exploration, understanding and diplomatic as well as research aspects of alien worlds and races was a stimulating gold mine for my imagination and sci-fi thirst.

The first trilogy concluded, left me with a hunger for more a melancholic emptiness. I was very sceptical if this new game could even fit into the ME verse as I knew it. After playing, I am convinced now it absolutely does.



*Spoiler*: _long review_ 



Let's get the bad parts out of the way, right here and now. There is so much unnecessary dumb shit in this game that could have been avoided simply with more development time. And hiring some people who knew how to animate human faces. Because most of the painfully straining facial acrobatics are pulled by human characters or those with a human face. Most others are strangely fine or at least tolerable. This makes some of the more critical cut-scenes in the game involuntarily comical or cringy and general dialogue often stiff and awkward.

Then there is bugs, retarded clipping issues, stuff and people disappearing. General nonsense like this is just plain annoying. Also visual efficiency management needs a patch or two. Having to go through the landing and lift-off sequence is sure beautiful the first three times, same as for exploring the beautiful 3D planetary map. But after 30 times with no option to skip it it becomes HELL. Fuck this shit. Same with constant vocal environmental condition updates. I DON'T CARE I HAVE EYES. Crap like these technical issues take almost a third of overall enjoyment out of the game, sadly.

People who care a lot about the shooter aspects of the game will be happy to know that the combat is very fluent and offers many different options to go about, the verticality of the jet pack is a really awesome touch to it all. Only three abilities is however way too little to choose from, five would have been much better and would have offered more amazing combinations. I didn't really try the multiplayer much, can't comment on how the missions play, I never cared bout this in any of the ME games.

Map and level design is beautiful however the explorable planets feel a lot like the areas in DA: I in terms of size and effective use. They are however also a step up from the tube-like levels you had in the original trilogy OR the vast and mostly empty explorable regions you could cover with the Mako. Which was often very tedious and boring. This game unites the two to a much better option although they could have filled those maps with more intelligent stuff instead of just another kett or remnant camp with crap to shoot at.

Biggest part of the review is reserved for the story, which is in my opinion not badly written at all. We are off to a clumsy start imo, which sets us up for some drama in the prologue at a neckbreaker pace we can hardly muster to follow - mostly because we don't have any attachment build to these characters - our father included - yet. We simply can't care unless we immerse very quickly and have enough imagination to be empathic about what's coming. From here on out, Ryder is more or less fumbling his way through the game with a steady climb in the success curve.

Ryder himself (in my case, male) is a chapter for himself, can't cover it all. If you expect another Shepard-like, you'll set yourself up for disappointment. He is not like him and deserves not to be. He is his own character and the way his family is tied into the game's story adds a completely different layer of depth and exposure Shepard never had. Ryder has a different personality, he is more of the oddball and joker in alot of situations, sometimes even a bit mismatched, depending on them, but that deosn't mean he can't be just as badass as Shep. He totally can. There are plenty of moments where you have that choice.

The squad you have is imo also pretty good but once again, I sadly find the human part of the crew utterly boring. Liam not so much, he is quite the bro if you let him but Cora? Don't care about your shit. Drack, Vetra (waifu <3) and even pilot Kallo are awesome. The asari doc is a bit annoying at times but I am cool with her. Peebee is not quite as much like Sera from DA:I as I imagined but I feel like I have a highschooler on board, not a centuries old Asari researcher/adventurer. Mostly she is annoying for being such a forced drama queen and detach-ling among what is otherwise a coherent team. I know its intended but it ain't my style. Didn't like her much (but she has her good moments). Absolutely best addition is in my opinion Jaal. Not only is he the new guy, the depth and emotional spectrum this character has as well as involvement in the story - due to being at home in Andromeda - is just amazing. His voice actor does a good job narrating him as well. I love him. Great guy.

The others don't come short, the individual character missions and interactions through the game in general offer much more insight in their personalities and motivations, some with very very touching moments. If you find any of this boring, I gotta wonder how emotionally numbed you gotta be to have nothing reach you anymore.

Not gonna say too much about the plot here but the antagonist(s) are interesting enough for the majority of the game. They feel like a threat although some general similarities to the Reapers as the "big bad" are noticeable here, too. Whether that is intentional or not remains to be seen in the future. The endgame picks up pace and excitement once again and imo concludes in a satisfactory finale, the aftermath leaving us with enough teasers about potential DLCs or the sequel games since there are several very intriguing plot points still left unconcluded and I just HAVE TO KNOW what's all behind this. The only let-down to this is the final fight(s) in the endgame mission which are kinda lacking because they offer nothing new and feel rather repetitive.

As it stands it is individually NOT worse than any of the three previous games and comparing it to the whole trilogy is simply not fair to begin with. If they give the next game more development time, work on the bugs, get someone who can into FACES and continue to amp up the story a bit more, we will have a promising future. This is a Mass Effect, like it or not and it is a good one. It does however still have room for much more improvement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2017)

*Garou: Mark of the Wolves* - *10/10*

Never played this until before 2 days ago. And it's already a contender for my favorite fighter period. Where was this all my life? Music is great, animations are perfect, gameplay is fast and solid. And I'm in love with the cast. Need to see more of Butt, Gato, and Jenet.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 12, 2017)

Battlefield 4 I'll give it a 10, great multiplayer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2017)

*Nier Automata - 10/10*

Has some issues, especially on the PC. But the game is fun, and has a good story that it makes up for any issue. Another 10. Dis year is immense.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 15, 2017)

Civilization V plus DLC content I'd give it a 9.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2017)

Persona 5 is a JRPG.  It deserves a 9/10.  There really isn't a lot of room for improvement as far as this genre is concerned.


----------



## Xel (Apr 15, 2017)

Nier Automata: ohlookanewwaifu/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 22, 2017)

Shovel Knight - Specter of Torment DLC. Solid 9.5/10

Unlike Plague of Shadows, SoT is essentially a prequel of the series and it's renovated a lot. Really fun and challenging game.
My only complaint is that Specter Knight is a bit difficult to use, and a simple mistake could cost you a bunch of money loss via death.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 29, 2017)

*Uncharted: Golden Abyss (PS Vita) *- 3/5


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 30, 2017)

Persona 5 - 9/10


----------



## MCTDread (May 2, 2017)

Old School Rainbow Six Vegas. 10/10

Playing the Terrorist Missions with my cousins and its hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 3, 2017)

Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor Edge.

Really liked the game and like it better than DmC. Some unfair bosses, but other than that it ends top notch.

8/10


----------



## Darkmatter (May 5, 2017)

Megaman Battle Network 2. *7/10*

Great gameplay, Meh story. Also, one of the mission is way too fucking tedious and time consuming (it has a lot of backtracking).


----------



## kluang (May 9, 2017)

Horizon Zero Dawn

9/10


----------



## Yak (Jun 8, 2017)

The Surge

6.5/10



*Spoiler*: _Tl;dr review_ 




The Surge is another one of these Souls-like games; or maybe not quite? There are plenty of similarities, but also differences to the structuring of the game and the actual gameplay. But let's start at the beginning.

To have a general idea of what game and which setting you are playing, I'll start with the world-built. 


*Spoiler*: _game prologue_ 



The Surge plays in the not so distant future. Overpopulation, the exhaustion of resources as well as global polution have put our planet into a crisis. The global player Creo, perhaps THE image of a green company, intends to save the planet by healing its atmosphere, bring plant life back, help humans overcome peril and desease. All of this is transported by PR messages that are hip and stylish, very optimistic and seemingly transparent. They even have their token hipster journalist vouching for Creo. Their most well-known project is called "Resolve", a rocket launch program that transports a chemical substance into the atmosphere which is supposed to fix the ozone layer and repopulate green life on earth.  You, the playable character, are Warren, a Creo fan. You are not necessarily into it for the idea of preserving humanity, you have the simple issue of being disabled and being bound to a wheelchair and signing up with Creo as a worker will give you one of their Exo-Rigs for free; mechanical rigs installed to your body and operated via a brain network link. You will walk again.

And this is how it starts out; Warren signs up with Creo, arrives at their facility, enters job subscription and is guided to the Exo-Rig installment surgery. Where - just as the surgery is about to begin - there is a flickering power-outage messing with the all-automated systems. The surgeon computer recognizes the patient as sedated, which you totally are NOT, and begins the surgery. It's quite graphic seeing how all these metal parts are drilled into Warren and into his brain while fully concious. But not concious for long. Warren blacks out.

You awake outside, in a desert-like area littered with trash and materials - a rocket scrap yard. You don't know how much time has passed since you blacked out but you also have bigger problems than that since a robot drone is trying to dismantle you, taking you for dead and wants to start recycling of your Exo-Rig. You fend it off and figure that you can suddenly walk again! That's about the only good news tho since from here on out, Warren has to figure out what the fuck even happened to bring him here, why something is so obviously going wrong with Creo right now and how to stop it.




Past that, the game only tells you its story in bits and pieces, much like a Dark Souls game. You have to walk through this world carefully if you wanna catch all the hints and glimpses, you have collect snippets of audio recordings which tell you that a lot of shit has been going on with Creo behind the scenes and it ain't pretty.


*Spoiler*: _gameplay_ 



The gameplay is also very similar to the Souls series but with the difference that you don't have light and heavy attacks, only horizontal and vertical ones. What is also different is the nifty function of locking on to target areas like limbs, torso and head of all humanoid enemies and with the established attack system, your rig builds up energy with every hit until you can literally "saw" off said body parts. Which you then can use for armor schematics (first time you do that) or for recycling of specific parts you require to level up your armor. You acquire weapons in the same fashion by cutting off the weapon arm of the enemy. 

You have three different classes of armor with their respective meanings of light, medium and heavy as well as single-handed weapons, single-handed heavy (rig-fixed) weapons, dual wielding (rig-fixed) weapons and two-handed heavy weapons. Armor sets grant unique boni, weapons have different attack patterns, speeds and charged attacks. You later also acquire a flying drone which can be used to attack from afar or distract enemies with various functions or to overcharge doors you cannot reach in person. Overcharging is a function of your Exo Rig; it's powered with core energy and the higher the core energy the higher the circuit level you can fry with it. In order to level core energy of your rig you need scrap metal which you can find as items, by scrapping duplicate mods or by what enemies automatically reward you with upon defeat - much like the soul farming in Dark Souls.

You can also mod your Exo-Rig with fixed and free assembly mods. The fixed ones have to be installed at a med-bay of which you find several throughout the game and where you do all your leveling and upgrading and stuff. The mods also grant boni and special abilities such as item detection or immunity to poison gasses and so on. 

The combat is - depending on your play style - very swift and the attack feedback imo is really solid. The "execution" animations for when you cut off body parts for scrapping are unique depending on the weapon and look very very savage. Blocking is less important than dodging (much like in Souls) and of course every action you do consumes stamina. If you are out, you cannot run (only walk) and cannot attack. Gives the whole gameplay - despite its otherwise sterile factory setting - a really desperate do-or-die feeling. I would recommend playing this with a gamepad since it's hell with mouse and keyboard imo. 




The game's world does look very good graphics-wise but it is mostly covering different areas of a huge huge factory complex. So no fantasy-like stuff like floating rocks, lighting in the sky or dragons that soar the heavens. It all feels very down to earth but that also has its appeal - because even most of the weapons and armor as well as enemies, robots and human alike, are designed in such a fashion that they are coherent with their environment. You are not fighting "armed" enemies in the traditional sense, you are fighting corrupted machinery and people with gear that is intended to do construction and building work or whatever you do in a factory. Some of the weapons and rigs have really nice light effects and the world in general is very atmospheric, from a dusty, gritty or greasy factory feel with all its steel and concrete to really creepy and barely lit areas like abandoned bio labs or maintenance tunnels. The soundtrack also reflects that very well.

A highlight are the bosses in the game. There are sadly only five of them and I must say, the majority of them wasn't even very hard. So that's both a plus and a minus at the same time; I wish there had been a whole lot more. But the bosses themselves look fairly intimidating and have very cool means of attacking you. In much the same fashion, the overall variety of regular enemies in this game is not bad but could be higher. It might be limited due to the strict setting of the world though.



Overall, I was pleased with this game. The factory complex is huge and winds down to all kind of areas and you always find and unlock shortcuts which loop you back to the central point of every sub-area, your med bay. You encounter plenty of enemies and hazards with different behavior, different armor and weapons so at times that can be a challenge. You have a great variety for your own character builds and how you want to fight (except there is no mid to long-distance approach, it is clearly fashioned for close combat even though some enemies have projectiles. Might be a minus depending on your preferences). The boss designs are cool but largely they are too easy and there are too few. Soundtrack and graphics are great. The story snippets are actually very interesting if you go about to search for the story of Creo and they reveal some really nasty and shocking crap. The ending is a very short and cryptic animation which leaves much to guess work.

Imo, a good game, not too long, world setting feels fairly original but the replay value isn't that high since its not all that challenging. Once you get the general idea behind the story there also is fairly few new stuff to discover. You can speculate on a lot of things but not nearly as much as with the Dark Souls verse. Dialogue and voice acting is rather forgettable and crappy, much like it was in Lords of the Fallen. A bit too few side quests, could have done more with those.

The Surge still is vastly superior to Lords of the Fallen as a game. Whether you like the industrial setting or not is up to you but it does a lot of stuff better than their previous Souls-like did. Imo it would even warrant a continuation story, there is enough unsolved or untold stuff to make it happen, provided they put interest and effort into it. Very fun game to play to kill some hours of time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jessica (Jun 8, 2017)

Friends made me play Paladins  because I told them I played Overwatch and liked it. They said it's kind of the same thing. It is, but worse. I didn't like it very much. I guess 4/10.


----------



## trance (Jun 17, 2017)

*Portal Knights*- 8/10

a fun, rewarding rpg with several similarities to Minecraft/Terraria along with a straightforward class and skill system and a plethora of different weapons and armor to choose from

also, the combat system gives me a Zelda-esque vibe, which I can definitely appreciate

one of its flaws is its tendency to crash while co oping and some of the high end bosses seem to be straight out of Dark Souls in terms of how brutal and unforgiving they can be if you fuck up even slightly

also, once you hit the cap (level 30) and have your endgame gear, there's very little purpose to keep playing outside of continuing to explore/fighting bosses but ya need a certain item to fight bosses (and good luck farming those)


----------



## Shiki (Jun 17, 2017)

Streets of Rage 10/10

Still one of the best games ever and nostalgia overload.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rios (Jun 17, 2017)

Dishonored 2

10/10

It does exactly what it is supposed to do. The first game was already an instant classic, the second one plays it safe by delivering more of the excellence.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 17, 2017)

Borderlands 2 (again )

11/10
Can't stop now, I'm 1200 hours deep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 21, 2017)

*Final Fight (Arcade) *- 3/5

Certainly no Streets of Rage 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jun 22, 2017)

*BioShock: Infinite*- 10/10

has that BioShock gameplay style but obvs, it's got quite a lot of contrasting features from the first two games, which is quite refreshing

didn't quite like it as much as the first one but still a great game


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2017)

The King of Fighter XIV : 
9/10.

1 point removed because of the graphics.
Other than that, it's pretty much perfect. Excellent gameplay, fast, technical ...


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 22, 2017)

*Space Harrier (Arcade/3DS) *- 5/5


----------



## JoJo (Jun 22, 2017)

League of Legends - 10/10

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 3, 2017)

Currently playing *Super Mario Galaxy*.

This is a fantastic game. The sheer variety of the galaxies and the level design are great. I love how hard and frustrating this game can be and how easy some levels are to get the stars. Some literally take seconds. The Lumas are also very very cute. I love shooting Star Bits at them! The only problem I have with the game are the motion controls and the parts of the game that require you to use them (wave racing with the manta ray and balancing on the ball). They fuckin suck, and it's frustrating at times./10


----------



## Xel (Jul 5, 2017)

Tales from the Borderlands (bought it on sale on a whim) - 8/10, I'm not actually a fan of Telltale's, ahem, format, but I enjoyed this one quite a lot. The last battle managed to be epic despite being just QTEs. My only major complaint is the lack of Maya


----------



## trance (Jul 6, 2017)

*A Link to the Past*- 9/10


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 10, 2017)

Finished *Super Mario Galaxy*.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I shed a tear when my Luma comrade sacrificed itself in the end. I did not expect that to happenn.




--

Also finished *VA-11 Hall-A Cyberpunk Bartender Action*

I usually don't play VN-style games like these unless you count the Ace Attorney games. But man, did I enjoy this game. I was totally immersed and convinced of the world and its interesting characters that live in it. It has a lot of internet and meme-y jokes, but it doesn't go overboard to make you feel like it's some overly self-aware Indie game. I was really sad when I finished it. I was expecting to learn everything about everything and everyone by the end, but that wasn't the case. But I guess that's how it's supposed to be (unless you play through it again), and I'm okay with that.


----------



## NW (Jul 12, 2017)

Sly 3 : Honor Among Thieves

8/10


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 14, 2017)

Persona 3 Portable. 

(I know it's practically ancient but I don't have the cash for newer stuff atm lol) 

9.8/10 

I've played the living hell out of FES, I've got 300 hours or so in it. 

So I pretty much ignored P3P, I played FES well after it released too of course and it was my first Persona.

I tried the FeMC route and was very impressed. I was excited the entire way through to see how the dialogue changed and the new perspective on things. 

Little things like being able to shut down Junpei the way only a girl can was great. 

It was practically like playing a new game and thank christ for the skill cards/direct control, it was kind of rough at the start since the bosses weren't really altered in consideration of the new system but it was a lot more enjoyable in the combat and Tartarus exploration than FES. 

I enjoyed the fuck out of it and am currently in NG+ to do the social links I missed due to maxing stats instead. 

It's ancient, I know, I know. 

I hope they'll do something like this sometime for P4 or P5 too. If it's written equally good than a female option really adds extra development and depth to all the characters.

We have the tech that if it were portable that they don't have that excuse to make it 2D this time too. It wasn't THAT much of an issue but it would have been a lot nicer.


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2017)

*Borderlands 2*- 9.5/10

solid gameplay, an enjoyable story, a great villain and one of the few sequels i can think of that is comfortably above the original (which wasn't bad by any means)


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 16, 2017)

Currently playing Kingdom Hearts 2.5 Final Mix. 10/10 Towards the end where I have to fight Xemnas in his 20+ forms cause you know Kingdom Hearts final villains don't just die once

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 17, 2017)

Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy 10/10.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2017)

Persona 5

10/10


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 23, 2017)

*Mega Man III (a.k.a; Rockman World 3) (Game Boy)* - B

The Dark Souls of Mega Man games.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Jul 29, 2017)

Yakuza 0.
Great story, great characters (not just the main 2-3 but just about everyone), great voice acting and when it goes full animation is beautiful, tons of side missions that are actually fun (like among the best side missions in video games), tons of mini games on the side, the beat em up 3d action is fun and the specials are super impressive (use the boxer style because iframes > block for fun factor and all of majimas styles are hype), you get to play as 2 characters that each have 3 different styles and 1 unlocked style, each character has a huge business they run that has it's own plot and their own decent amount of gameplay, you can play tons of mini games and arcade games (literally you can legit play old games in the arcade as it takes place in the 80's)
The game is a prequel to the whole series so you can start here then go on to Yakuza Kiwami which is a remake of 1 once you love it.

tl'dr, watch these:


Also there are these cards you collect around town and each allows you to watch a short video of a real life girl in a bikini or her bra and panties or whatever rubbing soap over her boobs and smiling at the camera and stuff like that, hot girls and it's easy to wank too and you get a trophy for watching one.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Beyond that:

Diluvion: Post apocalyptic submarine game where the world is flooded and the surface is iced over so no one can even get out and they struggle to survive going around collecting supplies to upgrade and feed themselves, it's a fun game.

Shadowrun Returns, Dragonfall, and Hong Kong: 
XCOM style combat, good rpg choices both with the combat styles, dialogue trees, etc etc. Cyberpunk fantasy (fantasy mixed with cyberpunk like it's cyberpunk but also a time period happened where fantasy things came to life and just melded with society and not corporations led by dragon rule the world since cyberpunk and there are like orc soldiers and stuff like that, it's a cool world and the writing is good)


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Jul 29, 2017)

Kolby said:


> Need games for PS3(latest ones). Good story line preferably.
> 
> Also need similar Games in Steam like To The Moon


The Yakuza games.
Yakuza 3-5 + Dead Souls
Then play Yakuza 0, Kiwami (remake of 1), and Kiwami 2 (or whatever it'll be called) when you eventually get a ps4.

Yakuza 3 starts very slowly, give it time, it gets much better. Dead Souls is viewed as the poor game in the series since it's a spin off zombie game but it still has a lot of the charm of the series.

The yakuza games are pretty much beat em up hub world (multiple city blocks by multiple city blocks city, not a huge open world) that has tons of stuff to do like mini games, arcades, side quests (they are worth doing and are good), etc etc. They have good stories and interesting characters.


They also have a lot of charm to them, you'll have the serious and well told main story with cool characters and plots, then you'll have the side missions which pretty much put the bad ass into dorky and embarrassing situations and hilarious stuff happen and you'll be laughing and then all of a sudden it'll get touching and you'll care for those random side mission people.
I describe what makes yakuza great before this post.


Also:

Interesting world, you capture monsters and then equip them to one of the 4 buttons (triangle and stuff) from the menu and each monster has a unique style of attack and the two characters go through the plot from different viewpoints and have different combat styles to each other.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2017)

*Sonic Unleashed (Wii) *- 3/5


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yakuza Kiwami 9/10.
Cause Yakuza 0 was 10/10 and Kiwami isn't up to 0's standards. But it's a very solid game regardless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2017)

*Tekken 7 - 8/10
*
It's Tekken. Although I think they could've done more with the Rage Arts instead of just making them revenge ultras.

*Sonic Mania - 10/10*

Finished an emeraldless run. Working on the rest of the game. So fun, whatever minor "issues" the game might have can be overlooked. Perfect package IMO.

*Uncharted Lost Legacy  - 8/10*

Cool setting and the first half of the game lets you to actually treasure hunt. Too bad the finale is the same ol' unchartedy action guns and explosions up the wazoo set-piece galore. FFS I thought Chloe was supposed to be different than Drake.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Sep 5, 2017)

Naruto online is a great game it is free online game with multiplayer and online that has tons of cool Naruto stuff. the game is updated often and right now has all 9 jinchurikis from anime and is the game is at the 5 kage part of the story right now.  

If anyone is interested you can Join the Hidden Mist at our sever 
http: //naruto.oasgames.com/en/login/?server_id=475


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 10, 2017)

Megaman Battle Network 4 (Red Sun): *4/10
*
I liked the gameplay of the series, and it did kept it the way it is. However, some of the mechanics like Chip Sacrifices are utter shit. Then there's the "story" that's composed of 3 Tournaments "subplots" (all of them were boring as hell) and a Meteor Destruction plot that's not relevant until the end.
By far the weakest Battle Network game I have ever played.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 12, 2017)

Dank Souls 3

Everything is a meme in this fucking game/10

But in all seriousness it's actually pretty damn fun


----------



## KBL (Sep 12, 2017)

Horizon Zero Dawn: 10/10 LOVED EVERY BIT OF IT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2017)

Divinity Original Sin 2 - 1/10

Good god I don't think I've ever played an RPG game which is this frustrating. Lets sum it up

1. The camera is atrocious. Everything is so small you need to constantly zoom in and rotate the damn thing to properly explore your surroundings. Furthermore pressing Alt does not reveal jack shit,only the smaller than a pixel items you might miss if you don't play with magnifying glass but containers and other things? You need to find them yourself so better start rotating and zooming, you need to find those secrets, trust me.

2. The combat and exploration are dreadful. The game appears to be open world but there is nothing farther from the truth. There is one path put down in front of you, if you stray a bit you will face opponents you absolutely cant defeat, which means you gotta progress in a linear fashion, reloading if you walk into the wrong room at the wrong time. And the fights themselves.....oh my god. The developers obviously have some sort of floor effect fetish because all fights devolve into shitfests where the surface is covered in fire, smoke or green goo. If your enemies beat you in initiative be prepared for the divine storm to rain down upon you, meanwhile they are nicely spread out and taking strategic positions above you, so no need to even design a proper AI for them.

Talking about AI imagine this situation: Two enemy archers are peppering me from below when my characters are sitting above them behind a wall. They never miss and always deal their maximum damage(which of course is two times stronger than what my archer can dish out). Meanwhile if I try to return fire my spells/arrows ricochet right back from the wall. I kid you not. Almost all fights can be summed up by "Do you know the definition of cheap game design?"

And now for the best. You need to be extra precise with your attacks because if they barely touch a corner they'll miss, sorry. Not to mention it is completely possible to actually missclick an attack and land it 1cm next to your intended target because, once again, you need a pixel perfect precision. The best part is of course the reload you need to do if you misfire your important attacks cause difficulty, it is as unforgiving as the controls are.

3. Voice acting. Good lord please don't attempt to voice your whole game again. The voice actors are not only bad, they have the habit of talking slowwwwwwwwwwly, so slowwwwwwly I had to mute them because I got sick of waiting for them to finish. Isn't this kind of stupid anyway? Who needs voice acting if there is literally no interaction between the people who are talking other than some super small portraits.

Summing it up
tedious camera work
+
tedious pixel hunting
+
tedious combat
+
tedious reloading after you realize you are not supposed to fight those guys yet
+
tedious conversations
=
one of the worst artificial time sinks I've ever seen, a time sink which is prized as a great RPG experience

Better stick to Obsidian.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2017)

Life is Gay:Before the Shitstorm Episode first - 3/10

Dontnod follow the glorious steps of Telltale in dumbing down their games. Who needs puzzles when you can concentrate on the cheap drama. Basically the time manipulation and (slight)investigating from the first game is replaced by "bring this to me chores" and insulting various adults by using relevant words........what? Combine this with one of the more one dimensional and annoying main characters, mix it up with daddy issues AGAIN.....FROM BOTH SIDES.... and you have good time.

At least there were some bright spots like the DnD game and its always amusing to see how lesbians are depicted by the media.

Also if you try to pay homage to Twin Peaks at least put friggin Rachel Amber as your main prequel character. Much more interesting, much larger room to influence the story, much bigger potential for a hard hitting finale but what do I know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2017)

*Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite - (Generous) 7/10 *

Horrible roster, story, and visuals. But gameplay is excellent. Tag mechanic is probably the best tag mechanic in a FG yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2017)

Danganronpa V3 Killing Harmony - 9/10

I haven't played all of it but I am pretty sure my score wont change.

Subtracting 1 point because they copied Heavy Rain, what has to be one of the worst games plot-wise in human history. Playing as the killer sucks.

Other than that - plenty of innuendo, one character implying mass orgies on their island is a normal religious ceremony, another character being a lesbian with a penchant for lolies, hearing "bitch" and "mother fucker" more than in all other japanese games I've played combined(I haven't played that many though) and I am pretty sure various faces tried to undress my main character at least two times. I am not sure the game was supposed to kill me from laughing this much but if that was its purpose - job well done.

And also they finally fixed their Hangman game. Can you believe it, it took them 3 attempts to make one of the most basic games enjoyable.

Great achievement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bacchus8699 (Oct 5, 2017)

Super Bomberman 2
8/10

It was an interesting game.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2017)

Finished *Momodora Reverie under the Moonlight*

It's a pretty short and sweet game. Jumping into it with no background knowledge on the series or anything, I didn't think it was gonna offer such a challenging game. It's like the dark souls of side scrollers! I'm also sad at how little context and lore there are on the characters. Even though there were barely any NPCs worth mentioning, I was pretty disappointed to learn that there's barely any background info on them. Same goes with the bosses. They served as cool enemies you fought against with little connection to the story itself. And I guess that's okay./10


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2017)

Playing SF5, I can't give a score yet until Jan 2018.


----------



## Yak (Oct 14, 2017)

Yak said:


> For Honor - 5/10
> 
> (I am two weeks in.)
> 
> ...




I think it is time to dig up this old review from shortly after release and give it a new perspective.  I am just going to say my relationship with this game is very ambivalent akin to a hate-love relationship. As for why that is, too complicated to explain it all here in detail. What follows is everything from my personal experience however depending on what system or platform you are running this game and depending on what internet connection you got, you may experience something else entirely.

*Updated rating from Ocotber 2017 - 7.5~8/10*

As for the general issues I and many others experienced with this game - a whole lot of it has been fixed and remedied. The team really busted their asses to improve on the game and it is now probably in the best state it ever was, perhaps the state it was intended to be in from the start but didn't happen for many various reasons.

- Connection is 98% stable for me. Almost no disconnects. Most disconnects happen because of others leaving the game or lobby. The newly implemented status icons which show packet loss and other data transfer issues to the user make it apparent that despite the many complaints about Ubisoft's shitty servers and connections, the users are as much to blame for it if not even more because they have crap internet and don't fix their NAT issues (I had them too, fixed them early on, almost no problems since)

- Plenty of bug and performance fixes. Almost all cheats and exploits are removed. Character balance takes time but is a permanent thing. They are looking into it. There are reworks for several of the "old" characters underway to bring them up and make them relevant in the current meta.

- Plenty new gear with great designs, customization options and stats, etc. First a nerf to the Revenge System, then a rebuff to it some months later. It is currently working fine and if you play well you can even survive if not manage 3 or 4 person ganks on your character and win. Heck, I've done it myself. Revenge works as it should now, great gank buster but not broken so you steamroll everyone in a 1 vs 1.

- New maps, new characters, new game modes. Next season which starts in November will reveal the new Tribute game mode. It's 4v4 and resembling Capture the Flag but with a more detailed set of rules and conditions and from what I played on the PTS it will imo be amazing and secure the future of For Honor.

- Ranked mode beta was launched for Duels. I barely played it and there are issues with rank distribution and the correlating matchmaking, supposedly most people have little incentive left to play high into the diamond ranking because the rewards are random, subpar and nothing beyond that is currently comming. You subsequently can't find matches. They intend to fix that though. Probably with better rewards and the chance to enter into some "masters" class with the pro players where you have to continuously play to keep your rank. Mind you, it's all still beta.

- Ranked mode for 4v4 matches is coming in beta for next season. I will definitely play this since I am mostly a team mode guy and rarely play duels.

- Weekly Warrior's Den developer stream on Twitch keeps you up to date with everything and is really entertaining and informative. It's great that they implemented this and continue to broadcast it. Communication between developers and userbase has improved a lot thanks to that.

- Dedicated servers are confirmed and coming. No ETA yet but most likely some time next year after season 4 completes, so probably February or March, but that's only a guess.

- free trial weekend as well as recurring double experience weekends and other events such as realistic game modes which are challenging and offer 2000 steel on completion (you only need to participate once) have replenished the userbase on PC. In my area, game-modes Skirmish and Deathmatch are still basically dead though. Not enough players, it's mostly Dominion and Duels/Brawls. But they announced this week on the dev stream that they are already having ideas on how to revive these modes and give players incentive. 

- Complete rework of the faction war was announced but no details available yet. But it can only improve imo since I still find it flawed and severely lacking in many areas.

- Intended changes to the overall defense meta are tested on the PTS constantly. Same goes for leaver penalties or "runners".


*Fazit: Overall For Honor experience few set-backs but tremendous improvements to the game. The userbase has dwindled compared to release-date numbers, yes, but that goes for most games. For Honor is still special and it is still niche. It will never be a casual game, the gameplay and overall difficulty level won't allow for it. But it has a stable playerbase and a steady flux of new guys who come (and go). I think it's future is secured, at least for another year.*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2017)

FIGHT'N RAGE on PC: 9/10

Probably the best 2nd Beat Them Up I ever played, even better than SORR. It's heavily influenced by SOR, Final Fight and most of the games of the 90's.

3 playable characters, special moves, combos, hidden attacks, combos, cancels, parries ... It's very deep for a game of this genre.

Almost every move can be cancelled by another for very long and damaging combos. The game is very hard and expect you to pull out combos left and right. Multiple endings, 3 players mode, Vs Mode ... but no online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2017)

Forgot to rate a few games:

*Metroid: Samus Return - 9/10
*
Few missteps but overall a return to form. Can't wait for more Metroid 2D goodness. But I also hope Prime 4 is good.

*Crash N.sane Trilogy - 8/10*

Remake but it's still the old games. Nostalgia feels gonna hit you hard. Even if you didn't play the originals you should check it out if you're into platformers. 

*Super Mario Odyssey - 10/10
*
Perfect year for platformers. If you have a Switch, you should buy this. I'm not even a Mario fan, and this game is hooking me like it's something else. 



*Also sticking  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2017)

Hand of Fate 2 

0/10

Fuck straight off you indie piece of RNG crap. Don't you love it, harsh RNG to make you die, stupid combat to make you die more(enemies hit the air and I am dead) and starting over without any save points to make it appear longer than it really is. And what new thing did they add? DICE! Because the only way to provide more content is to RNG fuck you over more.

Lesson learned.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 13, 2017)

Grim Dawn - *8/10* with new addon *9/10*
One of the best of "Diablo clone"s out there. Setting pseudo wild west/ Victorian era with decent taste of WH Fantasy. Gameplay wise it's TitanQuest only - Citius, Altius, Fortius.


----------



## ItzBaby (Nov 15, 2017)

StarWars Battlefront - *8/10
*
My first PS4 game I ever got. I've been playing it for a while and I've had some fun with it. But I wished there was a storymode for it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SSMG (Nov 16, 2017)

Currently playing the witcher 3
10/10

Also playing fortnite battle royal beta ATM. 8/10 would give it a 9 but I die right off the bat too much


----------



## John Wick (Nov 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Forgot to rate a few games:
> 
> *Metroid: Samus Return - 9/10
> *
> ...


Thinking of buying a switch cos of lolo and cos nintendo has been spamming adverts for this at the begning of every episode of everyshow on sky box sets.

last mario game I played was mario 64 mario sunshine was an abomination which made me go off mario.

how does it compare to mario 64


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2017)

Wolfenstein 2 New Colossus

8/10

Not as bad as I was led to believe BUT there are 2 big weaknesses.

1. Its the same damn game as the previous one. Bounty hunting normal enemies is not enough.

2. Cutscenes to the max. Why? WF 2 is a stupid game and this is not a bad thing. Did we need to know how the main character was abused by his father because he had the hots for a ^ (use bro) in games like the first Doom and Wolfenstein? Nope and they are still classics. Long cutscenes not only make the gameplay more scarce and take resources away from more interesting additions, they also ask us to care about cardboard characters we would normally ignore without consequence. Listen, games nowadays don't have to be cinematic experiences, indie developers at least got it right on this count.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 21, 2017)

Puzzle Fighters -- 10/10  It is a very addicting game, lol.  I can even defeat many Akuma users, lol.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2017)

Late Shit......I mean Late Shift

5/10

Cinematic choose your adventure style game. Had to see it to believe it and I gotta say it was fun despite the poor rating I gave it.

The Good: The main character's reactions are priceless, especially during the "torture" scene. I'd put this guy through the grinder just to watch him suffer, it was so good seeing his over the top reactions. And this is exactly why The Bad exists.

The Bad: This is a glorified B movie if you can call it that. The plot makes little sense, the actors either phone it in or go all out and I think they forgot this line from the ending "You got 1 million pounds but you are gonna get arrested in the next hour because you went to the police and they know your name(plus probably took several mugshots too for good measure), you retard!"

Definitely worth a play, a single one.


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2017)

Tokyo Dank(I know its called Tokyo Dark but considering you spend most of the game high as fuck it might as well be called Dank)

6/10

The concept is so cool. Noir detective story in the shady japanese underbelly with strong supernatural undertones, graphic imagery, horror elements, lots of point and click, stat management and even some shooting. Unfortunately......

- the horror elements are watered down to random weird faces coming out of nowhere jumpscares and loud noises. Scraping the bottom of the barrel here.
- only one stat is of any note, the professionalism one which allows you to play as a professional detective or a raging asshole, the rest are meaningless or simply annoying.
- the main issue of the female detective losing her male lover, also a detective(how are they working together anyway, I thought things like this were not allowed), did not grip me at all(maybe because he died in the first hour). I didn't care, sorry.
- lots of backtracking and fetch quests. And if you walk around aimlessly? Your stats friggin drop. I didn't have problems following the thread, it was still annoying doing fetch quests in a relatively short game.
- multiple endings forcing you to play the same segments over and over to get the full story. Is this how developers on a budget pad their games nowadays?
- no exploration of note.

Man, and games like this one take years to make. I feel kinda bad now.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 22, 2017)

Picked up *Hyper Light Drifter* again.

Gotta get the hang of the dash mechanic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2017)

John Wick said:


> how does it compare to mario 64



It's heavily influenced by 64. They even bring back some moves. Game is also an easter-egg fest. 64 is still king, but this is still a very solid game.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 27, 2017)

Tetris -- 10/10

Addicting as ever, lol.


----------



## selfconcile (Nov 30, 2017)

There's a wacky novelty arcade game called "Sport 2015".  You have two joysticks with buttons on top of them. One stick controls your goalie, the other your goalie, and you mash the buttons to win at boxing.


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone wanna recommend me space diplomacy games in the vein of master of Orion, galactic civilizations, and homeworld?

Already familiar with Sid Meier's series.


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2017)

Orwell

7/10

I played through it in one sitting. A unique concept with tons of optional reading and interesting gameplay elements. It made me feel great being the bad guy. Observing how the protagonists are freaking out not knowing how to deal with me was a pleasure even though the game is basically text messages, photos and websites. However there are 3 big flaws.

1. By the end the game becomes very predictable. The upstanding government official turns out to be corrupted? No shit! The guy who is in the center of everything, even when dead, is the founder of the evil project? No shit! The person behind the bombings which claimed innocent lives is revealed to be the least threatening member of the group? No fucking shit! Kind of went into cliche territory real fast.

2. By the end nobody is likable(or at least nobody who is alive). The developers went as far as to show the guy, who has been an obvious ass the whole game, having a picture with her sweet wheelchair-bound mother. Aww, how touching! Not. If you resort to this to make him likable you wrote him badly in the first place. Not going to talk about each one of them but they all sucked.

3. Giving me the power to choose the future of an entire nation out of nowhere thanks to a last minute asspull. I understand there must be some sort of a grand payoff but it felt forced as fuck. All I wanted was to ruin some lives, damnit!


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 6, 2017)

Played Street Fighter 2 after I wrote a fanfiction about it, lol. 

10/10


----------



## Rubble (Dec 6, 2017)

*Final Fantasy Brave Exvius - 8/10

Spoiler:  



The only problem that I have with it is the fact that you somewhat need to have luck a bit into the game with the gacha in the game, if you don't have a full team of max stars, you might not make it at all 


*


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2017)

The Shit Within 2

5/10

You know, I really don't get it. On one hand the game is cliche as fuck. On the other hand it completely flips over in the middle by the time it introduces "new" enemies. No more open world and side quests, huh dear developers? They were like "fuck it, horror doesn't make sense when its an open world and you can literally run around for minutes kiting the zombhees and playing tag with them, lets make it more horror again!". Except no. Its not scary. Its an action game with zombies.

The only saving grace..........well there are actually two of them. First is the better combat and second the stealth elements which allow you to cheese most of the content. It makes the game more fair than the first one although overall weaker.

Hmm, its interesting actually. Gore stopped bothering me a long time ago. I don't find it scary, its more of a curiosity. Which makes me think, what exactly made the first game scarier? The lower amount of resources? The brisk pace? The unpredictability? The fucking one hit kill bitch? They really need to find that one thing(s) and implement it in spades then put superior gameplay on top. Easy 8/10+


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

Idle Heroes - 6/10 
The game itself is nice... was playing it for a few months...and now i've decided to uninstall it


----------



## Somewhere (Dec 10, 2017)

Not sure if anyone has recommended it so far, but Wizard101 is great game.

It has an interesting story and villains of the game have a rather complicated, but fun to learn character devolpment.

One of the best things is the fact that ones you finish with story it self(which is at least 200 hours of game) you still have various things to do. You can go fishing(which has rather strange toe of fish all based on characters from the game it self) or do side questing for different titles within games where for certain titles you have to waste a hole bunch of time in particulary on lower lvls.
Also, you have a thing called crafting which requires more patience and time than the main story it self, but it's still an interesting way to waste time while chatting with your friends.

its an mmorpg with decent graphics that doesn't  occupy a lot of space.


----------



## melissa2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Super Smash Brothers is the game I mostly play.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2017)

Started playing Persona 5. I'm not a big fan of cats, but Morgana is soooo adorable! I hate it when he tells me to sleep, though./10


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 13, 2017)

*Sonic CD (IOS) *- 3/5

First time I got to play the game with the JP soundtrack on.

Needless to say, that sucker has been worked to death.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2017)

VA-11 Hall-A - Cyberpunk Bartender Action(seriously, who names their game like this)

6/10

I am a sucker for cyberpunk and this game did have a high score on Steam. Unfortunately I should have researched better what I was getting into.

If it is going to be a visual novel type of game at least offer some interesting gameplay element to spice things up(Example: Ace Attorney). But no, it was all very repetitive from the get go. The drink mixing doesn't evolve after the first day and the hints the clients give are easy enough to pick up(unless they are some completely obscure ones related to character "endings"). The entire gameplay devolves into something to keep your hand occupied every several minutes. It is boring.

Talking about endings, it is the most basic of the basic type of deal - you do your drink mixing, you collect money, you need to collect a set amount for the good ending, if you cant you get the bad one. Quite boring. A numbers game without actual choices with the mind numbing mixing mini game being your only measure of success.

Also the lesbian undertones were very pronounced(what is with me and lesbian games......).

That said at least the characters and dialogue were wacky enough to deserve that wacky title. I was not bored but honestly next time I'd rather read a cyberpunk comic/manga/book instead of having high expectations and being let down.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2017)

*Doki Doki Literature Club (PC) *- JustMonika/5


----------



## trance (Jan 3, 2018)

fortnite - 8.5/10


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 3, 2018)

*Puyo Puyo Tetris (Nintendo Switch) *- A


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 3, 2018)

Crash Bandicoot N-Sane Trilogy:
Crash Bandicoot - 7/10
Crash Bandicoot 2 Cortex Strikes Back - 9/10
Crash Bandicoot Warped - 9.9/10
Average: 8.6/10

Absolutely loved the remaster and many differences between the PS1 versions. Controls do feel a bit wonky, even using the OG control buttons. Other than that, Cortex Strikes Back and Warped remains two of my favorite Crash Bandicoot games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Jan 17, 2018)

Mobile Legends.

Basically its an android LOL

5/10

It is so much like LOL, the community is as toxic as LOL


----------



## Rios (Jan 17, 2018)

Slay the Spire 

9/10

Subtracting a point because the game is in early access and there is not much content BUT what is there is absolutely amazing. I am not a fan of rogue dungeon type of games, however this one really gripped me.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 20, 2018)

Finished Persona 5. It's just downright incredible. It's my first entry into the series, and it didn't disappoint. It's easily one of the best games of 2017./10

Also finished my first playthrough of Nier Automata. Another cool ass game. It's subverted my expectations in the best way possible./10


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 24, 2018)

Super Mario Odyssey - 9/10

It's wonderful to see Mario platforming return to more open areas and bringing back exploration. Like I really didn't think Nintendo would ever go back after the (unfortunate, IMO) success of Galaxy and the 3D series. However, the final product is not something that I can really say I fell in love with. It certainly was much more fun than Galaxy 1/2 and 3D Land/World, don't get me wrong. Odyssey just felt kind of quick and short for me. In reality there is quite a bit of content there, so I'm probably wrong, but this just how I felt.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 24, 2018)

Assassin's Creed Origins

The good:
- Beautiful, sprawling world with seamless locales that make you want to explore all of it
- An actual combat system with some thought put into it (for an AC game)
- Very little Animus gameplay
- New and much needed RPG elements such as crafting, loot, leveling up, ect
- Bayek is a decent protagonist. He isn't another charismatic pretty boy or a dull plank like the previous AC mains.

The bad:
- The story sucks, is horribly placed and refused to end
- The game still needed more polish. There were some minor graphical and sound glitches here and there but nothing game breaking.
- Combat was still missing something, needed more weight behind the weapons
- Side quests were inconsistent. Some were good most were bland. Ubi doesn't understand why games like Mass Effect and The Witcher have such highly acclaimed side quests even though both of those games very obviously influenced AC Origins' side quests.

Inclined to give it a 6/10 on average, 7/10 for when I really enjoyed it which was usually when I was traversing the land or engaged in some of the better side and main quests.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 26, 2018)

Started playing Gravity Rush Remastered last week.

It's a pretty fun game. The freedom of flying wherever you want is definitely the best thing about the game. It's fun, satisfying, and never gets old. I was also blown away when I learned that you're able to fly to all the different sections seamlessly. And Kat is so so so so so sooooooooo cute. The DLC missions and the costumes you get are also a plus. Other than that, everything else is okay. I'm going through it as fast as possible to get to Gravity Rush 2 and do all the online challenge shit before the servers go down./10


----------



## Imagine (Jan 31, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Started playing Gravity Rush Remastered last week.
> 
> It's a pretty fun game. The freedom of flying wherever you want is definitely the best thing about the game. It's fun, satisfying, and never gets old. I was also blown away when I learned that you're able to fly to all the different sections seamlessly. And Kat is so so so so so sooooooooo cute. The DLC missions and the costumes you get are also a plus. Other than that, everything else is okay. I'm going through it as fast as possible to get to Gravity Rush 2 and do all the online challenge shit before the servers go down./10


GR 2 is better in every way


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 31, 2018)

Imagine said:


> GR 2 is better in every way


I'm playing it right now. And I 99% agree. Almost everything is better. I don't know if it's just me, but I think that the controls feel more snappy and responsive in GR1. I feel very floaty in GR2. Maybe it's just going from 60fps to 30fps.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 31, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I'm playing it right now. And I 99% agree. Almost everything is better. I don't know if it's just me, but I think that the controls feel more snappy and responsive in GR1. I feel very floaty in GR2. Maybe it's just going from 60fps to 30fps.


Very likely considering GR1 was also originally a Vita game.


----------



## Lulcy (Jan 31, 2018)

*Assassin's Creed II *(3.5/5)
*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood *(3/5)
*Assassin's Creed Revelations* (2.5/5)

Ezio's story did not need to be padded as a trillogy, the fact that each game introduced less innovations in the mix made them feel very stale and repetitive very often.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2018)

Fate/Extella: The Umbral Star 7/10
It wasn't bad. A bit too short but I liked it.


----------



## Bump (Feb 4, 2018)

Just Platinumed  Naruto Storm 4 
8/10
Loved it, gameply got better after the boruto dlc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Feb 5, 2018)

guide to dungeoneering or whatever the fuck it is called

0.5/10

It is the exact opposite of what Slay the Spire is even though the games are extremely similar. A lesson to be learned here, folks - DONT FUCKING PUT LAYERS UPON LAYERS OF RNG OVER A SHALLOW GAME AND EXPECT IT TO BE INTERESTING OR HAVE ANY LONGEVITY. 

In the guide each hero is extremely shallow and in the end they all get the same cards anyway. Slay the Spire has only 2 characters with very distinct play styles and deck building possibilities.
In the guide you need to get lucky to create the layout you want for the mission, in Slay the Spire you simply choose your path.
In guide you acquire cards through 4 item slots, so there is a limited number and the same items repeat over and over again anyway. In Slay the Spire there is no limit to the cards and the methods in which you acquire them are more numerous. Furthermore there is an actual merchant who sells things, so part of the RNG is diminished thanks to him.
In guide your items = your cards, sometimes they might increase your life. In Slay the Spire relics are separate and serve to further customize your character.
In guide you start with 3 cards in your hand, if a monster uses discard on you you'll end up with 2. In Slay the Spire you start with I believe 4 or 5. Not that big of a difference but
In guide there are 2 attacks(physical and magic) and 2 blocks, in Slay the Spire there is only one damage type and one block type, so you don't have to depend on RNG that much when it comes to attacking and blocking.
In guide you and your opponent attack/block at the same time, meaning it is completely possible to get a mutual assured destruction and fail like an idiot if the cards are not right. In Slay the Spire you act first, then your opponent/s, then you, etc
In guide you draw cards for the next turn, in Slay the Spire you get the cards you draw immediately.

And so on and so on, I can spend a whole day dissing this game but whats the point, there is already a superior version out there. 0.5 point for being a good inspiration I guess.


----------



## Rios (Feb 5, 2018)

Life is Lesbian: Before both Rachel and Chloe died

Things I learned:
- setting up forest fires which destroy property, close off roads and threaten residential areas is totally fine as long as the night view is cool and orange
- caring about whether or not someone dies loses its point when you are playing a prequel and they are alive in the main game
- every person in a quiet Oregon town is a druggie, a drug dealer or a lesbian
- hitting someone in the face breaks their arm(no, really)
- when someone suddenly collapses in front of a bunch of people, talking about the play you are going to perform is more important than checking their condition
- ash makes everyone look hotter(fucking hell...)
- charging into a clearly unstable guy who wields a hunting knife is a totally legit way to solve an argument
- drug dealers are actually pretty nice guys, at least some of them
- watching someone change their clothes and not saying a damn thing is the first step in a perfect romance
- "infernal inferno" is how people dealing with theater stuff talk
- if you love your dad very much you'll eventually start dreaming about him as a zombie
- nothing shows loss and hurt more than seeing the person you grief about getting hit by a truck, over and over again
- realizing that your mother is a druggie(at least she is not a lesbian) is worse than all Shakespearean works put together
- cars with completely functional parts are laying around in junkyards, also working toys, clean wallpapers and whole pirate ships
- you are a badass even if you cant fight for shit, freeze up in intense situations and your idea of hitting something with a bat is gently pushing it until it falls
- accidentally spilling beer over someone warrants getting stabbed with a broken beer bottle as a retaliation
- all high school girls have no boobs, skinny legs and plastic faces
- when you are attempting to give mouth to mouth to someone and they jump straight up screaming how they are ok that means you saved their life
- repairing a car leaves your hands black with oil but your white shirt is as white as ever
- stealing 1000 dollars to pay off 175 dollars debt is the logical thing to do when you are tight on cash
- nobody cares about breaking and entering as long as you had good intentions
- using lame jokes when the people you are talking with clearly don't understand and/or appreciate them is a great ice breaker
- finding someone who is actively looking for you is a hard job
- yelling FUCK YOU! while doing a theatrical play is called a subtle performance deserving of a prize

Absolute 10 out of 10, I think my biggest mistake was taking the game too seriously when I should have relaxed and laughed instead.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2018)

Finished Gravity Rush 2 and the Raven DLC.

I absolutely loved the game. It's a fantastic sequel that really expands on the first game. Not only does it expand on all the good points, it brings over some bad aspects of the first game as well. The Raven DLC is a nice little addition as well. Both games ultimately left way more questions than answers; and I'm almost lost as to what a lot of story elements and character motivations were. I REALLY hope there's a Gravity Rush 3 whenever the next-gen comes. Kat/Raven is a way better Sony mascot than old geezers like Kratos.

Also finally finished Call of Juarez Gunslinger after playing it on and off for the past year or so.

Pretty fun arcade shooter. It had tight controls, and the guns felt good to shoot. I wish you can change the pov in the menu, though. I never bothered to go into the files and change it there.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2018)

Kingdom Come Deliverance 

0/10

You cant save when you want to. Thats all that needs to be said really. Nothing else matters, wasting 30 minutes to an hour because you don't have the save potion and the auto saves are random and unintuitive is really the difference between a game and........something else. I really hope this title falls flat on its face for subjecting its players to this.


----------



## Monna (Feb 15, 2018)

A Hat in Time 

10/10

Well it's not perfect but nothing actually is, so close enough. Legit one of the best 3d platforming games ever made.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

Rios said:


> Kingdom Come Deliverance
> 
> 0/10
> 
> You cant save when you want to. Thats all that needs to be said really. Nothing else matters, wasting 30 minutes to an hour because you don't have the save potion and the auto saves are random and unintuitive is really the difference between a game and........something else. I really hope this title falls flat on its face for subjecting its players to this.


Is that the only thing wrong with it or is there more? Asking for a friend...


For Honor was the last game I played

9/10
Fun to play with friends, or even not friends.  Most people are helpful if you want to practice with a character.  Some of the emote/effects are stupid but, that's the same with every game.  Just got dedicated servers so that bumped up the rating a lot since there was a lot of wasted time trying to find a game before that.


----------



## Rios (Feb 16, 2018)

Not the only thing wrong but the rest is a matter of taste. I am playing the game with a mod which allows me to save all the time so it is not that bad. So far these are the bad things(IMO) in comparison to games like the witcher 3 and skyrim.

1. Plenty of quests require you to find an item which is carefully hidden. Some of them do not even grant you a quest area to explore. You either spend anywhere from 5 to 30 minutes pixel hunting or you look up a solution on the internet. These are not in any way "smart" quests but simply annoying search quests which waste your time.
2. The combat against multiple foes is awful. The camera locks you on whoever you are fighting and there is barely any peripheral vision to help you out with the others. As far as I am aware there are no sweeping AoE attacks and this makes the carefully designed combat system a complete mess when there is a mass melee.
3. Exploration sucks. There is barely anything in the world to go find. Heck, crosses are marked as something important, this is how barren the land is. It is not as bad if you are doing quests but going on your own is not rewarding at all.
4. Too many things to take care of. Sleeping, eating, cleanliness, thank god they didn't force you to take care of your horse too. The developers also clearly exploited this system for all its worth because to complete quests you need to travel. A lot. So more sleeping, more food eating, more baths, it all adds up when it comes to time spent. So many quests are absurdly long its actually baffling.
5. Fast traveling is not instant. You need to move through the big map like in some old RPG. Sometimes it takes up to 20 seconds going from one point to another and of course you can get attacked........by 2 bandits in rags who cant even dent your chain mail. Ridiculous.

Overall the game is definitely worse than both Witcher 3 and Skyrim UNLESS whoever is playing it is a sucker for realism. You know, the guys who play survival mods.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2018)

Recently finished the main routes for *Nier Automata.
*
This is truly a triumph; it's easily one of the best games on the ps4 and one of the best games of 2017. I think this tops Persona 5 for me as well.


----------



## Bump (Feb 17, 2018)

Just Platinumed Jak X
Great racing/shooter game IMO, easy platinum if you strive for gold in all races from the beginning. Good story and mechanics would def recommend


----------



## Lulcy (Feb 18, 2018)

*Final Fantasy XV *(PS4)

I've put about 38 hours into it, currently doing post-game stuff.

This game has my favourite main party in the franchise, each of the four bro is filled with lots of flavors and very livid chemistry between them, their banter is probably the most endearing thing I've seen.
It also has the most engaging combat system of them all (few griveances aside).
The dungeons and monster designs are pretty neat.
It might not have the biggest or more content dense open-world but it surely among the best looking ones that also manages to not be stale looking despite not having a lot of geographic variety.


It's not perfect, the pacing can be a bit off in certain parts and some characters could have used some extra screentime but in spite of that the game manages to pull off a journey worth remembering and above all else, worth the long wait in spite of some caveats.

*Score: *10/10 

It won my heart and a special place in my top 5 FFs.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

Recently finished *Finding Paradise *(PC)

Indie story-driven sequel for *To The Moon*, The game plays similarly to the prequel and extremely immersive/emotional. Had some pacing issues but otherwise it is a solid sequel, hoping for a third game to conclude the main story, any more than that and I'd feel like they're milking it.

9/10


----------



## Rios (Feb 23, 2018)

Call of Duty WW II Multiplayer

5/10

It is not that bad, problem is like in most shooters of its kind it is dominated by one hit kill sniper rifles that do not require a headshot.


----------



## trance (Mar 4, 2018)

destiny 2 - 7/10

pmuch the same pros and cons as the first one - tho it seems slightly less grind heavy - but i defo prefer the level design on this one


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 9, 2018)

Gang Beasts 10/10 

Helluva game to play with good friends  

Another good Party Game is 

Jackbox 3 10/10 

Good times to get drunk and have a BBQ and to play these games


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2018)

Need for Speed Gayback 

5/10

Every time I had to race I had this one fear - oh god, if I need to restart I have to listen to all this bullshit again, I don't want to, where is the skip button, where is the mute button????????? They really found the right punishment, alright. You don't want to restart or you'll go crazy. 

Also since when did racing games become RPGs with equipment scores and grinding? Fuck off EA

That said I liked the driving and the variety the game offers. But I wont be beating it.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2018)

The Council

9/10

Yet another choose your adventure type of affair and of course you gotta compare it to the Telltale games. This game improves on Telltale's tired and proven model in 3 ways.

1. Replayability. If episode 1 gives any indication there are multiple branching paths, which in theory can yield a whole bunch of different outcomes. And on top of it because of the way the game works you'll miss on a lot of subtle details on your first playthrough, so there are definitely reasons to keep you playing.
2. Gameplay. Remember all these good old adventure games with inventory? It is back! And so are the consumables. Hell,  there are even RPG elements with levels and stats. This all leads to actual resource management and even more thinking involved not only during conversations but also during exploration. It is very refreshing.
3. Character building. While Telltale games surely can ramp up the emotion and engagement factor this game presents the other characters as your equals with strengths and weakness you need to not only exploit but learn about first. It is a unique concept ripe for exploring.

Plus I am a sucker for mysteries.

Now the negatives
- the way leveling and stats work you need to get them all up as quickly as possible. Specialization is NOT recommended(it also makes the class system redundant).
- the game is too easy at least thus far. It is very forgiving during important conversations and frankly I had 0 trouble winning all of them.
- it is 5 episodes long and I've already explored a good chunk of the mansion in the first one, which makes me worried about variety in later chapters.
- pixel hunting, it is kind of important if you want to build up your character but walking around slowly is not exactly a thrilling experience.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2018)

People are fucking stupid.

Enhanced edition that barely changes a damn thing. 20 EUR for a 16 years old game. And they still buy, they still rate highly because the game is a classic without realizing they are getting ripped off.

Fuck off, at least remakes of old movies have the dignity to use things like new effects and new actors, this here is such a complete and utter cash grab I am baffled it is still going on.

Neverwinter Nights "Enhanced edition"

-10/10


----------



## ??? (Mar 31, 2018)

SOMA - 10/10.


----------



## Rios (Apr 4, 2018)

Assassin's Creed Origins

1/10

Respawning enemies. Thats all. I am playing a tough mission, having fun stealthing around for an hour, accidentally leapt off a cliff and every single guard respawned. The people I needed to rescue? 3/5 as they were before. The guards? The same fucking number like not a single one of them died. My guy even remarked how he needs to be stealthy WHEN A MOMENT AGO HE LOOTED ALL THE TREASURES THAT WERE INSIDE AND THEY ARE STILL IN HIS INVENTORY. How does this make any sense? How?

Fuck your game design, reminded me why I don't touch Assassin's games.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 13, 2018)

Persona 5: 10/10

Got started on the game since the beginning of the year, and I placed it aside until a little over a week ago just finished it. I can't say anything bad about this game. It's such an incredible game to the point where I really do feel like I AM part of it. Gameplay and mechanics are superb, most of the characters were lovable, writing (at least, up until Shido stuff) is phenomenal, soundtrack is memorable... the list goes on.

My only complaint is how the beginning was incredibly slow. I felt like I was stuck in the whole Kamoshida mess for a good portion of time, which is primarily why I primarily put the game aside for now, but I got hooked onto it after Kamoshida. However, considering how the beginning was technically teaching you the game and what you need to do, I'm willing to overlook this.


----------



## Rios (Apr 14, 2018)

Ash of Gods

9/10

Good story, good combat, good mix between RPG and strategy, good game all around. Maybe a bit too much reading but if it is engaging why not, I'll spend 15 minutes getting immersed into the world between each combat.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 16, 2018)

Mad Max (2015)

5/10

This game falls into the same pitfalls Assassin's Creed and Far Cry does. Monotonous busy work. Loot here, liberate that, clean out this, ect. What boggles this game down the most is the fact that this busy work is tied to the main objectives. You can't progress until you do a certain amount of busy work. It's dreadful.

Combat is fun, the cars feel and sound good, graphically it's a pretty game, but there's not much else worth salvaging here. The story is fairly unimportant and isn't engaging at all. Main objectives are also just more busy work. 

Idk what the hell they tried to do here tbh. Don't think I can even finish it due to how boring it is.


----------



## kluang (Apr 19, 2018)

Monster hunter world 

9/10

+Great game 
   Free dlc
   Great community 

-Tempered Kirin is cheap. Aids, Cancer. One shot pony should stay in Ponyville


----------



## Bump (Apr 29, 2018)

Bloodbourne - PS4
Just platinum-ed it, honestly easy platinum once you get used to the game, Never been a style of Darksouls games so its a meh for me but the story and design were amazing
7/10


----------



## ??? (Apr 30, 2018)

Spec Ops: The Line - 10/10.


----------



## Bump (May 1, 2018)

God Of War - PS4
10/10
Hands down the best game ive played since Witcher, maybe even best game ive ever played. Story was captivating and informative and could be understood if you haven't played any GOW games IMO. Graphics breathtaking best ive seen so far only rivaled by FF, and in the side quests and mini bosses this game is a masterpiece and Id recommend to everyone. Ive got 1 Valkyrie left and the collection of the Ravens and treasure map spots until I platinum so ive still got plenty time to enjoy this work of art and add another platinum to my collection.


----------



## Rios (May 10, 2018)

Pillars of Eternity: Deadfire

10/10

I was so happy I got that 5k weapon then I realized the smallest upgrade to my ship will cost me 20k but that aint even bad considering the game is so friggin huge I'll be making hundreds of thousands by the end. Damn.....


----------



## ??? (May 11, 2018)

Binary Domain - 10/10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessica (May 25, 2018)

Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire
8/10

It is confusing and overwhelming because I did not play the first Pillars of Eternity, so I feel like I've started watching a movie halfway through and don't know the story. There are so many menus and things to read that I feel like I'm in over my head, but I got to make my character Vex'ahlia from Critical Role so I am happy and having fun.


----------



## Vallon 81 (May 28, 2018)

Rios said:


> Assassin's Creed Origins
> 
> 1/10
> 
> ...



Sounds like I was right to quit after Black Flag.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2018)

Just started playing *Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright. *I've only completed the prologue, but so far it looks like I'm just playing 2 separate games (which isn't bad). I hope the cross over happens soon./10

Also recently finished the "campaign" for *Dragon's Crown Pro*. Pretty fun game. I went with Amazon as my first character. Now, I'll move to Fighter./10


----------



## Rios (Jun 5, 2018)

Vampyr

5/10

It is........weird. Trial and error. You go somewhere but if you cant fight the foes(they are 10 levels above you, ops) and die everybody on the map respanws. And they give out miserable exp. To level abilities you need 1000, passives 300, a regular respawnable foe gives you........10. I don't know, I don't like it. The way to get massive exp is to eat, I mean embrace, I mean suck people dry but why? I don't want to, I want to hear their stories, help them out if I can but no, the game wants you to do it otherwise its going to be a complete pain and wasted hours.

Not impressed, it feels like spending hours upon hours grinding or saying screw it, I am gonna suck everybody I can for exp to make my life easier and miss out on story. Both ways I lose.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 8, 2018)

Finally finally finally finally finished *DOOM 2016*. I've been playing this game on and off since last Fall and finally beat it. It's a great shooter, but I feel like the campaign was dragging on a bit. I couldn't play it for more than an hour at a time./10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rokni (Jun 17, 2018)

FF2 is alright


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2018)

recently finished *The Last of Us*. It's a great game, but have to take it down a few points since the subtitles used "it's" instead of "its" in one of the lines. Itcompletely took me out of the immersion/10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 24, 2018)

*Castlevania: Circle of the Moon *(GBA) - 6/10


----------



## Shrike (Jun 27, 2018)

After hearing about it for months I just had to see what the fuss is about Doki Doki. Jesus Christ, the worst 4 hours I have spent in the last few years. This weeb hipster bullshit is just your standard anime girls with a 'twist'. I am pissed at myself for falling for this bullshit.

0/10


----------



## ? (Jun 30, 2018)

Yakuza Kiwami

8/10

Needed more mini games.


----------



## 12771a (Jul 5, 2018)

Vanquish 8/10. Gameplay was awesome but content was ssomewhat short. Deserves a sequel.
Bayonetta 10/10. Combat is fun, varied and complex. The presentation is awesome. Love this game. Wish the series wasn't Nintendo exclusive but i appreciate nintendo support. Capcom needs to team up for a crossover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 5, 2018)

Finished *Phoenix Wright Ace Atttorney Dual Destinies*. Enjoyable game like the rest of the series. I do like the new character Athena, and having her, Phoenix, and Apollo team up in one game is just a fuckin delightful time. The last case is intense as always, but definitely wasn't the best when compared to previous finales./10

Onto Spirit of Justice now!


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2018)

Chaos;child

3/10

Fuck off.

There are 2 types of visual novels. One type actually has gameplay segments, the other type only has choices. To make the choices one more.....presentable I guess they make the routes to certain endings so convoluted you need to whip out a guide to do it. And I aint reading guides.

Also: came for the bizarre murders and mystery, got boob groping and panty shots. What the fuck Japan.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2018)

XCOM 2- Jesus what a game. I don't play strategy games often because my PC is shit, but XCOM 2 is an amazing game. A lot of tactics with tons of ways to play if you don't Overwatch all the time.

I named all my troops after people I know and love IRL, and when they died, it was sad af. I do hate how much the clock is racing against you, but my War of the Chosen playthrough with double time should alleviate that.

My rating: 9/10


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Jul 12, 2018)

Undertale. 8/10 

Its theme music is definitely 10/10, tho. Made me feel things and I didn't expect it


----------



## Rios (Jul 14, 2018)

Ok I've been a bit unfair towards Chaos;child. Guess the various fetishes I had to endure messed me up(and it does get worse as the game progresses, oh yes) but they are skippable. Thankfully. So I'll give it a more fair review. Bumped it up to 5/10 and honestly cant give it more. It has problems which stretch above and beyond the "cough" triggers.

The good: It is creepy. Not scary despite their sorry attempts to use loud noises and sudden changes in the images. It does handle tension well. Also kudos to the writers for not going for the tired and true "average high school student" schtick. The main guy at least has an established personality and quirks. It doesn't make him a good character(more on that later) but it does make him not boring I guess. Playing as someone boring is a real killer when all you can do is click and read. The other characters are pretty well defined too, although ultimately not straying far away from their stereotypes.

The bad: See, I hate when detective movies/comics/anime(this is an anime too by the way)/games do this. They allow the viewer to have more information than the main character, so they are in a sense ahead of the curve. Watching the main guy stumble about wondering what is going on when I know exactly what is going on sucks. For example: by the end of chapter one(out of like a dozen chapters) I was already aware that the plot revolves around people with super powers killing other people with super powers and of course the main character does show super powers himself, and becomes a target. Thing is the main character has no idea this is the case because the viewer is given more information thanks to the intro/prologue. Awesome. By the end of chapter 2 he still has no clue even though he showed off his super powers two more times. Waiting for him to catch up is boring.

The chapters(at the same time the episodes) structure is boring. The school life eventually becomes tedious to watch and the only interesting developments come close to the end(Twin Peaks style). They on the other hand are too quick and advance the plot rapidly. A lose-lose situation you might call it.

Now the main character himself >.> . He is a narcissist who thinks almost everyone around is beneath him. Thats fine. In reality he is a introverted pervert with no social skills who feels the need to exert his superiority every opportunity he gets. Thats fine. Seriously, completely fine as long as he is some Sherlock Holmes knock off who can analyze stuff and show his genius deductions. Nope. He is constantly side tracked by different things, forgets valuable information, doesn't focus on what is most important and to top it all off hides precious hints because he wants to feel superior to everyone, including the police. His defining moment was going into a room alone with a girl who 1) is confirmed to be dangerous 2) is confirmed to know way more than she lets out and 3) is confirmed to act childishly as a mask to fool the people around her. So how did this happen? She acted innocently and childishly around him and he made no attempts to resist or even remember that hey, she cant be trusted. The guy is a joke. Being an insufferable cunt is forgivable if you are smart enough to get away with it. Thankfully he does get a punch to the face and a kick in the balls(and much more later, oh yes) so all is forgiven I guess?

Ok, I need to touch upon those triggers. So at certain "key" stages you have a choice. You don't do anything and get the boring outcome, you go into a positive delusion and get a fetish outcome or you go into a negative delusion and get a ball tripping outcome. The negative delusions mostly involve aliens and such eating people and are in general fun, except for the fact that they are text only. What a shame. The positive delusions.........I reached the watersports and gender bender ones before I got disgusted and decided to never again. I wonder if its symbolism, showing how the main character is losing his mind or just fan service. My bet is on the latter.

Oh well, I haven't reached the ending, will endure it, hopefully it'll be something like the animu version of Scanners. Then again, do I want to see the animu version of Scanners?


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2018)

The Council episode 3

9/10

It finally went in the right direction. The plot is moving quickly, the mystery has finally been revealed, clear goals are set, tons of conversations and only one big puzzle, it was a pleasure. Still, moon phases? Really?????? Who cares about that >.>


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 24, 2018)

Finished *Phoenix Wright** Apollo Justice Ace Attorney Spirit of Justice*. Another awesome entry for the series. It really focuses on Apollo and his backstory, so fans of Apollo will dig it. A bunch of classic characters come back, which is very nice. The OST is pretty awesome. I'm definitely gonna import it from Japan. And the new gameplay mechanic "Insights/Divination Seances" break up the standard cross examinations and blah blah blah./10


----------



## neoacacia (Jul 25, 2018)

Witcher 3-9.5/10
Dark souls 3- great end to an amazing franchise 10/10. Can’t wait for sekiro


----------



## Bump (Jul 27, 2018)

DBZ Budokai 1 *remastered* [ps3]
3/5

Gets more points for nostalgic than I would admit.Love the designs of each charter and the graphics still hold up to modern games and were completed well with the remastered framework. However the controls felt slow and I felt at times I was moving faster or pressing buttons faster than my charter could move. Had to change the difficulty to hard because easy was just too easy but this "hard" as they called it was just the NPC blocking for the whole fight so didn't enhance the fun of the fight just the grind to get to the win.

 once I platinum ill move on to #3 which has a huge roster and alot more story


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2018)

Deep Rock Galactic (early access) 7/10

Been playing this game for a while with my best friend. It is still in early access so there is further balancing, bug fixing and adding content going on but so far it is tremendous fun. You get the most fun out of it with a functional team of four and you need to cooperate and communicate well since I believe difficulty increases with the amount of players (haven't sufficiently tested this yet but when I went solo it seemed a lot easier compared to when we were going with two people.

Classes could still use some balancing, I still believe the Driller class is a bit too weak with his flame thrower and his main skill set doesn't offer too much of an advantage over the other classes imo (you dig faster for minerals with your drills but you are hardly pressed for time anyway so that's not really a vital aspect of the team). Discovered a few minor bugs and glitches, game crashed during load-up once but I can forgive that since it is still early access. They need to add more customizations in the future to keep people tied to the game but I'm sure they will. Compared to the previous update, the latest one did a lot in terms of mission variety and enemy wave threat (difficulty increased quite a bit and that's good. Missions are no longer a cake walk and actually challenging especially with few people on the team but it is never unfair or unbeatable).

The game in itself is a bit repetitive since it's basically a grinding game but the randomly generated levels and different cave designs, lengths and complexity makes up for it. It is imo highly addictive to just go into it and look for where you find your minerals or special objectives this time around since every cave is absolutely unique and the conditions are always different. 

Deep Rock Galactic has great potential but is as of now fairly underrated or simply unknown. This needs to change. 

Rock and Stone to the bone!


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 28, 2018)

*Sonic Mania Plus (Nintendo Switch) *- 4/5

If fans could make a good Sonic game, why can't Sega themselves?


----------



## GhibliFox (Jul 29, 2018)

_Sonic Mania Plus_, 10/10. 

I grew up in the 90s so this game hit me right in the feels. Just in time for Jonah Hill's _Mid90s_ movie that's coming out soon too.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2018)

Banner Saga 3
6.5/10

In order to squeeze all the content of it, you need to either replay the game or not have a very good performance in it. Due to some events and battles are unlocked by you being slow or having had a poor performance previously. This bothered me a lot as I cant be bothered to do that shit again. Specially when this is the 3rd game that encourages import saves from the previous game.

Anyways the missions range from tedious to easy. They are not very interesting and your units can easely be OP and broken IMO.

The OST is not as spectacular as the previous two altought I think it was because the soundtrack union got in one giant clusterfuck at the time.

However my real issue with the game is the following:
The story feels rushed and just wants to get to its conclusion asap. You got like 6 different possible endings however most of them are plain and if you get the good "happy ending" you will be dissapointed as it is incredibly lackluster, incipid and unsatisfying. It ends sudden after a conversation, no animation, no after cards showing you what happened to the characters and no epilogues.
The ending that shows you the most content is the one where you fuck up and your main hero dies... I find it hilarious how they put all their enphasis on the version of you fucking up rather than on the good ending.

"BU- Bu it's the developers choice and vision"
Well then, dont come complaining later on why no one is talking about your game nor why it doesnt have a fanbase. They jacked it big time with the first one since it was really fucking hard and people lost interest. But this one just makes you wonder... was it really worth my time and money just to get this lame ass conclusion?


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2018)

Walking Dead the definitely(lol) final season episode 1

8/10

Brody will remember this

5 minutes later

Brody is dead

Marlon will remember this

1 minute later

Marlon is dead

Never change, Telltale, never change


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 18, 2018)

Witcher 3: 10/10 easily.


----------



## Natty (Aug 19, 2018)

Batman: Arkham Knight

It's really good! I was turned off before cause I heard that the Batmobile has too much of a emphasis in the game but I actually enjoy the vehicle sections. I love the story, even though the reveal for the Arkham Knight is pretty obvious. It also has the bonus of Batman having most of his arsenal from Arkham City, which is really cool.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2018)

Finished *Orwell*.

Really engaging game that tackles topics of privacy, personal freedoms, and government surveillance. I was hooked from start to finish. I would definitely recommend people try out the demo on steam. It's basically the first level of the game. /10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

I bought the Nintendo mini.  The last game that I played was actually Double Dragon II.

Rating: 9/10.


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 6, 2018)

Stardew Valley 9/10

I've played it a ton and am still nowhere near done with it. It's a nice replacement for Harvest Moon, and I keep going back to it every few months.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 13, 2018)

I think it was either Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam (I give it 8/10)
Or
Yoshi’s New Island 3DS (I give it 9.5/10)


----------



## Lulcy (Sep 13, 2018)

*Witcher 3 (PS4)*

Combat is not very engaging and quests are overall nothing special and pretty bloated most of the times. Travelling around the open-world is quite relaxing.

7/10


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 16, 2018)

Playing *MGSV*. Really liking it so far. I enjoy pretty much everything about it except for having to "re-capture" outposts on my way to the main destination; I take a long time when playing non-lethal, so it can take me up to 30-50 minutes before even getting to the main objective lol. I especially love just flying in the helicopter around mother base and enjoying the sights during the day and night times. With Love Deterrence blasting on the Pequod speakers, it's a very relaxing pastime./10


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2018)

Seers Isle

0.1/10

I should maybe drop this morbid fascination I have with bad games. Its like people who watch bad movies, they are in for a laugh. And I understand them. Games like Life is Strange and Dangan Ronpa are bad but they are also fun as hell. This? Atrocious. Absolutely bad. An abyss of suffering as TC would say.

Ok, now, its a visual novel alright. With CHOICES! The premise is right up my alley - strangers get into a lonely place and start dying off one by one. But then in the end it turns out that its a Groundhog day ripoff and the only way for it to be broken is for the main character(who stays hidden for the first half the "game" by the way) to kill herself. Or let her lover die. Lover you say? Oh right, there is that, let me talk about it a bit.

So, each choice you make results in the hand, the eye, the antlers or the human body getting some points. There is no explanation what the hell those are, at first I thought they were about trusting the spirits or rebuking them. The truth? It chooses your lover. No, seriously, a system you barely have control over because of the lack of understanding chooses one of 4 people(2 men, 2 women, we gotta have equality after all) to suddenly fall in love with you. The whole process comes out of nowhere and has less build up than some hentai games. And this is the friggin core of the whole thing. Basically all you do during the "game" is secretly(yes, secretly) choosing your champion and killing them/killing yourself(apparently letting them die frees you, hurray!).

And the best part? Unlike similar shallow games where it is plainly written which character you can lean towards so you can do the paths you like in peace here every choice is so damn cryptic you need to reload and choose the one which will net you the right amount of antlers, bodies, hands or eyes. Repeatedly.

Its amazing how this thing fails spectacularly at everything. As a mystery it doesn't do anything but lamely repeating Groundhog day. As a choice driven gameplay the only thing you have control over is your love interest and whether they or you die in the end. As a romance it all happens so fast and so randomly you might as well pick up a random hentai, it will most likely have a better build up(I recommend monster girls, yup).

The only .1 it deserves is for the flashbacks and dream sequences. They felt somewhat impactful even though they were cliche as hell.

I have to get myself checked.


----------



## Eggyolk (Sep 25, 2018)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands.

Rating = 4/10. Don't really want to bother going into depth but to put it simply, it's a bad version of Far Cry 3 (haven't played 4 or 5 yet).


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2018)

The Walking Dead Season 4 Episode 2

10/10

I don't know which was my favorite moment. Cant choose between WE SAY FUCK OFF TO FEAR, Clementine putting a venus flytrap in her pants or calling a zombie, who used to be dear to someone, fertilizer.

I laughed


RIP Telltale, you will be missed


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2018)

Pathfinder: Kingmaker

4/10

Basically Pillars of Eternity 2 with more cumbersome UI, infinitely worse characters and shittier graphics. Play only if you are a big fan of the genre like me.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 28, 2018)

Killzone 3 

8/10 

Finally finished the trilogy of Killzone and I felt the campaign was ok till I got to the snow levels and the MAWLR levels and my God those MAWLR levels were amazing. I would just watch it operate and damn I thought it was so chaotic and it really had me feel like I was in those trenches and bunkers fighting the damn thing. Great game with a great finish.

Castle Crashers Remastered 

8/10 so far

Great party game with tons of character, visual gags, and just nonsensical setting. I'm about halfway thru and it's been a joy.


----------



## Eggyolk (Sep 29, 2018)

Ratchet & Clank (PS4)

Rating - 9/10

A retelling of the first Ratchet and Clank game which has been made up to par of the current generation. Good graphics, simple and enjoyable story (albeit somewhat childish), good variety in gameplay with various weapons. After finishing you unlock challenge mode (which I have not played yet but will soon). Supposedly is a significantly more difficult mode of the same game but you start with the weapons you already own and in challenge mode you have access to upped weapons that are not available in the standard game (basically weapon evolutions). Would recommend


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 1, 2018)

Hotline Miami

6/10

The best thing about the game is the music.


----------



## Sumu (Oct 1, 2018)

Marvels Spider-Man PS4 

9/10 

As a spider fan I loved everything about the game, just minor things need to be polished for it to be perfect.


----------



## Rihikiray (Oct 11, 2018)

The Sims 4 (just got the vampire game pack)

7/10
Haven't played it a ton, but overall seems like a nice addition to it. Little odd playing as a vampire though.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 11, 2018)

Furi
8/10

A difficult indie game with a combination of bullet hell and tense duelling/parrying mechanics. It works really well, and once you get a feel for how it works, it's really satisfying to play. It also has a fantastic soundtrack.

I recommend it to anyone who enjoys challenge, frustration, and lots of neon.


----------



## ??? (Oct 21, 2018)

God of War (2018) - 10/10.


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2018)

Thronebreaker

6/10

Yea I am sorry CDPR but I cant feel engaged in your story when the gameplay is so damn easy. The more the game progresses the more I am like "can I beat this opponent on 0 while doing 2 other things on the side and not thinking at all". Most of the time I can. Even the puzzles became more of a joke(sometimes there are good jokes tho, that Hearthstone game was fun) as the time goes on.

Hear that? Epic music, characters commenting on how hard the fight was when I killed every damn monster the AI played immediately after it hit the board. On the hardest difficulty. And I barely play Gwent.

A pity, those 5 star reviews are probably by people who cant play games.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2018)

Finished Super Mario Galaxy 2.

Pretty good game. I did feel that it was dragging on for a while, though. It could've been cut down a world for sure. The missions that require the motion controls are still bad. And the lack of Rosalina was disheartening/10


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 9, 2018)

deltarune

i wasn't ready

10/10 very biased


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2018)

Holy fucking shit, everyone stop what you're doing and go play Xenogears.

This game deserves a proper localization, but through all of its wooden dialogue the story that transpires is still one of the most interesting (if convoluted) narratives in video games I've ever played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Nov 14, 2018)

Red dead redemption 2 

Just entered the third chapter. 

9/10 some stranger mission is a chore. Looking at you dinosaur lady


----------



## Trueno (Nov 19, 2018)

Spec Ops the Line is a 4/5

A quintessential game for any fan of shooters and shows how some games can draw the player into the storytelling of the game. Not for the faint of heart and should be played without any spoilers or info on it other than it being a third person shooter.

DMC3 is another game with underrated storytelling and perfect gameplay. I wish all action games were more like this. (Staring intensely at GOW and Heavenly Sword). I give it a 5/5 since I can't think of a single flaw to the game. It even has the best Sixth Ranger as the best rival character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2018)

Heart of the Swarm 9/10

Destroying planets of human and protoss scum and committing mass genocide all over the galaxy with Sarah was so much fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2018)

*Red Dead Redemption 2 - Loved it.* One of the best stories in a video game that I've had the pleasure of experiencing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Heart of the Swarm 9/10
> 
> Destroying planets of human and protoss scum and committing mass genocide all over the galaxy with Sarah was so much fun.


yeah, I really liked HotS. kerrigan is so good

--

brother got the switch with mk8 bundle, so I've been playing it. It's definitely not like Double Dash, so the transition is not easy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2018)

Darksiders III - Liked it. 

This series is the true abomination of a good MetroidZeldaVania time. This time with more Metroid than ever thanks to the Force Hollow.


----------



## Karma (Dec 1, 2018)

Bioshock: Great atmosphere, world, story, levels and artstyle. Gameplay is very unique but feels pretty clunky. Hacking mini game gets repetitive after first few hours and some of the harder variants are impossible to do without hacking upgrades. Not enough enemy variants. The ending message felt tacked.

Bioshock 2: Almost all of the same qualities as its predecessor except the story is straight forward and some of the characters arent as intresting. The gameplay is the realization of all the things its predecessors set out to do but couldnt. Big Sisters kinda feel cheap tho.

Minerva's Den: Best elements of Bioshock 1 and 2.

Bioshock Infinite: Same story structure as bioshock 2 (1 parenrt takes the others child so you set out to get them back). Retcons a ton of shit to make this story fit into the continuity. Strips away almost all of the intricacy of the gunplay. Vigors feel taked on instead of a vital part of the gameplay/story. The multiverse stuff is not only directive of oher stories but falls into the same pitfalls as they do. Health system is absolute fucking garbage. Skyhooks feel fun to use but u soon realize how shallow it is. Elizabeth is a fun character but some of the writing makes her do some dumb ass shit. Booker is average as a protagonist. Colombia is not nearly as intresting as rapture. Y the fuck do people like this game so much? 

Burial at Sea parts 1 and 2: Takes the game back to rapture and brings back some of the old mechanics. The story is a bit infuriating and feels like fanfiction but the gameplay is much more enjoyable but that because it feels like the first 2 games.

My ranking goes;

Minerva's Den (9), Bioshock 2 (8.5), Bioshock (7), Burial at Sea (6.5), Bioshock Infinite (5.5).


----------



## Trueno (Dec 1, 2018)

South Park: The Stick of Truth (PS3)  7/10

The combat was okay. Wished there were more summons. Most of the funny parts were actually the Boss fights, which I loved. Canada felt like a drag despite being sometimes funny and so was the whole Goth/Girls section. Although, the commentary was spot on.

TLDR; Funny and Fun 70% 30 % A Drag

EDIT: I advise that you not eat chili during the final battle


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2018)

Assassins Creed Odyssey

8/10

Nothing like the combination of a dumb AI and difficult terrain. Outsmarting it is weirdly satisfying. That said story is crap, and voice acting is appalling. But hey, exploration and abuse of dumb AI, it will hold my attention for awhile. The quick save is also such a blessing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2018)

Celeste 8/10

My hands are still sore but I genuinely feel like I accomplished something. Plus the story really spoke to me.


----------



## MafiaMenace (Dec 7, 2018)

Spyro: The Reignited Trilogy
10/10 100% everything
achievements, skill points, gems, collectibles.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2018)

Gears of war. 7/10
It got boring real quick gameplay wise but the story was nice.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2018)

Rios said:


> Assassins Creed Odyssey
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Nothing like the combination of a dumb AI and difficult terrain. Outsmarting it is weirdly satisfying. That said story is crap, and voice acting is appalling. But hey, exploration and abuse of dumb AI, it will hold my attention for awhile. The quick save is also such a blessing.



Can't remember last time assasin creed had a good story imo


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2018)

Been playing Uncharted The Lost Legacy. Absolutely love Chloe, so it's great that she has her own standalone game. Nadine's character is also being fleshed out, so that's a plus. I didn't care for her too much in Uncharted 4, but I knew beforehand that she was in Lost Legacy. So I gave her a pass.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 13, 2018)

I've been replaying Morrowind. You know, for the last decade I've been telling people that Morrowind was my favourite ES game "but it's really janky" and "it hasn't aged well" but you know, finally replaying it now, I remember why I loved it so much. Every facet of it still _looks_ like the world's most angular scrotum, mods or not, but it does a far better job of letting you build your character and immerse yourself in its world than Oblivion and Skyrim ever hoped to.

I should probably play Daggerfall.


Luey said:


> Can't remember last time assasin creed had a good story imo


The first game, I think.

_Arguably_ Revelation.


----------



## Grinningfox (Dec 13, 2018)

ME : Andromeda and it’s meh


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2018)

ATOM RPG

2/10

A classic example of how sometimes Steam review can lie.

Listen people, just because it is a homage of a classic doesn't make it good. By itself its a horrible game. The difficulty is insane, the developers straight up lie to you that you can play any build you want, conversations are all stock, quests are deliberately made to take as much time as possible because of backtracking and slow map movement, the game denies you resources to make you grind/look for them and artificially prolong the playtime. Of course we also have the usual bad UI, bad companion AI(with no option to control them which is wonderful) and almighty "random encounters" designed to make you pump the quick load button as fast as possible.

What a disgrace. I understand Bethesda is sucking ass right now but this is not a good Fallout game. Wait for whatever Obsidian are doing.

HIGHLIGHT: Your tough army guy companion getting his ass kicked by a 13 years old girl who not only did more damage to him than he did to her(she was wearing pajamas by the way) but also had more action points and could act 1 more time each turn than he did.

I would have laughed if it wasn't so pathetic.


----------



## RibAndChi (Dec 25, 2018)

GTA; SA

Jesus the shooting in R*'s recent games are terrible to me but after going back to SA its unplayable


----------



## Rios (Dec 26, 2018)

Zombie Exodus

9/10

Now this is something different.

Way back when I didn't have a computer I spent a lot of time with those choose your own adventure books the library was stocked with. I only recently noticed that they can also be played on a pc(or a phone or a tablet) so I decided what the hell, lets give it a try and spend the evening reading.

It was a good choice(heh puns). The game is really fun. Like Walking Dead but with stats(so skill checks), way higher replayability and a slew of characters who are never clear cut good guys or likable, but it makes sense being the zombie apocalypse and all. No graphics of course, duh.

The highest point was me being able to get each member of the group killed and eventually dissolve it completely while remaining in good standings with everyone and never getting caught. Such a string of events was impossible in the Telltale series because each bad action must have consequences. But frankly speaking if you are smart enough you should be able to get away with them, right?

Now, the game can be annoying at times. For example you go on a mission, alright, get your ass in a tight spot and need a rope to proceed. Except you didn't get one cause you didn't anticipate you'd need it.

dead

Next time you get the rope but don't have enough strength to pull yourself all the way.

dssfdfdssdgsdg dead

etc. but hey, its not a biggie, reload and try again as they say.

For what it is its really good, even better for a tablet(not sure about a phone, I hate reading for long on phones).


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2018)

Guilty Gear Xrd Rev 2

Holy **** it is awesome: movement feels great, roman cancelling facilitates creativity and Burst adds defensive depth that reminds me of DI in Smash.The single player content is also really cool so far. Only downside is that the online community is not as active as it once was.

9/10.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 30, 2018)

Guided Fate Paradox 6.5/10
It's like a chess game RPG.. It's like Azure Dreams though less fun but much quicker and longer.
Story and characters are shit, but if you skip it all the extra stages are really challenging. And even on +0 out of 10 difficulty I get molly whooped, insane.. tryna clear the 3rd stage but cant get past floor 45 out of 150.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 5, 2019)

999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
6.5/10

Competent but coulda swore its filled with plot holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 5, 2019)

Keishin said:


> 999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors
> 6.5/10
> 
> Competent but coulda swore its filled with plot holes.


Now play Virtue's Last Reward. It's a work of insane genius.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 6, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> Now play Virtue's Last Reward. It's a work of insane genius.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Wild guess is that the MC is in the robot's father's body who is Brother the supposed terrorist leader guy.. not sure whats going on with the guy remembering partly about shit though...
theres something wrong with the old guy and the little kid even though the game plays them so innocent.. more about the kid though ...

although they want to stop it and the terrorist guy wants to bomb it... it was said that they were conducting those experiments... why would they bomb their own shelter hmm maybe the kid did something. Although then again why would he talk about the "granddad" ..


----------



## kire (Jan 7, 2019)

Red dead redemption 2  9/10
I'm still at the beginning but I like it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2019)

Finished *Fire Emblem Awakening*.

Really liked it characters and gameplay. Plot is what's to be expected. It's funny that I've finished the other 3DS FE games that came out after this one first./10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Jan 14, 2019)

Birth By Sleep

Aqua at the Graveyard
Terra at the Graveyard
Ventus still doing ice cream

Terrible at rhythm

7/10


----------



## Rios (Jan 16, 2019)

Walking Dead The Final Season Episode 3: Broken Boys

9/10

Looks like there will be no more Oh My Darling Clementine singing for this young Romeo. I even felt bad(for about 10 seconds, then I laughed).

Subtracted 1 point because all flashbacks, dream sequences and mushroom trips can go suck a dick, hate this sort of padding in an already short installment.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2019)

With the release of Travis Strikes Again, I decided to finally get No More Heroes 2.

I missed Travis and Sylvia, and the game is as stylish and fun as ever. Also gonna have to get used to the controls again./10


----------



## Trueno (Jan 20, 2019)

Assassin's Creed 2
9/10

Almost perfect game if the last sequences were longer. I feel like this game didn't hand hold too much but still did some hand holding which held it back.

Assassin's Creed 3
7/10

Precursor storyline held it back, glitches and the lack of focus on the main lead is what held it back. Also, the homestead missions should have been mandatory and could have replaced the entire Haytham section. The Homestead really needed to be Connor's version of the villa. I love Connor and his story, but the way it dragged on and Haytham's sections held my hand were so frustrating. Not to mention having to hide during the trailer battle, running back and forth on a horse to lead an army, Paul Revere's annoying ride(he actually got captured historically iirc) and lastly having to listen in on conversations were boring. Also, this was when they locked off missions that were going to be only for the PS3. So everyone else missed out on these exclusive missions I played because I happened to have a certain console.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 21, 2019)

Finally finished *MadWorld*

Fun hack n slash. I'm glad it was short cos it would've gotten boring real quick. It felt like I've been playing this game on and off for the past 2 years, and it's funny that I apparently finished it in just 5 hours total playtime. /10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Jan 21, 2019)

I have some time to kill so lets talk about the Walking Dead Episode 3 again. I enjoyed it but it was ultimately a complete bullshit and I daresay a step back for the series. There were three big problems with it, problems that believe it or not grew bigger than the "kids with bows against adults with rifles" madness we had before.


AJ and the story of a weak kid.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The one bright spot was that I finally manged to turn him into what I wanted - a killer. The rest though.......
Ok, so he was supposed to be special. The kid who never experienced the real gentle world and thus is supposed to be tougher. That whole image shattered completely when he said he'd refuse to shoot Clementine in the face if she got bitten(why they talked about it in the first place I have no clue). Mind you Clementine at a similar age without warning and without ever doing it before shot Lee without a problem. So this guy, who already killed a person, showed no remorse when confronted about it, constantly wove his gun around and talked about killing various people he hates suddenly chickens out? How the fuck does this work? Oh I know, because Buddha(more on him later) told him that zombies have souls. Come on, he was calling them monsters constantly before that, how did he manage to make his mind so fast? Remember, Clementine in season 1 was kidnapped and subjected to brainwashing, and she didn't relent. If they constantly have to make parallels between them now and Lee->Clementine from before it is even more evident how completely backwards both scenarios are. Are the writers getting soft? Must be. I bet that wanting to be zombies together forever and ever was used to invoke an Awwww from the audience despite how silly it is in relation to his character. Mind you he was talking how much tougher Clementine and him are than the rest. HOW?????

Smaller complaint is how his scenes dragged on and on without much of a progress. Episode one was huge for him. In episode two he begged the others to not force him to leave, revealed what he and Clementine talked about without thinking and without consideration how it might hurt them(why did she never tell him to stop that I don't know), got manhandled then expressed genuine fear, was always in need of a rescue, never made good on his promise and most damning of all expressed desire to live an easier life. Now it was mostly a kindergarten episode with tickling and throwing a beach ball around. You know......fuck off. 




James aka Zombie Jesus

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have one question to ask this guy. What if one of the zombies you herd around bites someone? Would you feel guilty? Are the undead more important than the living? See, this guy is the ultimate hypocrite. He expects the others to act the way he does because he apparently saw the light after murdering his friend. Good on him! You know, there are crazy people everywhere. If he feels that something which never stops hunting for living flesh, is never sated, never runs away and always attacks without provocation is "innocent" thats his deal. He is a loner anyway.

Thing is he is also a prophet. And this breaks everything. See, he knows that AJ killed a person. He doesn't know how or why yet he tells you he shouldn't kill anymore. Huh? What if AJ killed in self defense? What if the same situation happens again and he has to defend himself again? He shouldn't attempt to? Oh and better yet, Clementine already killed Lee. She already killed Kenny(I know both are avoidable, not the point). So two confirmed kills at a young age of people she cared deeply for. And she can still be played as the kindest person around(I am playing her as a sociopath, once again not the point). So how the fuck killing two people, mind you in situations that might have as well been justified self defenses, is going to completely ruin a young boy's psyche yet the same circumstances did nothing to a young girl who by all accounts should have been more vulnerable? How the fuck, dear writers? 

Do you see where I am coming from? How I feel like they deliberately make this season actually weaker than the first one because reasons? Are the sjws to blame again? Who knows.




The ending and that "hard choice"

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, one of the endings is actually the ultimate irony. 
James, the guy who was so against killing, gets killed if you spare Lilly. Now you as a player obviously don't know that if you are playing for the first time so the question is whether Lilly deserves to die or not. Hmm lets see.

So Lilly here is a ruthless dictator who brainwashes people to follow her or die. She also employs torture methods(or lessons as she calls them), she is not above forcing others to do unthinkable things to help break them and to her the smallest notion of freedom or even the wish to not live under her boot is blasphemy and the infidels must be reprogrammed into tools to serve her unquestionably. She is incredibly poisonous and as long as she lives people will suffer without question. Maybe not Clementine and her band of losers but others for sure.

So why let her live? Is this even a question? If someone absolutely deserves to die its her. The writers(cant call them Telltale anymore, welp) did a good job trying to mask all this behind some "thou shalt not kill" crap but its clear as day if you think about it - you cut off the snake's head, it is the good thing to do. 

No hard choice here and I feel like the people who say there is were fooled. I had more trouble choosing the color of the candles than that.




In the end a game so heavily relying on story has to be judged by whats most important to it - characters and story. Yes, the gameplay elements were crap but that has little bearing on the bigger flaws hidden within. And even though we can all turn off our brains and have some good dumb zombie fun claiming that this is in any way a masterpiece is foolish.

BONUS!

Clementine as the Glorious Leader

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Clementine apparently rallied the forced to grab their friends back? No, the others were already 100% behind the idea, I even remember Violet with the "vengeful" label, Clementine didn't do shit to rally them.
She devised the zombie distraction plan? No, it happened by a complete chance encounter. If I can figure out that a herd will be instrumental in getting in then its obvious, not smart.
She figured out to burn the hay? Come on, there were torches. Outside. In the bright daylight. With zombies around. Fucking hard to figure that one out.
And by the way, their greatest weapon was devised by a small kid who looks like a retard and wears the title of Chronic Masturbator with pride. 

So yes, Clementine is the perfect leader material, 100% convinced.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jan 22, 2019)

Persona 4 golden 8/10


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 25, 2019)

Playing *Trauma Center Under the Knife*.

This game is so fuckin hard and frustrating, but I really like it. I hope that the Wii version really improves the controls and other qualities of life. Half of my playthough has to be from trial and error and failures lol/10


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2019)

Tales of Berseria

2/10

I was not made to withstand jrpgs. Boring story, flat characters, takes too long to get going, fighting is more like rhythm dancing, the outfits are horrendous, seriously who dresses like this. I don't know what else to say, going back to the Western front I guess.


----------



## Mako (Feb 3, 2019)

*Kingdom Hearts III: *6/10. KH's story was never the strongest part of the game. I'm sure they tried to spread out the  story as Sora traveled to each world, but that ultimately fell apart in the final 3 hours. No one still knows what's inside the black box -- not even Nomura. The Disney worlds were alright -- some were retellings of their respective movies and some were original stories. Although Kingdom of Corona was a retelling, I think this was my favorite world to visit. Rapunzel's cheerful and curious personality allows the player to interact with the game environment. Frozen/Arendelle dragged so much ass because you need to traverse the mountain 2x. It's great to see some characters return, but man, my biggest complaint is how Kairi regressed back to a damsel in distress. Besides the lack of a critical mode, the combat is fluid and responsive. The ability to upgrade your keyblade was a nice touch and gave incentive to search/create items. The attractions should be gradually added to the game as Sora travels to different world, not given to you from the very start.

As for the final battle(s): 
*Spoiler*: __ 



There should've been an option to play Aqua, Riku, Roxas, or even Mickey during the final stage. In addition, who the fuck thought it was a good idea to add an underwater battle near the end?




Ending: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Days trio reunited on top of the tower was a highlight of the game. Xion looks great in her new outfit. 




I guess the wait still continues as we wait for more of union X and a FM.


----------



## Francyst (Feb 3, 2019)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider. 3/10 but I haven't finished it yet. 

Man now I know how hardcore DMC fans felt when they got Donte. How did they manage to turn Lara into a straight up killer who has no responsibility for her actions. I haven't played a game this bad since Watch Dogs. Only reason I haven't dropped it is because Lara has a special place in my heart.

They still make her carry around a bow like an idiot. The stranded survival theme ended in the first game. Packs a shotty, assault rifle, pistol.... oh and a bow for stealth

BRING A GODDAMN SUPPRESSOR


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 4, 2019)

Uchiha Inkatomi said:


> *S
> 
> Shinobi* for ps2. I think this is the best ninja game made yet for the ps2.


You, sir (or madam?), have made my day. Shinobi PS2 is my favorite, non-arcade, game from that generation. I even did a longplay of it (which was played unremarkably until the last few stages). While I wish there was an option to alter camera controls, after adjusting, it feels great. Truly a game that takes old school ideas and modernizes it. While frustrating, like a good arcade game, masterful play is so rewarding, and looks insane.

The last game I played was God Hand about an hour ago. I'd say it is top 20 material from that generation, in my opinion. I still have trouble with the rank system, but it's just such a shining example of the expansion of the beat 'em up genre. Tight controls, great dodge mechanics, challenging enemies, priceless voice acting. 9/10

Edit: Space Harrier was a day ago, but I have to mention one of the greatest games conceived. Fast-paced, beautiful music and presentation, insanely catchy music, easy to pickup yet difficult to master, space mammoths. 10/10

The most recent game I've played was kingdom hearts 3 about 2 weeks ago. Not finished, but it's alright, so far. Currently 7/10 for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2019)

*Tales of Vesperia: Definitive Edition* - 9/10

*Assassin's Creed: Odyssey* - 9/10

*Resident Evil 2* *(2019)* - 11/10


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 6, 2019)

Playing Wargroove.

It's a fantastic turn-based strategy game. It unapologetically takes many concepts from Advance Wars, which almost fills the gap that AW Days of Ruin left a decade ago. There are some quality of life issues that can be improved, but fortunately, the devs seemed to have addressed a lot of them and have already sent a post-launch patch for submission to fix them. Oh, and you can play as a dog. And there are many puppy-based units in the game. /10


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2019)

The Division 2

5/10

I somehow ended in the beta. Never asked for this but hey, cant refuse free stuff.

Game is a copy of the previous one basically. Boring repetitive gameplay, no story to speak of, tons of activities which feel the same, missions are quite hard because they are designed for multiple players, grenades explode in mid air for some reason, skills are clunky to use, your character never opens their mouth which makes all cut scenes hilarious to watch.

Overall.......meh, wont pay for this.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Finished the campaign for Wargroove

Pretty fun and addicting game. It's heavily inspired by Advance Wars, which is one of my most favorite series. With that being said, it's not a blatant copy and paste of Advance Wars with a medieval fantasy skin. There are some differences in mechanics (like how villages are captured) that keep the gameplay fresh. The four factions are unique, the sprite work is gorgeous, and being able to control dogs is just icing on the cake. There are some bugs and issues that hinder the quality of life, but Chucklefish already seems to have a grasp on them and have laid out what will be fixed in upcoming patches...which will pretty much solve all of the issues I personally have with the game. Is this a replacement for Advance Wars? No way in hell. It's its own thing, but it definitely fills the gap that AW left us a decade ago./10

The game also apparently made back all the money they put into development in 3 days, so I'm so glad it's doing so well.


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2019)

Walking Dead Season 4: The Final Frontier 

1/10

It has recently come to my attention that yet another major character is gay(I never noticed because he didn't like me anyway and didn't talk to me, heh, the perks of being an ass). Which brings them up to two, three if Clementine decides that licking pussy is the best way to repopulate the Wasteland.......hic......the after apocalypse world. Four if the rumors about that one girl are true(which I am sure they are).

So I decided to take a closer look.

And I regret it.

Most of the good writers from season one left, which is normal, the story and characters surely took a dive but hey, I like zombies and I can appreciate a good bad movie(funny how all episodes clock at about 2 hours) so I am having fun. Or at least I was.

The game was made by sjws. The mocking tweets, the language, the buzzwords, the idea that Clementine is some sort of a feminist icon, the blatant insertion of minorities and gays.........come on. You know who else did this? Mass Effect Andromeda. At least Bioware didn't go under but you did. And I am glad. I paid for this crap, I was sad when they said they wont make games anymore.

Fuck off.

What has the world become, man, I rather stay ignorant. Sigh.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 22, 2019)

Finished *Ori and the Blind Forest Definitive Edition*.

Absolutely beautiful game. Seconds into booting up the game for the first time, the  plays and the piano and melody immediately hit me in the lacrimal glands. The game opens with a story sequence very reminiscent of Disney Pixar's Up movie. There is a lot of emotion and stakes right off the bat, and I was immediately hooked and built a connection with Ori. The platforming had a lot of difficult parts, which I wasn't expecting, and I had to do a lot of trial and error to progress through the levels. The forest is fuckin dangerous, yo. I'm never going camping. The art and animation is also top notch. /10

So glad the sequel is coming out this year.


----------



## Rios (Feb 23, 2019)

Far Cry: New Fallout

8/10

Wonder when the gaming industry will finally get the nuclear winter right. 6 years after a nuclear apocalypse and Earth looks like the garden of Eden. You know, it almost seems like dropping nukes will be healthier for both us and the ecosystem.

That said, since the only difference between this and Far Cry 5 is the story/villains I gotta give some props to Ubisoft for keeping things simple instead of trying to force a ridiculous Religious Villain Sue down our throats.

Also +1 for allowing us to create a main character who has a beard despite their gender. Nice touch?


----------



## Rios (Feb 24, 2019)

Life is not Gay 2 Episode 1: At a huge discount so why the hell not

7/10

I feel like the "choice" games are breaking new grounds here by introducing a character who is obviously straight from the get go. It is a novel and dangerous idea because it definitely lost some of its tumblr appeal, and not because the character is a filthy Mexican(the game is surprisingly racist) but because he is a filthy straight.

What it doesn't break new grounds in? Another friggin thing where you have to take care of a little child. And they are all the same. They get excited easily, you teach them stuff and surprisingly to anyone who has to deal with them IRL they cause too little trouble. At least this time I am getting some Firestarter vibes which is always good.

Padding, padding, padding is the game's main problem. Beautiful scenery, we don't have to spend so much time looking at it. And I like nature. The substance is there too but really, you get to know everybody of importance in the first hour. I wish I went to that party, I craved for human interaction this much, haha. 

There are good things though. I liked how in the end based on what you did your little bro can become a thief(or not in my case). I liked how exploration was rewarded. I liked how you can ask for his opinion when looking at things. And I liked how you are given some legit good advice like getting rid of your phone when you are on the run(the premise is still completely ridiculous though, these kids should have been caught by the end of the second day).

Overall, I am not sure I can take too much of this too quickly so episode 2 can wait.


----------



## Alita (Feb 28, 2019)

Pokémon Platinum (Yep I just played and beat it this year even tho it's been out forever I know.)

5/10

An improvement over pearl which I didn't like at all for the most part but still from my least favorite pokemon region.


----------



## Francyst (Mar 1, 2019)

Monster Hunter: World 8/10

Never played a MH game before and when I tried the beta it was boring. Didn't really show off the game well. So I held off for a year. Decided to pick it up for lols and I'm disappointed I slept on it. There's no learning curve and it's not deep like MH elitist like to act like it is but it's a decent RPG.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2019)

Finally finally finished *Uncharted Lost Legacy*.

Absolutely phenomenal game. Playing as Chloe in her own standalone Uncharted game was something I didn't know I wanted until the reveal trailer came out. She's sexy, has a great personality, and is so badass. The dynamic between her and the villain turned protagonist Nadine works so well. I wanted to hear everything that they both had to say and pressed every single dialogue pop up wherever possible. The set pieces in this game are especially amazing. They're so cinematic and immersive. I won't spoil anything, but the final moments are just incredible to play through. The end credits also made me feel like I just finished watching a movie.

I'd definitely play another Uncharted with Chloe again. No doubt about it./10


----------



## Sauce (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, last game I beat was DMC5. It's actually my second DMC after the 2013 reboot. I really enjoyed it. It was challenging without being overly difficult and it had a lot of cool and stylish moments.


----------



## Rihikiray (Apr 6, 2019)

Skyrim 8/10 

Pretty good so far. Haven't actually finished it yet, since I just got it last month. So far so good, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clutch (Apr 7, 2019)

*Vampire Savior*... Several years ago on GGPO. Haven't touched a game since... Still waitin on dat sequel.

10/10
If SFII is FG's daddy, VSav is the genre's older most awesome brother; it quietly reinvented/rebirthed the genre. No modern 2D fighter today doesn't borrow, at least, three elements from that game.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 7, 2019)

Rihikiray said:


> Skyrim 8/10
> 
> Pretty good so far. Haven't actually finished it yet, since I just got it last month. So far so good, though.


stormcloaks or imperial legion??


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 10, 2019)

edit: Finished *Trauma Center Under the Knife 2*

One thing that immediately stands out is the level variety. In the first game, you're mostly treating patients with this fictional disease. In the sequel, there's less of it; you're thrown into situations with more variety...but you're still combating said fictional disease which is designed to be challenging especially towards the latter half of the game.I also love the new character designs from Masayuki Doi that Atlus properties are known for. The character looks way better and sexier. There are some quality of life improvements over the first game that make the game less frustrating, but I still find myself missing some would-be easy actions due to the "hitbox" of certain things and the cramped interface. I hope the Wii Trauma games are better in that regard. Overall, it's still a good game that provides a challenge./10


----------



## Francyst (Apr 12, 2019)

Life is Strange: 7/10

The story is good but they messed up with the time rewind power. In the first major scene she runs out of power after barely using it but then after that you can abuse the hell out of it with no ingame drawbacks making all the choices kinda pointless


----------



## Rios (Apr 17, 2019)

Been doing some light readin again. Super hero choose your own adventure books. Why not, better than watching Marvel trash.

Heroes Rise Trilogy

10/10

because of this epic moment



What matters most in life? Thats an easy answer!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 20, 2019)

Mushihimesama: 8/10

Hard, but fair. You get to choose between 3 modes of play: one that is sort of like an old school shmup (original mode), another which is like a typical bullet hell (maniac mode), and a final mode which is like a 2nd loop of a cave-made bullet hell (the excruciatingly difficult ultra mode).

I like the speed of the bullet patterns in maniac mode. They get tough, but you can usually see where you went wrong (especially with the hitbox display during concentration shooting). It's also not too long, and has decent music which is always good for these types of games.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 24, 2019)

Finished *Uncharted: Drakes Fortune*.

It's funny how this was the last Uncharted game I had to play since I've already played the others (save for Golden Abyss on the Vita). For a game that came out in 2007, it's pretty solid. But now, it's all just average. I wanted to get through it as quickly as possible. The game DID have some hilarious deaths, though./10


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2019)

Almost done with Kingdom Hearts 3.

I'd say a 6.5/10. The story had a lot of potential, but I think some of the scenes are just way too long. I also felt like I was replaying Kingdom Hearts 2 at times since you have to fight many of the bosses again.

EDIT: Actually I think my rating is too rough. The game is probably like a 8/10.


----------



## Rios (Apr 28, 2019)

We. The Revolution.

5/10

Overrated. The game is made in such a way that you have to restart. The biggest culprit is the way you need to answer questions about cases. So suppose you are judging an idiot who freely admits he pushed somebody and killed them. The game asks if he confessed. Yes, right? Nope. Apparently because he is a dumbfuck he couldn't understand that what he did was murder, therefore he was not confessing to a murder. Fuck you. And screwing up those questions has long lasting consequences. I mean you screw up a single case and your reputation will be drained every single day. You need to whip out a fucking guide to check which questions should be answered in what way and THEN you might start to actually play and enjoy the rest. No, thanks.

Trial and error is not my cup of tea. Cool concept though, I cant be overly mad about it, my expectations were simply too high because of the positive reviews.


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2019)

Mortal Kombat 11.

So far a 8/10. Story is straightforward and the graphics are good. The challenges are decent too. I finished story mode and doing some of the other sections now.


----------



## Rios (May 14, 2019)

A Plague Tale: Innocence

8/10

Quite a mouthful, eh? It is a stealth game if the title didn't already give it away(heh). You'll be throwing rocks, crouching around and getting caught and horribly murdered(offscreen for some reason). Its actually not that bad. Beautiful graphics, partner system, varied gameplay(for a stealth game). Think of it as a Dishonored(cause the rats) with your main character being a pussy and tagging along with an even bigger pussy.

Controls seem weird though. I failed a bunch because I pressed space to climb and my character bounced back. Noisily. Also the story is.........eeeeeeeeeeh, its there I guess.


----------



## Rios (May 16, 2019)

Rage 2

7/10

blah blah blah, its an open world shooting game, what story do you need? Same crap with Borderlands but maybe I had a bigger problem with it because I couldn't stand their "humor" . Here at least everything is dry but less annoying. Even the fucking car talks. I needed some time to process this one.


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2019)

Ratchet Clank 

7/10

Gameplay is fun. I thought they could have done more with Clank, but the story is funny and enjoyable. Love that you can upgrade weapons.


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2019)

Been playing so much *Fortnite BR* recently with the new season. This new season has been pretty fun. The last time I played it was maybe last year...I can't remember. The map has changed a lot, and I don't recognize anything. The best thing, though, is the addition of the slipstream tunnels which provide you a very fast way to travel around the map. I'm mainly playing to get enough free in-game currency to get the battlepass that will allow me to get the very awesome skins. /10


----------



## Aduro (May 20, 2019)

Totally Accurate Battle Simulator
7/10

Basically its a sandbox game where you have various units with different weapons and hilariously terrible AI who charge their enemies and kill each other.

Its pretty goofy and fun. Good to play with other people. I get really overcompetitive so somehow I even take googly eyes men wandering towards each other with sticks too seriously. You might find yourself yelling at the screen when your own catapults kill off a crowd of your troops to get at one of the enemy.
Competitive balance is non-existent and its easy and there are some pretty major bugs. The landscapes are not remotely well thought out to the extent that its clearly not deliberately stupid. But its well worth trying out for £10-15. Looking forward to the new expansions coming out.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2019)

Ok, now that I've played through it

Rage 2

5/10

There are like 4 story missions. Yes, 4. And if you think ok then, gotta be an awesome open world out there with so much to explore NOPE! The most anemic open world I've ever seen, Skyrim is the equivalent of the real world in comparison. Unmodded Skyrim. Good combat simply cant cut it, buy on sale and only if you like dumb shooting.


----------



## Rios (May 23, 2019)

The Letter a "horror" visual novel

6/10

Was bound to happen at some point. I am a lazy sod, some evenings I prefer indulging in more quiet activities like reading, watching streams or playing games where I don't have to click a lot. So hey, this sounded good. Kind of.

Plot - insane, I mean chain letters, what the hell

Characters - boring, you have to play with all seven of them too, thankfully the game is helpful when it comes to pointing you towards the juicy bad endings har har

Graphics - pretty, what else am I supposed to say

Dialogue - skip skip skip skip

Scares

by this point I was making dick jokes, was the right size too. Seriously though, aren't creepy Grudge ladies so last decade? Game is from 2017 for god's sake.

Endings - plenty of bad ones, I am pleased

Value - very little, I only rate it above average because I knew exactly what I was getting into


----------



## Divine Death (May 23, 2019)

*Samurai Shodown (Neo Geo) *- 8/10


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (May 30, 2019)

Dota 2 Autochess mod

the recent update with the re-roll is fucking with my play  while others are just rolling with it, getting really good pieces and upgrading fast as lightning.

still though, 7/10


----------



## Rios (May 31, 2019)

I am not going to rate the last game I've played I am going to rape the last game I've played.

Warhammer Chaosbane

-10/10

- there are no graphics options
- no side quests
- every zone layout is used at least 5 times
- every chapter has around 5 unique enemies if you are generous
- the next chapters reskin the enemies you've faced in the previous chapters
- boss mechanics are "move away from the circle on the ground", repeat for each new one
- limited healing options depending on your class
- extremely linear power progression, same as the levels, same as the story
- items are bland number increases
- the skill tree is a joke with the same passive bonuses repeated several dozen times
- the AI is incredibly dumb, most of the time they move around aimlessly
- the AI's stupidity is "covered" by having an insane number of enemies, the levels are small yet you are swarmed at every step
- despite that the game is piss easy
- merchants who don't sell you anything
- complete lack of dialogue other than the 3 people who stick around with you
- they couldn't bother making different NPC models for god's sake, you rescue 3 identical looking dudes, triplets!
- playing melee means you'll be thrown around constantly
- they didn't even get the healing orbs right, most of the time they get thrown into an unreachable part of the level instead of sitting on the corpse of the guy you killed
- "leveling" involves picking up colored pixels on the ground you can barely see
- gold as far as I know is worthless
- difficulty ripped off of Diablo 3, everything else they tried to rip off but failed
- they couldn't even implement multiplayer properly
- the game costs 50 EUR while superior games cost 10

I think I can keep going like this till tomorrow. Fuck this game and its developers.


----------



## Rios (Jun 3, 2019)

Sweet Fuse At Your Side

7/10

Sooooooo I might have made a small miscalculation. I was looking for something similar to Danganronpa to scratch an itch.

A little background here, Danganronpa came in 2010, the second installment in 2012, this came in 2013 on the PSP(so I had to use an emulator, not that bad when all you gotta do is press a single button with some directional controls from time to time). Its a clone.........ok, I wont go that far, it was inspired by the two games.

And this is basically it, with a small twist. Its an Otome game, alright and I only realized it when I was already balls deep into the sausage fest. Basically you are a woman in the company of 6 men and you try to survive while picking a boyfriend on the side. Marvelous.

Awkwardness cleared, its actually not that bad. Because its a hybrid its not as hardcore as something like Danganronpa and Phoenix Wright. The gameplay elements are light........with an instant death. They had to make it annoy......I mean challenging in some way. That said the idea is cool. The games you get to play are live versions of actual video games(or close to it). Seven popular genres including freaking Mario Cart, who can possibly resist.

As far as the _other _thing goes I had the double problem of not being a woman(the target audience) and having no clue how japanese go about dating. Now I have some idea though. With these awesome observations to help me out



Well, I am glad he likes what I like. But if I was a woman I'd be kind of offended that my best quality is apparently my round things. Maybe?

Oh well, skip button is there. The dialogue(while not dating) and puzzles were smart enough for me too, I aint that picky.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 16, 2019)

Yakuza 0
9/10
Really love it. Tho near ending the storylime become really weird and "unfit"

Mars Mission
Green Planets
7.5/10
Standard. Nothing special, kinda time waster


Im playing "Punch line"
Very unique
Anime ish and fun
Ill rate when finish it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Jun 16, 2019)

Okami

10/10

This game is 90+ on metacritic but I've never heard a single person talk about this game

Decided to try it because what the hell...

 The most unique game I've ever experienced. Definitely in my top 10


----------



## Zoroftw (Jul 1, 2019)

Garou mark of the wolves (PS2) - easily (personal opinion alert) the 2nd best 2D fighting game ever (and SNK's finest), aside from SF 3rd Strike.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 2, 2019)

Yakuza Kiwami.
7/10
I know this is remake of PS1?or PS2 game so it has a lot of limitation.

That said aside that complain (less feature than Yakuza 0) 
The story is kinda stupid. Especially the end. Just like zero.

Idk these Japanese writer, why they try to be edgy so much


----------



## Yamato (Jul 8, 2019)

Jump Force last night.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 14, 2019)

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night. *7/10*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pros:

Really fun game that's definitely a Castlevania successor.
Visually speaking, the game is stunning as fuck, variety ways to fight (sword, spear, axe, guns, ect...).
There's a good amount of things you can do in the game (shard hunting, side quests) that's worth $40.
Miriam being customized later in the game is really neat too, especially when some hair styles can be unlocked from chests all over the game.
Side bosses that's mandatory if you want to complete the Demon list.
Some side characters are neat too, especially O.D. being my favorite.
Would've given this game an 8/10 or even a 9/10, but there were some issues with the game.

Cons:

Experienced bugs that literally crashes the game. This happened to me twice last week (one on Monday, and the other on Wednesday), toppled with some other bugs like the sound bug after a cutscene happened. It's understandable that bugs happen, and I know that the team are working on fixing it. Until then, my opinion remains standing.
Map system is really shit, and it gets worse in the Tower of Twin Dragons.
Lack of guidance can make your fun experience turn into frustration. The only guidance you'll get is Zangetsu giving you advice indirectly (via Dominique), so first-timers playing the game may face this setback and may have to depend on online help (which can risk spoiling the game).


----------



## Rios (Jul 17, 2019)

Night Call

2/10

Wow. Where do I even start. A noir murder mystery where you collect clues and interrogate your passengers(the protagonist is a taxi driver) only to point out the killer in the end. And it failed at everything. Almost everything actually, I gve 1 point for the great art style.

First off, setting your game during the night doesn't make it noir. Yes, its dark, blurry and rainy, so fucking what. The substance has so little to do with what noir is about, in fact the whole murder investigation thingy is an excuse to talk with others and thats all.

The entire  murder mystery hook is a mess. The only hint you get is that if you play the right tunes people will be more receptive and open. Good, except the clues are random. The whole game is procedurally generated, there is no way to stir them towards anything, they give you random ones every bloody time. Of course you also get a whole bunch of white noise that doesn't fit anywhere. In the end you ain't gonna catch shit, its all random, maybe after a dozen runs you'll be able to guess correctly and have the clues to back it up, big deal. No investigation really only guesswork and luck.

The game's "gameplay" elements outside the conversations are also rubbish. You go towards the closest client you can find and take them, there is no reason to do anything else. You'll be tight on money by the end anyway. The only hard part of all this is making your customers feel better so they give you tips but it only applies to the hard mode. Who would want to do that anyway? Its not like you can guess how they'd react the first time you play.

Hoooooooo boy, and here comes the big one. You know how racial, gender equality and LGBT are big deal nowadays, right? Gaming cant escape this. Sadly. I was surprised at first to find yet another gay person on the same night, who are obviously oh so worried about expressing their unpopular inclinations of course, but then I realized this is what its gonna be, equality will be force fed to us at every point by the media, doesn't mean shit whether we like it or not. I mean come on, under our skin we are all the same after all, why cant we all be respected equally whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...fuck off.



Well, at least we got a 50 years old Tourettes lady who calls us DICK CHEESE, a drunk Santa who hates kids and advises against making them, a medieval knight cosplayer(who is of course gay), a half-dissected still living cat and a ghost who has fun with how fellatio is pronounced. So much fucking noir right here.


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2019)

Well, its time to try yet another japanese game, and it is

The Legend of Heroes Trails of Cold Steel

9/10

The steam reviews were great and this time.....they were completely correct. I am honestly in awe. It is rare to find a game I enjoy so much I cant wait to play it in the evening. Maybe its because I've been starved when it comes to quality RPGs with turn based combat. Or maybe its because of the enormous amounts of customization. Screw it, both! Hell, I even find the recipes and cooking interesting, this is a first. To talk about everything I like would take too much time so here are my little nitpicks

- The game world includes things like trains, airplanes, rifles and even huge rail guns. Yet fighting with swords is a completely legit thing. Not even as a hobby, it is a combat style on par with the rest. I cant wrap my head around this, I know its a common thing in japanese RPGs, especially Final Fantasy, but I just cant accept it. Its silly, alright.
- The protagonist is a sword fighter by default. Which is not that great considering 4 of the 9 party members are also close combat specialists(5 if the rogue turns out to be one too). You can have 4 people at the same time in a group, having more than 2 close combat attackers would only cause a hassle, meaning some party members would be more valuable than others by their nature(and also getting more exposure). Which is I guess fine, it happens in every game of this kind. It also hampers future playthroughs because its not like you can go mage, at least not early.
- Plenty of game content is hidden behind talking with numerous random NPCs which can get boring as hell. I understand why they did this, I don't feel like wasting my time though(thank god for internet guides I guess).
- While they did a good job with the PC keyboard+mouse transition it is still somewhat cumbersome. Fast travel and map are bound to different buttons for example.
- I don't mind most of the dialogue but some of the problems and soul searching the main characters go through are way too exaggerated for me to pay them the attention the writers want me to. Plenty of eye rolling and dialogue skipping commences.

These are all small things though, its still a wonderful little game I'll make certain to see through(and then play the 2nd one).


----------



## Francyst (Jul 28, 2019)

Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice

8/10

It's a From game so I didn't expect a good story. They just set up "coincidences" or whatever and their rabid fanbase makes up stories for them 

Gameplay is fun. I like the swordplay mechanics. I like how the ninja tools complement the swordplay instead of them feeling required. In too many action games they makes tools superpowers and they build enemies with op tools in mind making them pretty much mandatory.

There isn't much skill involved though. The deflect(parry) window is pretty much the same as dodging in DS. Deflecting is easier than dodging since you can spam it too. They should've made the deflecting stance recovery longer.

Boss arenas are reused so it feels a little repetitive. I don't feel as if there is replay value. If you can beat the final boss you have pretty much conquered the mechanics so NG+ is braindead easy


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 31, 2019)

Trails in the Sky SC. A slow burner for sure, but honestly pretty fantastic once I was invested. Great characters, interesting story, charming dialogue; it's pretty nice. Combat is hit and miss, but fun when it gets going. Lots of wandering along dirt paths. Too much, perhaps.

Pretty excellent/10


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 7, 2019)

Recently bought Star Wars Battlefront II (the most recent one).

The campaign isn't bad, but there was a lot of potential in it that DICE didn't execute on. It's really disappointing considering how much I really like the main character. The game definitely shines with its multiplayer component. The scale of battles is appropriately large and the games are hectic and fun. It's also very casual. There's no voice chat and the in-game methods of communication that you can find in other Battlefield games is not present here. I'm glad I waited to get this game very cheap./10


----------



## Yamato (Aug 11, 2019)

One Piece World Seeker 10/10
I'm addicted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 14, 2019)

I played don't knock twice last 
It was a very good game.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 22, 2019)

God Eater 3
8/10, made me real excited for Code Vein


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 22, 2019)

wwe 2k17 is probably the worst wrestling game i have ever played compared to the old ones from 2000s.
4/10


----------



## Yamato (Aug 30, 2019)

Yamato said:


> One Piece World Seeker 10/10
> I'm addicted


The Zoro DLC was fun too 
10/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2019)

Finally bought *Ikaruga *for the Switch.

It's a great Bullet Hell game. Definitely hard as fuck especially for those like me who don't play those kinds of games too often. It only took me like 50 lives to beat the game. I also love that you can change the orientation of the display So if you're playing on a monitor that can swivel or on a Switch, you can play the game in vertical mode for more real estate on screen./10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o2dznuts (Sep 11, 2019)

9/10

Resident Evil Revelations 2 is great game, but I hate babysitting tagalongs. -.-
 I like to let loose, and kill everything in my path. :3


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 17, 2019)

Finally finally finished *Shantae: Risky's Revenge*. It's a pretty fun game. 

I can see why people thought that Half Genie Hero was a disappointment compared to its predecessors. The dungeon areas are fun to get through, but I wish that the map covered them instead of just displaying the whole general world. Out of the 6 hours I played, I'm sure half of it was just navigating the world and backtrackingg due to getting lost at times. Do I still prefer Half Genie Hero over this, though? Yeah. I'm excited to finally start The Pirates Curse/10.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Finally finally finished *Shantae: Risky's Revenge*. It's a pretty fun game.
> 
> I can see why people thought that Half Genie Hero was a disappointment compared to its predecessors. The dungeon areas are fun to get through, but I wish that the map covered them instead of just displaying the whole general world. Out of the 6 hours I played, I'm sure half of it was just navigating the world and backtrackingg due to getting lost at times. Do I still prefer Half Genie Hero over this, though? Yeah. I'm excited to finally start The Pirates Curse/10.



IMO, the only problem I had with Risky's Revenge was a pretty mediocre map system, but it's still a fun game.

You'll definitely love Pirate's Curse. It outshines all of the Shante games IMO.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 18, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> IMO, the only problem I had with Risky's Revenge was a pretty mediocre map system, but it's still a fun game.
> 
> You'll definitely love Pirate's Curse. It outshines all of the Shante games IMO.


Right off the bat, I'm happy that Pirate's Curse opted for a classic "metroidvania" map. Also, the uneasy alliance I have with Risky is great. :blu


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2019)

Finished *Shantae and the Pirate's Curse*.

It's one spicy fuckin meatball. It's a pretty great platformer. Loved the switch in gameplay mechanics from dance transformations to pirate equipment for this installment. The platforming also has its challenges here and there; it's no pushover as Shantae games go (I'm looking at you, last half). Getting monies is also less prevalent and you don't get as much from defeating enemies, so you definitely have to choose what you buy wisely. I definitely recommend it./10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 24, 2019)

*Dragon’s Lair (arcade) *- B

Fun little FMV title. Lots of trial and error, though.


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2019)

The Executioner

0/10

This is more of a warning than an actual review. Currently all Steam reviews for this game are positive, I am sure they are mostly from Russians because their English is as broken as the English in the game itself. Its not a masterpiece and those people are not honest. While the idea is good the game itself is a mess, its not only the bad grammar in every other sentence, the font itself is sometimes broken. You mostly read damnit, crap like this is of utmost importance. And its not fixed.

Skip, you can spend your time better reading about all torture techniques from sources which actually know proper English.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2019)

Astral Chain - It was good.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OH MY GOD. The game should've been more of what Files 09, 11, and 12 are and less about the mid-game investigative stuff. I get that's what PG were going for, and it has some purpose to tie in with what you do (you're a cop). But damn, all the fun stuff is sooo much later in the game that I feel it overall makes this much inferior to PG's bigger hits. Which is a shame, cuz the Legion combat is pretty sweet and unique enough to be its own thing going forward. Combat-wise this is actually superior to Nier Tomato for example, the level designs falls short tho. The hybrid open world-linear stages that force you do boring investigative work before the big fight doesn't make sense when you have all this combat quality and you can't use it whenever you want like open world games let you do (just like Nier).
> 
> I feel this huge detail is a huge blemish on the game especially when it comes to replaying the story. Cuz you'll have to re-sit through a ton of boring shit to get to the fights which are very far inbetween during the early and midgame portions of the story.
> 
> ...


----------



## trance (Oct 8, 2019)

hollow knight- 8

solid platformer with a fun and diverse range of abilities

overall good level design and atmosphere tho some of the stage hazards are very much meh


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 8, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> hollow knight- 8
> 
> solid platformer with a fun and diverse range of abilities
> 
> overall good level design and atmosphere tho some of the stage hazards are very much meh


Have you done the Path of Pain yet? I thought it was very daring and progressive of them to include a level that was personally designed by Satan himself.


----------



## Owais Qadric (Oct 10, 2019)

Rocket league 
8/10


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 11, 2019)

nba 2k20

7/10 I guess.

Also I'm confuse with the +/- rating.

 basically how do you get -40 +- rating per game and  -940 +/- rating total when you dominated 20+ games without any lost. (20+ quadruple double with exception of blocks) average of 4 blocks per game. less than 7 turn overs per game and less than 4 fouls per game).


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 14, 2019)

Resident Evil Origins Collection.

Both amazing in HD with a nice touch up from 6th gen hardware, REmake is a GREAT example of how to actually remake a classic and expanding upon it.

Zero was pretty good just annoying with having to leave shit everywhere to make room.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2019)

Disco Elysium

7.5/10

Well, thats a......weird one. I am a sucker for detective games, cant help it, had to check it out. Was not disappointed. This is basically how you do open world games properly - one main quest with tons of interesting things to do on the side. Like tons, dozens of them. And they are not boring either, when was the last time you were on a quest to find your spirit bird while rummaging through a dilapidated book store? The skill system is also one of a kind. Your skills.......talk to you. Best way to explain it is if you pump up your chem stats in Fallout then every time drugs are concerned your Chem urges you to get high. Pretty amazing. This also might be the best time system I've seen. The clock is ticking but only when you actually do stuff, not when you wander around.

That said, the game is too heavy on exposition, too full of strange words and very very political. I am a Fascist apparently based on my stats. Didn't know that, thanks game! Also it seems very evident that certain skills like logic and encyclopedia are much better than others. So far. Finally, I am not a fan of disco.

Anyway, lets get back to badmouthing those dirty immigrants, shall we!


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 17, 2019)

Divinity 2: Its an overall interesting game for my library. So while I myself have never really played something like it before, Im sure there are many games like it. 

The game is rather great with the freedom it allows, reminiscent of DnD, which gives you many options around many problems from stealthing, killing or diplomacy.

However, despite these options, you are limited by stats and would have to spec into those options in the 1st place. 

And as any man will tell you in RPGs, you can try and be Grognarok, the friendly lizard who can only love, but you WILL have to fight in some unskippable events.

Not to mention there ARE useless skills overall. The game is built so that you WILL have to spec into Hybrid builds, otherwise youll be stuck with 20 fire spells against a fire slug and have to resort to feebly tapping things on the head with your wand like you're trying to discipline it for not respectfully taking more damage from your spells.

Though these aren't bad points, its just that the game wont tell you it and by that time it'll be too late. 

Thankfully it is possible to re spec your points later on, so I (a Rogue) can actually get other moves from other classes to help me not die the moment I get a backstab. 

The story itself is rather simplistic. 

You want to be god if youre going to be Generic MC type A, but at least you can give your OC a personality, customize it and its own theme song from an assortment of premade options. 

Or you can choose an already made character with its own backstories, actual plot involvement and unique skill to use.

Idk, you choose.

At the end of the day the story mixed with freedom does blend together nicely. 

You can kill almost everyone you meet, but some will turn out later to be a key character and was supposed to give you the key that opens up a cave to the legendary destiny sword of smiting.

So many actions will have some consequence, so think before you go murder hobo. 

At the end of the day, the game offers a lot of variety and even has some charming characters if you havent been forced to slit their throats because they caught you with your hands down their pants trying to pilfer some potatoes, but there are some bugs and even with your freedom, its mostly only for the plethora of side quests and character arcs, otherwise youll still have to do some events.

8/10.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 21, 2019)

Tetris:

A rather perplexing old school master piece.

The premise of the game is that, get this, blocks are falling from the sky and you have to lay them in neat lines for them to disappear.

Now this is obviously a metaphor for life, for there is no end.

And eventually the game will literaly become impossible as testimonies from the best players of all time can attest to.

Not even Tool Assisted Runs are capable of keeping it up forever for the speed of which your life falls ahem. I mean the blocks fall will simply become too much for your hands alone.

Even if you were to have people help you or even use the powers of technology to perfectly input frame by frame commands, you will inevitably fail.

Tetris speaks to me on a philosophical level because of this, because despite all of us heading towards the inevitable, we can at least take solace in the fact that we can stave it off by managing the blocks life drops on us properly.

That 4 line block? That's a pay raise to potentially help you succesfully manage your life better, but if you fuck it up, youll only be making it worse for yourself because you dont know when the next opportunity will come.

You have to properly build up to be able to use the line block.

The Z Blocks?

Fuck them.

Those are all the worse things you can imagine if you cant handle them like me.

Z blocks are the SJWs, the Chinese Censorship, EA Games, Fs on your report cards, Flat Tires, Cafe Mods, Hunt Down The Freeman, etc.

When they come, you have to hope youre in the right position to place them or they can be the start of an early end.

T Pieces are interesting. Theyre the neutral events that you yourself need to correctly maneuver. They can lead to chance opportunities and are potentially always helpful. Rarely will these ever hurt you if you know how to properly deal with them.

But I fucking suck at T Spins.

Lastly the squares.

They dont matter.

This is your daily normalcy.

Just place them somewhere and while there might be hiccups like not having 2 spaces open to place it on, they dont really do much.

Overall Tetris is a harrowing game with a surprisingly modern view of the cruelties of life, which makes sense since im almost certain that this was made around the time my Great Grandfather was getting miners lung during his Kindergarten years.

I rate the game 8/10

Because I paid $5 for it and have honestly been trying to seriously play it long enough to get past level 18 when fast dropping is just a way to make you die faster.

Id recommend it to people who are about to go on a road trip and are too poor to have a handheld game or are bored at the dentists office and dont want that attractive person of the opposite gender to see you petting your perfectly ev trained Gardevoir.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

Today I reached 1500 games on steam with Postal 4 as the latest ).
The problem is that I don't have the time to play them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Oct 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> Today I reached 1500 games on steam with Postal 4 as the latest ).
> The problem is that I don't have the time to play them all.


I just now realised the urge to slap you backlog boys must be the same thing my grandparents felt when I wasted food


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

Francyst said:


> I just now realised the urge to slap you backlog boys must be the same thing my grandparents felt when I wasted food


NEAH many of the games finished in my Arrr days.

 Many several times.

Many are the generic titles that I bough for 10C and some need to much time and I don't have that now!

For example, GTA's all finished several times;
All gothic games;

Mass Effect;

many more but well this is what It is!


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 28, 2019)

Code Vein. 6.5/10.

Does a good job approximating the feel of Souls combat, and has more depth to its mechanics than it seems at first glance. The whole experience feels a little padded, not helped by lacking enemy variety, but never quite gets to the point of being boring. Definitely a little front-loaded, though: the early game is well paced, varied and contains a branching path (you can choose whether to do the Dried-Up Trenches or the Howling Pit first) but that is the game's _only_ branching path. After you reach the Cathedral of Sacred Blood, everything slips a little as the Cathedral's design, while striking at first, is ultimately dull, meandering and far too long, and the unwavering linearity of the game from this point on feels like a missed opportunity. Dark Souls built itself on a sprawling, interconnected world of multiple paths criss-crossing each other, but Code Vein tosses that out too quickly.

The story has some interesting beats and the world has some genuinely great concepts, but it's thoroughly C-tier anime stuff. I don't want to harp on the unavoidable comparison to Dark Souls again or anything, but when a game so blatantly inspired by Dark Souls replaces the melancholy of Souls' bleak, subtle storytelling with an in-your-face, strangely edgy variant of the "power of friendship" vibe, the end result is jarring. The characters are nothing special on the whole, mostly built around classic anime stereotypes. It serves, and it even succeeds in wringing a few emotional moments out, but nobody stands out. Well, I suppose Emily does, but only because she's cute. I'm a sucker for cute.

The game is mostly easy enough if you play with an NPC partner, as the game seems to want you to. If you don't, it can be hard; occasionally punishingly so. If you're looking for a proper Souls fix, I'd suggest trying it solo. Be prepared to be frustrated, though: the Lost Invasions (analogous to NPC invasions in Souls, only with waves of enemies instead of single NPCs) can be harrowing without backup, and always last just a little longer than is comfortable. And at least one of the later boss fights, against what I can only describe as "basically Ornstein and Smough" is particularly outrageous solo.

Character creator is a mixed bag, but a generally positive mixed bag. A decent wealth of options, but it lacks in the clothing department and in some curiously basic features: no height slider (you are, necessarily, very tall), and, criminally, no dedicated breast slider. Plus points for having eyepatches. Double plus points for the ability to add an eyepatch to both eyes simultaneously.

Anyway. Fun but flawed. Not a masterpiece, but I can see it having a lot of cult appeal. It feels good to play, is fun, and is challenging if you want it to be. If that's what you're looking for, here it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Nov 7, 2019)

Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen

been playin this now for a few days (yea i know im real late to the party) but so far, i absolutely love this game; from the typical high fantasy setting to the combat to the class system, etc

just got done slaying a griffin at bluemoon tower and holy shit, the entire way there and back was a blast to play thru (minus when a golem killed me and i had start all the way back in gran soren ) and the aesthetic appeal of bluemoon tower is top notch, easily my favorite area so far

prolly the most perfect example of a quintessential high fantasy rpg

overall, it easily gets a 9/10

may even go up to a 10 the more i play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 9, 2019)

*Uncharted 4: A Thief's End (PS4) *- A

Close to 2 in quality. A fitting end to the series (until I get around to playing The Lost Legacy).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 14, 2019)

A Hat in Time: 8/10
Honestly the best 3d platformer around bar Astro Bot: Rescue Mission. Tons of charm, levels are heavily varied in gameplay and everything else, tons of challenges to do on the side, lovely cast of charming characters, pushes platformers to the future instead of replicating dated ones (looking at you yooka laylee)

Also I'm playing Regalia: Of Men and Monarchs, hard asf if you don't change the damage %'ages, overall great game, if you don't change the %, it's damn hard so battles stay interesting, if you change it too much, battles become dull. It has a lot of features like a persona game, limited time to build up your relationships, do actions like go out to do adventures, build your kingdom, etc etc. It's not strict on time though and it has phases of the game (chapters) that make up like 60ish days, giving you bite sized goals to reach. (which can be done via a number of options, from building up relationships, adventures, crafting, fishing, etc)


----------



## Rios (Nov 17, 2019)

GreedFall (or yet another Risen)

8/10

- cliche story
- poor voice acting
- copy/paste building interiors
- plenty of "passers-by" (meaning NPCs put inside a city to simulate life) are clones
- insane rules, for example you need to kill people in certain area, otherwise they heal up to full and run into said area
- stealth is hilarious, you can kill someone and his patrolling friend will step over his corpse without giving a damn. Also a funny story: I was supposed to sneak inside a warehouse. The guys in front tell me to go away. So I sneak inside then leave right out of the front door, I literally open it in their faces. They tell me to go away like I came from the front. Silly buggers, lmao
- most loot from crates is uninspiring
- item icons are ugly, worse than Dragon Age 2 even
- some mechanics, like disguises, are poorly implemented
- the dialogue charming/intimidating options are so basic it hurts
- seems like most companion dialogue involves romances. One of the first things you can ask a guy is "are you lonely?" or "am I attractive to you?".  Like, chill out.
- the setting makes no sense, huge monsters roaming the land yet so many cities?

+ plenty of items to loot and craft, they also have impact on what your character looks like. I can play dress up now!
+ extensive leveling system which allows you to customize your character in a way that suits you. Considering I am the defensive, ranged and cowardly type, there are plenty of ways to go about combat that suit me just fine.
+ quests are usually long and there are plenty of them
+ lack of too many books to read to understand the world, whatever reading material you come across is 2 sentences at most. Considering I don't like reading.......
+ the companions are strong and useful, you can choose their gear too
+ reputations with rewards and consequences
+ ways to screw over people for your own benefit, a must in an RPG
+ gorgeous graphics
+ an easy way to know which character has something interesting to say and which ones are simply there as props
+ great character creator. I mean usually the characters I create are....not pleasant to look at. But now? I've created a masterpiece. Look at that!



Cant believe I missed this little gem. Real fun game for sure.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 24, 2019)

Finally got around to playing Naruto Storm 4 lately. Pretty good so far. Would say about 7.5 for now.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 25, 2019)

*Hotline Miami 2:* 7/10, great gameplay, right difficulty to not be too frustrating, cool art style still, didn't care too much about the story but it was passable (though characters were thrown away too easily), ended out of nowhere though.

*Costume Quest 2:* 6/10, a fun but repetitive game, full of charm though. Glad it ended by the end, but was an enjoyable experience.

Disclaimer: Keep in mind that I don't have the same score system as ign/gamespot, who give mediocre games 7/10 to not piss off game reviewers, I actually use the full 10 numbers. Something mediocre like Uncharted would be a 4-5/10, while lower is for bad or shitty and broken games. I would suggest 6/10 game without a doubt.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 26, 2019)

Dragon Ball FighterZ.
10/10
Excellent fighting game. Simple, fun and pulling off a TOD is awesome...Except you are on the receiving end.
I Just hope it has a long ass life span like street fighter 3


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 1, 2019)

Circle empires. Not a pick I expected to recommend, but it's got a very unique niche due to what it is:

It is an RTS, but it works by using a similar loop to 4x for a reward system, and unlike any other part of the genre I can name, it's a legitimately relaxing and casual game. It's not stressful. you don't have to be doing things second to second. you can spend some time just looking at how cool your little empire is.

For people who like the idea of an RTS but can't stand the stress that goes with it, Circle empires gives you the particular dopamine you need


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2019)

Rios said:


> GreedFall (or yet *another Risen*)


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 9, 2019)

Shaq Fu
It was a very good game.


----------



## ??? (Dec 9, 2019)

Tropico 6 - 10/10.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2019)

Been playing a lot of *Horizon Zero Dawn: The Frozen Wilds*.

It's a pretty good expansion. The plot and the new threat are interesting; but best of all, it adds a lot of new abilities, new weapons, and increases the level cap. I'm really enjoying all that it has to offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Dec 12, 2019)

*Gris
*
10/10

Its like Flower + Journey with a Transistor vibe going on

Music is comfy. Puzzles are simple but they're fun later in the game when new mechanics are introduced. 

The art is so beautiful 
"You can pause the game on any frame and it looks like a piece of art no matter what"
-ValkyrieAurora


----------



## Aduro (Dec 12, 2019)

*South Park: The Stick of Truth
Sometimes funny, but not especially creative / 10
*
There are a few genuinely bold and creative jokes in there. And some nice commentaries on how stupid certain video game tropes are. Video Games too rarely take chances with political comedy. In particular, Cartman, Stan and Kenny stole the show. So I guess it was worth getting cheap on Steam just for that.
But there were too many jokes that were deep cuts for South Park fans, and it relied heavily on poop and fart jokes which got old very quickly. If you're not a big fan of the show, the game is probably not going to win you over.
The gameplay was really lazy, very standard RPG gameplay like Dragon Fable with a few QTE's thrown in. There were also some fetch quests to pad the runtime. But they required less interesting gameplay and more wandering around kicking and farting at stuff.



*Totally Accurate Battle Simulator
8/10*

This game is glorious. It basically involves each side preparing an army of ridiculous googly-eyed units to war with each other. There are a few campaigns which are quite challenging. Or you can prepare armies to go at each other.
Gains points for hilarious ragdoll physics and its consistently released free updates. It has nearly twice as many units as it started with. But for one modest price I got the game, and all the new units which most games might release as micro-transactions or paid DLC.
But its also a game which requires thought and effort to plan out a good formation, and frequently releases balance patches. Althoguh some units are clearly unbalanced.

There's also a great feature, where secret units are hidden around the map, and you have to find them hidden in the games many and varied maps.
Furthermore there are things that the game lets you discover on your own through experimentation, for example archers shoot more efficiently in a box formation.

Its in a constant state of early access, but all the glitches and bugs are quite uncommon, and usually more hilarious than game-breaking.

Loses a couple of points because it doesn't have online multiplayer. Despite being perfect as a casual, quick strategy game
It will also definitely overheat your laptop if you try to create too many units.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 17, 2019)

*Middle Earth™: Shadow of Mordor™*
7/10 maybe?

It's good, it's fun, but it feels more like a proof of concept for the sequel than a complete experience in its own right (what little I've played of the sequel so far all but confirms this). The plot's too thinly spread and doesn't really do the setting justice. The Nemesis System™ is a fantastic idea but doesn't really interact with the story in any meaningful way so it feels slightly boneless.

And where on earth did the power to dominate come from anyway? Seriously, halfway through the game Talion's just like "hey we should brand these guys" and then he has the power, did I miss something here?

But yeah, fun. Once you have all the basic abilities and know what you're doing, it's pretty smooth and satisfying.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 7, 2020)

Got a few hours into Subnautica and I like the concept, but too much work for me  
5.5/10

Luigi’s Mansion 3. Already got to the sixth floor and enjoying it a lot so far 9/10


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2020)

Finished *Celeste*.

I absolutely loved it. The visuals, the music, the characters, the message it gives, and the fun and challenging levels are all so good. Definitely one of the best games of 2018. /10

Finished *Superhot*.

The gameplay is addicting, but the "meta narrative" kinda got in the way of it. I honestly wouldn't have minded if the game was just a bunch of different levels that you played rather than have a plot trying to string everything together./10

Started playing *Super Mario Party*.

It's a fun game. The only thing I don't like is that it requires Joycons. So there's no comfy way for me to play it in portable mode./10

Started playing *Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle*.

Man, this is a solid strategy game. I can't believe that people slept on this./10


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 23, 2020)

Goat Simulator. *2/10*

I'm really unsure how to start with this one, but to put it in a quick summary: incredibly boring with minimum reward from tasks. I never expected it to be something like a triple-A quality game, but I just couldn't find any joy of it. I don't know in which situations where this game shines, since it's really just a goat wrecking havoc in an open-world, but I could do the same thing with games like GTA 5.

The only reason why I even picked this game up was because it was free on PS+ and just try it out.


----------



## Karma (Jan 23, 2020)

*Dragon's Dogma.* Best 7/10 game I've ever played. It's like Dragon Age but with good gameplay and a worse story/characters. Filled with small to middling issues. No conventional fast travel, sure I know the map like the back of my hand but it wasnt worth the hours I spent running past the same fucking areas. Monster design is really creative, but despite most of them feeling unique enough from the other they chose to save a bunch of enemy types to the last fourth of the game. I wasnt a fan of pawns at first, having played so much Dragon Age they just felt like a cheap replacement for the companion in those games, but after I understood how they interacted with quests I really started to appreciate them. The game is kinda short and the main story feels like it could have gone on for another 10-15 hojrs, but I do appreciate that everything that was in the game was different and not copy pasted like most open world games. For every complaint I have with the game there is complement to go with it. I hope it gets a sequel.

*Throne Breaker*. Mechanics carried over from the regular card game so that parts solid. Story and characters r great. A lot of content compared to the price. Meve is best girl. 2 complaints, tho. First is the difficulty, even playing on the hardest difficulty I was able to steam roll 3/4 of this game, and even wen I was challenged I still never felt like my deck needed to be changed. My second complaint is that encounters can get repetitive, they kept using the same monsters/human factions, it isnt until the last map that we get some new decks to go up against. I'd reccomend it to anyone who likes these sort of games or is a fan of The Witcher series.

*Doom 2016. *Easily the best FPS game I've ever played in terms of gameplay. Made me physically cringe whenever I was low on health and a horde of demons were on my ass. Verbally assaulted the demons whenever I was ripping and tearing. My only complaints r that I always felt like 1 gun/mod was better than the other so i felt no need to switch to the other, and that the game lost a lot of steam by the 10thish level since there werent any new gun, mods or powers being introduced. Hyped as hell for Eternal.

*Spider-Man. *Typical super hero game. The characters and story were good enough to carry me to the end, but only barely. I unfortunately 100% the game and by hour 30 I wanted to blow my brains out rather than complete another side objective. The combat on it's own is fine but it's not something u should spend more time than neccessary on. The webslinging feels great at first, but as soon as u try to get gold on some of the traversal challenges ull end up seeing how imprecise and clunky it truly is. It may sound like I hate the game, but I dont. I think it's a really good game that I sadly had my experience soured on. My advice, put the game on normal or hard difficulty, do a few side missions to upgrade ur gadgets and mostly just play through the main missions.

*Prey*. I dropped it after 8 or so hours. It's like Bioshock but they wanted u to play it like a Resident Evil game. The combat is godawful. The game discourages exploration and back tracking. That leaves stealth, but at that point just play Dishonered or Deus Ex since they do everything this game does but doesnt try and force u into playing like it wants to be played.

*Castlevania Symphony of the Night. *I usually dont like old games, but ended up loving this one. Combat is simple, it's pretty unforgiving at first but by the third boss it's honestly a cake walk. While I value combat alot in most games, I felt the real game was just exploring the castle. Trying to figure out where Id go next or what power up I'd need to get there was surprisingly fun. Really hope I can play hollow knight this year


----------



## Kid Naruto (Jan 26, 2020)

The last game I played was Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 4. I would recommend it because someone like kid Naruto can go and beat madara in a 1v1. Also the Ultimate jutsu are very cool to look at.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 27, 2020)

Karma said:


> *Dragon's Dogma.* Best 7/10 game I've ever played.


Really well put.


----------



## Yuji (Feb 12, 2020)

*Outward* - the quality of the game was 6/10 at best if I was rating it objectively.

But my personal enjoyment of the game was 10/10 couldn't wait to come home and play it every day.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 12, 2020)

Okami: *10/10*

Absolutely loved it. Visually stunning, splendid soundtrack, lore is well-expanded, and the mechanics (especially the brush techniques) are pretty damn enjoyable.
Only drawback I can think of is the camera feeling off, but it's something I got used to.


----------



## Francyst (Feb 18, 2020)

Granblue Fantasy: Versus - 7/10

I can't think of much positives. The core gameplay is fun but most of the characters are boring as hell imo. This is the main reason I can't give this a high score. Zeta and Metera are probably the only fun characters. Metera is a zoner which isn't my thing and Zeta is trash.

It's very easy for newbies to get into though. They have a button where you can use skills with a button press + a directional input, but your skills have a 2-3 sec cooldown. Supers is shortened to QCF instead of QCF x2 if you're doing it the simple way too. There's barely any linking so combos are easy for anyone to perform. They added in a block button with negs cross ups btw 

And long story short, people are talking about some "proximity OS" stuff which allows you to counter your opponent the instant your opponent does something if they trigger your block. If not, you just block. All because of this block button apparently.
RPG mode is just a button mash mode with a generic mind control story with it 

You should get it *now* if you're interested. You can get codes for the gacha game which you can sell for maybe 60-75% of the games price.

yes the gacha crowd are that easy to scam, but to them the scam is actually a good deal


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2020)

Banner of the Maid

7/10

Since Fire Emblem is not on the PC might as well check the budget version.

There are mentions that its also a sex game but so far other than the ridiculous outfits the women wear there is just the standard turn-based fights with talking in-between. In fact I think the main character has the smallest bust which is weird. I want the person I see the most to be a sex goddess, why the hell not.

Its a fun game. Everything, from the enemy movement to all the relevant information is right there and easy to access. One flaw is that unless you are controlling a unit with high range it is kinda hard to judge the damage they are gonna inflict. There is of course a movement and attack phases. If you attack you cant do anything else. If you are aiming at something you can see how much damage you'll inflict on them. However if you are a melee cavalry this only happens once you are right next to them, so you cant like not attack. And the enemy always retaliates if they are left alive. Not a fan of this, really makes melee units weaker (or I guess they are weaker because I am too lazy to crunch numbers).

Another flaw is that its pretty damn bare bones so far. Several hours in and there are 2 options for ranged characters, 1 for melee. Unless you find some special equipment. There should be more, come on, did you spend all your effort on sex scenes or something?

At least the story surprised me in a good way. Thought I was going to play the female version of Napoleon but its only his sister. Was he really that hot though?


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 21, 2020)

*Grim Dawn* - 8/8

Decided to play it again after Wolcen left me feeling empty. The graphics are severely outdated and the combat isn't as thrilling as PoE. However, if there is a game that truly defines the soul vs soulless meme it is Grim Dawn. The potential for builds is limitless - the dual class system is such a good mechanic and devotions are the best passive skill tree in the genre. Story-wise there are some interesting elements (mostly the war between two evil factions) and I enjoy reading and finding lore books. Also, I very much prefer the slower pace compared to most of its contemporaries.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 22, 2020)

*Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Sega Genesis) *- A

Not the first time I’ve beat the game, but the first time I’ve beaten it on the original hardware.


----------



## Trueno (Feb 23, 2020)

*Saints Row 2 *gets 5 blunts out of 5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2020)

street fighter III: third strike.

classic and i did enjoy it.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2020)

Finished A Short Hike

Really really really liked this game. I liked the pixelated design and the cute anthropomorphic characters. It was pretty short, but I think the length is a metaphor for life and how life itself is too short. Overall, a very comfy game that's just brimming with cozy vibes. It's a game you truly play at your own pace/10


----------



## trance (Mar 27, 2020)

god of war (ps4)

excellent

loved almost everything about

-the soundtrack
-reasonably solid character development for kratos and atreus
-the worldbuilding and foreshadowing
-the voice acting (based fucking mimir)
-the combat (tho i do admit im a bit more partial to the combat from previous games)

overall, i give it a "you should really fucking play it if you havent"/10


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Apr 5, 2020)

Those last months  :

God of War 

Red Dead Redemption 2 

The Witcher 3

They deserve at least 9 out of 10 and are among the best games ever made


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Apr 11, 2020)

Witcher 3

Still playing it now. Pretty good, but main complaint is the main storyline is kind of dumb. Need to find X person, but in order to do that I need to ask another character, but said character needs me to do some other task for them, and in order to do that task I need to do a billion more things and on and on down the rabbit hole. Then move on to another region and repeat.

Also witcher sense / the game in general was just giving me bad headaches from motion sickness but that's better now

8/10


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 13, 2020)

Started playing Alan Wake.

Good game with an interesting plot and dark atmosphere. I do like that its plays out in an episodic formula, and the gunplay is fun. It's also introducing me to licensed songs that I like that I never listen to on a regular basis. The only thing that bothers me is that enemies can spawn out of your POV and even behind you, and there are moments where you can't react fast enough to fend off all the enemies before they get all up in your grill./10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 14, 2020)

FF7 Remake
5/10

I really couldn't care less about the story. But in the later part of the game, the gameplay become good enough for me to focus on.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 16, 2020)

Hades - 9/10

Roguelite still in early access

So don't go in expecting much

Much like i did
then got blown away by how much more content there is here than in a lot of finished games

Positives

The story isn't a masterpiece but you actually don't feel like punching (most of) the characters every time they talk, and the story is entertaining enough to keep you engaged and active alongside the gameplay/combat. There are so many lines of dialogue by so many characters that its really surprising and welcome to see. Even after 30+ hours i was still hearing new, unique lines. Even after  "finishing" the game there were still new lines. There were new lines by enemies and allies alike when you alter the fucking difficulty in a specific manner. There are still new unique lines (albeit with fewer characters) when i play.

The characters (the various gods) are all really fun and entertaining. You got the god of wine being all chill and all "i got u bro just the best power for you" or Zeus himself coming down to help you out and going "Nephew it's time we fuck some bitches up, by the way is your father still the same old grumpy fuck", or Poseidon coming to you "Nephew i have come here to do two things, buy milk and fuck these ghoul bitches, and the store was closed"

But thats the shit that doesnt even matter at all

Lets talk about the gameplay

The amount of different powers you can get is pretty damn impressive, even a bit overwhelming at first (yet the gameplay is still fun enough to keep you going till you learn it all) but i was mostly surprised and impressed by how any non pure damage increase or enemy damage decrease (Which are fortunately very few of comparatively in the game) has its own unique visual effect. Dashing, Attacking, Special attacks, God Attacks, Reflecting, all can get unique visual effects. And there are multiple upgrades for each and all can be combined for both sick gameplay combos and visually looking combos. Many types of upgrades for various aspects, which is the shit i like. The main character looks like an edgelord and can at times sound like one but he also has some wit to himself so he is easily passable. You can also pet Cerberus. It's the best game ever.

IMO they've balanced the game pretty damn well. Obviously there are some things i found odd but i surprisingly was fine with the majority of their decisions. If you are at all into game design (and even if you are just attentive) you might find yourself thinking "Oh yeah that's why they did X that's a pretty smart way to go about it" quite more than you'd initially expect.

So with that, Boss battles are really sick. There is one gay-ass opponent in the 3rd quarter of the game but it is all worth it to see his losing quotes haha fucking dumbass

Music is fucking dope too. Mini-bosses and Bosses have dope ass soundtracks that hype you up to fuck some shit up.

I've encountered like one crash during the entire time i've played this game and i'm pretty sure it was because the omelette i was cooking on my un-ventilated CPU spread too far.

Negatives

The main character utters the phrase "Very Cool" when he gets ice powers sometimes and it's a terrible pun, 1/10 worst game ever don't play this game please.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2020)

Final Fantasy VII Remake, the ending was really horrible and stupid and the game is not what was advertised. 

But I don't feel comfortable rating it anything less than like a 6/10 since the enjoyable parts are really enjoyable


----------



## Sufex (Apr 20, 2020)

Bayonetta 8/10. Great fast paced combat and machenaics. I didnt really get the story but guess thats not important. I wanted to replay it again  but the driving sequences were annoying and overtly long unfortunately. Still an amazing game everyone should try.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Started playing Alan Wake.
> 
> Good game with an interesting plot and dark atmosphere. I do like that its plays out in an episodic formula, and the gunplay is fun. It's also introducing me to licensed songs that I like that I never listen to on a regular basis. *The only thing that bothers me is that enemies can spawn out of your POV and even behind you*, and there are moments where you can't react fast enough to fend off all the enemies before they get all up in your grill./10



That's kinda the point of the weird surrealism vibe of the game. Sometimes enemies even spawn off the game if they get in and out of your line of sight in short enough intervals. It's good shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's kinda the point of the weird surrealism vibe of the game. Sometimes enemies even spawn off the game if they get in and out of your line of sight in short enough intervals. It's good shit.


hm........you might have to enlighten on that cos I can't see the correlation lol. I finished the main game, so I'll say that in retrospect it's not THAT big of a negative for me anymore. Still annoying at times, though. I hope the two DLC and American Nightmare explain


*Spoiler*: __ 



what the heck happened at the end, though.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 25, 2020)

The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky the 3rd

I loved it. These games are slow paced, and it took me a while to figure out exactly where I stood with each of them, but I can't deny that they feature perhaps the best character writing and world building in JRPGs. I heard going in that this one had much more combat and dungeon focus (not the series' strong points) but I was pleasantly surprised by the story in the end; it did a great job of letting every character have a little sendoff, giving the trilogy a little denouement while still telling its own story. It's neat.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2020)

Finished Crysis 1 PC.

It's janky and buggy as hell. It was so jank that when the final scene faded to black, the game closed itself in sheer embarrassment/10.


----------



## Rios (May 1, 2020)

The Council

7/10

Well, I guess the developers decided that playing a historic adventure game would be too boring. This is why we got: demons, possession, dismemberment, permanent injuries and gratuitous blood on characters, trippy dream sequences, i*c*st (multiple times), mention of tearing a baby from a still living mother, soul devouring, Jesus Christ, The Illuminati (or whatever this version was called), Dan Brown levels of Bible tinkering, implied torture, not so implied torture, a whole slew of mental issues (I stopped counting them after Episode 2), suicide, every possible creepy Renaissance painting and you can kill a bird. YOU CAN KILL A FUCKING PARROT WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

If there is any game out there the fully deserves the 18+ label - this is it.

But yes, -3 points for murdering the bird, fuck you.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 7, 2020)

Super Robot Wars X ( Steam )  : 8/10
Anime Cross Over Robot Tactical RPG
The story is as follow :

Somewhere in the universe there is a world named Al-Wrath, where magic, beasts and dragons lives. In this world there are 3 majors lands "The Land of Beasts ( Gurren Lagan ), The Land of Mana ( Cross Ange ) and in the middle Mt.Soukai ( Wataru Hero Series ). Overseeing this world are the Keepers of Order, a group of mediating sorcerers that upheld order in the land, worshipping the God of Wisdom Ende.

Al-Warth faced something of a crisis when many people from other worlds were summoned to Al-Warth and several evil forces from within such as Doakdar ( Wataru Hero Series ) made their move to conquer the world, but the Keepers of Order remain an enigmatic force. At one point, one of the two sorcerers of the Order ( You choose who ) awakened a magical creature and an unused Autowarlock ( A mecha ) machine, the Xelguard, and departed from the Order to find out the truth about the Order and Al-Warth itself...

So, A large number of otherworlders has been summoned by who knows who and they team up to fight the good fight, and go home.
Except Gundams ( From all continuities ), Mazingers ( From all continuities ), Super Robots, Real Robots, Amuro, Simon, Ange, Wataru, Koji Kabuto, Tetsuya Tsurugi, Kamille, Lelouch, Char Aznable and many many more.

It plays like a AAA version of Project X Zone or Fire Emblem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (May 10, 2020)

Yes. Your Grace

8/10

A kingdom management. Its not something groundbreaking but it works. It is streamlined well enough and has a certain charm. Although I gotta question the sanity of a king who spends money on dirty peasants who just come and ask for it. There should have been an option to put them in a pillory or something.

That said, there is the bane of every movie and video game - kids. You, as the king, have 3 of them. And boy, are they annoying. Thankfully you can get rid of one fairly early. The youngest one though? The developers really thought her pet obsession is cute. In fact they love it so much there is no option to refuse her. Or, you know, to spank her good and to tell her to never bother me again. Seriously, who wants to play a parent in a video game? Oh, right, The Sims exists...

Also, this has to be one of the rare games where you can die for being bad at maths. Your food supplies are 1 point lower than 0? Game over, your kingdom is ruined, your wife left you and you are the worst king the land has ever seen. Gee, thanks


----------



## Lulu (May 11, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Finished Crysis 1 PC.
> 
> It's janky and buggy as hell. It was so jank that when the final scene faded to black, the game closed itself in sheer embarrassment/10.


damn bro... that's a cold ass review


----------



## blakstealth (May 12, 2020)

Started playing Final Fantasy X HD Remaster: my first ever Final Fantasy game.

The english dub is hilarious./10



Lulu said:


> damn bro... that's a cold ass review


yeah, man. when the last scene faded to black, the game straight up closed itself. I didn't even see the end credits roll. Now I'll never know if the game even has end credits cos I'm not going back to it.


----------



## Divine Vasto (May 12, 2020)

Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2: 7/10


----------



## Yuji (May 13, 2020)

*Red Dead Redemption 2*

8/10

*Pros*:
- Very good and well told story
- Amazing voice actors
- Huge immersive world, with a good amount of variance
- Tons of things to do in game
- Top notch graphics/weather effects
- Decent wanted system
- Fun missions, rarely dull
- Combat pretty much always felt good

*Cons*:
- Not a shred of a challenge in the entire game even without deadeye which is basically lolgodmode
- Personal dislike of a certain story element half way through
- The epilogue was dull
- A lot of areas in the game are just big and lifeless
- Extremely irritating weapon storage (or lack thereof)
- Half assed survival elements are tedious. If you're going to put survival elements in a game, go all in or don't bother.

*Overall*:
Pleasantly surprised at how much I enjoyed it, since I know people love to overrate Rockstar games to the moon. Great game to pick up during the lockdown, will probably go in for a replay in a few months.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

Yuji said:


> *Cons*:
> - Not a shred of a challenge in the entire game even without deadeye which is basically lolgodmode
> - Personal dislike of a certain story element half way through
> - The epilogue was dull
> ...



What's the story element you didn't like? You can put it in spoilers. Rockstar kinda lost me with GTA5 but RDR1 is still one of my favorite open world games ever. If I ever play 2, which I probably won't, I'd like some convincing.


----------



## Yuji (May 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What's the story element you didn't like? You can put it in spoilers. Rockstar kinda lost me with GTA5 but RDR1 is still one of my favorite open world games ever. If I ever play 2, which I probably won't, I'd like some convincing.



If I tell you, it will basically spoil a huge part of the game and parts of the ending.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

Fair enough.


----------



## ??? (May 13, 2020)

Rimworld - 10/10.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 15, 2020)

Seiken Densetsu 3 - Trials of Mana

9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 17, 2020)

*Stories: Path of Destinies*

Reynardo is a retired sky-pirate in a  The Emperor has devolved into horrific, unspeakable rituals involving blood sacrifices and other dubious methods, and the resistance is desperately trying to stop him - for if he succeeds, the Emperor could very well unleash the  horrific, monstrous beings that once ruled the islands.

Reynardo is forced to come out of 'retirement' and in his attempts to help the resistance, he manages to pick up a mysterious book, and before he knows it, he's thrust into a sprawling, multi-layered adventure with many, _many_ different outcomes. Reynardo loves, lives, and repeatedly dies as his choices lead him to his doom... before being sent back to the moment he opened the book for the first time. Reynardo doesn't understand it right away, but he soon figures out that the book is showing him alternate universes, and that it's up to him to find a future where he preferably _doesn't_ die, and the Emperor is defeated.

Gameplay wise, it's a Diablo clone with Arkham elements with branching timeliness and a shit load of endings.

8/10


----------



## Francyst (May 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What's the story element you didn't like? You can put it in spoilers. Rockstar kinda lost me with GTA5 but RDR1 is still one of my favorite open world games ever. If I ever play 2, which I probably won't, I'd like some convincing.


Why would you not play RDR2 because of GTA5? 

...unless you're boycotting them for neglecting the SP to add flying motorbikes with missles to the MP?


----------



## Lulu (Jun 9, 2020)

Shenzhou I/O - 9/10

Simply because I am a programmer/developer and I love a puzzle game with a computer programming theme.

The puzzles are very challenging and satisfying when you beat them.  It will not appeal to the non technical gamer.
This is game for hardcore gamers. It comes with a textbook manual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Jun 12, 2020)

Master Magistrate

8/10

I haven't played a game like Ace Attorney and Danganronpa for some time and this is definitely it.

I only went through the first prologue case but everything has been set up - characters, mechanics, the overarching conspiracy, so it is doubtful much will change.

The system is basically Danganronpa but turn based which is good. Never liked those mini games. Moving around is better than in both games. I loooove how the arrow changes color when I hover over points of interest (still can't forget that third case in Ace Attorney where I needed to point out a small pixel on a photo, THAT sucked). During the actual trail there are lots of things to do, or rather lots of things to do that don't involve clues found during the investigation. Hell, some of them were not even used for anything. I am not sure how to feel about this one. It seems I can't just start a case then drop it for a week cause if I forget things I'll suffer (no diary, no anything).

Where the game falls short is the graphics, which while pretty is waaaaaaaaay too anime for my liking. Also, they went for (partial) nudity and harem, which is weird. Both Danganronpa and Ace Attorney did not include any of these. The choice to go the fanservice route is a bit of a letdown.

Still, will definitely beat it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2020)

Finally playing *Night in the Woods*.

I'm feeling everything with this game right now. All the characters are likeable and relatable. I enjoy going around town and talking to everybody and seeing my environment changing around me as the days go by. The music is also nice. The dream sequences are a bit tedious especially since the environments are so dark that it's hard to find platforms to jump on, and there's no way to increase the brightness. But other than that, I'm digging the game/10.


----------



## Karma (Jun 17, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Finally playing *Night in the Woods*.
> 
> I'm feeling everything with this game right now. All the characters are likeable and relatable. I enjoy going around town and talking to everybody and seeing my environment changing around me as the days go by. The music is also nice. The dream sequences are a bit tedious especially since the environments are so dark that it's hard to find platforms to jump on, and there's no way to increase the brightness. But other than that, I'm digging the game/10.


R u playing it with the context of wut happend to the creator of the game?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2020)

Karma said:


> R u playing it with the context of wut happend to the creator of the game?


I forgot what happened to him until a few days ago, so I am now.


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 9, 2020)

The Legend Of Zelda : Link's Awakening 2019 (Switch Remake) 

9/10.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2020)

So I've been fooling around with android games. Most are P2W crap, others made me bored, decided to pick up a horror story cause why not. And hoooo boy, I surely didn't expect that! This was rated 4/5 by the way. It is called...I don't know what is called actually Curse of the Woods? Anyway, this is amazing, yea?



Explain me? I don't know how to explain you.



I guess here the reflectio means reflection in Italian?



Breath out, everything is fine!



This....I don't even know if I have something to say about this


No, I don't want to mess you. Who would want that?

Seriously if this is not a hard 10/10 I don't know what is. You make a game focused on one thing and you screw it up almost constantly. You can't even make this shit up, you know its true cause its for android.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 12, 2020)

FF7 Remake 9/10

only reason it isn't 10/10 is because the audio was really buggy at least on my copy. you walk by NPCs and suddenly they all start talking at once and you can't hear a thing. and sometimes they do this while the main characters are speaking and you cant hear them!!! or sometimes the music was too loud that you couldnt hear the acting, or sometimes you couldn't really hear the music but if you put the volume up you wont really hear the voice acting. and then as youre walking around if you move your camera, the sounds/music  will be louder if the camera is in that direction. so if a jukebox is behind you/out of sight, it will be REALLY loud. but if youre staring at the jukebox in front of you, it wont be as loud. same w/ the NPCs. this drove me crazy. 

the problem went away in the second half of the game though. and yes i tried to adjust the music/sfx/voice volume but the problem was still there ( 

incredibly fun game. great story. so much content. never a dull moment. keeps you on your toes. and even though some boss battles were really hard and i had to replay them like 7 times, it wasn't that annoying because you could always strategize differently or notice something new or it was just really fun and it never got boring. i rarely fled fights. in other games i would usually just avoid fighting altogether but in this one i didnt mind it. the fighting is really fun and it's cool that all the characters are really different. sometimes you cant fight with a certain character due to their style, sometimes you need a long range type, or a speedy type, ect. 

the voice acting was superb. the graphics incredible. the character building fantastic. really felt for these characters and felt that they were written realistically got along well. except for one or two characters that were reduced to stereotypes but eventually they got better treatment in the second half, great character development


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 16, 2020)

*Pokémon Shield (Nintendo Switch) *- B

My final team:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hellfire the *Coalossal*, Momo the *Orbeetle*, Butters the *Kingler*, Tifa the *Pangoro*, Stevita Jobs the *Appletun*, ClassyGassy the *Galarian Weezing*.


----------



## Rios (Jul 17, 2020)

Octopath Traveler

7/10

I...actually like it. Didn't think I would considering I am not that much into jrpgs but now that I've played a bit of them I can easily pick up on whats what. That said, the game has its problems.

The map is garbage. I understand why its there, I don't understand why the environment is not mapped properly. It's more like a friggin radar. 

Random encounters suck no matter how you slice it. 

The new characters you get always start at level 1. Which means they'll need some grinding. Some, because levels up are gained fast. Still - annoying. Especially when the enemies like focusing the weakest link in the party.

Too much talking. I don't know if the Hunter/Beastmaster was meant as a poet of sorts but she surely talks a lot without saying anything interesting

however

She is extremely OP. Catch a bunch of high level monsters and you'll destroy encounters. I was fighting this one boss and it was tough because my Merchant could not steal his money (failed 3 times in a row at 50% chance) so I was like ok, just drop his HP a bit because abilities of this kind have a better chance if the enemy is at lower HP. So full powered rank 3 beast attack and I friggin destroyed him. It did around 3 thousand damage while my mage can only deal a pitiful 500 (in AoE though). 

Anyway, about combat. Once you figure it out its easy. Normal attacks are king because you can chain up to 4 of them and easily break the guard of someone which is vital when they charge up their ultimate. The rest is smacking really, not much thought involved. 

Fast travel is at least a thing which I fucking love. You can interact in various different ways with the NPCs. Plenty of land to explore and even though the stories are bland at least there is a fuckton of them.


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 21, 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn

8.5/10

Pros:
+Engrossing plot. The idea of people trying to live through a global catastrophe despite mismanagement and the inevitability of death really resonated with me. Not sure why. Must be a coincidence.
+Ending
*Spoiler*: _Ending Spoilers_ 



Aloy finding Liz' corpse while her voice-over described her ideal daughter. It was a quiet moment, but really powerful. Most games don't stick the landing like that.



+Side characters. Erend, Sylens, Petra, Nil, and that Blameless guy were cool. They played off Aloy really well. I would've liked to know them better. The Blameless guy gave off some Jamie Lanister vibes.
+Gameplay. Good combat variety, decent difficulty/enemy variety. Cauldron quests were interesting and had good rewards.
+Setting. Looked great--loved the new set-pieces in the DLC.
+Weapons. Managed to stay useful for the entire game.

Cons:
-Can't command machines. I realize this would've broken the game... a lot... but I'd have found certain characters' Aloy-worship much more believable if she rode into town with a conga-line of Thunderjaws.
-Lack of rewards. You gain access every weapon pretty quickly, and after that you can just get the same ones with more upgrade slots. Even the hunter lodge prizes are the same weapons (with one exception) with slightly better handling. Too much, too early diminishes incentives to do stuff later in the game.
-Climbing. It's essentially a QTE where you can only climb on the color yellow (and some off-white, difficult-to-see-ledges.) I wasn't in love with climbing in BotW, but the climb-anywhere system combined with the paraglider was a lot more intuitive and liberating than what we got here.
-The present. I found myself caring a lot more about the old ones' problems than the present-day stuff. Aloy didn't really help with this, since she came across as someone from the 21 century trying to live amongst a bunch of superstitious morons.


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2020)

Fell Seal

2/10

Man, this game is so unpleasant. What a slog to play through. The stages are a jumble of impassable terrain and elevation which are very annoying to navigate. The chests are always at the fucking farthest points and of course if you kill all enemies you don't get them automatically, you leave them there so you need to have 1 enemy left and then you can collect them, so stupid. Every damn turn I need to determine which way my character has to look which quickly becomes tiresome. Even more tiresome are the side/back bonuses which go up to double the damage so you reeeeeeeeeeally need to plan where you go in relation to the terrain and which side you face, on six characters. The injuries system requires you to have a massive roster you need to level up. One by one. You need to click on a character, pick a skill and do this a dozen more times after each battle. And of course random events pop up on certain battlefields which require you to break your formation and rush the enemy killing some of your guys in the process (hence the massive roster). If you don't wanna do too many shuffles you gotta grind grind grind

Naaaah, I don't see the hype or the appeal


----------



## Veracity (Jul 27, 2020)

*TLOU2*: 9.5/10
*
Pros*:
- Gameplay and graphics are superb
- Great attention to detail
- Story made me think more than any other video game recently
- Feels more like an experience than 99% of games on the market
- Developers weren’t scared to make divisive choices.

*Cons*:
- Story needed some polishing in places
- Some character inconsistencies



*Ghost of Tsushima:* 9/10

*Pros*:
- Unique open world functions
- The combat is A1: never felt so satisfying killing enemies
- Great variety in abilities
- Fairly compelling story
- Environmental graphics are solid

*Cons*:
- The story itself is compelling but like most open world games it feels choppy and runs into pacing issues - The only semi open world game to succeed in story telling has been God of War imo.
- If you spend any decent amount of time working on your character, the game starts to become easy.
- Human graphics are a bit of let down but maybe that’s asking too much of an open world game
- some missions don’t give you the freedom to tackle tasks in different or unique ways. A lot of these missions feel forced.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

> - Story made me think more than any other video game recently


----------



## Veracity (Jul 27, 2020)

Krory said:


>


It’s a divisive game, so I could see why you think that. TLOU was definitely more consistent but it was also very straightforward. After the credits rolled the only thing I looked back on was Joel’s final decision. TLOU 2 has me still thinking about the game elements and story aspects 1+ month after it’s release. No other game can say the same, at least in my experience.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2020)

Veracity said:


> It’s a divisive game, so I could see why you think that. TLOU was definitely more consistent but it was also very straightforward. After the credits rolled the only thing I looked back on was Joel’s final decision. TLOU 2 has me still thinking about the game elements and story aspects 1+ month after it’s release. No other game can say the same, at least in my experience.



TLOU2 is remarkably straight-forward for a game with so many jumps. Although not as common in video games, it's something that's been done to death in film, television, music, and literature. The message isn't profound and the way they portrayed it certainly wasn't with glaring and jarring ludonarrative dissonance. The only thing that would require thinking about it afterwards is why it took someone so long to write a story that redundant and plain.

But to each their own.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 27, 2020)

Krory said:


> *But to each their own.*


----------



## Mael (Jul 29, 2020)

*DUSK:* Overall?  9/10

*Graphics:* Don't play the game expecting anything mindblowing.  It's an homage to the Quake era of gaming with very polygonal figures and flat textures/backgrounds.  But as compared to Quake I/II, it's a lot more open world and it shows in the structural design and atmosphere of the farmlands, the "city," and far more nightmarish scenarios.

*Music:* Andrew Hulshult composed all of the music and God damn if it ain't amazing.  Each level piece and battle rhythm fits so well with the atmosphere and tone of the situation you're in.

*Sound:* Much cleaner than its predecessors and the guns don't sound derpy like they did in Doom 3.  There's real power behind your weaponry and the enemies themselves have unique styles to themselves that keep you on your toes as you round the corners.

*Gameplay:* A LOT smoother than Quake and Quake II especially in the thick of battle.  There are no hitscan bullshit shenanigans like you got with Blood or Quake I/II.  The enemies are real and you see their attacks coming but it depends on the difficulty and also what kind of enemy.  That being said, I played this on the Hard difficulty so they'll make you fight tooth and nail in each set battle.  Unless you're 100% comfortable with the WASD style of movement, which I wasn't, a lot of the controls get janky and it's hard to really get everything flowing without constant practice on one style.  Gameplay also has interesting interaction with objects that you never knew you could interact with or yield surprising results, often hilarious ones.  Bar of soap. That's all I'll say.

The janky control system was the only real reason I didn't give this a perfect score...along with some real bullshit boss battles.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 6, 2020)

*Titanfall 2* — _9/10_

The game was both considerably cheap to get and incredibly fun. And despite having stopped gaming about 4-5 years ago, right around when this came out -- I vividly recall the hype surrounding this title and I'm happy to see first hand that it lived up to it. The platforming and gameplay mechanics were very smooth and well thought out _(the time travel mechanic in the 5th mission in particular was sick -- it enhanced the platforming, even reminded me of Prince of Persia)_.

All-in-all not mindblowing but was definitely a good time. The fact that the multiplayer is still very much alive makes this purchase all the more satisfying.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't really rate things out of 10, but to talk about the games I recently played and am playing now...

Final Fantasy IX - Great plot & characters as well as innovative skill system, although the soundtrack fall far below the standard of Final Fantasy games.

Borderlands 3 - Really fun gameplay, though the story and characters leave a lot to be desired.

The Witcher 3: The Wild Hunt -  So far the best game I have played in years.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 11, 2020)

*Disney’s Aladdin (Sega Genesis) *- B+

One of the better licensed-based platformers.


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Aug 12, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Finished Crysis 1 PC.
> 
> It's janky and buggy as hell. It was so jank that when the final scene faded to black, the game closed itself in sheer embarrassment/10.


Is your PC that bad ?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 12, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> Is your PC that bad ?


Nah, my PC has a bunch of RGB so it's quite the monster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2020)

For The People

6/10

Comrades, after the glorious revolution it is time to set up our country right. Power for the people! Long live communism! And of course all corruption that comes with it. Come on, who wouldn't want to play as a mayor in a communist town, having the backing of the police (which I outfitted with brand new SWAT cars), the helping hand of the local media and agents, who can dig dirt on command, so those pesky protesters, who think there is something wrong with my perfect rule, end up like this?

Love it!

There are some major flaws though.

Its a Russian game (of course) so the translation is not perfect.

The economic elements are way oversimplified. My town seems to produce a single thing which I trade for other stuff. Fair enough, but I need to play with the sliders every damn day doing the same thing over and over. Not cool.

The messages, based on which I must make a decision, can be extremely long winded. They took the idea straight from This Is the Police but there I didn't need to read that much.

Talking about reading, is it absolutely necessary to chat with my secretary all the time? Yes, I understand, budding romance maybe, but this is not why we are playing play this game, right?

The UI is very flawed, the icons are so small I need to aim for them.

The names, I know it is nitpicking but why are the names not Slavic? I know the country and cities are made up but this is obviously communism so why the hell am I reading English-sounding names?

The art is usually good but sometimes it looks like drawings made by a first grader.

Overall, needs more work. I love the idea so for me this is a must-play but I doubt it'd be something substantial overall.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2020)

Got really into Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones recently.

Made a lot easier by having Save States


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2020)

The Letter 

9/10

I've been trying to finish games I've started awhile ago and came upon this so I decided - why not. It was definitely worth it.

See, when it comes to horror VNs I don't believe it can be done properly. In mangas and movies you can go full on showing visceral and alien images. Books can do the same but with your imagination. Combining lots of text with images and choices usually ends with a mixture that doesn't really do much. Not in this case though. There are two ways in which The Letter wins.

First, it is the antagonist. The most appropriate description of the creature is a serial killer with ghost powers. Think of any old-school slasher movie, where the killer is ugly and teleports around - same deal. Plus it is not a simple big bloke with a chainsaw or a machete. It is a malevolent entity that is perfectly content of letting you go crazy and kill yourself or killing you via and accident. Additionally, it can teleport anywhere (including inside a moving vehicle) and when it has to get close and personal it is brutal is fuck. I can totally imagine that in this situation its better to eat a bullet than actually deal with the thing.

Second, the cgs are amazing. I don't have much experience with VNs but I can really appreciate a good art. Like this

Look at it! It's beautiful! The cg I mean. It actually moves, organs are falling and making a sploshing noise. The whole body itself is rocking back and forth like it doesn't have a proper balance...absolutely amazing!

Another plus is that even though it faithfully follows most horror tropes, some of them were subverted. The last girl, you know, that innocent sweetheart that survives at the end? That in the spoliers is her. And this is not the only way she can die too. I even checked and there are routes, where she falls into a coma or goes insane meaning that I am not the only one who loves abusing innocent characters. The VNs creators have similar inclinations. Unfortunately, if you are like me and let as many people as possible die, you are stuck with 2 characters that survive no matter what until the finale, and they are not terribly exciting. One of them whines so much he can open a vineyard while the other is such a douche when he kicks it all you can say is FUCKING FINALLY.

Gotta mention the humor too. In one scene, the character you play as must keep her mouth shut. If you fail, she closes her eyes and starts muttering a prayer while the monster is prowling around. After she finishes, everything becomes quiet. She wonders what the hell is going on, then hears whispers. She opens her eyes only to see the ghost right next to her praying too. Dark humor at its finest, especially after what follows next - a disembowelment. A fade to black one, can't see that in detail I guess. Another scene has the ghost suddenly singing London Bridge is Falling Dawn before pushing someone to her death. Or maybe she jumps, I don't fucking know, its another fade to black.

Also, kudos to the voice actors. Great performance by everyone.

On the "gameplay" side, it does something I've never seen before - it actually shows you a map of all your choices and what they lead to. The VN is a bit of a butterfly effect affair, where you go through all of the characters in order and relive the events through their eyes. Which is sometimes a bad thing because you can see the same event multiple times. Padding, you know. Anyway, the map is invaluable when you want to see what other paths are there for you to take. Like, for example, what path to take when you screw up and don't actually murder a character on their route or to check how many ways are there for them to die. Pretty cool.

The story itself kinda sucks. Bog-standard crazy possessed (double possessed actually) ghost cause something horrible happened centuries ago. 

And then the credits roll and you get a scene where a monster snaps the neck of a little girl.

WHAT?? You fade to black almost all the deaths with only the aftermath being shown but you show THIS in all its bone crunching detail? What are the priorities here, shock? I am shocked that I didn't get to see the good stuff. There was a disembowelment, an eye gouging and a self immolation for gods' sake. I feel cheated. 

Apart from the padding, the QTEs were very uninspired. I mean yea, its cool that sometimes you have to do other things than just read but surely they could have done better than implementing such simple ones.

Also, an interesting tidbit - the VN is a kickstarter project like most things are nowadays. One of the characters is actually a self-insert - someone paid 3,000 dollars to have her created. And it shows, she barely has anything to do and her path is boring as hell. Goes to show that kickstarters sometimes are not for the best.

But yes, overall for what it is - I enjoyed it. And I am very fucking picky.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2020)

Revisiting Mass Effect Andromeda

3/10 

The remastered Mass Effect trilogy is coming, so I decided to start with the worst of them all. I even put some mods and the game is still a piece of garbage. I'll only bother with the better aspects because writing about the worst is kind of pointless. Yes, the dialogue is worse than an MMORPG (seriously, check some videos with The Old Republic banter, it is soooo much better), the characters are one-dimensional and the story is atrocious. No reason to delve into this.

*Exploration*

Generally good but there are things that really make it a chore. First off, fetch quests are king. Which is bad considering how long you need to travel around, the respawning enemies and the cliffs literally everywhere (come on, this is not Assassin's Shit, why all the fucking mountains?). Not to mention how worthless it is in the end. High planet viability means next to nothing, you don't need piles of minerals and you most definitely don't need the numerous low % augmentation mods. This is not even taking into account how some quests are locked behind random encounters. It is a lazy design, full stop.

*Combat
*
Good, but the enemy variety is so low. The animals in particular have only one special abilitiy - stealth. They spit on you sometimes too, big deal. The powers are samey, your companions are crap unless you mod them, profiles barely offer unique stuff unless you mod them too and the jetpack...lets say I'd be happier if it didn't exist. The forced platforming might be the worst aspect of the game.

*Gear*

I honestly feel like ME 1 had better gearing. Some percentages, sure, but you generally go for what your build requires. I'll always take armor, which reduces the weight of my weapons so I can mix it up with firepower and low cooldown abilities, why would I want anything else? Time and time again I look at different pieces and think to myself "Why the F would I want more tech power if my powers will have higher cooldown anyway?" or "I can get more shields but I can already go invisible so why tank up?". Hence why exploration is worse - once you get what you want you don't really care about investing in other pieces of gear unless you REALLY want to be a soldier for an hour then a biotic for the next hour.

*Graphics
*
It is...fine I guess. For 2017 it is not THAT bad and they did fix the face animations. I still had to invest in some mods until I got my Ryder to be  prettier than a goblin and I gotta say I am pleased with myself

but in the end the game is so sterile and bland it doesn't really matter. 

Overall, the negative reviews were right, Bioware turned into shit, we can't have good things anymore, the end.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2020)

Rios said:


> The remastered Mass Effect trilogy is coming,


It's been confirmed? Nice. Gotta see if it's worth getting it.



Rios said:


> but in the end the game is so sterile and bland it doesn't really matter.
> Overall, the negative reviews were right, Bioware turned into shit, we can't have good things anymore, the end.


I'd probably give it a 5/10, but I understand where the 3 is coming from - it's when you think it's supposed to be a ME game. I really hardly remember anything noteworthy. Except for the Krogan maybe, he was quite ok.
Looking forward to your Trilogy reviews.

And to stay on topic:
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Was an OK (Bioware) game, but I didn't think it was mindblowing (re: writing). Started KotOR II but haven't continued playing for a while now.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2020)

Wasteland 3

9/10

So, I was out and about exploring in my snowmobile. I got a distress call, mercenaries are closing in on a couple of girls. Went there, wiped them out but lo and behold, as it turned out one of the girls took a loan to build a church (??) and had no intention of paying it back. So yea, the mercenaries were there to collect and if she couldn't give them what they want they'd sell her organs. Being the lawful Ranger I am, I decided to kill both of the girls for being thieves. Then I met the loan shark and he was not happy. Because apparently the bullets destroyed their organs or something (should have used my brawler and hit them hard in the head I guess). So, he wanted his money from me (???). Seriously, 10 thousand dollars. As I saw the numbers I knew what I had to do. The quest was short and sweet

Just a regular day for the Wasteland's top lawman.

Seriously though, the game is amazing. They stripped the more annoying parts of the previous one and focused on whats right - tons of fights, tons of loot, many ways to develop your characters and that good old wasteland humor that is a mixture between Borderlands and Fallout. Love it. There is everything, even goat sex, something I haven't done since Postal I think. 20 dollars well spent as they say.

There are some flaws. Moving around in the snowmobile can be annoying if it isn't upgraded, the perks are not nearly as numerous or exciting enough as I'd hoped, the loading times are a mother fucker and for some reason my male character has a female voice and vice versa (yes, its like in Divinity: Original Sin where you have to make 2 main characters). I got used to it.

Man, haven't played such an exciting RPG in a loooong time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 2, 2020)

What did you think of W2?


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2020)

It was too much hassle and I could not see well. I still remember how I had to press a button to search around me while in W3 all I need to do is hold Shift to see everything. I know its simplified and streamlined but sometimes such things are for the better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 9, 2020)

Fifa2020 

7/10


----------



## Alita (Sep 9, 2020)

Am currently replaying smash bros brawl. I give it a 7/10 but I still feel like I like Melee before it more.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 10, 2020)

Tyranny.

Confusing at first but really have a great storyline.
Game mechanic can be confusing.
Have to be totally invested in the lore.

A solid 7/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwanko (Sep 15, 2020)

I just finished replaying MGS 4. I would rate this game 8/10 but no more.  Too much boring cutscenes for my taste and average gameplay.


----------



## Francyst (Sep 15, 2020)

My Friend Pedro: 8/10

Not much to say... It's Max Payne in his dreams

It's like a Indian action movie except it's cool

Deadpool could never btw

Dodge bullets while riding a barrel off a cliff onto a someones head, jump off it, shotgun the next guy in mid-air and kick the blown off head into the next guy


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 15, 2020)

Virgo vs. the Zodiac. 7/10?

A game about the personification of Virgo trying to purify the galaxy.

Frustrating one, this. It feels like it's inches away from greatness. It pulls off the quirky, irreverent feel of superficially similar indies like Undertale pretty well, but when it tries to wring out some emotion it doesn't quite work because the serious stuff doesn't blend. I see what they were going for, and I honestly still love it, but I'd really cooled off by the end after I was ready to call it a slept-on masterpiece a few hours in.

The flow of the story really gets away from you, too. There's a persistent sense that the game doesn't want the player to get inside Virgo's head, because we never quite know what she's thinking or what she's planning until she does it. The game doesn't even begin to hold the player's hand and explain how the game's world works; you have to piece it together from what you're given, and you aren't given much. Part of me thinks this is ingenious, and it's almost certainly deliberate, but the result of this approach is that I often don't know the greater implications of what I'm doing.

Combat is honestly pretty good. It's turn-based, with timed button presses. It's often challenging, and the difficulty is pretty customisable; once you've got the hang of it, it works pretty well. The animations are neat, and there are loads of unique ones for the dozens of different equipment options there are.

And there is obviously a good soundtrack, because this is a quirky indie game.

*Spoiler*: _Some choice examples_ 








I've only finished it once, but there are four(?) endings. I like it enough to play it again for the other endings, so perhaps that says something about it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2020)

Played Halo CE Anniversary for the first time.

Fuck the Flood/10


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 28, 2020)

Lucah: Born of a Dream. 6/10? A good 6, though.

A game about depression.



I love the visual style of this. It looks like a disturbed child's drawings brought to life, and to an extent the narrative style is much the same, much of it reading like the private diary of a young, depressive poet. The plot itself is ambiguous and wildly open to interpretation. Whether you love or hate all of this is your business, and I can imagine a lot of people finding it pretty obnoxious. It all fits pretty nicely together though, making for a well-paced, tonally consistent experience that doesn't outstay its welcome. Unless you hate this sort of thing, obviously.

The gameplay is a dubiously soulslike affair (standard bonfire mechanics, a stamina bar for attacking and dodging, iframe dodges, parries, that sort of thing), but it's very linear. You can warp to any checkpoint in the game once you've discovered them _a la_ Souls, but there's rarely a reason to: the game has a strict level structure, and never actually requires you to backtrack to previous levels. This feels like a feature that exists more because it's Soulsy than because the game needed it, but I suppose it's not like it's intrusive.

The combat itself feels pretty great, and though it feels a little stiff initially it's pretty fluid once you're used to the ebb and flow of it. As you progress, you find "mantras" that amount to different weapon types, representing different damage values and the like, and you can switch between two pre-prepared "equipment" sets on the fly to mix combos up. There's a decent amount of depth to it, which is a shame, because by the endgame I was just mostly mashing light attacks on a strong mantra anyway. It seemed to work fine. Perhaps it wouldn't on the hardest difficulty, and perhaps it won't in NG+. We'll see, I guess.

The soundtrack is unmemorable but effective in its own right, mostly consisting of ambient or otherwise understated tracks that complement the game's surreal, dark and slightly oppressive atmosphere. It does its job, and isn't bad. It just lacks punch.

Tl;dr, it's pretty good. You might hate it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 20, 2020)

I finally beat Mario Galaxy 2  
I give it a 6/10
The first, probably 7.2/10

This is for the Wii. I ain’t touching the one on Mario 3D All Stars for the Switch for another few years.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2020)

Finished Rise of the Tomb Raider.

Overall, a pretty good game. Being the collector of things in games, I constantly activated Survival Instinct to find all the little collectibles and secrets in each location. My OCD wasn't satisfied until I was able to collect everything I could before advancing to the next level. Exploring and traversing through the environments is also pretty fun. I think I found it almost more fun than the actual combat. While you also get the standard firearms, I found myself using the bow and arrow the most. I just wish that there were more opportunities for stealth. I also feel like some if not most of the skills you unlock are useless to the point where you have to go out of your way to use it. As far as the plot goes, it was serviceable with meh antagonists./10


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 2, 2020)

Hollow Knight - Still playing it, but so far it's fun and atmospheric, but pretty easy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 6, 2020)

Legend of heroes : trail in the sky fc

9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2020)

Democracy 4

8/10

Because of the elections in the US I decided to prove that I am better than both candidates and lead America into a new golden age. Got assassinated 4 months after I started which is not bad. I was the second Kennedy if anything. Until those pesky environmentalist showed up. What, you didn't expect that they'd be this vicious? Me neither. Greta Thunberg was probably leading the charge or something.

On my second try there were at least 10 assassination attempts conducted by religious extremists. All of them failed. What, you are telling me that crazed zealots can't conduct a proper assassination but the greens can? Fuck off.

Next time I'll definitely try to piss off the poor as much as possible. It'll be interesting to see how they'll try to assassinate me. Fucking bullshit I tell ya.

Anyway, I had my biggest success in Canada, where I got reelected. Turns out that hugging goats is good for your image. Went all the way and improved the GDP to the max without giving a damn about nature. Nobody complained. Heh, got'em

As with other Democracy games, all the fun policies, like a border wall, are locked behind a massive amount of waiting. Who wouldn't want to do that immediately, come on. Also, its annoying how unhappy my ministers get when I fire some of them. Here is a hint: don't criticize me and you'll keep your position. Simple.


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2020)

Terminator Resistance

2/10

Yup, its shit. The levels are awful, the characters are awful, the weapons are especially awful, the stealth mechanic is non existent (you move like a snail and the enemies usually instantly notice you), the items are boring, even the junk, there is like 3 types of it. No joke, during the first friggin big mission I managed to scavenge so much I literally bought everything from the shop when I came back and was left with thousand more...currency. Fight for survival my ass, you are a millionaire in this world!

So why not a 0/10? Because there are exactly 2 good things.

The first one - its Terminator, there is going to be some fanservice for people who love the movies, or just the first 2 of them like me.

The second one is the...unique lets say take on combat. Since the weapons are especially awful fighting enemies is a pain. However, you have a cheat - wall hack to be precise. You are always aware of what is coming. The trick is to handle the situation with as less resources as possible. It is easier said than done considering how piss-poor every weapon is and how fast you die on hard so there is some interesting challenge.

But thats about it, I am actually surprised the game received such dashing reviews on Steam. Must be the nostalgia talking.


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn

7/10

It is a third person Far Cry, nothing more than that. The similarities go way back to Far Cry 3. This time instead of radio towers you are climbing up metal giraffes and instead of an off-road vehicle you are using a metal horse. I struggle to find more differences, there are probably some. In its core though it is 1:1 right down to attacking bandit camps and exploring caves. It is competently done at least.

I need to mention the main character who has one of the derpiest faces in gaming 

Every dialogue involves awkward shifting, stares and long pauses which is hilarious. Its also obvious from the get go that her plain face is important and this is why we were robbed of the opportunity to have a custom female character with glorious bushy beard like in the latest Far Cry. A shame.

The story ain't that great. Too many cinematics asking me to care about people I seriously don't give a darn about. 

It is fun though. I rather enjoy open world games like everyone else.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 29, 2020)

Battlefield bad company 2.
8/10

I love the DICE engine. Destructive environment. And I love the characters in single player.


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 29, 2020)

LoZ: A Link Between Worlds (Hero Mode)

9/10

Yeah this shoulda been the default difficulty setting.

Normally I don't care for hero mode, since it's just artificial difficulty. In ALBW, though, it works well with other gameplay elements. I died constantly, and I quickly learned that renting items was a waste of money...so I had to ration my rupees to buy everything, and I had to decide what items I could live without. And enemies hit hard mid-game. Before I upgraded my sword and armor, beating a boss felt like a major accomplishment. Reminded me a bit of my early BotW experience, before the game got ridiculously easy.


Also, I got the pegusus boots after beating every dungeon (I thought you needed them to catch the guy who give you the pegusus boots...) so I spent the entire game trundling around Lorule like a dork.


----------



## Roharu (Dec 2, 2020)

Spiderman PS4: 9.5/10

Great take on Peter's story, and I particularly love his relationship with Otto. The gameplay with MJ and Miles were annoying, but that's only because they did such an amazing job with the gameplay of Spiderman, you can't help but resent and hate the lack of the same freedom when using MJ or Miles.

The ending was heart-breaking, and I honestly haven't felt like that with many games. I am so glad I bought this game and can finally realize why so many people wanted this game instead of God of War PS4 as the game of the year.

Between this, Celest and Ori and the Blind forest, this year has been an amazing experience for videogames in my particular case (I have been playing old games from my backlog, and dammit, I missed so much....)


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2020)

Detroit Become Human

4/10

Well, its stupid. Don't know what else to expect from the creator of Heavy Rain, where apparently the parents of dead children keep all the evidence for some random detective to find instead of giving it straight to the police. Same thing here - poor plot device after poor plot device. The inconsistencies and ridiculousness are too many to count. Two things from the top of my head. 1. If everybody hates androids it makes 0 sense for them to exist. They increase GDP? No they don't, their AI does. You don't actually need super-advanced humanoids to go do work you idiots, you delegate it to robot arms or something like WALL-E. On the other hand, the intense hatred doesn't make any sense either. We have pets and the common behavior is to not abuse them constantly. The humanity presented there is not the humanity I know.  2. When androids "die" they are apparently thrown into a junkyard still moving and perfectly capable of replacing their parts and getting out. This is ridiculous on so many levels. You should be able to deactivate them with a press of a button, you should be able to know where they are at all time. At least there is a flimsy explanation for the second point BUT THIS IS MORE OF A REASON TO HAVE THE FIRST.

Fuck it, I deactivated my own brain playing this so its fine.

Why even give this turd 4 points then? Because it is fun. One of the main characters can die any number of times and come back. Finding ways to kill him is pretty good entertainment. I only like his parts actually, with the other two I kinda go with the flow. What else...I like the Batman-esque detective minigames I guess. And boy, did I find  scrubbing the dishes exciting. GOTTA PRESS THAT D DAMNIT

By the way, the game actually shows something I believe will eventually happen - sex bots, they never say no!

Oh right, how can I forget one of the most glorious moments in storytelling! It is possible to rob a store. Later on, what I assume is the big evil corporation's leader says that we gotta be careful cause people would soon start panic if too many androids go rogue. Ok, picture this, something that is supposed to obey your every command suddenly whips out a gun and robs a cash register. This is shown on camera and the guy I robbed reported it. So THIS would not cause a massive international panic? Are you whacked, woman? Oooh man, I should bump the score by a point just because of that. It left me speechless.

By the way, my work happens to involve children and as a knowledgeable person (sort of) I can confidently say that if you subject a little girl to
- seeing her father being brutally murdered right in front of her
- being threatened by a lunatic 2 times
- almost getting her organs harvested
- witnessing a man being eaten by something that resembles the bearded woman from the circus
she won't be acting the way she does in the game. Now, I might have subjected her to these things knowingly or unknowingly but that's not the point. She shouldn't be completely fine while I was left feeling like I had to undergo a mental checkup.


----------



## Rios (Dec 12, 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077

10/10

You better call it the new Deus Ex. If Deus Ex was proper open world. 

You see, I spent the last 10 hours not even touching the main quest. I don't care whether the story is good or bad, I am simply hitting side missions. Every single one gives not only a nice Deus Ex vibe, it also feels like Dishonored - scoping out the place deciding what your moves would be. I could shoot up everything. Or not, as a stealthy hacker I already have plenty of tools to bypass defenses and quietly put everyone to sleep. Apart from Stealth, there are also Cold Blood perks which are attached to the same main stat. Cold Blood rewards you for fast killing. I can just as well shoot everybody in the head with a crit/headshot damage souped-up silenced revolver super fast. Hacking works for a shooty approach too - plenty of ways to debuff the enemies. Hell, I haven't even tried the throwing knives, yet another way to play stealthily. 

Of course, weapons and cyberware heavily affect the gameplay too (armors not so much). Rolling around with a massive revolver (with a silencer, haha) is good for my type of gameplay but all the enemies have to do is flank me and I am dead in seconds because I play on a higher difficulty, and haven't increased my health points. Having strength (or body) requirements for some of the weapons is good. Makes a mixture of a shotgun/melee weapons brawny character a completely different experience to what I am playing right now. 

Can't find too many flaws honestly. Bugs are there but I never had game crashes. The AI is not particularly smart (but the enemies are varied so it compensates). The dialogue is not the best, feels like an attempt to sound cool rather than flowing naturally. Driving a car around seems pointless unless there are upgrades and more types down the road (can't steal like in GTA). The GPS is horrendous though, holy shit.


----------



## Kras Lee (Dec 14, 2020)

age of empires 3 DE 10/10 best rts game ever


----------



## Djomla (Dec 14, 2020)

GTA San Andreas 10/10


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Dec 20, 2020)

Bloodborne : 8.5/10

Dark Souls III : 9/10


----------



## chibbselect (Dec 27, 2020)

Final Fantasy 7 Remake

I just... wtf was that/10

I can understand wanting to take the story in a new direction... I guess... but Nomura had to know the older, more curmudgeonly fanbase would be against changing the plot. And yet he went out of his way to have the player fight against the whispers (a metanarrative force that resists story changes) in order for the new plot to happen. Am I high, or is preemptively pissing off your audience a combative thing for a writer to do.

It's like Nomura didn't want to make this game, but his mom made him do it and he was like "okay but I'm gonna be a dick about it."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2020)

Disco Elysium
10 / 10

I'm not sure I've ever played a better RPG.  For a game without any combat in it, I was never really bored, and I was addicted to coming back and playing more.  I must have beat the game about five days after buying it, and that's without playing it for a couple of those days, because I just had to find out what was going to happen next.

I felt like I could make whatever decisions I wanted, say what I wanted, and do what I wanted in the game.  I had ultimate freedom to be a total tool in dialogue options, or be demure, or somewhere in between.  The game awards you for the skills that you invest in.  There was a lot that I think I didn't get to or accomplish in the game in one playthrough, but I am completely satisfied with the way the story wrapped up.  I really wish I was only a third of the way through the game, not because of the plot threads I haven't finished, but because I wanted to keep growing my character and seeing where his personal story was going to lead him.

I feel like it's going to be hard for me to play another RPG for a while because I will have to compare it to this one, and I don't know if anything can.  I have Cyberpunk on my Steam Wishlist, but I am not sure how it would hold up against Disco Elysium.  

This game solidly rests with the other great RPGs of my life: the original Mass Effect, Knights of the Old Republic, and... the Neverwinter Nights trilogy?  And yet, none of those games are really comparable to this cerebral mindfuck.

At one point my character insisted on singing karaoke, I failed the check, and then had to sit and listen for like two minutes while I warbled out the most painful thing I've witnessed in a video game.  Like, I could feel his pain and his emotion, but... he just really sucked at singing.  And it sounded like a beautiful song, too.  I wonder what would have been different had I passed that check.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 6, 2021)

Chess count?


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2021)

Metro Exodus 

5/10



In Soviet Russia blowjob does you? You suck yourself?

Eh, forget it. If I had to describe the game with one word it'd be nasty. In true Metro style you are not going to have a pleasant experience.

Health bars? Who needs that, some blood at the edge of the screen is fine. No stamina bar which means your character will lose breath at random intervals. Endless trudging through mud literally and figuratively. You are slow as hell, cant really jump, need to constantly look at your map because the compass is a piece of crap, have to go through the same part of the map over and over and deal with respawning mutants who do nothing but waste ammo.

Oh, and boats. If it seems like the rest of the game doesn't hate you enough - you can always try riding a boat. Slow, hard to maneuver, takes ages to pass obstacles and you have to deal with swimming mutants who either spit at you or board your boat. If they board your boat you are forced to stand. If a spit hits you while you are standing it throws you into the water. If two mutants are spitting at you while another has boarded your boat... Lets just say it how it is - you row and pray you are lucky you don't touch anything and slow down.

If constant punishment is not enough - you only have one save. And the wonky autosave which saves your game DURING COMBAT. This is the only game I know that does this. And if its the only one maybe just maybe it is wrong?

At this point it is a test of patience. At least when you finally succeed it feels good because the challenges thrown at you are so damn dirty but for how long it'll last? I don't know, I almost lost patience when I had to position my goddam locomotive in the right way so it can travel on the right rail. While getting my weapon dirty. Because if you step in a puddle for a bit your weapon becomes worse.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2021)

Tales of Graces F is really good.

8.5/10


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2021)

martryn said:


> Disco Elysium
> 10 / 10
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever played a better RPG.  For a game without any combat in it, I was never really bored, and I was addicted to coming back and playing more.  I must have beat the game about five days after buying it, and that's without playing it for a couple of those days, because I just had to find out what was going to happen next.
> ...


Play a Yakuza game as a palette cleanser.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2021)

chibbselect said:


> Final Fantasy 7 Remake
> 
> I just... wtf was that/10
> 
> ...


Remaking Final Fantasy would be too expensive. would cost more money than TLOU 3.


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 20, 2021)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Remaking Final Fantasy would be too expensive. would cost more money than TLOU 3.


I'm not sure what that has to do with my post.

Also, what are you basing this on?


----------



## martryn (Jan 31, 2021)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Play a Yakuza game as a palette cleanser.



I should have.  I bough Cyberpunk last week, and I've already deleted it from my library.  Game was shit compared to Disco Elysium. 

Cyberpunk 2077 
4/10

Game has some serious issues.  You spend the first several hours being told you're a badass, and feeling like it to.  To the point where you are already mixing it up with the biggest corporation in the game and shooting your way through skyrise buildings.  But then, the game opens up and becomes more of a true open world game.

And you wander into the wrong alleyway and get one-shotted by a street thug. 

Or that early sidequest you picked up where you're gonna do a bit of underground streetfighting?  Yeah, the first boxing match you fought against two opponents at once and you felt like a badass when you handed their asses to them.  Then, a few hours later, the world opens up and you can go fight another opponent.  He one-shots you.  I legit thought that was a cut scene.  

And then everybody and their moms want you to buy their shitty used cars as if you're starting a dealership.  I can't see any plot reason for it as I've already got a pretty sweet ass ride.  And I never want to drive anywhere as that mechanic is like the worst in the game.

They somehow made high tech loot boring.  Oh, I found a jacket in a trash can.  Seems real sweet, I'm going to equip it.  Oh... I don't meet some arbitrary level requirement.  Some other schmuck threw a jacket away and I'm not good enough to wear their trash.  

Yeah, fuck this game.  It has a glossy shine to it that hides a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 1, 2021)

Super Robot Wars Original Generations ( PS2 Fan Localized ).

9/10.

Honestly this is probably one of my favorite game ever.
Basically  Fire Emblem with Mechas is a close definition.

2 big games ( Remakes of the first two OG games from GBA ) plus the demo of the third game. in this package.

--------------------------------

New AD Era : Year 179.

200 years passed since mankind advanced into space. Meteors crashed on earth and scientists discovered new materials and metals unknown. Dr.Bian Zoldark theorized that the meteors were sent for a purpose and that those who sent them will soon come too, probably for an invastion. Dr.Bian Zoldark create the "Extra-Over Technology Institute" (EOTI) charged of investigating and researching stuffs from the meteors. Thanks to their findings, they understand that the aliens uses giant weapons and robots, so they start building 20 meters tall robots, the only thing capable of pushing the invaders back, with the tech derived from the meteors.

You get to choose your MC for the first game only.

Ryusei Date, a mecha Otaku. Champion of Burning PT ( An arcade Mecha game ) Eventually recruited by the army after he piloted a classified prototype to protect his city from invaders. Ryusei loves mechas, video games and animes. He's fun loving, but doesn't really quite grasp that in the army, stuffs isn't always as cool as in animes or games.  The SRX Team mechas makes extensive use of the Alien Techs found in the Meteors. He's in the SRX Team with Rai F Branstein, Aya Kobayashi and their captain Ingram Pliskin.

Kyosuke Nanbu, a no nonsense, no joking ( Most of the time ) super lucky test pilot, with a gambling addiction. He's in the ATX Team with Excellen Browning, Brooklyn Luckfield and the Captain Sanger Zonvolt. Kyosuke is a guy who's first priority is to get the job done and is very good at putting villains back in the places.
The ATX Team uses only Earth Tech for their mechas.

You can customize the character and abilities and upgrade your mechs and puts who you want in whatever mech.

The Story is bloody awesome and a must play if you like Fire Emblem games and the like.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 3, 2021)

Resident Evil 4. "Incoming hot take"/10

I played the original Resident Evils - 1, 2, 3 and C:V - when I was a kid and young teen, and loved them despite their faults. When I saw pre-and-post-release screens of RE4, and I saw browns and greys and unfamiliar enemies and an OTS camera, I wasn't excited. I was one of _those_ guys. I liked the fixed-camera perspective; it defined the series' gameplay for me, made RE what it was. I wanted to see them iterate on C:V's approach, where the environments were fully rendered and the cameras - still fixed - could move dynamically. The benefit of the fixed camera lay in its ability to frame environments as a director might, to control the way the player takes them in and engineer tension (for example, if the camera is fixed outside the window, we feel as though we're being watched; if it's close in, we feel claustrophobic). People think of it as "outdated" now, as though it was born from technical limitations and nothing else, but it was a model with thought put into it. It was almost a genre unto itself.

So I sat on RE4 for years, almost on principle. A decade and a half now, in fact. People praised it, called it the peak of the series. It breathed new life into RE as a franchise, and became the model of the series going forward. It inspired copycats by the dozen.

And I don't like it.

I feel bad saying that. I wonder whether I'm still biased by the frustrations I had fifteen years ago, sad that the series abandoned its roots. I likely am. But I tried my very best to go into this with an open mind; I had heard so many good things about it, after all, and I eventually came to love other OTS action survival horror games, with Dead Space even becoming an all-time personal favourite. I enjoy the RE2 Remake, and I was skeptical of that too at first. Perhaps those later games learned from RE4's flaws. Perhaps I just think RE4 aged poorly.

The camera is too tight, the FoV too narrow. The game lacks colour, the aforementioned ubiquitous browns and greys from the screenshots seeming all the more drab when playing. The environments seem uninspired, flat and linear, with no pretense of exploration or discovery: complete this action set-piece, move on to the next. It feels stiff to control, a relic of the older games that worked with their slower, more methodical gameplay, but doesn't work so well here. It feels arcadey, with slightly too-long gauntlets of individually unthreatening enemies spitting corpse money at you, a core complaint I once had with Dead Space 3. The antagonists are too cartoonish to be intimidating, lacking the iconic appeal of Umbrella or the Nemesis or even the lasting neo-ironic appeal of Wesker's ludicrous shades-clad supervillainy. The minor enemies, too, are unmemorable: zombies are one thing, as they're what the series was founded on, but give them weapons and they're just slow-moving regular people (context is everything). The game feels overlong, the final few hours leaving me sighing in frustration with every new map I knew I would have to slog through. It became a chore.

And it doesn't feel like Resident Evil. It feels like some other thing. And that's what bothers me the most as I'm writing this: because I feel like I was right all along, I can't escape the feeling that I'm just biased. That maybe there's just a smug told-you-so voice somewhere in the back of my mind sneering at all of the game's perhaps forgivable flaws and telling me they're worse than they are.

But it isn't all bad. I enjoy Leon's sassiness. Aside from the drab colour, the game looks pretty good for the time, the models expressive and characterful. Ashley, despite her occasionally irritating shrill voice, is a surprisingly manageable escort character and almost never gets in the way or detracts from the experience. The boss fights are better overall than those of older RE games, which were mostly just high-damage ammo and herb sinks. When the game peaks, it can be fun, and while it can drag, it's never truly boring. The inventory system is well designed, and I like that the knife doesn't take up any space. For that matter, I like that the knife is a viable option during gameplay in general.

So perhaps it's just not my thing. Maybe I tried it too late to enjoy it, or didn't play it in the right frame of mind. Maybe I shouldn't have played it right after a playthrough of the pretty excellent RE1 remake. Or maybe I'm just a stupid dumb idiot who doesn't like nice things.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Yuji (Feb 14, 2021)

Nioh 2: 

*7.5/10*

Unfortunately this is one of the times I didn't want to be right, as much as I love dressing up my cute character the fact that the game didn't have a dedicated protagonist hurt the story and subsequently every character you were involved with. I couldn't relate to the antagonist because my character was silent and had no emotional ties to me.

Code Vein got around this by making the story have as little to do with the main character as possible, but in this one you're basically the centrepiece of everything so Nioh 1 completely decimates it in terms of character/story and character progression.

That aside the gameplay is faultless basically the best combat and bosses I've ever had in games of this type (sekiro, dark souls, code vein etc). Camera switching is an issue if you're playing on PC though and a very annoying one at times. It builds on the original Nioh combat and just takes it to the next level. The enemies are varied and unique. Some bosses feel poorly designed (saito toshimitsu) but they are few and far between. Nioh/Nioh 2 combined is easily going in my top 5 game series of all time.


----------



## SSMG (Feb 18, 2021)

Playing GTA:V right now. 

Story mode: 9/10
Online: 6/10


----------



## Rios (Feb 22, 2021)

Atom RPG: Trudograd

5/10

The game is a joke, alright. And I don't mean it as an insult, it was intended to be...funny. You'll get swarmed with references and whether you find them funny or not - well, it depends. There are so many of them you are bound to laugh at some. The most ridiculous to date: after getting high on some bong my character got teleported into the room of one of the developers. Yea, this is not breaking the fourth wall, this is straight up removing it. After I said the game and jokes are crap, I was sent back to the real game world only to coerce a father to kill his wife and daughter and then murder himself...after referencing Troll 2. And no, I am not making this up


*Spoiler*: __ 



[




I am actually disappointed he didn't scream OH MY GOOOOD while he was killing them. Oh well, here is the Oh My God Guy for added effect


----------



## Rios (Mar 7, 2021)

Deadly Premonition

10/10

It's the best game ever, right Zach? Can't talk much about it, people who've seen Twin Peaks (the first 2 seasons are enough, the game came out way before the third one) will understand. If you liked Twin Peaks you'll love this. Guaranteed.


----------



## martryn (Mar 7, 2021)

Gonna look for Deadly Premonition, apparently.  I loved Twin Peaks and David Lynch in general. 

...and Steam says it's buggy as hell.  Gonna pass on it.

RimWorld
10/10

There are only a handful of games that have replay value for what will likely be decades.  RimWorld is one of those games.  

Basic premise is that you control a group of three survivors that crash landed on a planet, and you slowly build up a colony to both survive the dangers of the world, or even actually thrive.  This includes everything from hunting a herd of alpacas, erecting defenses in case a pack of manhunting gerbils attack, defending yourself from insects that burrow up from a cave you honestly should never have mined into, trading with slavers, patching together parkas from dog leather, huddling inside during a nuclear winter, convincing a cannibal that you captured to spend the rest of his days cooking meals for you, etc. 

The graphics in the game are cute little sprites, but the drama is very real.  You can set the game mode however you like, and I always play with random events with permadeath activated, so that my decisions have weight.  In my current playthrough and alien ship crashlanded in a field outside of my base, and was killing all the plant life nearby while emitting a low psychic drone that was negatively influencing my colonists, so I gathered the troops (including my trained rottweilers, german shepherds, and attack donkey) and valiantly defeated the baddies.  Then I had them start attacking the ship itself, and a stray bullet from one of my favorite colonists hit Raccoon, a young savage that I saved from hypothermia and tamed the previous winter.  Raccoon died instantly.  I should have been more careful about sending her in to beat on the ship with a shovel.  A real tragedy because she just became the lover of Sammy, another one of my original colonists.  I built a sarcophagus for her, and was going to erect a shrine to her memory, but a herd of wild boar broke through my fence and, before I could get them out, they ate her body...

This is the type of game you sit down to play, and then you look up and 12 hours have passed.  I'll get 30+ hours into a playthrough and a stray grenade will kill 2-3 of my favorite colonists and... I'll delete the entire file and start all over.  Each playthrough is different.  Will you try to colonize in an arboreal forest, will you dig out a base in the mountains, or will you choose the middle of a tropical rainforest?  Will your colonists get along?  The skills of your colonists matter a lot, too, so a playthrough in which you have someone great with tending animals will necessarily be different from one in which you have a genius researcher from the beginning.  I had a playthrough where I wasn't prepared for a nuclear winter that lasted for two seasons.  My food stores dried up, and I had to start slaughtering my beloved pets for food.  Then I started cannibalizing my weaker colonists.  Tough decisions to make.  Next playthrough I made sure to build a greenhouse so I could grow crops year round, and had my freezer stocked with a years worth of food at least.  

The base game also comes with a few other modes, including one where you start with a larger but more primitive tribe of natives, and one where you're like a Robinson Crusoe.  Of course you can always recruit more and more colonists to your cause, either by saving them from situations similar to the one you've found yourself in, or by recruiting captive enemies through months of brainwashing, or trying to tame wildmen roaming the wilderness.

And I haven't even gotten started on the mods.  Some of the mods are clear improvements over the base game, including better UI and management tools, and others add different things like new weapons and tech trees, new furniture designs, new random events that could occur or a wider variety of animal species into the world.  I picked one mod that allows me to choose the style of government for my colony, and now my colonists have routine elections to choose leaders and attend night classes to improve their skills.  Last year I fooled around with a mod that introduced dinosaurs, and that had a real "Land of the Lost" feel to it.  Sent a colonist out to mine steel for something or other and had to run her back inside the gate when a T-Rex started hunting her.  Needless to say, we couldn't get the gate closed in time and it was tense as my line of colonists tried to bring the monster down before it could kill us all.  Luckily I think I released the dogs on the thing and they were able to hold it off for long enough.  Was eating t-rex t-bones for a month, and made a collection of dino leather chairs to commemorate my victory. 

If you're a fan of colony building, resource management, social dynamic story-telling games with an objective you can ignore while you concentrate on your own weird personal goals, RimWorld is the game for you.  Highly recommend.  I'll be playing this game non-stop until Steam releases Dwarf Fortress, which might never happen.  It is 100% worth the $35 price tag.  Steam shows that I've put 300 hours into the game, and I have to think that's low somehow because I lost at least a week to it during summer vacation 2019.


----------



## Karma (Mar 10, 2021)

Ni No Kuni 2.

6.5/10.

I couldnt stomach the dlc. The game has a very high opinion of its medicore combat, dlc bosses r hella high leveled and id need to grind another 30 levels to beat them. Half way through the main game i had to put it on normal difficulty. Some enemies/bosses have 0 telegraph for their attacks and can 1 shot u if ur the same level as them in anything anove normal.

The character design and artstlye is great. The game has a similar scope to Pokemon but beats the shit out of it in terms of graphics and performance. The story has a similar structure, but in here ur convincing Kingdoms to join forces instead of collecting badges. Its a kids game so story and characters r basic, the only one i really liked is Roland.

The game has a bunch of different mechanics. Like, u have so much different shit u can do in combat if blocking, dodging and the mana system more forgiving itd solid but as it stand u either out heal a boss or spend 30 minutes blocking getting the occasional hit in, neither r fun. U got kingdom building mechanics that help u in various areas of gameplay, but i wish the war scene actually represented how strong ur kingdom is. 

The lack of run button also really brings this game down. It may sound like nothing, but taking a jog through this gigantic dungeons or having the boss run around the arena not being able to catch up to them will get hella grating.

Music also ranges from grating to good. Unfortunately the grating ones r the ones ull here most often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2021)

Dead Age 2

2/10

I can't honestly recommend this. It is fun at first but then it turns into a slog. The food and water system you have to manage, not every day, twice every day (day and night), is abhorrent. Send a guy to hunt, send a guy to do gardening. Every goddamn time. Can't assign them permanently, sorry, you need to micromanage every single thing. Oh, and moving around? You need to greet the guards at a base before you enter. And on a bridge. Every goddamn time. Fast travel? Nah, what is this? You need to talk with the subway guy and the boat guy instead of being able to click on the map for a fee. Fuck_You. I can't stand so much wasted time doing the same meaningless things. They never change.

Beyond that, the game tells you it is hard and you might have to restart. Seriously? Now, I know I play on normal like a pussy but come on, I don't have a single dead character and I am not even bothering to be efficient. Just spam melee until you reach the prisons and hit them up for ammo. Swimming in cash, swimming in ammo, swimming in resources - sounds like the Apocalypse, right?

The quests are disgusting. They require you to move around like a headless chicken and get into encounters to pad the game time. Useless fights, you know. Waste of time. Oh, but they give exp, right? WRONG! You get to level 5 within the first hour then spend more than an hour leveling to 6. If you are lucky. And the level ups themselves mean so little in terms of stats its actually crazy how worthless each encounter truly is. Maybe this is because if we were allowed to move around freely and do what we want the game would be twice shorter. At least.

Oh yes, I need to mention the AI. If a melee enemy is in the back row, chances are he wont move from there. That's right, melee opponents skip their turn instead of moving forward and hitting me. I couldn't believe what I was seeing, what kind of half-assed AI is this? The game is not finished, I get that, but they couldn't do something as simple as programming your melee enemies to step forward when there is an open space? I am flabbergasted.

There is so little to like here. The only pro is the addicting nature of resource collecting at the beginning. Feels like something you can play for 30 minutes then refund.


----------



## trance (Mar 15, 2021)

*Ashen*

a """sOuLs-LiKe""" with a slow and methodical approach to combat a la dark souls 1, nice to look at animation, enjoyable level design (for the most part), an interesting spear mechanic and the satisfaction of watching my town (vagrant's rest) expand and flourish as i progressed

unfortunately, the ai multiplayer system is easily the most frustrating out of any souls/souls-like i've ever played

first of all, this guy's competence ranges from being extremely reliable support thats able to handle multiple guys if push comes to shove to getting bitchslapped by one dude and going down in the first 10 seconds of engagement

i guess to be fair, this is a filthy machine we're talking about, so consistency is one of the last things i should expect especially from an ally lmao

second of all and by far my biggest complaint of the entire game is the fact your ai companion can and will randomly disappear, whether it be just beyond the borders of town or deep inside a difficult area, he'll just go ""poof"" leaving you to either fend for yourself or get back to a checkpoint and resummon him

also that final boss is no fucking joke; i've beaten all sorts of crazy bosses on my souls/souls-like journey but this boss repeatedly gave me such swift and brutal ass beatings, i very nearly contemplated just giving up entirely which would've been a first for me

i eventually did beat her but only after heavily altering the build i was going with up until that point and even then, i still only barely beat her

overall, i'll give it a 6 maybe a 7


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2021)

So I'm on a kick of Adult Visual Novels...  None of these are even remotely safe for work, but I guess I can give my thoughts on the ones I've played since I've now played half a dozen or so.

In reverse order of the ones I've played since January:

*Depraved Awakening *
4 / 10
Game starts real film noir.  You're a PI who just told a client that his wife was cheating on him, and the next morning you wake up to see in the paper that the client had committed suicide the night before.  Starts you down the path of intrigue and what have you as you uncover a secret sex cult... or something.  The noir stuff was layered on thick, and I honestly felt like Sam Spade or Philip Marlowe for a while.  But the developer revealed too much, too quickly.  He had too many scenes from the point of view of the bad guys, and I had to stop playing after I finally infiltrated the cult and was forced to have sex with a girl to "make it look believable".  At least the game gave me the option of if I wanted to fuck her ass, pussy, or throat.  Thanks, Depraved Awakening.  There was also an obvious romantic interest in your stepdaughter, which was kinda hot, but Sam Spade doesn't go for that type, so I didn't pursue that at all.

*Twists of My Life*
2 / 10
Should be called monotony, the sex game.  Every day starts out the same.  You have to go through the motions of taking a shower, cooking eggs and bacon, going to class, taking a break from class, studying, etc etc.  The game is also Russian, so the English translation is pretty terrible.  I had some vague interest in some of the love options, but the game's first real sex scene is thrust on you without giving you any choice in the matter.  I probably would have chosen to fuck the girl sleeping on my couch, and the scene itself was actually kinda hot, but when a game like that denies you the option, the choice... naw, bro, these games should give you choices.  The only time you shouldn't have a choice is when you're experiencing a flashback or dream sequence or something.

*College Kings*
8 / 10
This is another of those AVNs where you're a college freshman.  In this case, the college has two main frats, the Apes and the Wolves, and the major sport at the school is MMA, which pits the two frats against each other.  And, of course, the frats are the best way to get laid, your roommate reminds you all the time.  What's great about this game is that it has a system for your primary attribute, loyalty or confidence or whatever, and depending on what your primary attribute is, it will change how someone will respond to your choices.  The game has a large stable of girls that are interested in you, and they're unique enough that it was a hard choice to make which relationship to pursue.  I had to start turning girls down, and sometimes hurt their feelings a little bit, so I could pursue the relationship of my choice with a virgin girl who really valued loyalty.  The few sex scenes I did see were very well done, and I'm liking the idea of the fighting mini game, and the camaraderie of being in a frat.  Only the first act has been released, and my character only just got accepted into his frat, which was only 4 hours of gameplay for me, but it was a solid 4 hour story.

*Fetish Locator*
6 / 10
Yet another game where you play as a college freshman.  This time the gimmick is a new app everyone is DLing called the eponymous Fetish Locator.  Every day the app posts a challenge that is fetish related, and to score points you post pictures of you completing the challenge.  In the game your character DLs the app and, when he attempts to delete it to pursue a relationship with a virgin, finds out that the app is blackmailing him into playing still.  There were things I liked about the game, and things I didn't.  Some of the characters were great, like your best female friend, the kinky Asian girl, and your younger sister.  A lot of the other characters, though, were pretty forgettable, which sucks because the game keeps trying to bring them around and make them plot relevant.  That would be great... if I could remember who the fuck any of these characters were.  Some of the fetishes were really hot.  The forbidden attraction between yourself and your younger sister, for example, is a huge turn-on.  And the game, which only has the first part released, ends with your best female friend telling you that she wants you to use her whenever you want as a cum dumpster, because she just wants to fuck you and has wanted it for so long that she doesn't mind sharing you.  Sexy as fuck.  But... the game also kinda railroaded me into a piss / watersports fetish, where I'm drinking my own urine and peeing down the throat of the Asian girl who really doesn't like it, but wants to get the points for the app anyway she can.

*Acting Lessons*
10 / 10
An absolutely beautiful game that had me almost in fucking tears.  I can't really go into too many details without spoiling things in the plot, but the game is brutal at times, and has a few plot twists near the end that hit you hard in the gut.  I will say that I love the best friend character in this game, Liam, who is an absolute fucking bro.  The primary love interest, at least for my character, is also super fucking cute and innocent, and the slow build-up to a relationship with her was oh so worth it.  It took me just over six hours to get through the game, and I loved it, but I could never play it again because of how hard it hits you in the feels.

*Being a DIK*
9 / 10
By the same guy that did Acting Lessons, this is another college freshman type game where you're trying to join a fraternity, mainly to help out a friend, as the fraternity only recruits guys in pairs.  That fraternity is obviously Delta Iota K*appa, and is the party fraternity on campus.  Only the first season of the game has been released, but I've loved it, as it took me about 11 hours to get through that first season, which ended on being successfully recruited by the DIKs.  It's a lot like College Kings in that regard, but it does everything so much better.  I feel like I made genuine friends with the characters in the game, and the big plot twist that took place right before the last act, was exactly what the game needed.  The stock of women you can try to date is relatively large, but there were several girls that I just wanted to date and have fun with because I enjoyed the dialogue and getting to know them.  That's refreshing about this game, as I can date a girl, go play tennis with her, have a deep conversation about her family, and then not have to make a move on her at all because I feel some sense of loyalty to the girl I happen to have ended up sharing a dorm room with.  Yeah, there's a lot of raunchy sex stuff that happens anyways (like I got a handjob from my Genders Study professor because I was so good at listening to women, hahaha!), but the game gives you options and even measures you on a scale of how much of a dick you are.  I'm stoked about the second season, which is supposed to be longer, because I ended this season with this balancing act three-way relationship with two bisexuals, and, even if they're fake, it makes real martryn, who is currently a lonely, sad piece of shit, feel a little warmth for just a little while.  At least fake martryn has two gorgeous 18 year old girls who want to snuggle with him at night.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 30, 2021)

Played * Sayonara Wild Hearts*.

Loved it. It's definitely an interactive pop/electronic album./10


----------



## Rios (Apr 7, 2021)

Solasta Crown of the Magister

1 out of 20 roll, friend!

Kidding, I'd give it a solid 7/10.

For a tactical RPG where you create your own party its awfully...verbose. Constant cutscenes where your party talks about crap, slow start, boring questions. There are factions but apart from that its loot + shop + fight, the classics. 

Fighting is fine I guess. I am really not a big fan of elevations. They just had to implement climbing and jumping, you'll be doing both a lot. And since you must have a mage and a rogue in your party....yup, some characters can jump it and others cannot. Puzzles I guess, I'd rather not have anything like this but what can I do.

What seems to be fresh is object interaction. You can click on something that is related to knowledge religion, for example, and the character who has this skill WILL ROLL A FUCKING 1 MAKING THE CUTSCENE FRIGGIN POINTLESS BECAUSE HE'LL JUST SAY HOW HE HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE IS LOOKING AT...ahem, quick load and roll again. 

It really should be noted that the closeups of the characters are ugly, their lip sync sucks and their mouths look weird. Once again I have to ask why are all these dialogue cutscenes needed. Old-school RPGs didn't have them and I believe that the new ones, unless they are third-person, like Mass Effect, or have big proper dialogue trees, like Dragon Age: Origins, don't need them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 9, 2021)

Digimon Rearise.

Shit is fun as long as I get my target digimon I guess.

I mean I have 4 of the Royal knights in less than 2 weeks of playing.


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 12, 2021)

Final Fantasy VII - 8/10

Final Fantasy IX - 9/10

These two kinda complement each other, and make up for the other's flaws. I liked VII's story, setting, combat system, and themes. (Kinda hard to go wrong when you play as an apathetic Eco-terrorist who thinks he's some other guy.) The characters were cool, but they don't interact much (except with Cloud). While VII gives the player a lot of freedom to switch their party around after leaving Midgar--the rest of the team fucks off somewhere--this becomes a double-edged buster sword, because the story won't change depending on who you have in your party (dialogue just changes a little.) So non-Cloud characters are just kinda _there_ throughout a lot of the game. It's like they're background scenery that springs to life during combat. This is particularly obvious with Vincent, who has like eight lines of dialogue in the entire game. The story also kinda disappears during that long stretch when you're aimlessly looking for Sephiroth. _Buuuuuut_, the writing is really engrossing in certain sections of the game -- notably the Nibilheim flashback and when Tifa puts Cloud's brain back together. Overall VII tries to tell an interesting story, but suffers from periodic drops in quality.

Both games have a strong cast of characters, but IX simply utilizes them better. Individually, the characters aren't brilliant (except Vivi.** fite me) but together, the cast works really well together. I loved the ATEs and seeing the relationships between party members. (Steiner initially hates Zidane, but respects Vivi, for example.) The game has amazing dialogue that brings the characters to life. Improved (though still primitive) character model animations help with this, since characters have some semblance of body language. IX has an undeniable charm, and the themes (mostly about death and what it means to be a person) are also really cool. I played this game a long time ago, but never beat it, so when I replayed it I thought Zidane died at the end and was fucking pissed. (Pretty sure Vivi was dead after the timeskip, which physically hurts me. But at least he got laid.) The plot can be a bit generic, but its execution is perfect.

IX didn't have as many combat options as VII. In IX, characters are locked into their respective roles, whereas VII's materia system gives players a bit of leeway. For some reason Zidane doesn't have many useful moves, so he's limited to two actions in combat: standard attack or steal. Compare him to Cloud, who can be a physical attacker/caster/healer/whatever-you-need depending on his materia. It doesn't help that trance is kinda... dumb compared to limit break. IDK maybe I just never learned to use it right.

tl;dr they still good.

**Vivi is a mass-produced magical weapon that gained sentience. He was raised by Quan, who was planning to eat Vivi once he got bigger. Evidently Quan had a change of heart, because he decided to seek nourishment without eating and starved to death. And so Vivi left home and accidentally got tangled up in a quest to save the world. I could spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on creative writing courses, read millions of books, and I still wouldn't be able to come up with a backstory half this good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## martryn (Apr 12, 2021)

I recently went back to play IX myself, just a month ago, and got stalled right after leaving Cid and that country because I forgot to save and spent two hours roaming around the wilderness trying to eat things with... that fat bitch that eats things.  I hate replaying hours of gameplay, so I basically dropped it again.  

I love IX for the characters more than anything.  I hate Zidane, but VIvi and Steiner are fantastic, and those early hours of gameplay are pretty epic.  I wonder if I should give XII another go, but that's another game where I love the characters EXCEPT the main two street urchins that just seem so out-of-place in the story.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 12, 2021)

Some games are too focused on the main character. FF XII somehow managed to do the opposite. I kept expecting the air pirate guy to notice the MC and be like, "who're you again"

Incidentally, "that fat bitch" is named Quina, and he/she is a _very_ important member of Zidane's party. 
/s


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 17, 2021)

Crosscode. 8.5/10?

A singleplayer game set inside a fictional far-future MMO.

It's difficult to talk about how good this game's story is without spoiling it, because it goes in some interesting and unexpected directions. Suffice to say, it didn't disappoint. The dialogue is charming, self-aware enough to be fun without ever being insufferable, and never needlessly melodramatic either. The characters are all likable and believable, just as deep as they need to be. And Lea, the player character, is easily the best implementation I've seen of a "silent" protagonist (not a trope I'm usually fond of). It's just great. It's fucking great, you guys.

Gameplay is good too, but to different levels. Combat is smooth, fun and responsive, consisting of an often challenging hybrid of button-mashing melee and twin-stick shooting that works pretty well. Said shooting also plays a dominant role in the game's geometric ball-bouncing puzzles, of which there are many. Perhaps too many. The game gradually introduces you to more and more puzzle elements as it goes on, and while these elements and the way they interact are creative and challenging, the game is so full of them - so utterly suffused with tests of your geometry, timing and/or precise jumping skills - that the pacing can and will drag. But there is passion there.

There is a DLC that serves as both postgame content and an epilogue, and while it's very good, it does commit the crime of being indispensable. There are loose ends and thematic implications that aren't explored until you play the DLC, and the game consequently feels unfinished without it. It's well worth the nominal extra cost (£6), but it bears mentioning.

Anyway, it's fantastic and you should play it. There's a demo, or at least there is on Steam. At least give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 1, 2021)

Currently playing Indivisible. It took a bit to get into, but now that I am it's really fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kras Lee (May 2, 2021)

league of legends.. 0/10 :

dont play this game unless u are making money out of it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## martryn (May 2, 2021)

Back to playing *Battlefield 1*
8.5 / 10

I am ranking this higher than I would normally, as I played it a lot when it was first released like... 5 years ago?  Saw that it was on GamePass so I downloaded it, and after a rough few hours with terrible results, I've started really excelling using the Assault class.  I refined my tactics a bit, and can now pull K/D's greater than 2.0, and typically finish in the top 10 on my team, while playing the objective and being a solid squad member.  I have complaints about the game, of course, and the score and enjoyment I get from it largely depends on the lobby.  I prefer relatively close matches, though when it is absolutely skewed against my team and we're getting creamed, I don't care much for it.  When it goes  the other way and we're creaming the other team it's still a lot of fun, but it can get boring.

I like the matches where there are definite battle lines.  Something that frustrates me to no end is to see my team take the majority of the objectives, and then keep pressing forward, trying to take all of them.  This works fine if you're clearly the dominant team, but in games that are close, too much of this causes your forces to be pulled too thin, and gaps in your defense open up all over the place.  You never know where the enemy is going to break through, and instead of playing a calculating game you have to start relying on being quicker on the draw and a better shot.  I'm 37.  My reflexes are still above average, but I've never been a pro FPS gamer.  I rely on out-thinking my opponents, and coming at them at weird angles so I can get the drop on them.  If I see an enemy at a middling distance away while wielding an SMG, I'm gonna try to cut that guy off somewhere in a way that allows me to be close while staying out of his line-of-sight, and also while watching my own back.  When I kill an opponent, I wonder immediately where other enemies in the area will be thinking I am, how they would move to attack me, and how I can hit them in a manner so I turn the tables, instead of duking it out in a doorway.  I get a lot of kills with the rocket gun for kinda knowing that someone is about to come around this corner, or that if I collapse that wall I'm gonna down a guy who is trying to use it for cover to get to me.

I don't know.  It's a great game.  Fuck have people gotten good at piloting recently, though.


----------



## Big Bob (May 3, 2021)

I've been playing Disco Elysium for a couple days now and it has been fantastic.

It's something you take your time with and savour every word and just enjoy the atmosphere of the world you're in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (May 3, 2021)

Big Bob said:


> I've been playing Disco Elysium for a couple days now and it has been fantastic.
> 
> It's something you take your time with and savour every word and just enjoy the atmosphere of the world you're in.



Fuck yeah, baby.  I'm about to replay the game myself now that the fully voiced version is out.  Gonna be less cerebral this time and more physical.

ALSO I've been playing the FUCK out of Hades, which is absolutely delightful.  I finally got all the way out for the first time, and I'm eager to keep going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rios (May 12, 2021)

Pathfinder 2 Early Access

8/10

The amount of class variants this game has is shocking. Like more than 50? You could say most of them follow a common theme, like summoning, but this is not the point. Now you can choose your favorite class and customize it to be whatever you want. I don't think there is any other popular Western RPG with this amount of customization honestly. So I grabbed my combat-oriented rogue...only to realize that I am immediately given control of a character with better lockpicking skills (who is not even a rogue) and then another rogue, this time focused on spells. Both of them, of course, are also better combatants than me. Well, that sucks, when this game comes out I'll definitely be a mage.

Turn-based combat is a godsent and I love it. Well, not completely, it is still a bit annoying with the green and yellow dots. I'd much rather have cells. But its hella better than stopping the action every second to adjust positioning. That said, the tactics are the same as in the first game - buff your tank (who is a woman again) and send her forward then try to keep aggro while the other 5 guys deal the damage. Pretty straightforward.

When I say the game is the same I mean it. The loot is the same, the inventories are the same, leveling...yea. And yes you fucking get tired when traversing the map. Because this is such a good mechanic. At least there is no city building or maybe it'll make its grand return later on. I hope not.

The story is meh. While in the first game there was no logical reason for the other NPCs to follow your dumb ass now there is - you are the vessel of...something. And can go into a demon rage, how edgy! But yea, Chosen One, next.

What I really don't like about the series is the way good and evil works. Evil almost always involves killing someone on sight. Which basically means you kill off content. Fine if you are replaying, useless otherwise. One of the first choices I was presented with was murdering two potential companions. Why would I want to do that if I  can abuse them through dialogue later on? Come on... Being chaotic, as always, is the best though.

This might be one of the prettiest turn-based RPGs out there. It doesn't look much different from the first game but it doesn't have to. Even when I zoom out I can recognize every character. EVEN THE MOTHERFUCKING HULK

Why is he not a companion? They missed a big opportunity here.

What they didn't miss is to be woke - just like how in the first game one character quickly mentions how he is an open relationship with another, here we are quickly introduced to the lovely marriage between a half-orc female and human female proving that medieval fantasy is much more tolerant than the real modern world.

Also, fuck camping. This needs to be said as often as possible. Give me a goddamn rest button instead of having to assign a cook and a night watchman, jesus...


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 14, 2021)

Yakuza : Like a Dragon

9/10

I completed this one not too long ago and boy did it lived up to the expectations.

It all comes down to characters. If you could say Kiryu is a lot like Kenshiro in mind, Kasuga Ichiban would be Kid Naruto.
He has friends, like his friends, he's very optimistic, he's a geek, always ( Almost ) smiling. Ichiban always tries to see the good in people, even when in the face of adversity.

Also he has a tendency to get pissed off quite fast when things don't go his way. Unlike Kiryu who is almost always stoic.

The story is also super good, has a very Shenmue style to it. This isn't a comedy game, there are some funny moments here and there, but the main story is not going to pull its punches. The first few chapters is spending hanging around and meeting character and do side job for them. It helps to lot because you immediately know them after. Once the cast is established, the story really starts.

The difficulty is quite balanced until chapter 12, where you have a sudden difficulty spike. ( Although, it makes sense in context ).

The combat is quite classic and feels Dragon Quest-ish, with good reasons. Weapons, spells, classes, summons. Ichiban sees his life as an old school JRPG and it shows.

Also, even if the characters are different, this is the sequel to Yakuza 6 as far as world building is concerned.

Play this.

Far Cry 5

8/10.

Don't have much to say, RN. But while I don't like corridor FPS, I like them open world.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rios (May 24, 2021)

Days Gone

5/10

It is a decent Far Cry game. Looks gorgeous, plays smoothly without bugs and is pretty challenging on hard difficulty. Having motorcycles is fine I guess, I didn't find it particularly awesome. The way the quest system shows progression is fairly unique and I liked it. Good so far but...
- Too much talking and watching cutscenes. The game is completely linear, you are not choosing any actions and responses, so this much blabbering is unnecessary. Some dialogues can be skipped but not radio chatter. Kinda funny how in the near apocalyptic future the survivors always have walkie talkies with unlimited batteries. 
- Like I said, the game is linear. Even Assassin's Creed has more choices. And the characters don't seem nearly as quirky and interesting as the ones in the Far Cry series. Finally, despite being open world you are constantly railroaded into doing certain quests. 
- Too much resources and too little space to store them. Eventually you'll walk around with full medkits, scrap, ammo,  etc...only to lose them all in a pitched battle. Then you have to go back and collect...fuck that, this is not survival but a chore. 
- The skill tree is bland (a melee, ranged and everything else line, its not even a tree). There are clearly skills which are must have, such as the one which allows your detective...I mean survival vision to show you the outlines of your enemies. On the other hand, focus, a resource at the same level as health and stamina (it gives you bullet time) needs to be learned first. Why? Its an essential mechanic, wtf. 
- Leveling is slow AS FUCK. Hours played and only 1 level gained. Yea, I somehow don't feel like there are many different ways to play this game.  
- Enemies have unlimited ammo which is not a problem...until you go check their corpses to collect ammo and realize that even though they were using rifles you only get pistol ammo from them. What? This doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Francyst (May 25, 2021)

Miles Morales - 8/10

Story is okay filler stuff.

Boss fights could've been more dynamic. The bosses were like super variants of regular enemies.

Playing as Miles is way more fun than playing as Peter. They pretty much play the same mechanically, but Miles animations makes it feel like you're living the DMC3 intro. I don't know how I feel about Miles' powers. It makes the combat more fun, but it makes it wayyy easier too. His invisibility especially negates difficulty.

Swinging is so damn fun in this version. The exaggerated swagger of a black teen 

The swinging animations and new air tricks are so fucking godlike. Swinging with some music is better than combat lol. When I think about it, I only fast travelled the one time I was forced to do it. Gonna go and watch the subway cutscenes since I'm never gonna see them for myself.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 27, 2021)

Horizon Zero Dawn - So far I'm having a really good time, outside one time it bugged up pretty bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (May 28, 2021)

Chivalry 2 9/10

Its great except for a weird gameplay mechanic. I am not even sure how it works. Sometimes you don't die but instead go on your knees and can crawl away. A teammate can revive you (although you'll be on one hit). The reason I don't like it is because it discourages you to flank. Suppose I fight 3 people by myself, manage to down one but he doesn't die and instead gets into this position and starts crawling away. Its next to impossible to finish him off. For comparison, if this happens to me I am done. Maybe its a playstyle thing but I like flanking and I don't want to be disadvantaged because of my choice. To me it feels like its a mechanic for the sake of "depth" without it actually enriching the experience.

Its also weird how damage is calculated. When you hit someone for 50 this is not half of his health. Thing is, I don't even know what % it is because it is not stated on your health bar how much health you have.

And of course the backswing. It was a thing in Chivalry too and I hated it just as much back then. A player with a two handed weapon can kill you without even being aware that you are behind him. Just sweep the damn thing from left to right like Reinhardt. If I get behind someone I don't want to be worried about him swinging like a maniac. Its cheap. You'll always see this one guy who just moves his mouse real quick from left to right and still does good because of the backswing.


----------



## trance (Jun 9, 2021)

Virtua Fighter 5

poor man's Tekken

very, very, _very_ poor man's Tekken

2/10


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2021)

Dark Souls 3

Ganked me 1 billion times/10


----------



## Francyst (Jun 25, 2021)

The Last of Us 2: Nyquil/10


----------



## trance (Jun 27, 2021)

Fallout 76

yea i know it was rough in the beginning (which is putting lightly tbh) but compared to back then, they honestly have come a _long_ way since

dont get me wrong, its still not great or even good but it's mostly playable imo

i noticed i was having significantly more fun once i started running mutations particularly marsupial and speed demon

5/10 overall maybe a 6 on a good day


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2021)

*Kara no Shojo*

Yeah, this fucked my soul. This VN is all about taking the things you love, cutting them up, then present them to you on a bloody platter by a butler who says "Now isn't this better?"

The VN is about a series of gruesome murders that the private detective, Reiji(our MC) has to investigate set in  1940s Japan. Most VNs have a slow burn start, but we immediately get into the main story. There's tons of characters, and over 70 items of evidence by the end of the game. I had to play this with a walkthrough since the mystery itself, while difficult, also requires you to go to certain places at certain times. If you're not taking notes on your own, you will not beat this game without a guide.

And you want to avoid those bad endings at all costs. They will fuck with you hard, and as someone who can take a lot of gore, I was pretty grossed out on the few I landed on. Too bad most of them are better than the true ending itself, which I hear is badly wrapped up in the sequel.  

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2021)

Greedfall: 6/10

Feels like an RPG from 2007. It sold really well for being an AA game so im hopeing the sequel has enough money to polish all its rough spots because theres a decent amount of potential here. The game was framed as having a bunch of waring factions trying to take over this island but none of the quests r made me feel like that was the case. Combat was cluncky and enemy variety was sorly lacking. Characters ranged from ok to forgetable. Final boss was literal cancer.

Tomb Raider Reboot Games: 8/10 and every subsequent sequel loses a point.

Any character from Uncharted mogs every character from any of these 3 games. Same goes for story. These games progressively put more emphasise on this dog shit storyline involing trinity. Uncharted's combat some how feels better. That said, These games have much better exploration elements to them and the further u get into the games, the more puzzles ull get. The problem is that theres too much of it. I consider the first game the best because its the one that has the best characterization of Lara and side cast to help prompt her up. That game is short enough that ull have a perfect balance of combat/exploration with a constant feel of progression. The ladder games has so much fucking bloat that the feel of progression is completly gone, and i dont care much u like puzzles because clearing ur 20th tomb to get a 5% increase to reload speed is gonna make u wanna kill urself.

FF7R: 8/10

Never played the original. Loved the characters. Story is a mixed bag, but it managed to get me to make me intrested in how things will go. Hard mode shouldve been avalible from the start. Combat is insanly fun.

Trying to finish RRD2 currently before moving into Control

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 2, 2021)

Remnant: From the Ashes. 6/10? Perhaps a 7?

Gun souls. At least, that's how it was billed to me. It does bear some familiar hallmarks: challenge focus, "bonfires" that respawn enemies, dodgerolls that differ depending on equipment weight, that sort of thing. It's different enough in the details that people will complain about the "soulslike" label, but it's similar enough that the inspiration is clear.

Gun combat feels good, which I suppose is the main thing. It bears some similarities to Gears of War - mostly chunky movement and diving rolls - albeit without the dedicated stick-to-walls cover mechanic. The game's at its best when you're in a proper shootout with gun-wielding enemies, who often do a decent job trying to outflank you, driving you forward or back and out of cover. The game is at its most frustrating, however, when you're being swarmed by ten trillion melee enemies, as you often are. Melee combat exists, but is very rudimentary - a backup. Boss fights compound this frustration by doubling down on the enemy swarms; almost every single boss is flanked by an army of adds, and are consequently outrageous on higher difficulties. The game is, in its defence, clearly designed with co-op in mind.

As loadouts go, you can only carry three weapons at once, of three specific categories: a "hand gun" (any smaller gun; pistols, submachine guns, sawn-off shotguns, etc.), a "long gun" (rifles, shotguns, big lasers, etc.) and a melee weapon. The game's pool of weapons is large enough that this one-weapon-per-category restriction feels a tad _too_ restrictive, but I suspect this is meant to facilitate some sort of build diversity for co-op. Those of us who have no friends might have less fun, but I suppose that's always been the case.

Perhaps the game's biggest flaw is also one of its theoretical strengths: procedural generation. The game's worlds aren't static for every playthrough, but cobbled together somewhat at random from world parts. This is fine in theory for a game that seems built for some measure of longevity - and it clearly is - but the issue is the _lack of parts_. In just the second run, you'll see the same stuff you've seen before rearranged, and it rarely if ever really changes the flavour of an area. Enemy spawns will be different, equipment loot spawns will be different, you might see a couple of new environments (worlds consist of multiple mostly linear levels with different environments and one or two might not generate in your playthrough; perhaps in your game you won't see the infuriating canyon town on Rhom, for example) and bosses will be different, but the levels themselves rarely ever feel unique relative to other levels of the same environment type. A few side-dungeons will have specific gimmicks - exploding mines everywhere, a status effect that saps health and recovers health with every kill - but this idea is woefully underused and each feels no different the second time regardless, new layout or not.

The most frustrating thing about this misfire of procedural generation is that one of the DLCs introduces a "survival" mode that effectively turns the game into a simple roguelike, for which the system fits far better. You start with nothing but a pistol and a little cash, and you're thrown into a random world to make do with whatever random loot you find in the random environments you come across. It's honestly so much more effective than the main campaign that I wish the game had been designed around this mode from the get-go. There's not quite enough to it as it is for it to stand alone, but if they'd introduced some sort of rogue-"lite" progression to it, unlocked more options the further you got into it or something, it'd keep me busy for ages.

The plot is thin. It touches on some neat fantasy ideas - an eldritch entity consuming dimensions or whatever, a science mishap that let it through to Earth - but nothing is really explored. Each of the four (five with DLC) worlds shows the bones of backstory and lore, but none - aside perhaps from Earth - has an arc, or any real flesh to those bones at all. The early game sets up a bunch of characters at home base, but does very little with them; they're all but forgotten by the endgame, with nothing new to say. The story is really just an excuse to hang gameplay on, and that's fine.

DLCs are okay. The aforementioned survival mode DLC ("Swamps of Corsus") is actually advertised as one that beefs up one of the base game's worlds, with survival mode as an extra. Survival mode steals the show, though, and the changes to Corsus don't add much. The second DLC ("Subject 2923") finishes the story with a fitting shrug, and adds a snowy rat world that isn't bad.

So in the end, it's fine. Solidly okay. A good foundation to build on, even if what they built was a bit rickety. I played for fifty-eight hours and will likely play a little more, so I got my money's worth.


----------



## Rios (Aug 7, 2021)

Vampire the Masquerade: Night Road and Vampire the Masquerade: Out for Blood

9/10 for both

Since the second Vampire the Masquerade game is in development hell I decided to check the text adventures. Both of have the stat system and allow you to roleplay, although of course not to the extend of the original game, where each clan offered a different experience. Overall, they were a nice cheap alternative. 

Night Road

You are a vampire who...does things. There is a very weak central plot and most of the game sends you to do different things in different parts of the country. I decided to go full in on Obfuscate and Presence with a healthy dose of persuasion while completely ignoring all physical attributes and powers. Thus, I became an invincible god who forces foes to do his bidding or turns invisible if things go south. Ancient vampires can see through my shenanigans? Not a problem, just use my power of persuasion which apparently works on them. The most memorable moment I had was starting a boss fight only to immediately turn invisible and exit, leaving the guy flailing around like an idiot. I could fuck around as much as I wanted and it was brilliant. 

That said, the characters were not particularly thrilling and the whole conviction thing was bullshit because I don't like being locked in a single belief systems. But overall - it was great.

Out for Blood

Well, there is a central plot and a place plays where it plays out. Ever heard of Salem's Lot? So did many trashy writers. You return to a small town only to realize it was taken over by vampires. Boo fucking hoo. Not really World of Darkness material.

That said, the writer went nuts in the stat department. So I decided to check how exactly this is going to work by creating a useless character without godly powers to fall back on. Meet the investigator-scientists who focuses on science, investigation awareness and composure. Which predictably do fuck all against vampires. This wouldn't be a such a damn problem if I wasn't thrown into unavoidable fights. Then I found something hilarious - if I get beat up too much my charisma score goes down because my character's face gets uglier I guess. And since my charisma was 0 to begin with... While in the previous game I was the wimpiest vampire around, in the second adventure I was the ugliest bastard around (who still gets asked out because you gotta have this in a text adventure I guess). Once gain - brilliant. 

Seriously though, the whole stat and experience thing feels great and does promise different playthroughs, this is why I rate both games so high. Plus unlike the old choose your adventure books, this time I don't even need to keep track of them on a piece of paper.


----------



## Udell (Aug 7, 2021)

Pathfinder: Kingmaker
6/10

Amazing game that I have been playing since May. The characters are lovable and there is a character for everyone to like. Great for people who love turn based rpgs or real time strategy. This game unlike most gives you the option to play either real time or turn based anytime you want. Even during the middle of combat. 

This game is filled with several classes and its fun to build and test them out. Complex system as well which is good for those who like a challenge and if you don't I suggest playing on easy mode. 

The story is really great and the alignment system and a few choices you can make can make each playthrough slightly different. 

The score doesn't reflect how good the game because I had to deduct 3 points for how annoying the bugs are and the developers already releasing the sequel September without fixing the issues on Kingmaker. Sometimes you move extremely slow which ruins the experience and is annoying enough not want to continue playing. Not to mention your abilities disappear from hotbar after selling to the merchant. So having to populate it on certain characters just waste a ton of your time. 

Last mission is really retarded and long for no reason. Had to deduct a point here as well.


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2021)

Ok, I am bumping up the score of

Vampire the Masquerade: Out for Blood

10/10

It was curiously short and I decided to replay it to check the other endings. Turns out there are like 10 of them at least. The best ending is actually pretty easy to get. So what could be the worst one?

Ending number 1 - Hello from Chicago. Only 1% of the people who played the game on Steam managed to get it. Why? Cause you need to try hard to be as stupid as possible, that's why. Long story short, promise to work for both sides but betray them all weakening them both in the process, reveal the corruption but keep silent about the vampires, do not help anybody, completely fuck up the last fight (I won't get into details but an axe and a flashbang were involved), allow some people to die and call it a coincidence (good social stats help). The ending was beautiful

Love interest: dead
Best bud: killed love interest after being mind raped by a vampire, will live his live as a nutcase
The other members of the crew: forcibly removed memories, left to wonder forever why this happened and why they can't recall it
The young vampires: all dead, killed by the Toreador, I personally staked one of them
The main vampire villain from clan Toreador: killed because she murdered too many people and brought too much attention to herself (lol)
The town: will never be a tourist destination, the mayor was caught in a major corruption scandal and had to leave in shame, other vampires took over it
The main character: sent with his tail between his legs to Chicago
The cat: dead (FUCK)
The parting words: "We gave you everything you needed to kill her and you fucked it all up"

Simply Brilliant.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2021)

Dry Drowning

8/10

A noir detective game with Ace Attorney confrontations/investigations, puzzle solving, despicable characters, explicit shots, beautiful visuals and different endings? While playing as fucking Val Kilmer with a beard?

Plus there is a Gachi Easter Egg (if you don't know what Gachi is you better google it right now, it is amazing)?
Sounds perfect. Buuuut there are things that I didn't like

- The game is heavily based around 1984 with citizens being locked up in place and being fed with propaganda. Thing is...it doesn't make sense. Most of the characters were taken straight up from a noir work, not a dystopia. Sorry but if the main character is so self-aware of what is going on this is not 1984. I don't see why this aspect is so important anyway considering it was never explained how the world ended up like this. Random.
- Your relationship with your assistant is a romantic one which is annoying. I guess it was supposed to emulate the Ace Attorney games but there the relationships were strictly platonic. In fact, I daresay it was done just so your numerous choices would have some weight. Cause this damn assistant berates you constantly when you do something she doesn't like. In reality the real meaningful choices are only few and the endings - just 3. Disappointing.
- Most minigames didn't make sense. They felt forced and soooo out of tune with the rest of the world

Oh, and the last one (for the ending I got anyway)? A memory game. Instead of memorizing several pages of information I just screenshotted it all and alt+tabbed my way to victory. Cheating? Who the fuck cares.
- They copied the masks system from Apollo Justice. Basically, if someone lies their face turns into a grotesque mask and you need to peel it off. Cooler than Apollo Justice but still...

Well, in the end it was still good. Or maybe I just went easy on it because I love this type of games.


----------



## Rios (Aug 25, 2021)

Murder Mystery Machine

6/10

I can't resist detective games. And this one did provide some fun. Some. Ok, so, take Ace Attorney: Investigations. In particular the one minigame where you connect clues. This is it, thats the game called Murder Mystery Machine. Gather evidence, interrogate people and connect stuff. Nothing more nothing less.

Is it fun? It depends. The story is a bootleg L.A. Noire. The characters have some personality to them and the game sometimes can be very charming (not the faces though)

*Spoiler*: __ 







The cases themselves are varied enough. Each stage is very different, some can take 2 minutes, others - 20 (mainly because I get a brain fart from time to time). I particularly liked how not every clue or person is important. Things are more realistic this way.

That said, the game has some MAJOR flaws.

- Controls. Oh my god. For some reason you can't control the camera with your mouse. And you can only see points of interests from a certain angle. So what you do is move to the center, slowly rotate four times, then go towards the edge....its bullshit. In fact, I spent at least 15 minutes pulling my hair out trying to connect clues only to realize that I had to find a backpack hidden by a chair. With the murder weapon inside. Thats right, the murderer actually brought the murder weapon to the interrogation. Thats some next level stupidity (but it makes sense in context considering who the murderer turned out to be). 

- Scoring. If you want to score an A or A+ - you are out of luck. You see, each stage requires you to find certain things - suspect/s, motive/s, location/s, etc. You don't need to connect all clues to get them, connecting them all only affects your score. But good luck trying to connect everything when there are 15-20 and you don't get any confirmation that what you did is correct, like when connecting clues to reveal vital info. So unless you have a guide (and I don't envy the guy who is gonna write one), you won't get access to those sweet sweet...outfits. Yea...

- The trappings of "I know what really happened but I have to do it in the right order". So, we have this body dropped in a park. Dropped because there are car tracks and drag marks on the ground. There is a "here" location. The murder obviously didn't happen here and I am 100% aware of that. But I need to do the exact actions required to "unlock" the "not here" location. Which FUCKING SUCKS.  And the worst part is - I don't know what could be done to fix that. In Ace Attorney you at least have consistent narrative moving forward via cross examinations. Here you end up connecting dozens of pieces hoping to get the desired result. Sometimes it works, sometimes you need to get into the mind of whoever created it (or get lucky connecting random stuff).

- Since this is a modern game it has some "choices". Which mean jack shit, as always. The big choice at the end. Do you know what happens? You get a 10-second cutscene with 3 sentences based on what you choose. Wow... And I just can't get over how they tried to make it seem like what you are doing has some massive impact. This is the final "boss fight" 

What, you ran out of space? Why in the fuck would you spread them out like this? I have to zoom and scroll just to read? Is this your definition of epic? I don't even want to know

Well, I don't regret playing this at least. It won't be a big hit


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2021)

Vampyr

8/10

Quite possibly the second best game to play during a pandemic after Plague Inc. It is set during the Spanish Flu pandemic in London and things were not pretty back then. Really makes you appreciate the option to work remotely.

The game is bleak af. Case in point, this is one of the nicest people you can talk with:


You can help her out of course. "Choice" usually amounts to sucking NPCs dry or messing up the situation so bad they turn into vampires you need to kill. I actually didn't go this route. While I enjoy ruining other people's lives in video games, everybody in this one is so screwed over (or screwed up considering how many murderers and serial killers are walking around) death (or undeath) could be considered an escape.

This, of course, made it harder for me. Like having to fight bosses 10 levels above me who take away half of my life bar with a single hit harder. It is doable with a generous amount of restarts and some profound cursing. But this is where the game is at its weakest.

It can't decide whether it wants to be combat-oriented or narrative-oriented. The narrative-oriented peeps do get their Story Mode. Those who like to fight...won't enjoy the experience. The game is clunky, the camera is unpleasant, the hitboxes are whack, the way you get exp is completely ridiculous. If you want to be a pacifist vampire who only murders people who jump him, the only way to get exp is through questing, revealing hints about your conversation partners and curing diseases. The last two require grinding and backtracking which sucks. I am not going to go into detail but lets just say it is completely possible to lose exp by choosing the wrong conversation option and there is not a damn thing you can do about it since the game is auto save based.

I need to also harp on the auto lock. This feature is not only bad, it is diabolical. And it is turned on by default. The game auto locks to the enemy closest to you. At best, this can give you nausea. At worst, fighting multiple foes becomes a torture. When you are about to stun someone the camera suddenly moves to another enemy and completely wrecks your strategy. Not that there is much of a strategy to begin with - stunlock someone, start making sweet love to their neck while regenerating stamina (their friends do nothing but sit around), repeat. Dontnod clearly have no idea how to make combat engaging.

I liked it overall though. The atmosphere is amazing. The characters are delightfully nasty and/or crazy. The story is fine. The challenge to remain a good guy is appealing.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

*Fallout 4*: 8.5/10.

I keep going back to this game once every 2 years or so, but these days I've been playing it more out of boredom. Always liked the survivalist aspect of the game, and the intensity of some of the situations you find yourself in makes it a blast to play with. I kinda go back to it and play it like a sandbox. Go around, follow people, kill them if I want to, go hunting, try different stuff and customize my character, do side missions and talk to people; and just commit mindless murder and mayhem all over the commonwealth. There isn't really much depth to the world at times, but the sheer amount of stuff to discover and the quests you can follow are countless. I'm just starting to play Far Harbor for the first time and really digging it. Most of all, I just like the general sense of freedom you have in the game. Currently, I'm playing as a completely murderous tank of a raider who's hooked on psycho, chems, with weapons of the worst sort  The game just has a lot of replay value during my downtime, which is what I like a lot about Bethesda games. You can play them and experiment however you want to; once you've taken things as far as you can with them, you can start over and play in a different way.


*Sekiro*: 9.5/10.

Visually engaging, full of ambience, as well as thrilling combat and movement/traversal. I just love how fluidly you can move around in the game, grappling from ledge to ledge and swinging from tree branches as you go higher up the mountains or lower into the ravines. There are also moments in the game where the world just looks breathtaking. In equal measure, it can also be very terrifying. Scaling a castle while navigating past enemies using stealth genuinely feels immersive, but the grace and natural way in which you can just run around and fight enemies is also mesmerising. I always love that feeling in From Soft games where you finally make it to a very grand location high up in the world, only to look at the landscape ahead and see where you were before, as well as where you need to/can go. The bosses are relentless, and honestly I found them tougher than other From Software games because they really keep you on your toes and push you back on the defensive. All in all, the game has fantastic pacing and forces you to blend your skills along with your quick thinking and reaction. Sometimes, dodging and evading an onslaught of attacks from a frenzy of enemies can be one of the more gratifying feelings in the game. Being able to parry or counter a critical attack in the midst of a heated clash or battle against a strong enemy before dealing them a deathblow, is equivalent to the climax of combat. So yeah, just a very arresting and beautifully crafted game that has its own identity separate from the other Soulsborne games. The art direction and the combat is simply timeless and terrific.


*Horizon Zero Dawn: *8/10.

I keep coming back to this game every once in a while, but I've still yet to actually beat or finish it  Exploration and discovery definitely resonates as one of the strong points of the game. I also really love trekking through the incredibly sprawling landscape and open world, while looking at the detail of the terrain, the grass or the snow; the way the wind moves the leaves and how the overworld is just filled with beauty and vibrance. I love the vibe you get as a hunter while using Alloy. Crouching in the meadows or sliding through dirt has rarely felt this good. Usually, you're also overmatched against a bigger foe but the game isn't unfair to you if you know how to utilise your resources. Speaking of which, crafting was pretty easy in the game; the world map is displayed pretty well although the indicator can be very confusing at times.

Similar to Sekiro, it has that same feeling of satisfaction when you finally bring a superior enemy to heel. It doesn't have the same level of depth in terms of combat; but Horizon has a very distinct feeling of its own when you're trying to find their weaknesses, hit their weak points, and wear them down while simultaneously trying to avoid getting hit by rapid AoE attacks or projectiles. I didn't find the story that captivating, but I did find the mystery of the lost human civilisation very interesting. The game also features a fairly atmospheric BGM, which I appreciate. Horizon is definitely one of the best looking and running games on the PS4 and last gen, so I'm sure Forbidden West will be take all its qualities up a notch even further.


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2021)

Life is Strange True Colors

2/10

Oh, how the mighty have fallen. I was prepared to write something funny but I feel too disappointed to bother. Lets list the positives at least
+ nice visuals during the segments where we use our power
+ a main character who actually has meat on her body (although her ass might be too exaggerated considering her circumstances)
+ we get to play in an actual LARP which I liked because I did like the D&D segment in Before the Storm (the only thing I unironically liked)

The rest though...

They are trying soooo fucking hard. Like all the pauses during conversations just to watch your character or whoever she talks with grimace. Why? You can write compelling characters and story without wasting so much time on this. Hell, in some of the best stories you can't even see your character's face. Even for a movie this amount of time spent on expressions is too much. The only game which can get away with this is L.A Noire for obvious reasons.

If we look at the story - it is completely ridiculous. An explosion to cover up another explosion to cover up an accident from a decade ago. Yes, this is it, this kicks off the plot. What is worse is that the main character has little to no agency and is literally thrown, yes I am not kidding, into vital evidence. The whole decision to actually use a local cop who is most likely in on the conspiracy or can be forced to work for it is ludicrously stupid. Of course I was never asked whether I want to do it, we gotta go with the plot after all.

The last chapter is atrocious. Without spoiling much - we cannot actually fail. The ending is the same and both variants are good. We cannot actually cause the deaths of anyone even if we tried. And if we tried hard and made everyone dislike us - it doesn't matter, we win anyway. Not to mention 90% of the chapter is a fucking flashback telling us what we already know. WE ALREADY KNOW THE MAIN CHARCTER HAS ISSUES WITH HER TEMPER YOU KNUCKLEHEADS.  WE ALREADY KNOW SHE DOESN'T HAVE HER PARENTS AROUND BECAUSE SHE WAS IN AN INSTITUTION. DID YOU REALLY NOT HAVE ANYTHING BETTER TO SHOW? By this point I was begging for the game to end. The last conversation about how much our last choice will impact everything felt like another filler because we get a 1 minute ending while the conversation itself is 10+ minutes. I can rant about how ridiculous this is whole day.

The powers make no sense. I can only describe them as bending reality itself because when used time clearly stops. But then there is also mind reading. Oh wait, our character can hear conversations from years ago by touching an object. And also can notice whether another character gets more scared or more angry. But wait, if they do that her powers show her exactly what object is related to their current mental state. Are you fucking kidding me? It feels so much worse than Life is Strange 1/2 because the "powers" are clearly a plot device to advance the story. Oh, and that moment where our character starts to beat up a guy? Never shows up again. She is cool as a fucking ice even when she eats a bullet.

I think the biggest evidence they didn't know what the hell to do with the material is the fact that almost an entire chapter is dedicated to the LARP game. Yes, I liked it, but it is a filler as much as the D&D game from Before the Storm was. We can't skip it, we need to slog through it. Of course we can rush it but then what's left? I looked at almost everything and I think I finished the game in 6-7 hours. Others could probably rush it and finish it in 5. I think it didn't come out as an episodic offering because they knew its too damn short.

Meh, there are probably other nitpicks but I wrote enough already. Maybe I should note that the "puzzles" amount to picking responses until we get the right one or good old look for the hidden object. Or that the only time we actually have to think is when looking for the number of a combination padlock and the number is right on top of the only table in the room, haha.

Fuck this game. The fact that I enjoyed Life is Strange 1 and 2 (NOT Before the Storm which was a fanfiction, look it up) only makes the whole thing worse.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 10, 2021)

The Force Unleashed 2 - A good game, but not as good as the first, and feels rushed.

The Force Unleashed - Replaying it to prepare for Visions. It's still a great time, though the gameplay can be frustrating sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Francyst (Oct 5, 2021)

Kena: Bridge of Spirits: 7.5/10

It's a cool "PS2" type of fun game.

Story and characters were bad, but everything else is nice.

There aren't any crazy boss fights or moments so I probably won't replay it again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2021)

I am still playing Metroid Dread, it is good and hard. That is all. 

9.5/10


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 15, 2021)

*Original Golden Axe
*
A classic that's still fun today. Twist villain Death Bringer is pretty hard, on the runs where I beat him I am pretty much on my last health bar. Love the sound; it's well known that the badguy death sounds were taken from Rambo. But the sound it makes when you are smashing someone's skull with an axe is surprisingly satisfying. 

8/10


----------



## chibbselect (Oct 16, 2021)

Earthbound

I'll bet someone wrote their graduate thesis on this game. 

Let's start with the bad: The main characters are drab and only have a few lines. (Jeff just summarizes his personality. Which is... short and to the point, I guess.) The gameplay is slow and clunky both in and out of battle. (FF6 is quite a bit faster.) (Okay I did like the HP ticker mechanic, as well as the fact that enemies flee from you in terror once you're a high enough level.) The 'you're the chosen one go save the world' plot manages to be both vague and cliché.

And yet I love this game. Looking past its simplicity, Earthbound manages to capture the feeling of childhood and growing up. Childhood is both fun and frightening at the same time. I remember everything being really important when I was a kid--like the games and toys I played were meaningful to me. Earthbound kinda runs with this idea in a few different ways. All the items in the game are just everyday things, but you use them to fight evil and save the world. Also, kids want to be independent from their families, but are still tethered to them emotionally. In Earthbound you travel around the world, but can call your mom anytime (this... doesn't accomplish anything, but hey.) You can also call your perpetually absent father to save your game, and your sister works as an item bank.

But childhood is also characterized by fear and uncertainty. IRL there's always that feeling of doubt that adults aren't as capable as they seem, and are actively trying to make life difficult for no reason. Some of the adults in the game are helpful, but a lot of them are incompetent, dubious or insane. Ex: There's a band called the Runaway Five that keeps getting scammed into debt slavery, and Ness has to get the money to save them. The Onett Police Force blocks the exit to the starting town. One cop even says "We pride ourselves on our roadblocks." They only let you leave after you beat up a gang that's taken up residence in the local arcade, and then beat up the chief of police. And then there's a dude in 'Burglin Park' who runs some kind of park-based crime syndicate. He only helps you after you beat him in a fight. Oh and one town is infested with cultists who paint everything blue. Most towns have wandering citizens who attack you and "turn back to normal" after you defeat them. It's hard for kids to understand the idea of evil irl. In a lot of cases, people in Earthbound turn evil because of Giygas' influence. (Or whatever those statues are called.) With one notable exception.

Pokey, your neighbor, is a great villain because he keeps insisting he's your friend, but is a dickhead and constantly obstructs your progress. Like irl bullies, he always seems to pull status and resources out of thin air just to screw with you. And he seems to be immune to Giygas' corruption. He's that big of an asshole. 

I remember my childhood fears being kinda formless and abstract. Like I was afraid of a specific corner of my room for no discernible reason. I think the developer understood this kind of fear, because the final boss of EB is a dark void. Pokey (who now hang out with Giygas, because why wouldn't he) explains that Giygas' true form is pure, unperceivable terror. As the battle drags on, your friends lose consciousness one by one, and the best you can do is pray and blindly hurl attacks at the abyss as a pattern of vague shapes that look like agonized faces float by. Fun.

Earthbound doesn't end immediately after you beat the final boss. Instead you and your friends go their separate ways, and you can walk Paula home. After that, you can go around and talk to people, and then go home and tell you mom about your adventure. She comments on how much you've grown. It's a melancholy ending, lacking in fanfare. Some people know you saved the world, but you don't get a reward or anything. A good allegory for growing up.

Oh yeah and the game's funny. My favorite jokes:

-Here is a mentor character--oh wait he's dead.
Early in the game you meet Buzz Buzz, a bee from the future. He could have been a Teddy/Morgana-type character who advises you throughout adventure... if he weren't immediately killed by a housewife. His death-speech doubles as a tutorial, and if you say 'no' when he asks if you want hime to repeat anything, Buzz Buzz says something like "good cuz I'm dying."

-Pokey's mom is 100% cheating on her husband. 
His dad is busy getting drunk at a cafe in Fourside, and when you visit Pokey's house his mom happily introduces you to the unsubtley-named "Mr. Prettyman."

-Your dad is a phone. 
During the end credits, the game parades every character across the screen. You never see your father in the game, so when the credits show to Ness' family, it only shows the phone sprite. Or maybe this a thinly-veiled criticism of Japanese salaryman culture, who knows.

I don't know how this turned out so long.


----------



## trance (Oct 20, 2021)

PGA Tour 2K21

its...golf lol

from someone who dislikes all the other 2K equivalents, i don't mind it

its relaxing and very easy to consistently get birdies and eagles

6


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2021)

Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous

9/10

_The combat in this game could be extremely difficult_

No shit. This is not something you just pick up and play. You gotta be well-versed in CRPGs (or play the tabeltop) to have any sort of good time. The reason is simple - the difference between automatically leveling characters and heavy min-maxing is astronomical.  The difference between using wands/scrolls/potions the right way is also similarly huge. But at least it can be somewhat circumvented by being diligent.

_Combat is 90% preparation and 10% action_

You live and die by your buffs. Here is a sample of what some "light" buffing looks like 

This is not enough for the harder encounters. And oh yes, the encounters are a doozy. The difficulty is absolutely inconsistent because you as a player are given a freedom to go anywhere you want (within certain boundaries). And there is no indication what you are going to face is something you can handle. A simple companion quest might turn into a nightmare. I am nearing the end and hands down the hardest fight was just me getting "caught" by assassins alongside another dude who is not a mage (like in similar games - mages rule). Against me were a bunch of extremely strong enemies who started first. No buffs, no time to react. I am 100% certain there would be character builds which simply could not handle this mission no matter what. 

_The only problem I have with the game is its combat_

It is very binary - do you have enough AC to avoid hits? Great, if you don't you can't melee. I literally cannot bring a melee companion with me because they can't soak hits. I have to make them wait which means I lose on damage, or turn them into tanks which means I lose on damage yet again. It is definitely an unpleasant situation which is exacerbated even further by the fact that mages, as I said, are simply better than non-mages once they get levels. 

_But enough about the negatives_

The Second Adventure, as the game is also called, fixes some annoying things from the first game - rations, time limits and advisers. I am not going to talk about every one of these, I am just gonna say the way they are handled now is sooooooooo much better. Rations are replaced with corruption, time limit with morale and you don't actually have to read up on where to find your advisers. Or artisans. Fuck that noise from the first game.

_The creators of the game are old school indeed_

The biggest new thing are tactical battles. Heroes 3 style, baby! Well, they look more like Heroes 5 but Heroes 3 is the most famous one. It is such a pleasant surprise to be able to play this game again after so many years. It is obviously not as deep and the AI is even dumber but I enjoy myself immensely every time I defeat an army 20 times my size. Plus the buildings in my citadels and my advisor meetings finally have a point - almost all are army-related. I actually feel like a fucking strategist which I didn't last time.

_We are the Chosen One and it actually matters_

Well, as always when there is a character who has save the world, he needs to have something special in them. This time it is the possibility to turn into a transcendent creature by following a mythic path. It unlocks mythic feats which are very similar to the ones in the D&D system when you start leveling above 20. Here, they are story related and separate from the main levelling progression. They are mostly underwhelming. What is not underwhelming is how the paths are implemented into the story. It actually matters which path you choose. For example, as a lawful extraplanar creature-to-be I participated in a trial in demon city alongside its ruler, a succubus (long story). I actually save scummed a bit and every time I chose a different verdict the demoness did the exact opposite thing. Cuz she is chaotic, it makes sense. This much attention to detail is pretty amazing and considering how many paths there are  (like 10?) it is definitely worth replaying the game at least 2 times to check how different it could be.

_Demon city? Oh right, we are fighting demons_

So apart from making the character creation easier (hint: you choose the class which has bonuses against demons) the fact that there are so many demons makes the game pretty dark. One of the few cases where a mature rating is completely justified. I am just going to leave this one here

Spoiler alert - he is dead. Should not have been such a naughty boy. This is not even the worst. While roaming inside a brother I found a demon orgy where the center of attention was a homunculus who looked like my main character. Cause I've been menacing the poor demons so much they had to release steam somehow. It'd be funny if it wasn't described so graphically I felt like I was reading the script of a snuff film. Thanks for that. Actually this + the fact that the game is so fucking hard makes me take it seriously which is usually not the case. 

_The available companions lighten the atmosphere_

I like all of my companions, which is definitely not something that happens often. Some fans would say that there are your companions and then there is Camelia and they'd be right. She is an...acquired taste. Most of the time she makes me physically uncomfortable which is...a plus? Then there was that one time she stabbed a guy 20 times and yes, I counted them. Now that was funny. But there is one companion that is above all - Nenio. 

"With a brain like mine, alcohol is the only way to find out how it feels to be an idiot". This is so brilliant I am actually going to use it IRL. By the way, about being drunk, if you play this game you definitely need to try the Lager Beer Elementals 

They might not look like much, but dealing with him can be...a headache! 
Apart from being hilarious, Nenio is also hilariously suicidal. When we are in the presence of a powerful demon lord what does she say?

Bonus points for my character being on the ground ass up because there is a damn Sirocco (a continuous fire spell which can knock a character down) on top. I just imagine the thing Nenio said was so out of place my main character simply faceplanted like they sometimes do in comedies. 

_The story is epic but it is not actually the main point_

The story is cliche. And this makes complete sense because of the sheer amount of effort put into giving you choices (seriously, this has way more choice-->consequence that the games which advertise themselves as "choose your own adventure", haha), fleshing up your companions, implementing like 50 different classes and class variations, adding new systems, writing a ton of dialogue and, of course, creating a very beautiful game. Just look at this

Ok, what she says is nice and all but that background is even nicer. Look at all these corpses, blood and gore! You can literally explode demons if you hit them hard enough. Or ragdoll them around. It is beautiful! When you don't read, you participate in a constant carnage which, I believe, has the best graphics in the genre. Except for maybe Baldur's Gate 3 but fuck it, still early access. 

_In conclusion, this one time I intimidated a storm_

Thankfully, the good old paper book stories are back. They are rare but when you get one - you are in for a good time. They are continuous skill checks and some of them need to be seen to be believed.


I can probably talk a lot more about this game but no point writing a whole book myself. It is great, it is niche, it is better than the first one and overall it is definitely one of the best games in 2021 for what it is.


----------



## Francyst (Oct 22, 2021)

Astral Chain: 1/10

Punished for utilizing perfect dodge mechanic


----------



## Xel (Oct 23, 2021)

Mass Effect Legendary Edition I can't stop help: 10/10 would bang aliens again.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 28, 2021)

*Disco Elysium*

Finally! A game that decides to tell a story with no shitty gameplay I have to get through to enjoy it.

Some person has been hanged outside a motel, and you play as an amnesiac cop who tried to drink himself to death the night before the game starts. It sounds depressing, but the game can be as depressing/funny/happy as you want it to be. It has SOOO many choices that you can truly shape your character into whatever you want him to be. Wanna be a communist? Done! Wanna be a capitalist fascist? It's here.

The "gameplay" is mostly you going through tons of well voiced dialogue(albeit amazing dialogue). You will be putting skill points into skills that will be used to pass certain checks. Now that may sound a little unfair, but through doing stuff in the game can help your chances of accomplishing a check, or bypass it entirely through finding another option. Failure isn't even all that bad, since most of the time the failure is freaking hilarious!

I love this game, and I hope this type of game becomes more popular.

*My rating: 10/10*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2021)

Disciples Liberation

2/10

Why? Why create a game based on an older game and change it so much?

Disciples used to be a Heroes of Might and Magic competitor which relied on its stylish graphics and deep unit upgrades.

What we have here?

Vanilla graphics looking more like the later Heroes of Might and Magic.

Tactical turn-based combat also copied from Heroes of Might and Magic. However, here it is a drag. Every unit has a ton of HP and the usual tactics is to isolate and focus fire. But since most of them have high HP and the battlefield is quite big once its clear that you've won it is hard to actually finish the fight. So much wasted time.

Tons of artifacts that pump up bland stats. Seriously, they are indistinguishable from each other.  I have 10 caps which look the same and have marginal differences in stats.

Skill tree taken directly from King's Bounty. Except there isn't much difference between the classes. Maybe if you are a mage you have a more flexible spell book but this is it.

All races are clumped up together in one campaign instead of having 4 or 5 of them.

Boring dialogue and choices which mostly affect race standings, which for their part mostly affect unit morale.

Non-upgradable units. Instead, there are tiers of buildings which give you access to different units. You unlock them rather late.

Tons of resources because most of the fights are not mandatory - level up enough and you can sweep the entire map and get everything you need because you automatically win against weaker enemies.

And finally for the cherry on top - there is sex. Lots and lots of sex. In the span of two hours I participated in two orgies. Supernatural orgies. What's more, my character seemed perfectly happy to go right in and in the end I got a benefit from both. But this is only the tip of the...rooster


A shame they put more effort into the sex scenes than into creating interesting items, campaign or everything else really.


----------



## Francyst (Nov 11, 2021)

Mario Odyssey: 7/10

Pretty fun game. The hat possession mechanic turned out to be disappointing though. Instead of being able to use random mobs to play the game in a different way, they were mostly just mandatory tools to reach places Mario can't.

Metroid Dread: 4/10

Mechanically decent. Dropped because of the garbage padding. Entire sections of the map being available to you, but locked off until you unlock an ability to be able to travel through whatever obstacle is in the way, then having to backtrack, rinse repeat. Also hidden destructible walls that literally hide away progressing through the actual game


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2021)

Bright Memory Infinite

7/10

Awesome but lacks polish

Game starts you off immediately. The only thing you get to see is your character's ass and then boom, you start shooting. I appreciate this. Not the ass which is pretty average but the lack of beating around the bush. The game is a shooter similar to Shadow Warrior - you are Genji with guns. There are some basic upgrades, telekinetic powers, new abilities, as well as special ammo. The enemies are varied and on hard you gotta use tactics. It is labeled "souls-like" because if you get your ass kicked you need to learn the specifics of the fight. For example, during one boss fight minions suddenly appeared. I thought that they are gonna appear infinitely so I focused on the boss only to get swarmed and slaughtered. Turned out the best way to proceed is to pick off the minions first. Of course there is also a specific best way to do that. Once again, I like this.

The game is also very beautiful and takes advantage of RTX's capabilities. The music is rocking, I dig Chinese tunes.

Buuut as I said, there are rough patches

Exhibit 1: Collision


If you are gonna throw enemies around better get used to them getting stuck in objects. This is especially annoying because the enemies also completely ignore walls. When they start yelling and shooting I have no clue what the hell is going on. No radar either. One time I got confused by two snipers because I had no clue whether they were hitting me from below the floor or on top of the roof. And speaking about enemies

Exhibit 2: Enemy AI


The enemies are dumb. The end. In this case quantity, or rather variety, is better than quality. 

And finally the most damning thing are the crashes. They seem to always happen after a cutscene. Thankfully this doesn't fuck up progress.....except this one time. So, I was fighting a two-phase boss. There was a cutscene between phase 1 and 2 and the game crashed. Thankfully, I didn't have to replay phase 1. Unfortunately, the game removed almost all of my special ammo and the boss fight turned into a slog.

Overall, I really like the game though. Been awhile since I've played this type of FPS.


----------



## trance (Nov 18, 2021)

First Class Trouble

nu gen among us which is basically just mafia which makes for many laughs

_a lot_ of performance issues tho like the pattern minigame

i hope they iron out the flaws going forward

5 for now


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2021)

The Medium

9/10

I did not expect to like this game so much. The beginning was pretty bad but there was a reason for it - the movement is weird. In most games you press up and your character moves forward. Here fixed cameras are used and when you press down your character moves forward towards the camera (or down when its up top). It requires time and you gotta fucking learn how to do it because there are multiple chase sequences.

To me, the game's biggest strength is the environment. As someone who lives in a country with a history similar to Poland (in relation to the USSR) that complex is totally something I've been in. There are similar abandoned buildings in the mountains and I explored some of them. What a nice surprise to bring back those memories.

The other two great things are the variety and the fact that the game pulls no punches. When it says that yes, you'll encounter grief, misery, lust, hatred and all the other wonderful emotions, it ain't lying. Meanwhile, every new part is a new experience. It seems that the main character's powers change as the plot demands but this is not bad when it provides exciting gameplay.

One thing I didn't like is that sometimes the game is way too overly dramatic. Yes, this guy fiddled a kid, you don't need to hammer me with this lovely fact, thank you.

Overall, this is a real damn gem and another proof that Eastern European developers are totally able to create amazing games.

P.S. I love how emotionless the main character's VA is. Especially the first time she gets attacked by the main villain. She is like "damn, what was that?". Damn indeed. The main villain himself, however, is a fucking treasure. I can listen to him ranting about wanting to wear my skin whole day. Too bad he looks like a bug, that's not that scary.


----------



## Karma (Dec 21, 2021)

The Last of Us 2

7.5


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2022)

Sped through Far Cry 3 the last few days and just finished it.

Pretty solid game. The only other Far Cry game I've played is 2, and I remember that one offering a lot more ways to tackle missions and generally offering more gameplay features (being able to wound enemies rather than kill them). In contrast, this game felt more streamlined, which I don't mind. It helped me be able to run through it. The one big nitpick I have with the game is hunting different animals to upgrade your inventory capacity. I was not a fan of that at all. I also wished there was more of Vaas. I didn't care too much for Hoyt. I'm looking forward to play Far Cry 6. /10


----------



## trance (Jan 4, 2022)

Spyro: The Reignited Trilogy

8/10

nostalgia aside, the revamped graphics are very nice and the platforming aspect has held up quite well imo


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 8, 2022)

Attempted to play the Modern Warfare 2019 campaign, but couldn't get past 5 minutes without getting a black screen. Happened to me twice. I got a refund from Playstation thankfully. Looks like some recent update absolutely fucked everything. I'm disappointed that an update would cripple what's supposed to be an offline experience. The way that the game is tied to Warzone and the overall COD launcher/client is not doing it any favors. There also seems to be a bunch of different bugs and glitches as well. So sad as what I played of the game is pretty good. /10


----------



## JayK (Jan 11, 2022)

Inscryption

8/10

Heard a ton of good things beforehand which ended up being justified. Not gonna spoil anything about the game as the less one knows before playing the better.


----------



## trance (Jan 18, 2022)

For The King

tabletop, roguelike, adventure game as it says in the loading screen lol

pretty fun tbh

RNGesus can be a mega asshole at times but i can't really knock it for that since RNG is one of the most important mechanics of the game

it is infinitely more fun with other ppl; solo adventure is a bit on the boring side

7


----------



## Rios (Jan 19, 2022)

Suzerain

9/10

Its a slow burner for sure.

BUT if you give it a chance it delivers on its premise and that premise is being a goddamn president.

During my first term I: helped another nation commit genocide; was openly racist towards a minority in my own country; accepted all bribes given to me while at the same time creating an anti-corruption department (the classic definition of hiding in plain sight); supported the culture of misogynism; quelled the various protests by force; refused to give exploited workers any kind of rights; privatized as much as I could and gave it to greedy oligarchs; defunded education; got divorced; sent my son to a military academy right before starting a war; made my best friend commit suicide; was generally rude to everyone and of course GOT FUCKING ASSASSINATED AS A REWARD. No wait, it wasn't just one assassination. In a brilliant turn of events someone took the bullet for me the first time then I got immediately gunned down by a second assassin. Who would have guessed.

And this is not even all I could have done. There is an ending where you can cause a nuclear war and from what I understand basically wipe out the world (your nation goes first, of course).

Simply brilliant is all I have to say.

Most memorable moment: fuck evolution


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 21, 2022)

Kingdom hearts 3
6/10.

A lot of efforts not in the right place. First half of the game was à borefest. However the latter parts had me screming in joy.
But the disney worlds are worthless and not even connected to the story.

The plot forces you to level up and go to the Disney Worlds to grind XP to get a certain ability. Which is revealed later that you had it all along.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 21, 2022)

Elden Ring 10/10 masterpiece

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 21, 2022)

Rios said:


> was openly racist towards a minority in my own country


Hello


----------



## trance (Mar 24, 2022)

Elden Ring

10/10

*cons*

boss quality is a bit lacking

*pros*

literally everything else

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gin (Mar 24, 2022)

elden ring - 10/10

probably the best game i've played, and the one i've enjoyed the most since i was a kid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2022)

Kaaant said:


> Hello


HI!


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 3, 2022)

Finally finished Far Cry 6.

I immediately jumped into this after finishing FC3 (I skipped 4 and 5), and I really enjoyed it. The gunplay is fun, and I appreciate how slow it is to upgrade your weapons with attachments and mods. Since it uses a scarce resource that you have to find and can't buy outright, you have to prioritize what you want. Of course, there are some weird bugs and glitches that kinda hindered my experience, but it is what it is for Ubisoft open world games. I also wish that there was more of Giancarlo./10


----------



## JayK (Apr 6, 2022)

Lost Ark

probably a 2/10

Harldy ever saw such a scuffed game with a lot of questionable fucked up shit going on. Already wrote a somewhat extensive review about it and am not interested in writing another differing review here (and it would likely obliterate the character limit anyway). I guess this is just what happens when yet another South Korean company focusing entirely on mobile games tries their hands on an *MMO*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Apr 12, 2022)

Need for Speed (2015)

6

a pretty run of the mill racing game


----------



## Impulse (Apr 15, 2022)

Half life 2 episode 2

10/10

I will forever hate Valve for not making episode 3 and half life 3


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2022)

Just finished Halo Wars. It's thankfully a  pretty simple RTS in terms of mechanics and controls. Looking forward to starting Halo Wars 2.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Apr 24, 2022)

9.5/10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 29, 2022)

I don't know if I rated Super Robot Wars 30 but here it is, I need to talk about it.

This game  is a 10/10 Tactical RPG game.

With Gundams, Mazingers and Getters. And more .... A SHITLOAD MORE. Like it makes Super Smash Bros Ultimate look like a Indy Game. It's a crossover game.

What is fun in this game, is that, unlike something like Project X Zone 2 where they slap multiple character from different universes together, SRW30 originally takes place in a single universe. Meaning the lore of Gundam, Mazinger and Getter Robo gets fused.

Like 10 years before the start of the game, you have :


*Spoiler*: __ 



New Space Era 90
-Gundam and the One Year War. ( Amuro, Koji & Ryoma meets )
-Mazinger Z and the Hell Uprising and Mycenae War
-Getter Robo Armageddon and the Lunar Conflict
-Gaogaigar and the Primeval War with the 31 Machine Primevals

These events weakened the Earth Federation greatly

NSE 92, those first conflicts are resolved, however:
- Majestic Prince's Wulgaru show up around Jupiter, slowing the recovery of Earth, still dealing with it when we start the game.

NSE 97
-Zeta Gundam's Gryps War with the Titans and A.E.U.G occur.
-First Neo Zeon War

The political instability of this event allows Code Geass TV to happen, with Britannia rising to power and causing its insurrections.
The Titans becomes Britannia's army and the AEUG teams up with the Black Knights. ( Kamille, Fa & Kallen meets )


NSE 99
-Interstellar Campaign (MJP I think) against the invading alien forces
-Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack / 2nd Neo Zeon War
-Assassination of Evil Emperor Lelouch by Zero

NSE 100, after Zero Requiem the world is in a period of peace they refer to as the "Miraculous Year" however:
-Gundam Unicorn and the 3rd Neo Zeon War (Laplace's Box Incident) This event broke the authority of the Earth Fed, allowing Zanscare to rise to power, thus Victory Gundam.




With just this knowledge, the universe described in the game sorta makes sense in a weird way.

The animation just rocks for most of those games.
The story takes some liberties making some interesting choices which works. Surprisingly.

Any fan of mecha MUST play this game.


----------



## trance (May 6, 2022)

*Ender Lilies: Quietus of the Knights*

fantastic game

your typical metroidvania, 2D platformy action game with a stellar soundtrack AND you literally get to wield the power of motherfucking stands for combat

9


----------



## Geralt-Singh (May 8, 2022)

Sekiro 9/10

Great game, easily in my top 3 games from FS (with ER and Bloodborne)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rios (May 28, 2022)

Vampire the Masquerade: Swansong

2/10

As someone who plays everything with the title "Vampire the Masquerade" - its a shame. Even my love for the setting couldn't keep me playing. I also did enjoy the Council, the developer's other game, but this one is objectively worse.

The gameplay, as always, is solving puzzles and winning dialogues. There are issues with both. In The Council if you fulfill the requirements during a dialogue - you win automatically. In this game you can fulfill them but still fail because success is percentage based. Or not.  The game uses auto saves which trigger after a dialogue is finished. So you can fail -> Alt+F4 -> try again. This is great, isn't it? To make it resemble the older game I need to waste my time relaunching. I don't know who this was made for. I am not sure those who fail a 70% success chance but decide to trudge on would find it fun either. Because you can spend resources to increase your chances. Resources which you can't get back if you fail.

The puzzles....they depend on the character really (more on this later). The disguises are cool, the platforming is AWFUL. Movement is clunky as hell and you can only use your "vampiric powers" in certain places. This is so much worse than Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines, famous for its tank movement, that I don't even know why it was included.

As mentioned, you control 3 characters. I still don't understand why. One of them is the eldest vampire in the city. But he needs to level up and develop his abilities? Surely you jest. Not to mention that there is a perfectly serviceable character who could have been the sole protagonist - a Malkavian who had been in an institutions for years and only now starts having visions again. Plus her gameplay is the most interesting and involved. Why do we even need the other 2 characters? 

Finally, and the biggest thing which caused me to drop this - the bugs. Holy crap, the game is a buggy mess. It is completely possible to brick your progress and have to restart because, as mentioned, the game auto saves. Reload won't help you. Restarting the game won't help you. Restarting the entire level might. And, of course, there is a plethora of smaller bugs like suddenly not being able to run. Lets mention again how AWFUL walking is. I had a problem with my knee at one point and had to wear a brace, therefore limp around. And I am sure I moved at least twice as fast as those bastards with superhuman abilities.

Maybe some day I'll come back to this. But not today, or next month, or the other months.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2022)

*Full Metal Daemon Muramasa*

Wooh boy what a heavy fucking game. I had heard for years from VN readers who could read Japanese that this is one of the peaks of the VN world. They were not wrong.

As much edge as this has while displaying the horrors of war, I was surprised how much humanity would shine through this game. The game tells you at the beginning that this story has no heroes, but these characters feel so human in their motivations that you can't help but root for some of them you see just trying to do what they think is right.

That said, IIRC, there are a total of 4 very graphic rape scenes in this game. I get displaying the evil to fully hate it, but Jesus this was excessive.

*My rating: 10/10*

Now I'm gonna go read a chill VN like Making Lovers. Why is it that non dating sim VNs are always so fucked up? I had better prepare myself for next year, as I plan to read SubaHibi, and that one contains beastiality.


----------



## Rios (Jun 16, 2022)

Your Turn to Die

10/10

Might as well start with the worst thing. It is...this


Oh, you think thats bad? What comes afterwards is even worse


They didn't even give me a "kill myself" option. Well, I guess...it was not my turn to die, hehehe

Bad jokes aside, this is one amazing game and its a shame it is not more popular. It is completely free. Hell, you can play it in your browser (although it is a bit inconvenient). And for what it is - I can't really find many faults. The story is gripping, the artwork is amazing, the horror is well-done and the gameplay is rock-solid.

You can think of the game as a mix between a bunch of others - Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors, Danganronpa, Ace Attorney, there are even some "keep your sanity low" elements typical for a horror game. What really keeps me captivated is the amount of different things you gotta do. I just came out of an arm-wrestling minigame (yes, my character is a high schooler but it was established from the get go that she is super strong, so she can do everything, haha) and it didn't feel bad or out of place at all. Just like how I don't mind clicking everywhere on the screen in order to solve a puzzle or try to convince the other stubborn fools to obey me. Hell, there even seem to be some actual choices and branches later on, I can't wait! 

Story-wise and character-wise - things are fine too. I really like how the world is not centered around your main character and while you are doing stuff others are doing their own things, obviously to further their own goals. This does carry a certain weight and is enough to keep me on my toes, guessing. Most importantly, while there is some foreshadowing (your main rival is revealed in the friggin intro),  it doesn't feel like I know much more than the main character. Certainly this is some good writing.

And I just friggin love how during the voting on who dies I can just keep voting for myself while my character keeps crying "I don't wanna diiieeeeee", haha.


----------



## trance (Jun 23, 2022)

God of War III (remastered)

the graphics are tolerable and its fun to go back to a time when kratos was more of an unstoppable killing machine compared to his more defensive and patient style in the norse GoW

the music also slaps 

8


----------



## Karma (Jun 27, 2022)

Mass Effect

6.5/10


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 29, 2022)

DNF Duel-8/10

Liking it a lot so far tbh even though I only played it for a bit gonna grind it some more when I get home. Launcher is bae.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 29, 2022)

After Elden Ring I played dark souls 1 & 3, bloodborne, and sekiro

I gotta say  out of these FromSoft is 5/5 with masterpieces


----------



## Karma (Jun 29, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> After Elden Ring I played dark souls 1 & 3, bloodborne, and sekiro
> 
> I gotta say  out of these FromSoft is 5/5 with masterpieces


Ok now rank them from worst to best


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 29, 2022)

Karma said:


> Ok now rank them from worst to best


1. Elden Ring
2. DS3
3. Sekiro
4. DS1
5. Bloodborne  


*Spoiler*: __ 



for real tho I'd say Bloodborne is like 3rd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (Jun 30, 2022)

Ender Lillies: 9.5/10
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Shredder's Revenge: 9.5/10
Ace Combat 7: 10/10
Death Loop: 7.5/10


----------



## trance (Jul 12, 2022)

Arcadegeddon

fast paced TPS with a half roguelike approach to the PvE where you can actually make some pretty powerful builds and PvP wise, the minigames are generally fun

console version can have absolutely horrendous performance issues during the PvE even on the PS5

bosses are also very limited in variety; only 4 in the whole game

6.5


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2022)

*The House in Fata Morgana*

Man this VN hit different. It feels like HBO's Euphoria for adults mixed with Umineko. So many characters who just couldn't fight their inner demons, and so they led them a tragic end. I would say more, but really this is a VN that needs to be read as blindly as possible.

*My rating: 9/10*


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2022)

Call of Juarez: Once Upon a Time in Mexico/10


----------



## trance (Jul 28, 2022)

Stray

cat simulator puzzle platformer set in a dystopian future

haven't gotten too far (only at the sewers) but ive actually been having alot of fun

8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2022)

Valkyria Chronicles 4 - 3/10


----------



## Ederfaust (Aug 5, 2022)

trance said:


> Stray
> 
> cat simulator puzzle platformer set in a dystopian future
> 
> ...


I played a little bit of Stray this week. I have to give it a 7/10 at the least for the PS5 version. I think concepts like this often have weak execution and little replay value but it does have an interesting world albeit its familiar. That what makes it a 7 in my book. Graphics looked kind of dated and probably better on PC. I like cats but this game so far didn't hold my attention for long.


Magnum Miracles said:


> myself for next year, as I plan to read *SubaHibi*,


Good luck with that because 
 because one of _those_ scenes was apparently based on a case that happened in real life somewhere in Japan I believe. It's probably the worse scene in the game. 
If you want you can try Tsui no Sora Remake. It's technically the original story that SubaHib is build upon so SubaHib is more of a re-imaging of TnS. Most non-romance VNs are like that - it's not unusual you'll hear mature topics discussed in them. At any rate I wish you the best, just be careful and take a break if you need to.


----------



## SSMG (Aug 5, 2022)

Power washer simulator.

It's exactly like the name sounds. You clean off dirty greasy rusty stuff with a pressure washer, then upgrade to a power washer. 

6/10.

 Is fun and honestly kind of addicting at first. But gets boring fairly quick.

---
Also I always play battlefield with buddies and actually am about to play that right now.

I rate it... Dogshit/10... 

But I still love it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Aug 8, 2022)

Mass Effect 2: 7.5/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2022)

Ederfaust said:


> At any rate I wish you the best, just be careful and take a break if you need to.


Bruh, everyone who has read SubaHibi tells me this.


----------



## Ederfaust (Aug 11, 2022)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Bruh, everyone who has read SubaHibi tells me this.


It's a particular heavy visual novel. Most people who read the denpa genre often get depressed over the content, especially if they're new to visual novels. I also forgot to mention, and this is common in the denpa, psychological genre, there is A LOT of philosophical literature references. Some are modern (i.e Russian philosophers) and some are traditional (Socrates and Plato). It completely slipped my mind in my other message but do take notice. In this particular game references like this are _usually_ ignored by the player - without spoiling further: the way they are mentioned they are regarded as neurotic rambling. If you can recognize some of them then that is fine. Just take what you know if it helps you better understand the themes and messages in the story.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 11, 2022)

Karma said:


> Mass Effect 2: 7.5/10


Aside from, i'd imagine, the final boss, where did you take points away from?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 11, 2022)

Maneater 8/10


Basically Jaws the video game, and you play the shark.
There are some diablo elements in there, with sets, gear and abilities.
Overall a very fun experience, not super long ( 10 hours )

Would never have played it if it wasn't available with the new PS+. I don't mean it's a bad game, but I downloaded it on a whim because it was immediatly available for DL. I don't think I would have done it with a price tag.


----------



## Trueno (Aug 11, 2022)

Mech Warrior 5: Mercenaries

Solid game. 7/10. Good music and good mech combat. I also like the level of customization.


----------



## Karma (Aug 11, 2022)

Gogeta said:


> Aside from, i'd imagine, the final boss, where did you take points away from?


I enjoyed the game more than my rating would suggest. Id say i was gaering up to give it an 8.5/10 prior to the suicide mission.

But unfortunately the suicide mission fell flat for me. The whole game was setting up for that singular mission, and it was just sorta ok.

Then there were just a bunch of minor stuff like the builds feeling very superficial. Sheppard only being to sprint 3 feet before gasping for air. Planet exploration is some how still tedious despite being rlly streamlined.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 11, 2022)

Karma said:


> I enjoyed the game more than my rating would suggest. Id say i was gaering up to give it an 8.5/10 prior to the suicide mission.
> 
> But unfortunately the suicide mission fell flat for me. The whole game was setting up for that singular mission, and it was just sorta ok.
> 
> Then there were just a bunch of minor stuff like the builds feeling very superficial. Sheppard only being to sprint 3 feet before gasping for air. Planet exploration is some how still tedious despite being rlly streamlined.


I imagine this was a re-play of the game you've done, rather than your first time around

As while i agree with you on the minor stuff
It is shit that you are very likely to just ignore the first time around
But really comes to the foreground on future runs. Especially the 3 second sprint. 


Although i will say, as subjective as it might be
Aside from the Human Reaper shit
The rest is all stuff that can be fixed or improved upon with mods. 

You can't fix a made game's story, characters, but you can add more builds, remove the sprint lock, or just eliminate the mining altogether.

Hell, years ago when i was keen on modding the shit out of ME2/ME3
I found mods that add entire questlines, change the fucking ending with an entirely new one(s), change dialogue, add dialogue options, even fucking add past characters as interactable NPCs
It's fucking insane how much shit people have done to rectify the issues of the game and enhance the overall experience
God bless those neckbeard autists.


Oh, and what was your romance option? There is only one correct answer here, so at least mild pressure to you.


----------



## Karma (Aug 12, 2022)

Gogeta said:


> I imagine this was a re-play of the game you've done, rather than your first time around
> 
> As while i agree with you on the minor stuff
> It is shit that you are very likely to just ignore the first time around
> ...


This was actually my first time through, ive never played any of the ME games prior to this year

I play on console so i cant rlly use mods, but on the first playthroughs, i believe its better to go in vanilla 

Miranda ofc


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 12, 2022)

Gogeta said:


> There is only one correct answer here


Garrus


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 12, 2022)

Karma said:


> This was actually my first time through, ive never played any of the ME games prior to this year


Oh, i am sorry for assuming. Genuinely the things you mentioned, i didn't mind the first time around as i was so intrigued by the story and the characters.


Karma said:


> I play on console so i cant rlly use mods, but on the first playthroughs, i believe its better to go in vanilla


Hmm. I understand that, wanting to experience the game the developers meant to.

To me though, i'd always install whatever "recommended" (either by the game, or, more likely, the community) QoL mods. You don't have to install "Shepard is now a Cannibal" or anything.

Still, you do you. I'll recommend one thing though, once you get to the 3rd game.

Just play through the game doing whatever, and when eventually the game prompts you that the final act of the game will begin, similarly to the second one with the Reaper IFF

You refuse to go further, and instead go and play a DLC called "Citadel"
Once you finish that DLC

You've achieved the actual ending of the game. Just turn the game off at that point, don't continue, the game is lying to you, the Citadel DLC is the final act. This is all completely true btw, ask any other ME player.


Karma said:


> Miranda ofc





Disquiet said:


> Garrus


No.

No, no, no!

Garrus is for hugging, not fucking.

Just because he has been probed by bullets his entire life doesn't mean you have to let him probe you to compensate.




The true answer still evades the commonfolk, i see. I may have to spread the truth like a medieval member of the Church.


----------



## Karma (Aug 12, 2022)

Gogeta said:


> Oh, i am sorry for assuming. Genuinely the things you mentioned, i didn't mind the first time around as i was so intrigued by the story and the characters.


I think its cause i played it right after 1 so the persistent problems were already in my head.



Gogeta said:


> Hmm. I understand that, wanting to experience the game the developers meant to.
> 
> To me though, i'd always install whatever "recommended" (either by the game, or, more likely, the community) QoL mods. You don't have to install "Shepard is now a Cannibal" or anything.
> 
> ...


So far 3 has fixed all the problems I've had throughout 1 and 2.

Small number of companions meaning all of them get a large amount of interaction on and off main missions. All their builds feel unique as well.

Planets r heavily reduced so the actual exploration isn't tedious busy work.

Builds r rlly expansive. The entirety of ME2 serves as like a 1/3 of what 3 has to offer. I still miss the armor/weapon modification system from 1 tho.

Infinite sprint 

I know a lot of ppl hate the ending but i don't care much abt the overall story despite ME3 managing to grab my attention so far. The companions + gameplay is whats keeping my interest.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karma (Aug 20, 2022)

Mass Effect 3

8/10


----------



## Perrin (Aug 28, 2022)

Forza Horizon 4 
8.5/10


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2022)

Gotham Knight's 3/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kras Lee (Oct 23, 2022)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gotham Knight's 3/10


is it that bad ?


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2022)

Disney Mirrorverse

8 or 9/10


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2022)

Kras Lee said:


> is it that bad ?



Shit framerate.
Button mashing gameplay.
Trash story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kras Lee (Oct 23, 2022)

Yagami1211 said:


> Shit framerate.
> Button mashing gameplay.
> Trash story.



i learned not to buy any game anymore on release after how bad dying light 2 was


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2022)

Yagami1211 said:


> Shit framerate.
> Button mashing gameplay.
> Trash story.


Is the frame rate bad or is a capped at a certain point. People really need to cut this "60 frame rate or it's bad" shit out. It literally has no effect on most games and it's just an arbitrary number that was decided on by weirdos.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 24, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is the frame rate bad or is a capped at a certain point. People really need to cut this "60 frame rate or it's bad" shit out. It literally has no effect on most games and it's just an arbitrary number that was decided on by weirdos.



Probably both.


----------



## Roharu (Oct 26, 2022)

Cult of the Lamb

Gameplay: 9/10
Music: 8/10
Story & Content: 7/10

The gameplay mix was much more enjoyable that I though. I ended up replaying several times in the highest difficulty just to get the "perfect" start and doctrines for my playthrough. Almost wanted to go full evil, but decided to be more practical than anything else.

Sadly, the gameplay goes down as you approach the endgame. Once everything is max, my motivation goes on decline. I was delaying killing the final boss just so I can continue farming some materials and get everything decorated.

The main issue here is the lack of post game content. I get that it is a roguelike type of game, not a lot to motivate you once you master the mechanics (at least for me), this games shows me why Hades is the pinnacle of roguelike games.

Once new bosses or modes become available, I will be more than happy to come back!

In the meantime, it is in my shelf and I'm playing Omori now. In between that and Metroid Dread, it will be a lovely weekend.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2022)

Finished *A Plague Tale: Innocence*. Great game. I enjoyed the stealth, and the moments the game lets you go off and kill enemies makes you feel like you earned it There were a couple of stealth moments that just felt ridiculous, though. I finished it in 12 hours, which is longer than I thought. There were a lot of levels, but none felt like a drag. I can't wait to play Requiem./10


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 6, 2022)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge (Switch) *- /10

Best new beat 'em up I've played all year.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 10, 2022)

Gunfire reborn 
8/10 

It's a Rpg fps that you can play solo or with freinds online. 

It's maps/ in game structure is like that of Diablo's. In that each time you play a new game or enter a new area, it's layout is different every time. 

Wide variety of weapons that can get random buffs and abilities that you can increase the chance of unlocking in the skill tree. Has melee weapons, smgs elemental weapons rifles and bolt snipers and everything inbetween. Pretty much a weapon to fit all play styles. Weapons can be upgraded in game from a vendor for in game coins(the coins reset every playthrough). Weapons are random too so that makes each play through more unique. Gotta find the right weapon to fit your play style etc. 

And the game has a unique ability system too. There is a skill tree that you spend soul points(which you get by killing things) on after every mission, and those will always be in effect and don't really change. The part that is unique though is that every play through, you collect in game scrolls. These scrolls unlock certain abilities and buffs to your character and your stats. Some scrolls are random and you don't get a choice in the boost, some scrolls you have to pick out of 3 options. So you can play back to back runs and get completely different scrolls. Which is basically saying you can get 2 varying different builds back to back. And you have to change up your weapons and your overall play style to fit the build and the scrolls you got. 

A very unique fps concept that I've never played before and am quite enjoying. 

Have yet to beat the game still even with friends so it is a tough game too. If your playing solo.. One death and that's game so no room for error. 

Overall good game. 8/10 would reccomend if you like fps games or if you like Rpg games.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 25, 2022)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Fall of the Foot Clan (Game Boy) *-  /10

Not often you beat a game on the first sitting, but that’s how it be. Average otherwise.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 29, 2022)

I am physically incapable of brevity.  

*Dishonored 2: * 6/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



A genuine disappointment of a sequel. It's a 10/10 on the disappointment metric, but I have a rule that games have to fail to meet the basic standards of their ilk (AAA, indy, mobile, etc...) before I rank a game below a 6/10. There is a certain sheen of quality that a game can have which implies a level of work and dedication that I'm not willing to ignore. This seems to have that sheen, though it may be costing on some old assets. I'm not sure. 

Opening up the maps was a mistake. With so much empty space, its next to impossible for the player to tell if anyone has line of sight when not indoors. You can spend 5 minutes securing a full city block only for your stealth to get fucked, because what you thought was a solid door is actually a glass door that lines-up with a window looking out onto 6 miles of open road and enemy AI. 

One might think this could be incentivising the plethora of direct combat options Dishonored offers, but D2s combat is ass on a silver platter. Sure, if you are properly equipped you can Terminator your way through most groups easy enough. But that's kind of the problem. 

You either mow through the enemy like they aren't even there with explosives, bullets, and explosive bullets; kind of raising the question of why you are even bothering (and possibly making you feel like a genuine bully). Or your get tossed in a blender the second more than 2 fuckos gets within melee range, because the game's 1st person perspective gives you the peripheral vision of a dog in a cone, and you can only block damage coming directly at your face. Again raising the same question about why we bother (and definitely making you feel like you *got *bullied). And that's not even mentioning the balance issues with specific enemies, like the witches. Sure, game. Why shouldn't they have a block-bypassing stun with effectively no start up animation that also does a shit ton of damage? That's a great idea.  

Fairs fair, the stealth aspect remains solid, when not being cucked by excess space. LIke before, certain powers definitely turn on the game's easy mode, even on the highest difficulty settings. And a lot of the new powers fall into that niche. New levels of Possession basically lets you walk unmolested from start to finish in any mission. You can now jump from host to host, and leaving a host will render them unconscious. Domino let's you link up to 4 targets, anything that happens to one happens to all (1 tranq, 4 KOs). A new perk for Darkvision will literally just show you the routes of enemy AI. And Mesmerize can neutralize up to four human NPCs, making them totally docile, incapable of detecting you, and drawing them towards a single point.

Speaking of new abilities, Emily's traversal power is awful...as a traversal power. It's a kind of slingshot thing, and getting around with it is genuinely a chore. However, it can be leveled up into a long-range grab, and that version is amazing. At the highest level you can pull enemies straight into an execution or KO (or just let them wiz by to their doom). There are certain enemies that spawn from objects, and you can use the grab to throw those objects into a wall before the enemy spawns. It's also great for fetching bodies you dropped at range, but don't want to risk traipsing through no-man's land. And, of course, it can pull items directly into your storage. It isn't normally silent, but you can find a bone charm that makes it silent (if you are lucky).

Honestly, most of the new powers are pretty bad. I'm not sure why they split them, to be honest. The game is definitely at its best in NG+, when you can choose to level any of the powers. Mainly because Emily is just the worse option the rest of the time. Doppelganger and Shadowform are fairly useless gimmicks. 

Clones sound like they could be good, but they don't generate any more aggro than you do, and are easily killed. So, effectively, all of you've done is thrown a mana-intesvie distraction object. A level up will let you summon more than one, and another will let them fight. Both make for better distractions, but that's still about all they amount to. They are generally too expensive and fragile to use as a counter to being outnumbered. And gimmicks like being able to swap places with a clone aren't going to be appealing to any but the most try-hardy players.  

Shadowform is supposed to make you harder to detect at range, but literally any motion basically negates this entirely, leaving you in a vulnerable state as enemies turn hostile. It has the bonus of letting you move through mouse holes like Possession does for Corvo. But this is literally useless. I didn't come to a mouse hole before opening the proper path even once in my initial play through. 

Despite its potential to be OP, i actually like the first level of Domino. Being able to score a double kill with a little extra prep is a nice bonus that doesn't feel like I'm being handed too much of a freebie.  

Outside of gameplay, the story leaves much to be desired. Everything feels very...by the numbers, i guess. There's no depth. It's just "someone stole your throne, take it back". There are half-hearted gestures at facing the possibility that the antagonist has valid points, but her use of excess violence is (fairly hypocritically) used to handwave any potential nuance. Just slap the bitch and take back the throne that you have very dubious right to. 

I'm kind of offended at how invested the game thinks I will be solely in the return of a "rightful" ruler. Bitch, I'm American. Given proper "freedom", I'd burn the entire palace down with Emily and her political rivals inside. Fuck the lot of these monarchical shitstains.


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2022)

Mass Effect Andromeda 

5/10


----------



## Karma (Dec 28, 2022)

Demon's Souls Remake : 6/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Game just doesnt respect the players time. Straight up asshole level design, not difficult like future games, but just annoying.

>shoves enemy with insanely high defense in tunnel
>killing him isnt hard just takes forever
>weapon costs peanuts to fix

There is literally no merit to this level design.

Miyazaki also thought narrow corridors were a good idea for level. And he was right. But then went ahead and made 60% just that. Making a section or 2 like that is cool, buts thats literally the whole ass game.

Idk wut were the complaints levied against this game in 2009, but this sure isnt some hidden gem. For every good idea in here theres one thats fucking awful.

>getting to choose what level to start is cool af
>you have to do the levels in an extremely specific order to not be over/ under leveled tho

Just 

Thank god he improved on the stuff that worked and axed shit that didnt.


----------

